# ST's BP Rantings



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)

Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com


----------



## California Girl (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com



From the article: *The efficacy of the devices is unclear. Major offshore oil-well blowouts are rare, and it remained unclear Wednesday evening whether acoustic switches have ever been put to the test in a real-world accident. When wells do surge out of control, the primary shut-off systems almost always work. Remote control systems such as the acoustic switch, which have been tested in simulations, are intended as a last resort.*


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> From the article: *The efficacy of the devices is unclear.*


*

Well heck, we wouldn't want to install such a device - that might work - because it might have prevented this - and we wouldn't have wanted that to have happened!*


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

I'm familiar with these devices.  There are so many factors to consider when operating a well 5000 feet below the surface of the ocean.  A valve was installed near the base of the well but it was rendered inoperative when the well exploded.  Looks like an acoustic switch, which is attached to a valve, would have met with the same result in this instance.


----------



## JBeukema (May 1, 2010)

Fact is we don't know how to make drilling safe as these depths or stop a spill that occurs in even deeper waters.

That's what they're trying to figure out right now.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Fact is we don't know how to make drilling safe as these depths or stop a spill that occurs in even deeper waters.
> 
> That's what they're trying to figure out right now.



This is a true statement.  In the oil industry when it's cost prohibitive to over-engineer something to the point that a company cannot recoup drilling costs the companies usually abandon that tact.


----------



## johnrocks (May 1, 2010)

That's the trouble with regulations, they are always chasing a problem that already happened, how many oil rigs have capsized and spilled oil into the Gulf;including those out in hurricanes; in the past 40-50 years?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> That's the trouble with regulations, they are always chasing a problem that already happened...



I like how you assume that regulations never prevent accidents just because you don't hear about it on the news. Why would the news even report that? Its a non-event. "Today an accident did NOT occur..."


----------



## johnrocks (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > That's the trouble with regulations, they are always chasing a problem that already happened...
> ...



Can you show  examples of where regulations prevented much of anything?  I see liberals say that "if a regulation was in place" all the time concerning everything from the financial industry to now this yet Regulations.gov has literally hundreds of thousands of regulations.

If only they had this one huh?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> Can you show  examples of where regulations prevented much of anything?




You can't seriously be this stupid. Do you not wear a *seatbelt* when driving a car ? They save lives _every day _.


----------



## rdean (May 1, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...



My, what a "deep and intelligent" statement.  

OK, I have some examples:

Democrats fought Wall Street deregulation so the Economic breakdown never happened.

Democrats fought the deregulation of mining companies replacing "regulation" at OSHA with "voluntary compliance" so the mine disaster never happened.

Of course, Democrats lost those battles, Republcians won, companies won, the American people suffered.


----------



## JBeukema (May 1, 2010)

I wonder what it'd look like if we listed the average deaths and maiming per year in mining and factories before and after regulations were put in place.

Or food poisoning before and after the muckrakers and FDA.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> I wonder what it'd look like if we listed the average deaths and maiming per year in mining and factories before and after regulations were put in place.
> 
> Or food poisoning before and after the muckrakers and FDA.



Not to mention death by smog inhalation - smog clouds were known to kill dozens and dozens at a time before clean air regulations.

Or all the riding lawn mower users who went uninjured or with less severe injury due to the automatic shutoff switch for the blade.


----------



## WillowTree (May 1, 2010)

cigarettes kill thousands,, they aren't regulated.. and you guys want to de regulate drugs,, now who is kidding whom exactly??


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> cigarettes kill thousands,, they aren't regulated.. and you guys want to de regulate drugs,, now who is kidding whom exactly??


A true statement.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> cigarettes kill thousands,, they aren't regulated..



Really? Cigarettes aren't regulated? So I can smoke anywhere I like? I had no idea.


----------



## JBeukema (May 1, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> cigarettes kill thousands,, they aren't regulated.. and you guys want to de regulate drugs,, now who is kidding whom exactly??


The sole issue with that is secondhand smoke, and there are already laws in many places to deal with that- and there is room to debate even those.

Frankly, if you're harming noone else, use all the tobacco and huff all the paint you want. Just know that any resulting diseases won't be cared for at the local clinic unless you pay for treatment yourself.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > cigarettes kill thousands,, they aren't regulated..
> ...



Yes you can smoke wherever you want....for a price....but cigarettes are responsible for the deaths of millions yet they are still allowed to be sold to pretty much anyone who wants them including minors.


----------



## johnrocks (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Can you show  examples of where regulations prevented much of anything?
> ...



, I drove for years;over twenty years; without wearing a seat belt, safe driving prevents accidents and of course a seat belt increases the likelihood that you will not die as a result but it did not prevent the accident, that is what I meant , a seatbelt has never prevented a single accident.


----------



## hortysir (May 1, 2010)

and how many more by alcohol?


----------



## johnrocks (May 1, 2010)

Cigarettes are indeed regulated and people still smoke and die as a result, government subsidies on tobacco helped this along for years also.


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 1, 2010)

> Tougher regulation could have prevent oil spill.



If there had not of been this tragic accident, the oil spill could be prevented too.  Sad to say but SHIT HAPPENS.


----------



## WillowTree (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > cigarettes kill thousands,, they aren't regulated..
> ...



nothing prevents you from buying and smoking them asswipe but you knew that's what I meant didn't you asswipe or as you say "are you really that stupid?"


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

I just got off the phone with a friend of mine who is a Captain on an work boat in the Gulf of Mexico.  Thirteen foot seas out of the southeast are predicted for tonight and on in to tomorrow...the oil will stay away from Florida for at least a day but Mississippi and Louisiana are fucked!!!!  The finger pointing has already begun...BP says it's Trans-Oceans fault and Trans_ocean says it BP's fault.  They tried to plug the hole with cement but it failed...now BP and Trans_Ocean are blaming the cement company for the spill...  They have discovered several more leaks in the pipe.


----------



## JBeukema (May 1, 2010)

Sound like it's not the fault of a single party but a systemic problem with the industry in the region


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Sound like it's not the fault of a single party but a systemic problem with the industry in the region



It's all going to boil down to what caused the explosion and ensuing spill.  This will be tied up in litigation for at least a decade...if not longer...before blame is assigned.


----------



## Gunny (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > That's the trouble with regulations, they are always chasing a problem that already happened...
> ...



I like how you accuse someone of assuming about your assumption.



SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Can you show  examples of where regulations prevented much of anything?
> ...



In projection overdrive today, are we?


----------



## JBeukema (May 1, 2010)

All I care about right now is what contribute to the explosion and spill and/or threatens to cause another disaster and can it be rectified to ensure safe drilling and exaction?


----------



## GWV5903 (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com



All OCS Rigs / Production Platforms wells are equiped with Blow Out Preventors and Sub Surface Safety Valves, MMS requires these devices.....


----------



## California Girl (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > From the article: *The efficacy of the devices is unclear.*
> ...


*

Hindsight, it's always 20/20. Even if they had installed it, there is no guarantee it would have prevented this. 

BP have an excellent record, they are one of the most ethical gas companies in the world. Shit happens. That's what this is. Shit. You wanna blame somebody? Blame yourself - and every other individual who uses gas and demands low prices.*


----------



## The T (May 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


*

One word...whoops.*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Can you show  examples of where regulations prevented much of anything?
> ...



My grandfather survived a car accident because he did *not* have his seat belt on.


----------



## Samson (May 1, 2010)

What about regulations that are in place?

The rig was supposedly inspected weeks ago.

Again, the Feds had their heads up their asses.

Probably the same guys that hired the SEC to Watch Wallstreet, and hired the FBI/CIA to watch Arabs boarding planes in Boston, and hired the Corps of Engineers to build levys around New Orleans.

When are we gonna hire an Executive Administrator that knows WTF he's doing?


----------



## johnrocks (May 1, 2010)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...



See, I think a seat belt should be a personal choice, just like motorcycle helmets, I'm sure the OP thinks I'm stupid for thinking that though.


----------



## saveliberty (May 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Sound like it's not the fault of a single party but a systemic problem with the industry in the region
> ...



Clearly we need to regulate explosions.  The darn things cause cave-ins in mines and potentially multiple breaks in oil well pipe casings.  Implosions are tricky too.


----------



## whaleboat (May 1, 2010)

The rig that caught fire would have cost a ton of money to build and would have had monitoring equipment way beyond what any regulations would require . Last January , McMoran Exploration Co . made a huge natural gas discovery in 20 feet of water 10 miles off the coast of Louisiana , something in the neighborhood of 2 trillion cubic feet . They made the discovery by drilling deeper than they used to back in the heyday of shallow water Gulf oil exploration . There's speculation that at the deeper depths there might be more oil and gas in the shallow water fields than has been produced there to date , and that the discovery by McMoran might start another oil boom . Guess that's not going to happen now . Funny this rig blows right after this huge discovery and nobody knows why . I think the feds blew it up . 10 years ago I would have thought somebody a nut for making a statement like that . But look at our industry in America , Federal regulation has either played a significant roll in the demise of many of our industries , or been the outright cause .


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com


 
ROFLMNAO...  When BP gets the bill for this spill, I suspect that they'll tend to their 'safety devices'...

Ya see that's how Capitalism works...  *IF *BP was criminally negligent in their operation of that Well, then BP will pay the price for doing so...  

*IF* that breaks BP, then BP will be broken; selling off it's assets to others who had the good fortune to be standing next to the idiot that the failure exploded on, providing them the opportunity to improve their production standards and reduce their extensive liability.


----------



## Amanda (May 1, 2010)

How many threads do we need on this subject?


----------



## saveliberty (May 1, 2010)

Depends how many different ways the right and left think they can blame the other Amanda.  Also, the conspiracy crowd seems to want in.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (May 1, 2010)

Well, there will THOUSANDS of such threads on this... as the LEFT tries to use this as a means to control energy production, thus socializing the means of industry... 

Of which there will be THOUSANDS of Leftist position refuted, discredited and otherwise exposed as invalid Progressive, anti-American drivel.


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> Well, there will THOUSANDS of such threads on this... as the LEFT tries to use this as a means to control energy production, thus socializing the means of industry...
> 
> Of which there will be THOUSANDS of Leftist position refuted, discredited and otherwise exposed as invalid Progressive, anti-American drivel.



So..your response is to stake out the leftists position?

Some of you people are certifiably bat shit crazy...  Just sayin..


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...



MMS may require those devices but they are NOT responsible for the rig's inpection and compliance with CFR's covering MODU's (CFR 46)  That perview falls under the USCG's OCMI in the particular district they're in.
Also the rig is inspected by BP safety personnel BEFORE they accept the contract from the company owning the rig...in this case TransOcean.  They must demonstrate the operation of these safety devices YEARLY when their inspection certificate is renewed.


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

This is a bad situation..  I'm not sure oil dispersal chemicals is a good idea either.  The volume of oil is so great that you are risking killing EVERYTHING in the water as opposed to just lessening the beach penetration.  And that maybe only negligebly.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> PubliusInfinitum said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there will THOUSANDS of such threads on this... as the LEFT tries to use this as a means to control energy production, thus socializing the means of industry...
> ...


 
ROFLMNAO...

Ahh...

Yeah... that's right. There's no record of any Leftists in US Governance claiming their intentions to Sociali... er huh... huh... huh... er huh... basically er huh... huh... taking over and the government running all of your Energy Companies...

At least none except this one, stating such in her official capacity as a member of the US House of Representatives, in an official, duly authorized congressional hearing on US Energy production:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3I-PVVowFY&feature=related"]YouTube - Maxine Waters (D) Slip of the Tongue Reveals True Intentions (Socialism for America)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > PubliusInfinitum said:
> ...



I don't give a crap what Watters says..  She is an idiot.

But now that you mention it...

In terms of national security We should have a plan to insure our access to the fuels to keep our military operational at any cost.  If that means nationalizing some of our petroleum reserves then so be it.


----------



## Samson (May 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



The Drilling Lobby got to the MMS;



> The U.S. considered requiring a remote-controlled shut-off mechanism several years ago, but _drilling companies questioned its cost and effectiveness_, according to the agency overseeing offshore drilling. The agency, the _*Interior Department's Minerals Management Service*_, says it decided the remote device wasn't needed because rigs had other back-up plans to cut off a well.


----------



## manu1959 (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > That's the trouble with regulations, they are always chasing a problem that already happened...
> ...



cool...give me a regulation you would like to see implimented that would prevent an accident that hasn't happended yet....


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> This is a bad situation..  I'm not sure oil dispersal chemicals is a good idea either.  The volume of oil is so great that you are risking killing EVERYTHING in the water as opposed to just lessening the beach penetration.  And that maybe only negligebly.



Indeed it is a bad situation...all oil dispersants do is emulsify the oil...they don't remove it from the water.


----------



## Samson (May 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bad situation..  I'm not sure oil dispersal chemicals is a good idea either.  The volume of oil is so great that you are risking killing EVERYTHING in the water as opposed to just lessening the beach penetration.  And that maybe only negligebly.
> ...



Do I hear a Giant Sucking Sound?

A nice Hurricane would emulsify that shit....


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 1, 2010)

Samson said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Unfortunately we are out of the season right now.  I live in the FL panhandle so I'm interested to see what washes up on the beach over the next week or so.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




You're not very intelligent, are you?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...



You asked for an example of regulations preventing something. I never said seatbelts prevent accidents. I thought it was obvious their purpose is to prevent DEATH when an accident happens.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> > Tougher regulation could have prevent oil spill.
> 
> 
> 
> If there had not of been this tragic accident, the oil spill could be prevented too.  Sad to say but SHIT HAPPENS.



No shit happens without _cause_


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



You said they weren't regulated. They are regulated. You were wrong. Get over it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Hindsight, it's always 20/20. Even if they had installed it, there is no guarantee it would have prevented this.


Well heck, let's remove every safety device that isn't 100% effective. There is no guarantee a seatbelt will save your life in an accident - so why wear it?


> BP have an excellent record


You mean they HAD an excellent record.



> Shit happens. That's what this is. Shit. You wanna blame somebody? Blame yourself - and every other individual who uses gas and demands low prices.




Blame myself? Are you serious? You are seriously fucked in the head.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...



Then don't wear one.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You must be looking in the mirror.  You so called regulations on cigs have done NOTHING.  Do you smoke?


----------



## GWV5903 (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



It has been 25+ years since I have been on a platform, they use to be the governing body.....tough to deal with back then, very demanding and for good reason....


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

gwv5903 said:


> patekphilippe said:
> 
> 
> > gwv5903 said:
> ...



ocmi?


----------



## KissMy (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com



Stupid Tuba libtard reads a story likely from someone wanting to sell another safety device & thinks he knows something. Pushes for regs that cost everyone & prevents nothing. You Stupid Jack-Ass that piece of shit would have had absolutely zero effect on preventing this disaster or help stop the flow of oil afterwords. The problem was not communication with the blow out preventer, it was the failure of the blow out preventer it self along with all the blow out prevention methods.

A well blow-out is caused when a combination of well control systems fail. Primarily drilling mud hydrostatics, blow-out preventer's, and the formation pore pressure is greater than the well-bore pressure at depth.


----------



## momonkey (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com




_"BP says the Deepwater Horizon did have a "dead man" switch, which should have automatically closed the valve on the seabed in the event of a loss of power or communication from the rig. BP said it can't explain why it didn't shut off the well."_

Smells fishy.


----------



## AllieBaba (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > From the article: *The efficacy of the devices is unclear.*
> ...


*

Or it might not have.

But I know for a FACT that if we all sprout fairy wings, and instead of using cars we flit about, we would have no use for oil, and therefore this accident would never have happened!*


----------



## KissMy (May 2, 2010)

momonkey said:


> "BP says the Deepwater Horizon did have a "dead man" switch, which should have automatically closed the valve on the seabed in the event of a loss of power or communication from the rig. BP said it can't explain why it didn't shut off the well."
> 
> Smells fishy.



It has been explained here many times. The Blow Out Preventer & Wellhead Shut Off Valve were destroyed by the well explosion / blow out that also destroyed the Rig way up on the surface. The Dead Man circuit and acoustic switch are useless when the wellhead is destroyed.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

Some buffoon just posted on the fox news story about this that "Korean minisubs got underway from Havana several hours prior to the MODU exploding."


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Stupid Tuba libtard reads a story likely from someone wanting to sell another safety device & thinks he knows something.



Its from the Wall Street Journal


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


*



We wouldn't want to install a device that might work, because then this accident might have been prevented, and that's a risk we don't wanna take.*


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



How do you know what was installed on that rig.  Why don't you just shut the fuck up and wait for the investigation to be completed instead of armchair quaterbacking this whole incident.  Christ...you're just like a whiney ass bitch on the rag!!!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...





It says so in the WSJ article I linked at the start of the thread.  In fact, it says so in the title "Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device". Do you need me to explain the word 'lack' ?

Oh, that's right, I forgot, you can't read.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



It doesn't mean it lacked ALL SAFEGUARD DEVICES!!!  It meant it LACKED AN ACOUSTIC SWITCH....there was ANOTHER VALVE AT THE WELLHEAD THAT WAS MECHANICALLY OPERATED.  That's why they sent the fricken unmanned sub down there to attempt to shut it but the explosion damaged the VALVE AT THE WELLHEAD.  Try paying attention on occasion instead of making kneejerk reactions to everything and assuming things that are in fact untrue.

I'm convinced you're a public school prodigy...can't read, can't comprehend simple english and taught to rely on the government for everything.  You must be a 9th Ward welfare leach.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> It doesn't mean it lacked ALL SAFEGUARD DEVICES!!!  It meant it LACKED AN ACOUSTIC SWITCH....there was ANOTHER VALVE AT THE WELLHEAD THAT WAS MECHANICALLY OPERATED.  That's why they sent the fricken unmanned sub down there to attempt to shut it but the explosion damaged the VALVE AT THE WELLHEAD.  Try paying attention on occasion instead of making kneejerk reactions to everything and assuming things that are in fact untrue.


I never said it lacked all safeguard devices. Unlike you I read the fucking article.


> On all offshore oil rigs, there is one main switch for cutting off the flow of oil by closing a valve located on the ocean floor. Many rigs also have automatic systems, such as a "dead man" switch as a backup that is supposed to close the valve if it senses a catastrophic failure aboard the rig.
> 
> *
> As a third line of defense,* some rigs have the acoustic trigger: It's a football-sized remote control that uses sound waves to communicate with the valve on the seabed floor and close it.



I'm not really interested in talking with you about the issues brought up in this article if you aren't going to read the damn thing.


----------



## sitarro (May 2, 2010)

I would imagine a 5,000 foot string of drill pipe, being jerked around by explosions and the sinking rig that it was attached to, could cause a lot of damage to any valves on the sea bed. This rig was in International waters wasn't it? What regulations can the U.S. impose in International waters?


----------



## JBeukema (May 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> What about regulations that are in place?
> 
> The rig was supposedly inspected weeks ago.
> 
> Again, the Feds had their heads up their asses.


Well, there's a fucking shocker, eh?


----------



## JBeukema (May 2, 2010)

Amanda said:


> How many threads do we need on this subject?


Three per day.

-USMB Help Desk


----------



## JBeukema (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...


Wait... did I just witness someone complaining about a lack of hurricanes?


----------



## JBeukema (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> > > Tougher regulation could have prevent oil spill.
> ...


Except that which causes and requires no cause

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVbnciQYMiM]YouTube - The thing that made the things for which there is no known maker.[/ame]


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > That's the trouble with regulations, they are always chasing a problem that already happened...
> ...



You're up against anti-regulation idealogues who are oblivious to real life real world evidence against their idealogy.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 2, 2010)

Suddenly all these oil drilling experts appear out of nowhere!!


----------



## KissMy (May 2, 2010)

sitarro said:


> I would imagine a 5,000 foot string of drill pipe, being jerked around by explosions and the sinking rig that it was attached to, could cause a lot of damage to any valves on the sea bed. This rig was in International waters wasn't it? What regulations can the U.S. impose in International waters?



No it would not. These Rigs use a Pressure Balanced Sub-sea Safety Breakaway Coupling to prevent damage to sub-sea wellhead. This wellhead was destroyed before the explosion reached the Rig.


----------



## HUGGY (May 2, 2010)

KissMy said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine a 5,000 foot string of drill pipe, being jerked around by explosions and the sinking rig that it was attached to, could cause a lot of damage to any valves on the sea bed. This rig was in International waters wasn't it? What regulations can the U.S. impose in International waters?
> ...



Saboteurs??


----------



## Samson (May 2, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



Damn those Rouge Fundamentalist Whales!


----------



## Gatekeeper (May 2, 2010)

BP profiteers screw humanity, business as usual with most of them today.
$500,000 to install a safety valve that would have prevented this horrific disaster.
 A damn pittance to pay in comparison to their earnings, profit. 

*



			BP is one of the worlds largest oil company. BP announced a net profit during the quarter increased 135 percent compared with same period last year. Oil companies reported a replacement cost profit was 5.6 billion U.S. dollars
		
Click to expand...

*

I would hope NO ONE feels sorry for these greedy sons a bitches and hopefully they are forced to pay every penny in cleanup and losses sufferd by ANYONE effected by their, in my opinion, * SACRIFICE ANYTHING for PROFIT* mentality.

BPs Giant Oil Company Released Quarterly Earnings Rose 135 percent - Crude Oil Price - Mining Exploration News

And you can bet, they make ALL OF US pay for their screw up with higher gas, oil and other energy costs, and like idiots we'll keep using and using while paying these people through the nose.


----------



## HUGGY (May 2, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> BP profiteers screw humanity, business as usual with most of them today.
> $500,000 to install a safety valve that would have prevented this horrific disaster.
> A damn pittance to pay in comparison to their earnings, profit.
> 
> ...



There are only two ways this can go.  If WE bend and allow them to escape...they will eventually try to recoup with higher prices.  If we drive thier asses into bankruptsy thier assets will be confiscated and sold off to a whole pack of companies waiting in line for bargain basement sale of equipment...actually lowering costs and prices...


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't mean it lacked ALL SAFEGUARD DEVICES!!!  It meant it LACKED AN ACOUSTIC SWITCH....there was ANOTHER VALVE AT THE WELLHEAD THAT WAS MECHANICALLY OPERATED.  That's why they sent the fricken unmanned sub down there to attempt to shut it but the explosion damaged the VALVE AT THE WELLHEAD.  Try paying attention on occasion instead of making kneejerk reactions to everything and assuming things that are in fact untrue.
> ...



Likewise...however I DID read the article.  You insinuate that there were no safety devices installed and that by installing this "acoustic switch" it would have 100% prevented this accident which is a complete load of horseshit!!!!


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> BP profiteers screw humanity, business as usual with most of them today.
> $500,000 to install a safety valve that would have prevented this horrific disaster.
> A damn pittance to pay in comparison to their earnings, profit.
> 
> ...



You don't know what safety devices were installed either....and there is NO SUCH THING as a 100% safe MODU...acoustic switch or not.


----------



## Gatekeeper (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Gatekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > BP profiteers screw humanity, business as usual with most of them today.
> ...



That is correct, I do not know, but the fact that the entrance point was about 5000' down, one would think ALL options, that technology permits, would have been used since it isn't 300' where just about anyone or thing can work to resolve a breech such as this. And I am sure we all know there is never a 100% guarantee of anything.

We'll wait for the "Rest of the Story" and make further comments at a later date.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Gatekeeper said:
> ...



Agreed.  The depth was 5000 feet below the surface.  When was that well drilled and capped and when was acoustic switch technology available?  Was acoustic switch technology at the same level of technological advancement as it is today?
Here's a link to a company that sells acoustic switches for offshore drilling operations.  It's good reading and does explain some of the inherent problems with deep sea operations like incessantly high noise levels the deeper you go, water conditions that effect sound wave travel through water etc.
http://www.km.kongsberg.com/ks/web/nokbg0397.nsf/AllWeb/2542A3B1D4E21ED2C1256C39004068DD/$file/160518ae_ACS_product_specification_lr.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

sitarro said:


> I would imagine a 5,000 foot string of drill pipe, being jerked around by explosions and the sinking rig that it was attached to, could cause a lot of damage to any valves on the sea bed. This rig was in International waters wasn't it? What regulations can the U.S. impose in International waters?



Gulf oil rigs fall under the jurisdiction of the United States


----------



## Samson (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > I would imagine a 5,000 foot string of drill pipe, being jerked around by explosions and the sinking rig that it was attached to, could cause a lot of damage to any valves on the sea bed. This rig was in International waters wasn't it? What regulations can the U.S. impose in International waters?
> ...



And Obama is the Prez of the USA.

*OBAMA LIED

PELICANS DIED!!!*


----------



## johnrocks (May 2, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...



And we're up against people who thinks there is a regulation that is the cure for everything and it's not.  There are already thousands of regulations and accidents still occur.  Here is a page choked full of regulations,try not to cum in your pants when you go there
off shore drilling safety - The U.S. Government's Official Web Search


----------



## Samson (May 2, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...




With thousands of regulations, it is EVEN MORE a wonder that making acustic switches part of the requirements and regulations wasn't added.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You can't change regulations like safety equipment on oil well heads until their efficacy has been proven to have a better safety record than the current requirements.  Apparently this isn't the case with acoustic switches.  They are prone to sudden activation and this happening in a non emergency type of situation may cause it's own problems.  I guess part of the blame can be assigned to the politicians who write new CFR requirements daily for not making this a part of the law.  Anyone who thinks that regulations would have been written by Democrats requiring this type of device to be installed on wellheads or thinking someone was out there lobbying against it is not looking at the reality of lawmaking and regulation in this country.


----------



## johnrocks (May 2, 2010)

Perhaps if government would allow drilling elsewhere other than in deep water, spills like this wouldn't occur or at least could be dealt with much better.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> Perhaps if government would allow drilling elsewhere other than in deep water, spills like this wouldn't occur or at least could be dealt with much better.



Possibly....you can regulate the shit out of the industry and make it so expensive to operate that people will just say "fuck it...let gas go to 10 dollars a gallon and send all of our money to the middle east."


----------



## Samson (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...



All I'm going on is the info from the WSJ article, so you could be right vis-a-vis "sudden activation": but there are countries (Norway is one, forgot the other) that require acoustic switches, and Dutch Shell, and French Total have placed the switches voluntarily on wells.

Incompetent regulation writing is not monopolised by any political party, but I do think that Dept of Interior Drilling Industry Lobbists convinced the agency to omit the acustic switch from required safety devices.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I see.  There are more than likely many reasons why we don't require the installation of these switches.  Hopefully it will all come out during the investigation and then steps taken to prevent spills like this from happening.
Generally speaking though...older wells are covered by different laws and are not required to make updates because of the cost involved.  Case in point is the double hull tanker requirement.  Waivers are granted for ships built before a certain date and allowed to operate.


----------



## johnrocks (May 2, 2010)

Best way to give oil companies an incentive to be environmentally sensitive and try not to let this type thing happen is through the pocket book, I'm sure they had much rather be selling that oil on the water's surface at $85 a barrel or spending that 6 million a day on something other than cleaning up a spill not to mention the bad publicity and the hundreds of millions if not billions in lawsuits this is going to generate.

This has the potential of working better than thousands of more regulations and bureaucrats.


----------



## sitarro (May 2, 2010)

Billions of gallons of crude have been brought up from the earth with no mishaps, this one is bad of course but it's still amazing to see all of the "see, I told you so" dick heads stumbling all over themselves to place blame and once again berate a corporation for daring to make "obscene" profits ......... why don't all of you dimwitted, socialist, assholes go jump in your electric cars and drive off a short pier(oh that's right, you don't drive electric cars). Drilling for oil is easily the hardest and most risky work I have ever witnessed, it's easily one of the most regulated too.


----------



## Samson (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



I'm really astonished that Transocean and BP did not have every available safety device on earth, and perhaps those used on other planets, built into a rig as soon as they became available. If there's ANY cost that can quickly and easily be justified in todays litigious society (particularly the USA), its safety.

Maybe they thought the rig was off the coast of Angola?


----------



## HUGGY (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps if government would allow drilling elsewhere other than in deep water, spills like this wouldn't occur or at least could be dealt with much better.
> ...



Equating a way to no matter how expensive to mechanically prevent oil spills as "regulating the fuck out of the industry" is irresponsible.


----------



## JBeukema (May 2, 2010)

While people are pointing fingers...


has the cause of the explosion been determined to have been an accident?


----------



## HUGGY (May 2, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> While people are pointing fingers...
> 
> 
> has the cause of the explosion been determined to have been an accident?



If this turns out to be a terrorist explosion...SHIT HITS FAN!


----------



## GWV5903 (May 2, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> gwv5903 said:
> 
> 
> > patekphilippe said:
> ...



No, MMS....from '77 to '87 worked for major oil tool company, sub surface safety valves where our #1 product, industry leader, I am sure a lot has changed since then and I am sure I have forgotten a lot as well.....what is ocmi?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > johnrocks said:
> ...



Wrong.  There comes a point when too much regulation is bad.  You can NEVER PLAN FOR NOR PREVENT EVERY SINGLE THING THAT COULD POSSIBLY GO WRONG.  Your statement lacks any merit whatsoever and is indicative of what's wrong with the liberal philosophy on government regulation of industry.  Blaming all of the world's problems on the right makes you and those like you look like jackasses...so..have at it.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 2, 2010)

GWV5903 said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > gwv5903 said:
> ...



The Coast Guard Regulatory body that's responsible for certifying and inspecting the safety devices, among many other things, on MODU's and most of the ships sailing in U.S. waters.

OCMI stands for Officer in Charge Marine Inspection.  It's a major part of the Coast Guard.


----------



## manu1959 (May 2, 2010)

so back in the 70's an oil rig off the coast of santa barbara blew....up to that time something like 12 million barrels had spilled.....regulations were then written that required that we drill 50 miles off shore in deeper water with higher risk .....since that time something like 2 million barrels have spilled .....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Likewise...however I DID read the article.  *You insinuate that there were no safety devices installed* and that by installing this "acoustic switch" it would have 100% prevented this accident which is a complete load of horseshit!!!!




*Uhh, NO I DIDN'T*


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> When was that well drilled and capped and when was acoustic switch technology available?





> . The company acknowledged Friday that it had completed the final cementing of the oil well and pipe just 20 hours before the blowout last week.



Gulf oil spill: The Halliburton connection | Greenspace | Los Angeles Times


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



I expected nothing less.  Greedy stupid people will ALWAYS make excuses for thier blunders.  The "Who Knew" defense card was already played by Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com



What part of "the efficiency of the device is unclear" do you not understand? To imply this device would have prevented the disaster is disingenuous.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...



With the risks involved it is criminal to attempt drilling without a responsible back up plan within a reasonable distance to put into effect.  This is a clear case of not if but when and where.  As important as oil is to our economy and national defense and the results of failing to contain a spill.....and as gung ho as the industry is to drill....who should be required to prepare?    This was preventable.  How?  Not drilling ...ya halfwits.  Maybe not with existing safegards ?.....then we should have and now will absolutely have to invent the fool proof system.  Maybe retro fit one of those old aircraft carriers..or weld a couple of them together.....  Just for emergency ops.  Maybe stationed near Key West.   Even if it took a week or two to get on site it would be an improvement on three fuckin months.

Couple o carriers should be a big enough platform to cap anything.  Even if it cost a billion ...ten billion a year to maintain something ready to go it would be worth the insurance.  Christ.... they should be able to haul a big concrete tube out there with sections and sink the thing down a mile or more to contain any spill in any weather...  Its just a matter of scale.  If its big enough and powerfull enough...nuclear...  even a hurricaine could be dealt with.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You really shouldn't comment on something that you know nothing about. Fact is all rigs have fail safe devices such as blowout preventers (BOP), downhole safety valves (DSV) and pressure safty valves (PSV), unfortunately in this case the blowout preventer failed, which could have been due to improper installation. 

Another fact is that oil rig blowouts rarely have a major oil release., the last major release was the Sedco 135F in 1979 drilling the IXTOC I well for PEMEX a state-owned Mexican petroleum company. That blowout released over three million barrels. 

The last big release was Blake IV and Greenhill Petroleum Corp. Well 250, it was a workover rig that blewout in 1992 in Timbalier Bay, it took 11 days to cap. 

There will always be the potential for accidents, and most accidents are cause by human failure not mechanical failure.


----------



## Newby (May 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I've heard this over and over again.  Can you tell me specifically what was deregulated, i.e. legislation, that allowed the 'economic breakdown that republicans passed and democrats fought?


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



OOOPS!  I guess we should inform Gunny that its your board now!  Go fuck your self cowgirl.

We are just carrying a conversation here sparky.  Being almost probably twice as smart as you I'll take my chances catching up to speed on the facts.  

I didn't suggest there was nothing available or in place but the bottom line is that whatever was there failed.  My suggestion is for an ultimate no fail back up plan.  In hindsight it isn't such a dumb idea.  How many barrels of spilliage is acceptable?  You don't think the difference of 2million gallons then capped vs 100million gallons would be worth having the ultimate back up plan available?
No... that isn't it is it ya little faggot.  You just like flapping your gums hard when ta can't find a dick to soften the blows.  

Did I mention...Go Fuck Yourself.   I'm glad Texas beaches are next... I'm sure your input will be real valuable down there.  Fucking dolt!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...



We certainly wouldn't want a safety device that _might_ have worked, because then this tragedy _might_ have been avoided, and that would have been an unacceptable result.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.


> Alabama Attorney General Troy King said tonight that he has told representatives of BP Plc. that they should stop circulating settlement agreements among coastal Alabamians.
> 
> The agreements, King said, essentially require that people give up the right to sue in exchange for payment of up to $5,000.



BP told to stop circulating settlement agreements with coastal Alabamians | al.com


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

Actually, it goes to show what idiots there are on some message boards.


----------



## uscitizen (May 3, 2010)

Actually an example of why lawyers are needed when dealing with corporations.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Actually, it goes to show what idiots there are on some message boards.



 Brilliant! Way to add to the board!


----------



## tigerbob (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> What scum this limeys are. *I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.*
> 
> 
> > Alabama Attorney General Troy King said tonight that he has told representatives of BP Plc. that they should stop circulating settlement agreements among coastal Alabamians.
> ...



Brilliant!  Way to add to the board!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Actually an example of why lawyers are needed when dealing with corporations.


And an example of why corporate attorneys are scum. I have a feeling that if BP had run this by their public relations department first, it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I've been capping wells for over 25 years, I spent almost two years putting out well fires in Iraq and Kuwait, I believe I am a hell of a lot more knowledgable on this subject than you are. Your suggestion is pure fantasy, there is no device that can be guaranteed to work perfectly everytime, if there was such a device it would already be in use. As for as my input on this matter, when BP calls and ask for advice I will oblige them. Fact is oil rigs are safer than the transport tankers that haul the oil. Most blowouts on rigs don't produce a major release. 

With over 800 offshore oil rigs currently in the Gulf having one blowout is not good, but overall the percentages of offshore oil rigs that have major releases are small. Hell even your boy Obama said, "It turns out, by the way, that oil rigs today generally dont cause spills. They are technologically very advanced. Even during Katrina, the spills didnt come from the oil rigs, they came from the refineries onshore."


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I've been capping wells for over 25 years, I spent almost two years putting out well fires in Iraq and Kuwait, I believe I am a hell of a lot more knowledgable on this subject than you are. Your suggestion is pure fantasy, there is no device that can be guaranteed to work perfectly everytime, if there was such a device it would already be in use. As for as my input on this matter, when BP calls and ask for advice I will oblige them*. Fact is oil rigs are safer than the transport tankers that haul the oil.* Most blowouts on rigs don't produce a major release.



Then maybe you can direct me to a story about the last time an exploding tanker truck destroyed an entire coast line and fishing industry.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



No you wouldn't want to harbor any type of false security, you want a product that works not one that MAY work, but one that DOES work. You have no way of knowing whether a remote control device would have made any difference, that's mere speculation on your part. 

BOP's have been largely successful, most blowouts are the result of human error like failing to maintain adequate fluid weight, failing to keep the hole full of fluid or failing to prevent swabbing.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> No you wouldn't want to harbor any type of false security, you want a product that works not one that MAY work, but one that DOES work.



So you're ready to abandon all safety devices then, since clearly in  this case they all failed - therefore, clearly, its not 100% certain they will work, and since they only "may" work, there's no need to employ them. After all, like I said, we wouldn't want to risk this accident not happening, there's too much at stake.

Makes great sense. You might wanna stop wearing your seatbelt, they don't always protect your life.


I guess the Apollo 13 astronauts should have been left to die, since some of the methods they were using to get back to Earth alive had never been tried before and weren't guaranteed to work.

In fact - since there is no guarantee any of the attempts to stop the flow of the well will work - BP should cease all efforts to stop it. Like I said, the result - an oil well that is not leaking all over our coastline - could be devastating.


----------



## MalibuMan (May 3, 2010)

Nothing in the world is full proof. Learn from it, clean it up, make improvements and move on. Crap happens.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

MalibuMan said:


> Nothing in the world is full proof. Learn from it, clean it up, make improvements and move on. Crap happens.



Easy to say when you've got nothing at stake.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > I've been capping wells for over 25 years, I spent almost two years putting out well fires in Iraq and Kuwait, I believe I am a hell of a lot more knowledgable on this subject than you are. Your suggestion is pure fantasy, there is no device that can be guaranteed to work perfectly everytime, if there was such a device it would already be in use. As for as my input on this matter, when BP calls and ask for advice I will oblige them*. Fact is oil rigs are safer than the transport tankers that haul the oil.* Most blowouts on rigs don't produce a major release.
> ...



1967
March 18, Cornwall, Eng.: Torrey Canyon ran aground, spilling 38 million gallons of crude oil off the Scilly Islands.

1976
Dec. 15, Buzzards Bay, Mass.: Argo Merchant ran aground and broke apart southeast of Nantucket Island, spilling its entire cargo of 7.7 million gallons of fuel oil.

1978
March 16, off Portsall, France: wrecked supertanker Amoco Cadiz spilled 68 million gallons, causing widespread environmental damage over 100 mi of Brittany coast.

1979
June 3, Gulf of Mexico: exploratory oil well Ixtoc 1 blew out, spilling an estimated 140 million gallons of crude oil into the open sea. Although it is one of the largest known oil spills, it had a low environmental impact.

July 19, Tobago: the Atlantic Empress and the Aegean Captain collided, spilling 46 million gallons of crude. While being towed, the Atlantic Empress spilled an additional 41 million gallons off Barbados on Aug. 2.

1983
Aug. 6, Cape Town, South Africa: the Spanish tanker Castillo de Bellver caught fire, spilling 78 million gallons of oil off the coast.

1988
Nov. 10, Saint John's, Newfoundland: Odyssey spilled 43 million gallons of oil.

1989
March 24, Prince William Sound, Alaska: tanker Exxon Valdez hit an undersea reef and spilled 10 millionplus gallons of oil into the water, causing the worst oil spill in U.S. history.

Dec. 19, off Las Palmas, the Canary Islands: explosion in Iranian supertanker, the Kharg-5, caused 19 million gallons of crude oil to spill into Atlantic Ocean about 400 mi north of Las Palmas, forming a 100-square-mile oil slick.

1990
June 8, off Galveston, Tex.: Mega Borg released 5.1 million gallons of oil some 60 nautical miles south-southeast of Galveston as a result of an explosion and subsequent fire in the pump room.

1991
Jan. 2327, southern Kuwait: during the Persian Gulf War, Iraq deliberately released 240460 million gallons of crude oil into the Persian Gulf from tankers 10 mi off Kuwait. Spill had little military significance. On Jan. 27, U.S. warplanes bombed pipe systems to stop the flow of oil.

April 11, Genoa, Italy: Haven spilled 42 million gallons of oil in Genoa port.

May 28, Angola: ABT Summer exploded and leaked 1578 million gallons of oil off the coast of Angola. It's not clear how much sank or burned.

1993
Aug. 10, Tampa Bay, Fla.: three ships collided, the barge Bouchard B155, the freighter Balsa 37, and the barge Ocean 255. The Bouchard spilled an estimated 336,000 gallons of No. 6 fuel oil into Tampa Bay.

1994
Sept. 8, Russia: dam built to contain oil burst and spilled oil into Kolva River tributary. U.S. Energy Department estimated spill at 2 million barrels. Russian state-owned oil company claimed spill was only 102,000 barrels.

1996
Feb. 15, off Welsh coast: supertanker Sea Empress ran aground at port of Milford Haven, Wales, spewed out 70,000 tons of crude oil, and created a 25-mile slick.

1999
Dec. 12, French Atlantic coast: Maltese-registered tanker Erika broke apart and sank off Britanny, spilling 3 million gallons of heavy oil into the sea.

2000
Nov. 28, Mississippi River south of New Orleans: oil tanker Westchester lost power and ran aground near Port Sulphur, La., dumping 567,000 gallons of crude oil into lower Mississippi. Spill was largest in U.S. waters since Exxon Valdez disaster in March 1989.

2002
Nov. 13, Spain: Prestige suffered a damaged hull and was towed to sea and sank. Much of the 20 million gallons of oil remains underwater.

2003
July 28, Pakistan: The Tasman Spirit, a tanker, ran aground near the Karachi port, and eventually cracked into two pieces. One of its four oil tanks burst open, leaking 28,000 tons of crude oil into the sea.

2004
Dec. 7, Unalaska, Aleutian Islands, Alaska: A major storm pushed the M/V Selendang Ayu up onto a rocky shore, breaking it in two. 337,000 gallons of oil were released, most of which was driven onto the shoreline of Makushin and Skan Bays.

2006
August 11th, Guimaras island, The Philippines: A tanker carrying 530,000 gallons of oil sinks off the coast of the Philippines, putting the country's fishing and tourism industries at great risk. The ship sinks in deep water, making it virtually unrecoverable, and it continues to emit oil into the ocean as other nations are called in to assist in the massive clean-up effort.

2008
July 25, New Orleans, Louisiana: A 61-foot barge, carrying 419,000 gallons of heavy fuel, collides with a 600-foot tanker ship in the Mississippi River near New Orleans. Hundreds of thousands of gallons of fuel leak from the barge, causing a halt to all river traffic while cleanup efforts commence to limit the environmental fallout on local wildlife.

2009
March 11, Queensland, Australia: During Cyclone Hamish, unsecured cargo aboard the container ship MV Pacific Adventurer came loose on deck and caused the release of 52,000 gallons of heavy fuel and 620 tons of ammonium nitrate, a fertilizer, into the Coral Sea. About 60 km of the Sunshine Coast was covered in oil, prompting the closure of half the area's beaches. 

2010
Jan. 23, Port Arthur, Texas: The oil tanker Eagle Otome and a barge collide in the Sabine-Neches Waterway, causing the release of about 462,000 gallons of crude oil. Environmental damage was minimal as about 46,000 gallons were recovered and 175,000 gallons were dispersed or evaporated, according to the U.S. Coast Guard. 
April 24, Gulf of Mexico: The Deepwater Horizon, a semi-submersible drilling rig, sank on 

April 22, after an April 20th explosion on the vessel. Eleven people died in the blast. When the rig sank, the riserthe 5,000-foot-long pipe that connects the wellhead to the rigbecame detached and began leaking oil. In addition, U.S. Coast Guard investigators discovered a leak in the wellhead itself. As much as 5,000 barrels (200,000 gallons) of oil per day were leaking into the water, threatening wildlife along the Louisiana Coast. Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano declared it a "spill of national significance." As many as 1,000 people and dozens of ships and aircraft were enlisted to help in the cleanup. BP (British Petroleum), which leased the Deepwater Horizon, is responsible for the cleanup, but the U.S. Navy supplied the company with resources to help contain the slick. If the slick reaches the coastline, it could dwarf the Exxon Valdez in terms of environmental damage.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

My bad, I thought you were talking about tanker trucks. Didn't get much sleep last night.



Tanker ships at least stop leaking at some point.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > No you wouldn't want to harbor any type of false security, you want a product that works not one that MAY work, but one that DOES work.
> ...



No not abandon any, but thinking just because fail safes are in place that everything is safe is naive and stupid. There is no device that can guarantee total safety! It's a dangerous business and accidents can and do occur. Your little strawman argument is lame and weak. 

Fact is safety devices were in play, they failed, why did they fail? I'd suspect human error was the cause. You can put saftey valves in any system, but if you do not follow the guidelines and know what the limits are for the valves you are destined to cause a system failure.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> My bad, I thought you were talking about tanker trucks. Didn't get much sleep last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Tanker ships at least stop leaking at some point.



Yes they (tankers)do stop leaking at some point and this well will be capped and I don't think the environment will be impacted as much as you seem to think it will.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Todays fantasy is tommorows invention.  Thats what I do.  There is no ACCEPTABLE percentage of spills at this magnatude.  If you cannot agree to that premise then your input is indeed worthless ...your 25 years not withstanding.Rather than poo poo someones attemp at brain storming the problem why not jump in with ideas ...but no you just want to be a stupid little prick.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8lT1o0sDwI]YouTube - Animal House: Germans Bombed Pearl Harbor[/ame]


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> No not abandon any, but thinking just because fail safes are in place that everything is safe is naive and stupid.



That's not what I think. I think that in the greatest nation on Earth we should have all the safety devices available installed on our rigs.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they (tankers)do stop leaking at some point and this well will be capped and* I don't think the environment will be impacted as much as you seem to think it will.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Actually an example of why lawyers are needed when dealing with corporations.
> ...



I bet they ran it by their Insurance Dept.....sounds like what they'd do.


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

i have been out of the country on vacation....

Does anyone know what really happened?  what made the well blow?  Do they know the cause?


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.
> 
> 
> > Alabama Attorney General Troy King said tonight that he has told representatives of BP Plc. that they should stop circulating settlement agreements among coastal Alabamians.
> ...



They tore a page out of the Bush Admin's playbook.  What's the problem?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Just your suggestion "for an ultimate no fail back up plan", does nothing to brainstorm the problem. You need to detail your so-called "no fail back up plan". What type of device is it? Has it been approved by the American Society for Testing and Materials? 

You remind of those people against the new Arizona law. When asked what they would do they say we need a "comprehensive immigration reform" which means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> i have been out of the country on vacation....
> 
> Does anyone know what really happened?  what made the well blow?  Do they know the cause?



From what I've heard the blowout preventer (BOP) failed. I haven't heard what caused it to fail. It could been a number of things.


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Actually, it goes to show what idiots there are on some message boards.



Great point.  You remind us every time you post.  Your response will prove it.


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Actually an example of why lawyers are needed when dealing with corporations.
> ...





bodecea said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



So, what we have here are - basically - suspicions about how BP may behave. And I suspect that neither Spiderman or bedecea have any actual 'facts' on which to rest any accusation. 

It's laughable. Really. You guys are a joke, with your 'I have a feeling' and 'sounds like what they'd do'.... because, in fact, neither of you have the faintest idea about it. Still, don't let a lack of information stop you from forming your opinions - no matter how ridiculous.


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Actually an example of why lawyers are needed when dealing with corporations.
> ...



Why are they scum for doing it?  Is a BP hitman delivering the proposals with a gun to peoples' heads forcing them to accept it?


----------



## Nonelitist (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.
> 
> 
> > Alabama Attorney General Troy King said tonight that he has told representatives of BP Plc. that they should stop circulating settlement agreements among coastal Alabamians.
> ...




Standard procedure.  You would do the same.


----------



## hjmick (May 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.
> ...



Only eight posts! We have a winner!!



I wonder if Godwin will add Bush to his "law..."


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



My bad...I thought you texans had big balls.

Big solutions to big problems....  You didn't like my suggestion of two mothballed carriers retrofitted with positioning thrusters?  Check out how they built the new Tacoma narrows bridge in 10 mph currents.  Big barges with thrusters to keep position..then poured casons from the barges.  Depth of 5,000 feet means difficult capping or really big platforms to construct containment.  I believe it could be done with a thousand foot diameter containment columbs laid down with concrete sections.  If it could be done interlocking style the thing could be pumped out after completion into tankers and the depth wouldn't be an issue.  Think big keemosabe'.  It wouldn't have to be permanent.  This method has been tried already in rivers and channels with high tides and viscious currents.  The only difference I'm suggesting is a difference in scale.  That's why the two carriers.  Just build a connecting scaffolding strong enough to effectively make em into a catameran.  That should be big enough to work off of.  

I know too late for this one .....but if we are going to risk drilling in the future...yes...we need a fail safe system.  Got a better idea?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



When I see your mecahnical engineering degree I'll take you seriously, but until then. 

pfffffft!

As I told you, there is no fail safe system that can be guaranteed to work perfectly. You will always have the one factor that causes more accidents than mecahnical failures and that is human error.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > When was that well drilled and capped and when was acoustic switch technology available?
> ...



Thank you for putting this little tidbit up about the cement....guess what....the cement FAILED!!!!!  That's where the majority of the oil is leaking from.  The acoustic switch would have been USELESS.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 3, 2010)

Sounds like a win/win scenario.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

I have a friend in the industry who's working over in the Gulf of Mexico.  It was said the rig operators had a heated discussion about the cement where the drill pipe enters the sea floor.  It appears that it failed thus negating any safety devices installed above it.  That's why the minisubs COULDN'T CLOSE THE VALVE.  It would appear that the cemented portion of the well cap failed and not only destroyed the blowout preventer but is allowing oil to leak out from below the now damaged cement.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I have a friend in the industry who's working over in the Gulf of Mexico.  It was said the rig operators had a heated discussion about the cement where the drill pipe enters the sea floor.  It appears that it failed thus negating any safety devices installed above it.  That's why the minisubs COULDN'T CLOSE THE VALVE.  It would appear that the cemented portion of the well cap failed and not only destroyed the blowout preventer but is allowing oil to leak out from below the now damaged cement.



 Incident Facts:
More than 275,580 feet of boom (barrier) has been assigned to contain the spill.  An additional 316,470 feet is available.

To date, the oil spill response team has recovered 23,968 barrels (1,006,656 gallons) of an oil-water mix.  


68 response vessels are being used including skimmers, tugs, barges and recovery vessels.

142,914 gallons of dispersant have been deployed and an additional 68,300 gallons are available.

Six staging areas are in place and ready to protect sensitive shorelines.  These areas include:

Biloxi, Miss., Pensacola, Fla. Venice, La., Pascagoula, Miss., Theodore, Ala., and Port Sulphur, La.
Weather conditions for May 1 - Winds from the southeast at 20 - 25 knots, 6 - 8 foot seas with chance of afternoon showers.


126 people were on the Deepwater Horizon drilling rig when the incident occurred. 11 remain unaccounted for; 17 were injured, 3 of them critically.  1 injured person remains in the hospital.

For the latest information visit  Gulf of Mexico-Transocean Drilling Incident or follow us on Twitter at http://twitter.com/Oil_Spill_2010 or on Facebook at Deepwater Horizon Response.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I have a friend in the industry who's working over in the Gulf of Mexico.  It was said the rig operators had a heated discussion about the cement where the drill pipe enters the sea floor.  It appears that it failed thus negating any safety devices installed above it.  That's why the minisubs COULDN'T CLOSE THE VALVE.  It would appear that the cemented portion of the well cap failed and not only destroyed the blowout preventer but is allowing oil to leak out from below the now damaged cement.



So in other words - major fuckup on someone's part.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> So, what we have here are - basically - suspicions about how BP may behave. And I suspect that neither Spiderman or bedecea have any actual 'facts' on which to rest any accusation.



Uhh, no. Its factually true that BP attempted to buy of Alabama fisherman with a measly 5k, and the Alabama AG was so insulted, he told them to stop  doing it. But hey - the facts aren't on your side - so ignore them. Go ahead and pretend it isn't true.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



They're trying to buy people out on damages and most of the damages haven't even happened yet. BP has no idea how much oil will continue to flow out - yet the know how much damage it will cause? They're just trying to take advantage of people they probably figure are just a bunch of ignorant southerners instead of paying for the damage they've caused.

If you seriously can't see how that's fucked up, you should call the Alabama AG Troy King and ask him to explain it - he's a right wing nutbag like yourself so he should be able to put it in your terms.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.
> ...



Do you have a fucking crystal ball or something?


----------



## JBeukema (May 3, 2010)

So... Cheney's Haliburton fucks us all again?


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

hjmick said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...




Within days of 9E the Bush Admin pushed legislation to offer government funds to victims' families in exchange for not suing the airlines.  They tried to buy their silence.  How is BP doing anything different?  (you know...other than that whole taking taxpayer money to buy off silence for private companies)


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Would be just as scummy were it not for the fact BP is trying to pay for damages that have no even happed yet. 

That's like saying "Hey, lemme run into you with my car, and I'll pay you $5,000. I may kill you - or, you may walk away unharmed, or anything in between - either way, lets agree the damages are worth 5K. Oh, BTW, if you don't take the money, I'm going to run over you anyway, and give you nothing until you can get a lawyer to make me!"


----------



## Colin (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.
> 
> 
> > Alabama Attorney General Troy King said tonight that he has told representatives of BP Plc. that they should stop circulating settlement agreements among coastal Alabamians.
> ...



Don't forget the Dutch. They own it too. What a stupid wanker you are!


----------



## Vast LWC (May 3, 2010)

And you know what would solve this problem?

Alternative fuel sources, and environmental legislations

Now, who was it that has been promoting these?

Must have been Sarah Palin and the Tea Party...

...God, that Al Gore is such a "whack job", right?

Drill baby Drill, til you spill, baby spill!


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

Colin said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.
> ...



And 29,000 of their employees are American. This whole 'limeys' thing is just pig ignorance.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





LOL! You fucks will just invent things to bitch about when you have nothing of substance to offer! I never said BP *INTERNATIONAL* didn't have employees around the world, and its quite obvious to me they are owned not just by the limeys, because I own some shares of BP. Would you like to buy them?


Their CEO is a limey fuck.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> And you know what would solve this problem?
> 
> Alternative fuel sources, and environmental legislations
> 
> ...



What alternative fuel source do you have to replace fossil fuels?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > And you know what would solve this problem?
> ...





We can start with all the petroleum engineers. They're full of so many fat lies they will probably burn for decades.


BTW, what's your plan for when oil runs out?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > So, what we have here are - basically - suspicions about how BP may behave. And I suspect that neither Spiderman or bedecea have any actual 'facts' on which to rest any accusation.
> ...



How is accepting responsibility and offering a settlement to avoid law school make them scum or insult them in any way?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





Offering to throw small change at someone whose livelihood you just destroyed does not constitute "accepting responsibility". It actually the complete opposite.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

5,000 bucks wouldn't even clean up your yard if you lived on the beach.

Personally?  I hope BP gets raked over the coals.  500,000 dollars for a sonic shutoff valve is looking a whole lot cheaper than what they're going to have to pay in damages.

Bush Jr. and Cheney should not have lifted the restrictions on off shore drilling.  Personally?  I thought it was a bad idea when it was first proposed a few years back, because I had a feeling something like this would happen.

Too bad my uneasy feeling came true.  And many people said there was nothing wrong with it, because (according to them), they had all the safeguards in place.

Oops, I guess they missed one.


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...




Yea, it's a devious and cunning plan by the Brits to destroy the USA. Grow the fuck up. It was an accident. Accidents happen. You're pathetic.


----------



## Colin (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



Lol! You know something. Rearrange the letters in your nick and you get 'A stumped brain'. How fucking appropriate is that, you ignorant twat!


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Whose livelihood has been destroyed? Can you name them please?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Tell you what............for idiots like Cali Twit, lemmie ask ya something.........

Someone is having a barbecue on a windy day.  The grill blows over, and the charcoal ends up blowing into your house and burns it down to the ground.

Are you going to accept a paltry sum of 5,000 from them so that you won't sue?

If you say no, then you're an idiot for stating that BP is taking responsibility.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




I've never heard of an accidental contract offer! That's a new one! "Whoops, we didn't mean to spit in your face by offering you a carefully worded legal document designed to save us millions at your expense! Sometimes these contractual offers just happen, you know how it goes!"


----------



## Vast LWC (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > And you know what would solve this problem?
> ...



"Sources", not "source".  

Solar, Wind, Nuclear, and Bloom Boxes.  Electric Cars powered by charges from these sources sure would help.

Not buying Hummers and big-ass SUV's would also help.


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Amazing how well you reinforce your first post.


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



BP invest billions of dollars into the US. Their CEO is a businessman, and a highly respected one. BP are a highly respected company. It was an accident. They are accepting responsibility for the clean up. No doubt they'll be paying substantial sums in compensation in years to come. I fail to see what the hysteria is about - other than left wing hatred of business.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



I'd like to see how far you get with a petroleum engineer in your fuel tank.

We will not run out of oil. I've been hearing that same BS my entire life, in the 80's they said we'd run out of oil in 15 years. Well we didn't. 

"Estimates of the world's oil reserves have risen faster than production."

Oil is a nonrenewable resource. Every gallon of petroleum burned today is unavailable for use by future generations. Over the past 150 years, geologists and other scientists often have predicted that our oil reserves would run dry within a few years. When oil prices rise for an extended period, the news media fill with dire warnings that a crisis is upon us. Environmentalists argue that governments must develop new energy technologies that do not rely on fossil fuels. The facts contradict these harbingers of doom:

World oil production continued to increase through the end of the 20th century. 
Prices of gasoline and other petroleum products, adjusted for inflation, are lower than they have been for most of the last 150 years. 
Estimates of the world's total endowment of oil have increased faster than oil has been taken from the ground. 

How is this possible? We have not run out of oil because new technologies increase the amount of recoverable oil, and market prices - which signal scarcity - encourage new exploration and development. Rather than ending, the Oil Age has barely begun.

Are We Running Out of Oil? | Publications | National Center for Policy Analysis | NCPA


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Whose livelihood has been destroyed? Can you name them please?





> Kenny LeFebvre is one of them.
> 
> HOPEDALE, La. &#8212; When Kenny LeFebvre is out of work, so are the two men who help him haul glistening blue crabs from the waters he's fished since he quit school at 14. So are his sister and brother-in-law, who sell him bait, buy back the catch, pack it up, then resell it to buyers who put it on dinner tables in Maryland.
> 
> And so are thousands of other families just like theirs in some of the world's richest fishing grounds, livelihoods in limbo as winds from exactly the wrong direction &#8212; the southeast &#8212; threaten to push an oil slick the size of Puerto Rico ever closer to the fragile, fingerlike bayous.



The Associated Press: Oil in the Gulf has countless livelihoods in limbo


----------



## maineman (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


I don't think that anyone is suggesting that this was a plan by the Brits to destroy the USA.  It WAS an accident.  No doubt.  But their lack of foresight and willingness to forego relatively inexpensive safety measures in order to maximize THEIR bottom line made that accident infinitely worse.  If this ends up destroying BP and they have to give every last dime of their corporate assets in order to fix this mess, so be it.  I actually kind of hope this DOES ruin that company and sends a message to all the other oil companies to get their shit together. pronto.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> *No doubt they'll be paying substantial sums in compensation in years to come. I fail to see what the hysteria is about* - other than left wing hatred of business.



Wow. Just wow.  You clearly have no clue what this thread is even about.


I fail to see how being pro-fisherman makes me anti-business. You do realize that commercial fisherman have businesses, too, right? Or do they just not count because they aren't big enough to destroy entire coastlines?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



What about tractor trailor rigs? Pickup trucks? Trains? Buses? Airplanes? All these gonna run on a battery that hasn't been invented yet? 

Seems like if you ended fossil fuel technology, you'd have even more bigger problems.

Face the fact that fossil fuel has been the most effective form of fuel for mobilizing the world.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Speaking of pathetic idiots, how's tricks Cali Twat?  

You DO realize that this accident COULD HAVE BEEN LESS if BP would have installed a sonic shutoff valve, right?  You also realize they made 5.6 BILLION in profit for the first quarter, and decided to skimp on the shutoff valve because it was 500,000, right?

Big business was cutting corners to increase their profit margin.  Same thing happened with the miners that got killed in that explosion.

Big business with no regard for procedure and safety is dangerous.  The restrictions that were in place BEFORE Bush Jr. took office need to be reinstated.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> We will not run out of oil.



How certain are you of this? 

Would you say you are more or less certain than BP was when it said deep water drilling is safe?

And please explain how its possible that an Earth of finite size can have an infinite amount of oil in it.


----------



## JBeukema (May 3, 2010)

LL doesn't expect to be alive when we run out of fuel

Just like when the rightwingers collect social security and use medicare while spitting on the very same, they're only worried about themselves- the next generation can go fuck themselves. That's the real reason Reagan didn't care about deficits.


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

maineman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



This $500k valve that MAY  or MAY NOT have prevented the ACCIDENT is, I assume, what you refer to. No one knows whether the damned valve would have stopped it, even the fucking experts didn't know. 

Stop fucking whining about BP. Yea, I'm sorry for those who are losing their livelihoods and I have no doubt that they will be compensated... Just bear in mind the 29,000 that would be without their jobs if BP were not the company it is, also bear in mind the billions invested in the US by BP. 

The hysteria about shit before you even have all the facts is kind of stupid.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

So you've decided to get offended, because someone else recieved an offer to settle out of court?

Am I the only one who thinks that is one of the stupidest things ever? If the people take the settlement, it's their choice. Maybe it will be a good deal for them. Maybe they can use the 5000 to get a change of career like they've always wanted. Maybe their life hasn't been completely destroyed. 

How can giving _them_ a choice be offensive to *you*?

They don't thave to accept it. They have a choice. I wouldn't be insulted if they offered me the choice. Id turn it down and be looking for more, but I wouldn't be mad that they are offering to take responsibility.

Accidents happen. BP isn't evil.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > We will not run out of oil.
> ...



I've very certain. And I doubt BP ever said that deep water drilling was or is safe. If they told you that, then they lied, if you believed them, then you're an idiot.

You're assuming 30-40 years from now we will still be relying heavily on oil. With nuclear, coal, bio-fuels, wind, solar and other alternative sources coming into play I would guess that the more these other technologies become viable, the less we'll be dependent on oil.


----------



## Yurt (May 3, 2010)

do you guys even know what a settlement is?  a settlement is virtually always a compromise by BOTH parties.  if you want to settle/compromise for 5K now, instead of waiting for possible future monies, what is wrong with that?  i have no doubt the letters inform them to seek independent counsel....you guys want to take choices away from people, this is how things should work and it actually streamlines the justice system.


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > *No doubt they'll be paying substantial sums in compensation in years to come. I fail to see what the hysteria is about* - other than left wing hatred of business.
> ...



I get it. I just don't have any actual evidence that BP is doing anything underhand. When that actual, factual, hard evidence is provided - and I don't mean some fucking morons on tv - then I'll be concerned about the way BP are operating. Until then, I see no reason to have a hissy fit about the company, it's BP or the British.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> What about tractor trailor rigs? Pickup trucks? Trains? Buses? Airplanes? All these gonna run on a battery that hasn't been invented yet?
> 
> Seems like if you ended fossil fuel technology, you'd have even more bigger problems.
> 
> Face the fact that fossil fuel has been the most effective form of fuel for mobilizing the world.



Bloom Boxes for all large machinery.  Bloom boxes use 1/2 as much fuel, and can use multiple sources, not just petroleum products.

The few remaining products that "ABSOLUTELY MUST" use oil will use such a relatively small amount of it that we will never need to do deep sea drilling again.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




So in other words - we won't run out of oil, because we're going to stop using it.

Tell me, do you think we should just wait till we're almost out to develop new technologies?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> . Yea, I'm sorry for those who are losing their livelihoods...




Uhh, no you aren't.




> ... and I have no doubt that they will be compensated...


 What the heck are you, BP's attorney? Exxon tied up litigation with the Alaska fishermen fucked for 20 years. Why do you think BP would be any different?



> Just bear in mind the 29,000 that would be without their jobs if BP were not the company it is, also bear in mind the billions invested in the US by BP.




Why do you assume they'd not be able to find work without BP?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> So you've decided to get offended, because someone else recieved an offer to settle out of court?



Yes. BP is offensive.


> *Am I the only one who thinks that is one of the stupidest things ever? * If the people take the settlement, it's their choice. Maybe it will be a good deal for them. Maybe they can use the 5000 to get a change of career like they've always wanted. Maybe their life hasn't been completely destroyed.



You aren't. Cali Girl shares your utter lack of moral grounding.


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Then WHY has the price of oil risen so much if it is not in danger of being used up LL...if its supply is not in risk of being used up?

If oil were plentiful, then prices for it would not be so outrageous, you would think?

Unless, there is plenty of future oil, but it is NOT EASILY HAD.....or Cheaply Had.....it is going to get more and more expensive, with th newer, costly means of extraction?

And THIS could be AS DETRIMENTAL to business and people, as running out....?

Care


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




Pay attention.  Your posts are getting worse.  Have you ever heard of car insurance?  Is it possible that exists due to accidents? Is it possible liability exists even when it is an accident?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Yurt said:


> do you guys even know what a settlement is?  a settlement is virtually always a compromise by BOTH parties.  if you want to settle/compromise for 5K now, instead of waiting for possible future monies, what is wrong with that?*  i have no doubt the letters inform them to seek independent counsel.*


What factual evidence causes you to have no doubt?


...





> you guys want to take choices away from people, this is how things should work and it actually streamlines the justice system.



Bitch to Alabama's ultra right wing conservative attorney general about it.


----------



## sitarro (May 3, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> And you know what would solve this problem?
> 
> Alternative fuel sources, and environmental legislations
> 
> ...



Take the subway off a short pier dimwit.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > So you've decided to get offended, because someone else recieved an offer to settle out of court?
> ...



What does morality have to do with being offended? Only a fool is offended when no offense is meant. and only an even bigger fool is offended when offense is meant.

So how does BP offering a settlement agreement immoral?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Its not because the evidence isn't there, its because you lack the basic morals to realize its there.





> Until then, I see no reason to have a hissy fit about the company, it's BP or the British.




of course you don't, this isn't your problem. Its not going to take jobs from your home town or wreck the industry where you live - so why would you give a fuck?


----------



## Newby (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



As other countries industrialize, the demand is much greater than it was 20 or more years ago, that's why the prices go up.  We also haven't been allowed to build refineries in this country for about 30 years, so if the demand goes up, but the process of refining the oil remains the same, it causes a shortage and prices go up.  It's not so much the oil supply, but the supply of oil refined into usable fuels.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




You have no morals or values. I'm not going to discuss something that has to do with morals and values with someone who has none.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys even know what a settlement is?  a settlement is virtually always a compromise by BOTH parties.  if you want to settle/compromise for 5K now, instead of waiting for possible future monies, what is wrong with that?*  i have no doubt the letters inform them to seek independent counsel.*
> ...



I would assume it's his first hand knowledge on how legal agreements area made and entered into. I highly doubt, as im sure Yurt would agree, that BPs attorneys would be stupid enough not to tell them to talk to independent counsel.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> You have no morals or values. I'm not going to discuss something that has to do with morals and values with someone who has none.



In other words, you have no clue what is immoral about it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Well done!


----------



## sitarro (May 3, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



How about the hundreds of thousands of gallons of jet fuel, thousands of man hours and multiple millions of dollars your asshole in chief has blown cruising around in Air Force One for all and any reason no matter how insignificant? Why does he remain in the 20th century? Why doesn't he join the rest of the world in the 21st and start utilizing technology in teleconferencing, why doesn't he stay in D.C. a little bit? I understand, I wouldn't want to be anywhere near that beast of a wife either but..........


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



BP already admitted they stripped the lawsuit Waiver and for those who already signed it, they won't hold them liable.  Close your eyes tighter.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



So we are supposed to be upset because they have withdrawn the evil offer to settle out of course because....?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

curvelight said:


> california girl said:
> 
> 
> > spidermantuba said:
> ...



this would not have happened without the alabama ag breathing down their greedy snotty little necks.


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > . Yea, I'm sorry for those who are losing their livelihoods...
> ...



Who the fuck are you to decide whether I am sorry for the fishermen. Just because I prefer to wait and ascertain the FACTS, rather than having an hysterical rant based on media reports, doesn't put me on BPs "side". I just prefer to have facts to go on, not dumbassed suppositions. 

Now, I am going to neg you for your fucking moronic comment. Next time, don't assume you know more about what I think than I do, you stupid fucking moron.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...






You shouldn't be upset over anything, this crisis does not affect you.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Who the fuck are you to decide whether I am sorry for the fishermen. Just because I prefer to wait and ascertain the FACTS, rather than having an hysterical rant based on media reports, doesn't put me on BPs "side". I just prefer to have facts to go on, not dumbassed suppositions.



As I've stated before, its factually true that BP attempted to buyout Alabama fisherman for a pittance. I have no idea why you insist on waiting for facts that we already have.



> Now, I am going to neg you for your fucking moronic comment. Next time, don't assume you know more about what I think than I do, you stupid fucking moron.



A bit defensive, aren't we?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





How would you suggest the President of the United States get around?


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



It's immoral on the basis of offering compensation prematurely and hoping the quick 5K would get them out of accepting full responsibility once the damage assessment has been respectfully completely.


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > So you've decided to get offended, because someone else recieved an offer to settle out of court?
> ...



Oh, seriously.... can you be more moronic? My moral grounding is based on having factual evidence before I decide what my opinion is. Unlike you, you drooling moron.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...






*As I've stated before, its factually true that BP attempted to buyout Alabama fisherman for a pittance. I have no idea why you insist on waiting for facts that we already have.
*


----------



## Valerie (May 3, 2010)

Wtf???  




> it was then that the whistleblower, who was hired to oversee the company's databases that housed documents related to its atlantis project, discovered that the drilling platform had been operating without a majority of the engineer-approved documents it needed to run safely, leaving the platform vulnerable to a catastrophic disaster that would far surpass the massive oil spill that began last week following a deadly explosion on a bp-operated drilling rig.
> 
> *Bp's own internal communications show that company officials were made aware of the issue and feared that the document shortfalls related to atlantis "could lead to catastrophic operator error" and must be addressed.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > What about tractor trailor rigs? Pickup trucks? Trains? Buses? Airplanes? All these gonna run on a battery that hasn't been invented yet?
> ...



How Does the Bloom Box Energy Server Work? | Fast Company

First off there is no application for these devices to be used on any type of mobile transportation units.  Secondly they cost $700,000 to $800,000 dollars. And lastly they still use fossil fuel.


----------



## JBeukema (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



from your own link:


_There are many different types of fuel cells. Some of the more  popular ones include methanol fuel cells, hydrogen fuel cells, and  zinc-air batteries. The Bloom Energy Server consists of solid oxide fuel  cells, which are attractive because they can be made out of low-cost  materials with high energy efficiencies. _
_The cells can run on a  variety of fuels, including traditional fuel, natural gas, biomass gas,  landfill gas, and ethanol. _


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



No I doubt we ever stop using oil, but I do believe that the consumption will go down as other fuel sources become viable. 

I've already told you, I don't see us ever running out of oil. Perhaps you could explain to me why you think oil will run out and when do you propose this to happen.


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Virtually.


----------



## JBeukema (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I've already told you, I don't see us ever running out of oil.






> Perhaps you could explain to me why you think oil



because oil is finite and is created at a rate lower than consumption, you dolt


----------



## Valerie (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





Yes, I read about this too.





> Oil Slick's Projected Path
> 
> A poor sound system muffled BP spokesperson Ruth Rendon's attempts to announce a phone number that those affected by the disaster could call to make a claim for $5,000 or more which, if approved by BP, could be mailed within a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Valerie said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





Buddy Caldwell is actually going to do something other than interfering with the parental rights of New Yorkers? Amazing!


----------



## Valerie (May 3, 2010)

Valerie said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





It really sounds more like one of those rumors that's spreads like wildfire before anyone knows the truth, since the BP rep probably made some general statement including the $5000 minimum and people misunderstood what he meant by what he said...?


----------



## Yurt (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys even know what a settlement is?  a settlement is virtually always a compromise by BOTH parties.  if you want to settle/compromise for 5K now, instead of waiting for possible future monies, what is wrong with that?*  i have no doubt the letters inform them to seek independent counsel.*
> ...



why...he is not posting on this board, you are

i don't care if yoiu believe me or not...you have no evidence to the contrary


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





I assure you the Alabama Attorney General did not misunderstand what BP was doing.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Yurt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...




What factual evidence causes you to have no doubt?


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



sounds about right on the refineries and gasoline, but 2 things

- are you  certain it really is not the refineries who DO NOT want more refineries because without them, it makes THEM more profitable due to the supply limitation and they are just HIDING BEHIND the environmentalist locals who try to stop them?  they do have the money and lobbyists to get ANYTHING through congress IF they really want it imo.

-WHY would gasoline/refinery costs or limitations make the price PER BARREL OF *CRUDE OIL* triple in price?  the refining in to gasoline should not affect the price of CRUDE, BUT SUPPLY issues would....OR EVEN fabricated supply issues would raise the price....

call me a cynic....


----------



## California Girl (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Using big font just makes you look an ass. Since I haven't seen what the offer entailed, I'm not gonna comment. 

Personally, I wouldn't sign jack shit from BP or anyone else without consulting a lawyer.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I can't tell you why oil speculators do what they do. I do know that when oil demand comes closer to exceeding the production capacity, prices will go up. Couple that with wars or market forces like OPEC embargoes and you have rising gas prices.

In order to determine how long oil supply will last, one must first know how much oil the world holds. That's something no one can possibly answer. As a matter of fact there is a reasonable chance that completely new sources of recoverable oil deposits could be found. And what once was considered as non-recoverable oil now, might not be non-recoverable in the years to come, perhaps owing to some breakthrough technology or invention.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Where does he need to go and why?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Yes and your point is?


----------



## Yurt (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



why are you yelling?  

most states require such language, and if they are good lawyers, they will put it in because leaving it out can cause the entire agreement to be voidable.  i suggest you stop freaking out.


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> _*We will not run out of oil*_. I've been hearing that same BS my entire life, in the 80's they said we'd run out of oil in 15 years. Well we didn't.
> 
> Oil is a nonrenewable resource. Every gallon of petroleum burned today is unavailable for use by future generations.



I'm as optimistic about oil reserves being able to economically satisfy demand as the next guy, but not enough to say they will *NEVER* be depleted, or reduced to economic insignificance.

The fact is, that as you mysteriously admit, oil and frankly, to some extent _*every *_energy source is non renewable, (2nd Law of Thermodynamics).


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Yurt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...





Is Alabama most states? Or are they Alabama?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Where does he need to go and why?



Are you the one who approves all his travel?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > _*We will not run out of oil*_. I've been hearing that same BS my entire life, in the 80's they said we'd run out of oil in 15 years. Well we didn't.
> ...



Well the fact of the matter is, once I burn a gallon of gas, it's gone there is no renewing it. That's not to say that the earth isn't replenishing it's vast supply of fossil fuels as time goes by.


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



If you look at my second post you'll see I defended BP's right to offer the 5K buyout.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Where does he need to go and why?
> ...



Are you going to answer my question?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I'm not a teacher. I don't have to answer stupid questions.


----------



## Yurt (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



look, i don't care if you believe me or not, i am entitled to my own doubts or no doubts...i've you MY reasons why i have no doubt, if you don't accept them, i don't really care


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Horseshit.  People like you keep your eyes closed to the facts you don't like and pretend you will address them but all you are doing is biding your time until the thread totally spirals into an ad hom orgy then you get to announce you are not going to be a part of what you helped create.  That's a lot of work just to avoid facts.

Also, it's fuxxing hilarious you announce you will give neg reps.  Do you really think that accomplishes anything?  Do you believe if you pass out 10K neg reps that your self esteem will increase?

Address the facts bitch or stop whining.


----------



## CurveLight (May 3, 2010)

It seems to me the AG may have violated some laws and infringed on BP's legal right to resolve differences by out of court settlements.  What law did BP violate that justified the AG making a public announcement?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 3, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Ahh, but the technology has not been mass-produced yet for large mechanisms, now has it?

Which was the primary reason for making the effort to implement the technologies...  Duh.

Do you think the President of the United States should be driving around in prototype vehicles with unknown possible Toyota-like problems?

But hey, let's dismiss the fact that *we need to implement exactly what the left has been suggesting*, and instead pretend that the vehicles the President *has* to use are some sort of example of of hypocrisy!

And hell, while we're at it, why don't we delay funding and production of alternative energy vehicles and devices *for another couple of decades*?


----------



## Vast LWC (May 3, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > And you know what would solve this problem?
> ...



ROFL.  Must have hit a nerve.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Nothing gets past you does it cowgirl.



The second "thought" is just painfully stupid.  No doubt that is one of yours...eh cowgirl?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

Colin said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.
> ...


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend in the industry who's working over in the Gulf of Mexico.  It was said the rig operators had a heated discussion about the cement where the drill pipe enters the sea floor.  It appears that it failed thus negating any safety devices installed above it.  That's why the minisubs COULDN'T CLOSE THE VALVE.  It would appear that the cemented portion of the well cap failed and not only destroyed the blowout preventer but is allowing oil to leak out from below the now damaged cement.
> ...



Yes.  Accountability for this spill will be assigned to the responsible party.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Yeah, 20 years from now.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > _*We will not run out of oil*_. I've been hearing that same BS my entire life, in the 80's they said we'd run out of oil in 15 years. Well we didn't.
> ...



I thought the second law addressed heat loss and entropy.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



My apologies, I thought I was dealing with an adult.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





Increase in entropy also means a reduction in the amount of energy available to do work.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Thank you...I was addressing Samson's statement that "to some extent every energy source is non renewable".  Since we know that matter and energy are the same thing, cannot be created or destroyed and finite there has to be a process to transform it into one form or another.  Oil is renewable as long as there are processes in place that transform it from the form of matter/energy it was prior to it becoming oil.  If this were not true oil as we know it today wouldn't exist.  Therefore I submit that oil is a renewable resource.  It's just a question of finding a process to create one form of matter/energy from another.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> I assure you the Alabama Attorney General did not misunderstand what BP was doing.



Well we aren't talking to him. We are talking to you. And you clearly have.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Yea, it's a devious and cunning plan by the Brits to destroy the USA. Grow the fuck up. It was an accident. Accidents happen. You're pathetic.



Yes.  Accidents happen.  And that's when the civil litigation system steps in.  Offering a paltry $5000 check to people is insulting.  

Good for the Alabama AG.  That's what an AG should be doing.  Protecting the citizens of his/her state from unscrupulous actors.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 3, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, it's a devious and cunning plan by the Brits to destroy the USA. Grow the fuck up. It was an accident. Accidents happen. You're pathetic.
> ...



But they weren't offering a paltry $5000. They were offering a phone line to file complaints of $5000 or more.

Very evil of them.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 3, 2010)

Colin said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > What scum this limeys are. I guess they never got over the waxing they got at the Battle of New Orleans.
> ...



what do the dutch own?


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> maineman said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'm sorry sweetheart...You said BP invested?  What was that multi billion exploration dollar tax giveaway a few years ago???  What you MEANT to say was money we without any vote on the matter gave BP...Right sugar britches?  Cheneys personal little gift???

So you never commented on my question about you or yours owning BP stock..  Care to chime in on that point?


----------



## The T (May 3, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


 
Indeed. And what is oil but hydo_carbons_ and not necessarily the remnants of Barney the dinosaur...There are a few stories out there about wells re-filling...Granted it's a debate topic to be sure...but the Earth generates it, and hasn't stopped.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com



The Congress has been overwhelmingly controlled by the democrats since 2007. The President has been a Democrat since Jan 2009. Those are the people responsible for creating legislation and safety laws for what you are talking about.

Go figure.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 3, 2010)

There is nothing Political about this tragedy. Either way, This is horrible. The impact that this is gonna have on Marine Life and peoples ability to put food on the table for their families is gonna be so vast. There is no excuse for this with technology today. BP says they will cover 100% of the cost? Yeah, By raising Gas prices. ~BH


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

The T said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Let's see... It took hundreds of millions of years of THE RIGHT KIND of water fosssils to die off and get burried by millions of years of errosion and volcanic ash and you nit wits are saying that those conditions have been going on for the last 100 years?  Ya run with THAT!!

I love it when you fundimentalcases people try to think for yourselves.  Its cute..like watching a baby take its first steps...You Einstiens should be taking home movies!!


----------



## The T (May 3, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...


 
Only one flaw with this. The American Democrat party doesn't exist any longer. Only on paper.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...



What was he before that again?  You need to slow down on the boozzz boss...seriously...


----------



## Vast LWC (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Sweet.  So... all we have to do is re-combine all the complex hydrocarbons in the atmosphere and make it rain oil?

Easy, no problem.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Retard alert. Congress not the President create legislation. Legislation to protect and verify safety on Oil Rigs. The Democrats have had almost 4 YEARS to do something. You retards trying to blame a Republican is HILARIOUS.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Huggy, you should know that Cali Twat is only interested in what is good for her and the greedy fuckers like her.  She's a GOP whore for money and has sold her soul for cash.

She doesn't give a shit about anyone or anything else that doesn't occupy that narrow fucking sliver of a view that is her and her ilk.

5000 bucks for compensation?  Right...........considering that fishermen make significantly more than that in just a month, combined with the fact that it is projected to NOT BE FIXED until 3 months from now.

Combine that with the tourist dollars (recreational fishing ALONE provides over 3,000 jobs to the community), as well as the other crap that the communities are going to have to do to survive is significantly more than 5000 bucks.

Shit.......that's like someone burning down my house and then saying "oops, my bad, here's a few grand to cover the costs".

Nope.  Not cool.  

And NOBODY has been able to give me a good reason why they didn't install the sonic shutoff valves.  

Oh..........wait............it was because the requirements to have that in the Gulf of Mexico were taken away by Bush Jr. and Cheney.

You know....Halliburton is a part of this mess, and I hope their stock drops from 30.whatever all the way down to 1.03.

I want to see all these fuckers go broke.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Going through life fat and stupid is no way to live dipstick.....why don't you just shut your piehole until you have something useful to contribute.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...




A renewable resource must be able to be created faster or as fast as it is used. This is not the case with oil.

And its not about how much energy is available -its about how much useful energy is available.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...





We actually have a system whereby the minority can often get some of what it wants because they are able to hold up the majority's other legislation.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Retard alert. Congress not the President create legislation.[




I don't think you understand how a bill becomes a law. The President is an integral part of the process by which legislation is created - he can actually change the number of votes required to pass a bill from 1/2 to 2/3 at will. This power gives the President much influence over the Congress, to the point that many Presidents will have proposed legislation as part of their campaign platform and then work closely with Congress to get that legislation passed.

For instance, the Republicans could have stopped any Democratic legislation they pleased in 2007 and 2008 with a veto from President Bush. That's hardly controlling Congress.


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



That post says more about you than it does about LWC...


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



The process to meet your criteria for "renewable energy" with regards to oil has already been found...ever hear of synthetic oils or bio diesel?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 3, 2010)

Chris said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Stupid is as stupid does there nitwit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Can you show  examples of where regulations prevented much of anything?
> ...



I was going to post the same thing in response to that, but it seemed so painfully obvious I couldn't bear to bother.

Anti-regulation idealogues are simply, and purely, and irretrievably irrational.  They are the Jehovah's Witnesses of capitalism.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





Not all synthetic oils can be made absent any of the chemicals that we get from petro.


----------



## sitarro (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



He should keep his expensive faggot ass at home in that big fucking White House, he doesn't need to be wasting my tax dollars flying himself and his "posse" of other imbeciles to Copenhagen for a failed attempt to get the Summer Olympics for Shitago. His fat assed wife and fatter assed Oprah already wasted our tax dollars taking a 757 there, why did he feel a need to waste what was probably at least a hundred thousand gallons of jet fuel....... they were already blowing 30-50 thousand with their entourage of jets. Barry jumps in that 747 at the smell of a campaign speech, if he wants us to conserve fuel, why is he blowing so much doing trivial things like he does and why aren't you hypocritical dimwits calling this elitist dickhead on it?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

sitarro said:


> He should keep his expensive faggot ass at home in that big fucking White House, he doesn't need to be wasting my tax dollars flying himself and his "posse" of other imbeciles to Copenhagen for a failed attempt to get the Summer Olympics for Shitago.




Its not really your decision to make. He got elected President, not you.


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Oops.  Another example of why people shouldn't post without using the internet.

"King reportedly said the agreements stipulate that residents will give up their right to sue the company in exchange for a payment of up to $5,000."
Http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162-20003978-503544.html


----------



## sitarro (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > He should keep his expensive faggot ass at home in that big fucking White House, he doesn't need to be wasting my tax dollars flying himself and his "posse" of other imbeciles to Copenhagen for a failed attempt to get the Summer Olympics for Shitago.
> ...



You actually neg repped me for that? You have your nose so far up Barry's fag ass that you can't see what a hypocritical asswipe he is. Why is it OK for him to waste jet fuel on trivial trips and then turn around, lecture us and demand we drive golf carts? What an absolute clown you are.

By the way, he bought the Presidency with special interest money, that Kenyan sock puppet is doing his job perfectly for his boss Soros, Georgy has made over 3 billion off of the recession the dimocrats in Congress started and Obama has kept going.


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > maineman said:
> ...



Huggy, I don't have you on ignore but you should know better than to try and ask me to expand on my views in any adult discussion. I do not debate with you, or your gay friends. I don't know why you waste your time bothering with me..... I don't waste mine on you. Got that?


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

For those who appear incapable of basic research:

Investing in American Energy 
*Since 2004, BP has invested over $35 billion in the United States to increase existing energy sources, extend energy supplies and develop new low-carbon technologies*. BP employs more than 29,000 people in the US, has $48 billion in fixed assets, and sells more than15 billion gallons of gasoline every year.

BP&#8217;s solar business has been in operation for over 30 years and last year had sales of 162 megawatts (MW) globally. This represents an increase of 29 percent over 2007 and while economic conditions have slowed growth recently, BP Solar is well-positioned to grow sales as global economic conditions improve. 
BP Wind Energy is one of the leading wind developers in the U.S., with interests in six operating wind farms and has two wind farms in construction. Our portfolio includes the opportunity to develop almost 100 projects with a potential total generating capacity of 20,000 megawatts (MW). We have over 1,000 MW in commercial operation and more than 1,000 MW in an advanced stage of development. 

BP is one of the largest blenders and marketers of biofuels in the nation. We are underwriting cutting-edge research &#8212; investing more than $500 million over the next 10 years &#8212; in the search for a new generation of biofuels that contain more energy, have less impact on the environment, and will not reduce the supply or increase the cost of food. 

BP in the United States | BP Worldwide | BP


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Very little of what I do is debate.  Debating those that game truth is a waste of time.   As what I am doing now is not debate.  The reason I came on this site was not debate.  I came here originally and as here and now to point out lies that would otherwise go unchallenged.  I do not do this for the benefit of the liars.  They already know they are lying.


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I'm aware of your 'entry' to USMB. I'm really not interested in anything you or your gay friend have to say. I don't respond to either of you in discussions because there is no point. Neither of you are capable of behaving like normal human beings. Although, every time your idiot shadow insults me, it does help my rep, so I guess he serves some vague purpose. Other than that, I have nothing to say to you.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

sitarro said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



You got neg repped?????  No way!!!!  I am embarressed for whoever did that.  Moi..I have never neg repped anyone.  I lke it when someone says ignorant things.  I never try to suppress somone elses truth...even if that truth is only in that one persons mind.


----------



## KissMy (May 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



It is called oil well Kick that causes an oil well blows out. This well extended over 5 miles below the surface so the kick was major. Lots of pressure like a volcano destroyed the blowout preventer's & the drill rig.


----------



## JBeukema (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Where does he need to go and why?
> ...


Is he a taxpayer and a voter?

If so, his opinion matters as much as everyone else who answered in the affirmative.


----------



## JBeukema (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Accountability for this spill will be assigned to the responsible party.


colour me skeptical


----------



## JBeukema (May 4, 2010)

The T said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Once again you choose whiny ad homs over responses to facts.  You wasted twice as much energy whining why you ignored the facts than if you'd simply addressed them.  No wonder you don't understand the inefficiency of BP's energy waste.


----------



## johnrocks (May 4, 2010)

The federal government can't even get rules that are already on the books implemented.  Since 1994 fire booms were supposed to be available that would have cleaned up this mess by now and kept the damage out at sea;away from our coasts.

MSNBC has an article on it, I can't get my damn copy fuction to work to paste it here.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



So!..ya flunked geography!  Who Cares???  Chin UP Sport!!!!  I'll splain it to ya easy-like!

A mile is "Almost" 5,000 feet in something we like to call *distance.*  Distance isn't neccessarily how far you have to go an run when one-time rolls up on ya and your dumb ass is standin on the sidewalk talkin to one o yo ho's an ya slingin crack.

A Mile is 5,280 feet long.  Five miles is 26,400 feet.  All the reports have suggested the surface to the bottom of the ocean in the location of the oil leak is 5,000 feet.  BUT!!!  If you DO know of a proccess that can drill at 26,400 feet of ocean depth..don't keep it a secret.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I've suggested daddy's aging little princess should have sold her BP stock but there must have been a snag in the conversation with the trust managers.  Since this thing took off ...any talk of BP PAYING has been met with a sad face.


----------



## johnrocks (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Five Miles Deep: Pumping Oil from the Bottom of the Gulf

Transocean :: Cajun Express
Max Drill Depth 	35,000 ft / 10,668 m 

Now ocean depth is 8,500 ft

Just thought this was interesting, not arguing with you in the least.


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I like how BP's CEO said "It wasn't our accident but it is our responsibility."  Sounds like Clintonesque dodging.  "We fucked the ocean but we didn't have sex with it."


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



How deep is the ocean floor at the spill? 

The dummy before you was...just sayin...


----------



## Vanquish (May 4, 2010)

I've decided that some republicans are simply anarchists. No governmental controls at all because they never do anything helpful. In fact, only the laws that outlaw the stuff they hate should be implemented...no gay marriage. No marijuana. no abortion.

Other than that...there's no need for government it seems.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

Well...... when ya get taught from being a baby that the earth is 5 or 6 thousand years old and some day soon JHAAEEEEEZZZZUUUUSSSS is gonna swoop down an snatch ya out of your magical underwear and take you to heaven and away from all the bad screamin heathins....

Is it any wonder that ...they will beleive nothing...or anything?


----------



## Newby (May 4, 2010)

I guess there aren't any democrat anarchists or christians...   You guys are pure comedy.


----------



## Vanquish (May 4, 2010)

Oh no...there are. I've got a friend who lives out in Colorado...you should look him up on Facebook "Insurgento Estudiante"....he's a straight up radical anarchist.

I never said conservatives were the ONLY anarchists...just that SOME...the kind who say regulations never help (as stated earlier in this thread) are like anarchists.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

Newby said:


> I guess there aren't any democrat anarchists or christians...   You guys are pure comedy.



Thank you...thank you...We'll be here all week...Don't forget to tip your waitresess and bartenders!...


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Was my comment directed to you? No. So fuck off, moron. I'm no more interested in your opinion than that of the other two droolers. They behave like two year olds with their whining. So I treat them as such.... all the parenting books suggest that one should not pander to a child's tantrums. 

Mind your own fucking business. 

I don't address you either. And you are aware of why. So, at the risk of repeating myself.... Fuck off you moronic little man.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...





If they admit its their accident that opens the door to going over the 75 mil liability cap.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Try 8 billion and rising.  Be kind to CaliGurl...she's in the bathtub while oddly the portfolio is also taking a bath...with a fresh box o blades trying to figure out if life on the streets will be worth it!!!

Sumpin for the pain cupcake.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh314bSB5lA]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Positively 4th Street[/ame]

More taking a bath music...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-10XC-Lj4yc[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Yeah. Of course. Why on earth should I be able to read articles that have already been provided:



> A poor sound system muffled BP spokesperson Ruth Rendon's attempts to announce a phone number that those affected by the disaster could call to make a claim *for $5,000 or more* which, if approved by BP, could be mailed within a week.



But hey, why should I trust NPR?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Very little of what I do is debate.  Debating those that game truth is a waste of time.   As what I am doing now is not debate.  The reason I came on this site was not debate.  I came here originally and as here and now to point out lies that would otherwise go unchallenged.  I do not do this for the benefit of the liars.  They already know they are lying.



Well, you are honest about that. Debating yourself would be a waste of time.


----------



## Gatekeeper (May 4, 2010)

Well,along with all the misery to come from this entire disaster, it gives a  new meaning to *"Gulf Oil"*. and this time it isn't funny.


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the fact they have already had people sign agreements for a $5K settlement?


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



This thread has helped prove you spend more time whining to people whom you say you won't respond to more than time spent discussing the issues.


----------



## JBeukema (May 4, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...






			
				PatekPhilippe said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -85 reputation points from  PatekPhilippe.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...












lame, pete


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Hey  there you slaggy fucking whore..........nice to see you revert to your traditional bitchiness when you have nothing worthwhile to say (which is 90 percent of the time).  

Know what I hope for you princess?  That your stock tanks and you end up penniless and broke, pulling tricks for candy bars and spare change, living up to the image of the pointless slut without a brain that you truly are.

Know what is the most criminal about this fucked up situation?  The people doing the drilling HAD NO PLAN FOR WHAT TO DO WHEN SOMETHING WENT WRONG!  They stated REPEATEDLY that there was no way this could happen, because the drill rigs were so technologically advanced that they didn't see it happening.

Same mindset over the banks by the way with their "too big to fail" bullshit.

The restrictions were lifted on drilling, Halliburton provided the slurry to reinforce the pipes which was NOT tested for that depth, which is why it failed and blew out.

You know........in the military we expect our equipment to work.  We don't expect the planes to fall out of the sky, but sometimes shit happens and the aircraft will malfunction and crash.

The pilots practice emergency procedures for what to do in a bad situation.  They don't expect the airframe to fail, but they know it may, so they figure the worst case scenario.  That way, when it happens, they know what to do.

The oil drilling people DIDN'T think it would happen, which is why they didn't have any procedures for a worst case scenario, resulting in the current disaster that is going on now.

California Whore, fuck off yourself bitch, you have no idea about how things REALLY work because you are too busy insulating yourself from the rest of the word.  Just because you have cash and a portfolio does not make you better than anyone else.  Greed kills peaches, and you are a terminal case.

Glad I don't know you other than on this messageboard, because greedy asshole ***** like yourself who are gold digging bitches concerned only with themselves tend to piss me off.

But.........to tell you the truth slut, I wouldn't piss up your ass if your guts were on fire.  If you continue to exist or not, makes no difference to me.  Matter of fact, if I never heard from you, it would be just ducky with me.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...






So how do you know CaliGirl is a trust fund baby?



BTW, I think you  misunderstand the phrase "to big to fail". It does not mean "So big that failure is not possible", it means "So big, that allowing it to fail would destroy the economy"


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I hope she doesn't ignore ya Rob...

She's "ignored " me 4 or five times this morning!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2010)

Too big to fail is the same kind of mindset that these people had.

I want to know who the idiot was that thought going through without any kind of contingency plan was and why they did it (other than greed).

Also happened with Bush and his failure to have an exit strategy.  WTF is with these GOP assholes?

Going with the mindset that failure isn't an option is dead wrong.  Failure is ALWAYS an option.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 4, 2010)

Awwwww...you trying to get some sympathy rep you whiny ass bitch?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Too big to fail is the same kind of mindset that these people had.
> 
> I want to know who the idiot was that thought going through without any kind of contingency plan was and why they did it (other than greed).
> 
> ...



No, I mean 'too big to fail' means 'too big for us to allow it to fail without sacrificing our economy'

That's the problem - the investment banks and others got so big that their failure would have such drastic consequences the government had no choice but to act. Its a way to unfairly compete - once a company becomes that big, it has implied taxpayer backing in the event of catastrophe. So we need to get rid of that and simply cap the size of financial products companies.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

And how do you know Cali Girl is a trust fund baby?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Too big to fail is the same kind of mindset that these people had.
> 
> I want to know who the idiot was that thought going through without any kind of contingency plan was and why they did it (other than greed).
> 
> ...



What's Obama's exit strategy for the White House?  He's lost apparently lost that too.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Too big to fail is the same kind of mindset that these people had.
> ...



And there lays the definition of Fascism.


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> And how do you know Cali Girl is a trust fund baby?



I don't know for a fact but based off what I have seen it makes perfect sense.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> And how do you know Cali Girl is a trust fund baby?



Ask her what she got for Christmas...


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> And how do you know Cali Girl is a trust fund baby?



He doesn't. He likes to make up shit because he doesn't know anything. Pity that you - who I may not agree with but usually respect - choose to 'thank' posters who call another poster a whore. 

One thing about AGayBikerSailor, he's consistent. Same insults, same drivel, day in, day out. One of these days, he'll find out just what a bitch I am. It will be fun to see that whine.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > And how do you know Cali Girl is a trust fund baby?
> ...



So how big is your trust fund? Or does daddy just cut the checks from his account?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Thanks.  That was the point I was trying to make.  I doubt in this day and age that many people would fall for it, but it was good that the AG (and completely within the scope of their duties) shut it down.  

The civil litigation system exists to right wrongs like this.  I am surprised BP even tried to pull this off.


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You don't get to mention family on the forum. Remember that. And mind your own business about me.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Huge then I take it? Must be nice to have all that hard earned cash given to you for free. No wonder you don't understand what's at stake in the gulf - you've never had to work for anything so you don't understand those who have. I'm going to hazard a guess and say I'd bet 2 to 1 odds you are childless.


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Do you struggle with basic comprehension? Which part of 'mind your own business about me' needs to be spelled out for you?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





Got you down to a tee, don't I? Not married either I bet.

Its plainly obvious by your attitude you are a person with nothing to lose.


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




Posted by Geauxtodanceschool:

"But they weren't offering a paltry $5000."


"King reportedly said the agreements stipulate that residents will give up their right to sue the company in exchange for a payment of up to $5,000."
Http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162-20003978-503544.html


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Really? From post on an internet forum, you have decided this? What a fucking moron. A jealous, judgemental fucking moron. You don't know jack shit about me.... You have decided - and been influenced by others - exactly what I am. What a very stupid guy you are.


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > And how do you know Cali Girl is a trust fund baby?
> ...




So basically you're a fat ass rich bitch living in the UK pretending to be a writer and your obvious lack of talent has lead you to messag
e boards where you can honestly tell people a lot of what you have written has been "published."  

You probably don't tell them your username because it would show your lack of imagination as you got it from the smallest belt size you've ever been able to wear without the assistance of flesh colored bungy cords.  There was Equator, Asia, South America, Texas, then California belt size. Congratulations!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Thought so.


> Occupation
> Freelance Writer


Nailed it


----------



## Vast LWC (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet.  So... all we have to do is re-combine all the complex hydrocarbons in the atmosphere and make it rain oil?
> ...



Sooo, let's see if I have this straight....

You're the one claiming that Oil is magically going to renew itself as fast as we use it...

And I'm the one making sarcastic comments about that line of BS...

And that apparently makes me "fat and stupid".

LOL.  What an amazing retort!


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...




Nailed what?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 4, 2010)

point out where I said oil will "magically renew itself"...but before that go back to school and take english as a second language because your current language, retardia, is making you look like a fool.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Retard alert. Congress not the President create legislation.[
> ...



And in fact, Bush either used, or threatened to use, the Veto just about every proposed Democratic legislation in 2007 and 2008.

*And the Republicans used to crow about how the Democrats at the time were a "do nothing" congress, that couldn't get anything passed.*

The righties seem to think that people have a 2 minute attention span.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 4, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Hey dumb ass...if you have a majority you can override a veto.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> point out where I said oil will "magically renew itself"...but before that go back to school and take english as a second language because your current language, retardia, is making you look like a fool.



Oh, I don't know, how about with this sentence bolded below?



PatekPhilippe said:


> Thank you...I was addressing Samson's statement that "to some extent every energy source is non renewable".  Since we know that matter and energy are the same thing, cannot be created or destroyed and finite there has to be a process to transform it into one form or another.  *Oil is renewable as long as there are processes in place that transform it from the form of matter/energy it was prior to it becoming oil. * If this were not true oil as we know it today wouldn't exist.  Therefore I submit that oil is a renewable resource.  It's just a question of finding a process to create one form of matter/energy from another.



Which was the point of my reply stating that it would be "easy" to recombine the hydrocarbons in the atmosphere and make it rain oil.

Try and keep up.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



No, DUMB ASS, *you need a 2/3 Majority to override a Veto.*

But don't take my word for it...

Veto override - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Samson (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



My point is that even the sun will stop burning.

Yeah, I admit, it is a tad hyperbolic.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 4, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > point out where I said oil will "magically renew itself"...but before that go back to school and take english as a second language because your current language, retardia, is making you look like a fool.
> ...



Well...like i said...comprehension of basic english seems to escape you.  Define "process" as it relates to the production of hydrocarbons smart ass....then apologize.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



The sun consumes 600 million tons of hydrogen per second in a fusion reaction....it will eventually use it all up at which point the earth will be destroyed...if we haven't already done it ourselves.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Oil is made up of a variety of hydrocrabons, in order to create oil out of the end products produced by the chemical process of combustion, one would need to recombine the resultant oxidized molecules to recreate the hydrocarbon molecules.

Thus the "Raining oil" comment.

Now, if you somehow feel that we can use the energy present in the resultant smoke molecules from burning oil, I'd love to see that too.


----------



## Samson (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



The guys in the Dept of Interior wanna know how much their 2011 budget will increase to study contingency plans?


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Posted by Geauxtodanceschool:
> 
> "But they weren't offering a paltry $5000."



Jackass:  those aren't my words.  They are the words of someone who responded to me.  I think we are actually in agreement about this issue.  

$5000 dollars in exchange for forfeiting your right to sue is an insult.



> "King reportedly said the agreements stipulate that residents will give up their right to sue the company in exchange for a payment of up to $5,000."
> Http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_...quote]
> 
> So, tell me where I have deflected?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 4, 2010)

Vast LWC said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



In fact your comments are a testament to your lack of scientific knowledge....they can already make oil and diesel fuel from plants....that is what is called a transformation of one type of matter/energy into another through a chemical or physical process.  Smoke from combusted petroleum products in fact does contain unburned hydrocarbons....whether science can develope a process to turn combusted petroleum product smoke back into another form of matter/energy is an entirely different discussion.


----------



## Vast LWC (May 4, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> In fact your comments are a testament to your lack of scientific knowledge....they can already make oil and diesel fuel from plants....that is what is called a transformation of one type of matter/energy into another through a chemical or physical process.  Smoke from combusted petroleum products in fact does contain unburned hydrocarbons....whether science can develope a process to turn combusted petroleum product smoke back into another form of matter/energy is an entirely different discussion.



And my sarcastic comment was directly addressing the real-world impossibility of applying the theory you described...

And "diesel fuel from plants" is a completely different conversation.  That is a different source.  The plants are not made up of the oil waste.

I believe this is circular argument.  I'm going to stop being part of it now.

Plus sarcasm is wasted if one has to explain it.


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Posted by Geauxtodanceschool:
> ...


----------



## geauxtohell (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> You are correct!   That was Avatar who said but for some reason on my screen it was attributed to you so whatever the reason.....I'm a jackass for that mistake! My apologies.



N/P.  I was just slightly confused.  



> We agree it was a bullshit offer but I'm serious when I said before I wonder if the AG violated any laws by highlighting a legal action by BP.   The AG cannot give legal advice and that is exactly what he did.  From what I've seen BP did not do anything illegal.  It's the government's job to protect Citizens from illegal/untrue scams.  It is not the government's job to protect stupid people from making stupid mistakes.  BP's offer, while immoral, was not illegal from anything I've seen at this point.



I'll leave that to the experts. I'd imagine BP won't press it though.


----------



## CurveLight (May 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct!   That was Avatar who said but for some reason on my screen it was attributed to you so whatever the reason.....I'm a jackass for that mistake! My apologies.
> ...



Thanks for the graciousness on my fuck up.

I'm guessing BP won't press it because their PR budget just increased unexpectedly so I'm thinking they will focus strictly on defensive moves.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Is there another alternate optional secret way to do it?  Does it involve your dog talking to you?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Thanks for the graciousness on my fuck up.



M'eh.  Nothing on here is that serious.  Like I said, I was just confused for a sec.



> I'm guessing BP won't press it because their PR budget just increased unexpectedly so I'm thinking they will focus strictly on defensive moves.



It was a bad PR move to begin with.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Does it involve your dog talking to you?



I believe "ideas of reference" influence more posters on here than people would suspect.....


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Does it involve your dog talking to you?
> ...



I'll have what he's smokin...


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > And how do you know Cali Girl is a trust fund baby?
> ...



BRING IT!​
Tell you what you slaggy fucking whore, you ain't got shit, you ain't shit, and can't do shit.

Why?  Because you're a shitty person.

Your posts reflect your values sweetcakes, and you ain't got anything other than a personal self interest which means fuck everyone over who doesn't agree with you.

It's reflected in the bimbo bitchy way you neg rep people by the way, shit.......you're so fucking stupid that you actually BRAG about it!

Like I said before twat lips, you don't mean shit to me and never will.  Greedy fucks like you I hope drop off the planet or get taken up by aliens for chow.  Either way, your ilk is off planet and the rest of us can get busy with the business of living and cooperating.

You just divide people.  Like I said, I don't care if you come, stay, lay or pray, either way, you're still a fucked up whore for money.  You sell out to whoever you think can benefit you in some strange way.

It's also reflected in the way you have rep whored yourself over these boards.

Try again you greedy gold digging bitch.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Well said Rob....and on to financial news it was reported on PBS just now that the four companies involved in the "spill"  have lost almost 40 billion in stock drop.. BP nearly 28billion..haliburton..almost 5 billion..  and about 9 billion between the other two..   

Now back to you Rob....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Hey Twat Lips, you've posted lots of stuff on here about yourself.  What with your 158 IQ and being a "published" author...........well.........we kinda know a bit of stuff about you from all the inane babble that you have so graciously provided.

And.......asking if daddy cut checks for your trust fund isn't mentioning family according to the rules of this forum.  It's not allowed to INSULT family members.

Might wanna get rid of that narrow ass view that you're packing.  It just focuses your stupidity so that all can see it.

As far as calling you a "whore"?  Well.........considering the way you've rep whored yourself on here, as well as the way you talk about how you make all this cash and are a sell out.....well.......according to the definition, you ARE a whore.  A GOP cash whore to be exact.

Here's the definition, considering that you're a supposed "author" I would expect you to know the meaning of words.  



> whore    (hôr, h&#333;r)
> n.1.  A prostitute.
> 2.  A person considered sexually promiscuous.
> *3.  A person considered as having compromised principles for personal gain.
> ...



Whore | Define Whore at Dictionary.com

Consider the definitions in boldface.  You've sold yourself out repeatedly on this board for rep, as well as have reflected your selling out in your posts.

In short, you're a whore.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Righty right you are Rob.. Thats some *GOOD *reporting!..  Back atcha....


----------



## geauxtohell (May 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Twat Lips, you've posted lots of stuff on here about yourself.  What with your 158 IQ



That's like 4 standard deviations (=15) above the mean.  I know three standard deviations above the mean means you are more "intelligent" than 99.7% of the population or "less-intelligent" if you are on the other end of the bell curve.

At any rate, I think it's funny that anyone (other than MENSA) cares about the upper end of the IQ test.  The medical community only cares about the lower end to try and quantify degrees of mental retardation (at 70 two standard deviations below the mean of 100).  

It's an outdated test that has little applicability and is basically a dinosaur.  I remember listening to a lecture from a well known pathologist who made a crack that his IQ assessed as "normal" when he was a kid.  

The only positive correlation between IQ scores is the propensity of people who mention their IQ scores to prattle on about how smart they are and how dumb everyone else is.

FWIW, I had my IQ tested when I was a kid.  My parent's never told me the score (which leads me to believe it was average), and I never asked.  At this point, I could care less.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 6, 2010)

The smell of oil fumes is now nearly constant. At first, a few days ago, I was just getting whiffs of it every now and then, now its nearly constant.


Thanks alot BP ASSHOLES.

From an MSDS sheet on crude oil


> INHALATION: May cause respiratory and nasal irritation. Central nervous system effects may include headache,dizziness, loss of balance and coordination, unconsciousness, *coma, respiratory failure, and death.*


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...u4W0Ag&usg=AFQjCNEix0W6cqSl0dJjeq3jBwlsEpw0yw



Anyone know what the effects of inhaling this stuff over several weeks is on a developing fetus?


EDIT: Title should read "jeopardizes" not "jeopardized"


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

Move to the midwest.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> Move to the midwest.



 Brilliant solution. 

Now how the fuck is the midwest going to ship all its grain through the mississippi with no one to pilot the ship out?


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

I'm sure these guys won't mind crewing the barges...it is a recession, after all. Many of them are likely looking for work.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vLPQUAZIdk]YouTube - Deadliest Catch (Original and Genuine Trailer)[/ame]


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> I'm sure these guys won't mind crewing the barges...it is a recession, after all. Many of them are likely looking for work.



LOL!!!!! They'll sink. You have to be specially trained to pilot a ship in the Missisppi from Baton Rouge to the Gulf. If you don't know what you are doing, bye bye! Every major ship that goes through that length of river is piloted by a Mississippi River Pilot.


----------



## Vel (May 7, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> The smell of oil fumes is now nearly constant. At first, a few days ago, I was just getting whiffs of it every now and then, now its nearly constant.
> 
> 
> Thanks alot BP ASSHOLES.
> ...



"So why don't you get a bunch of people together and march in the streets?" Isn't that your answer to problems?


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

Does a port require 1.3 million people to function?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > The smell of oil fumes is now nearly constant. At first, a few days ago, I was just getting whiffs of it every now and then, now its nearly constant.
> ...





That's my answer to fighting civil rights oppression by the man - it worked in the 60's, it should work now.

As for dealing with oil fumes, its best to stay indoors, for the reasons listed in the above MSDS.


But don't worry, this is all a joke. Not like a city full of people breathing toxic fumes is anything anyone should worry about. Its definitely not as serious as the oppression of the white man by the black man.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> Does a port require 1.3 million people to function?



So lemme make sure I get this straight.


BP leaks hundreds of thousands of barrels into the Gulf

the fumes enshroud the city

and your solution is for everyone to move to the midwest - except the river pilots - just so BP can avoid having to worry about the mess they created?

Do you even realize how much the people of the midwest are going to bitch and complain about all the blacks?

You love corporations so much you value them above humans.





And no, our ports do not require 1.3 million people to run them. But they require far more than river pilots. For one thing, you need someone to unload all the tankers onto barges when you get to the river. You'll need someone to bring you those empty barges, which means you need a tow boat and its crew. I could go on.


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

You want the US Government and BP to give you money because an oil platform your state profits from is leaking oil?

Go to hell.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> You want the US Government and BP to give you money because an oil platform your state profits from is leaking oil?



Yes. Provided the U.S. Government only pays what BP is not able to.

And not me personally. I don't have a respiratory disorder. Or any other condition that would make breathing oil fumes particularly dangerous. People with health problems that are complicated by exposure to oil fumes will need to stay indoors - and for many that means lost income.

But if my wife becomes pregnant, we will need to move away to avoid the fetus being expose to the fumes, and in that case, yes, BP will pay us.


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

Are all New Orleans residents this parasitic?

_"We don't care about any deficits, we want federal money, and we want it NOW!"_


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> Are all New Orleans residents this parasitic?
> 
> _"We don't care about any deficits, we want federal money, and we want it NOW!"_



Are all midwesterners this selfish? You think we should have to breathe oil fumes so you can drive your car? Our children should breathe poison so that you may enjoy the convenience and comfort of petroleum products? And you call US the parasites? FUCK YOU BITCH.


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

The people of Detroit don't complain about the fumes put out by GM factories, and in fact are fighting to keep such factories open. 

Many unemployed Detroit workers would likely kill to have a share of New Orleans' oil wealth.

---

And yet, all you do is complain? Were you complaining when oil-taxes paid for your public education? Your roads? Your unemployment insurance?


----------



## Vel (May 7, 2010)

> INHALATION: May cause respiratory and nasal irritation. Central nervous system effects may include headache,dizziness, loss of balance and coordination, unconsciousness, *coma, respiratory failure, and death.*




Wow.. these are the same symptoms I get to prolonged exposure to liberals.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> The people of Detroit don't complain about the fumes put out by GM factories




This is worse than that idiot. Open up a quart of oil and stick your nose an inch from the top and inhale.



> Many unemployed Detroit workers would likely kill to have a share of New Orleans' oil wealth.


They didn't have to kill. Tons of Michaganders came down for work over the past few years. 





> Were you complaining when oil-taxes paid for your public education?


Forgive me for complaining about inhaling toxic fumes - I forgot that I and all the people living around me exist only to serve you and your corporate masters.


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

You can always scuttle the oil platforms, if they cause you so much pain.

I'll let _you_ give the pink slips to the platform workers, and close down the oil-funded schools.



SpidermanTuba said:


> They didn't have to kill. Tons of Michaganders came down for work over the past few years.



But the air is clean in Detroit..no nasty factories to smog up the air!



SpidermanTuba said:


> Forgive me for complaining about inhaling toxic fumes - I forgot that I and all the people living around me exist only to serve you and your corporate masters.


Then close down the platforms...New Orleans doesn't need the tax money or jobs.

Instead, we can make Saudi Arabia even richer!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> > INHALATION: May cause respiratory and nasal irritation. Central nervous system effects may include headache,dizziness, loss of balance and coordination, unconsciousness, *coma, respiratory failure, and death.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilarious. Ha ha ha.

You're just another one of those soulless neocons that quite literally makes jokes out of the suffering of innocents. Why do you do this? You value nothing but your own consumption and quest for money - as long as its no skin off your back, the rest of the world can be damned. Just a guess.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> You can always scuttle the oil platforms, if they cause you so much pain.


How will that get the fumes off the city?


> I'll let _you_ give the pink slips to the platform workers, and close down the oil-funded schools.



Dude do you even know what you're talking about? No, of course not, why use facts? Only a miniscule amount of our state's revenue comes from any special taxes on oil. Oil companies are given tax BREAKS to come here asshole. 

The federal government was fucking Louisiana on its offshore royalties for years - giving a bigger cut to west coast states for their oil than to us for ours - until 2006. Now that we have our fair share, that extra revenue goes to fixing what the petro industry has fucked up. A football field an HOUR erodes away into the Gulf of Mexico, so that nearly ONE FIFTH of the entire nations oil supply and nearly ONE FOURTH of its natural gas supply can be processed and/or transported through our coastal wetlands in order to supply fat, stupid, greedy Yankees like yourself with gas to run your gas guzzling SUV's so you won't have to walk your lazy ass to work in the fucking snow.

Guess what Yankee? If all the oil and gas were to disappear today - I live in the deep south where it freezes like 4 times a year and hardly ever snows  - you live in the freezing cold north - that means YOU will die first asshole, not me.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

Oil spill containment box begins mile-long journey to Gulf floor | NOLA.com



> ON THE GULF OF MEXICO -- Workers eased a giant concrete-and-steel box into the Gulf of Mexico late Thursday, starting the long process of lowering the contraption over the blown-out oil well at the bottom of the sea in an untested bid to capture most of the gushing crude and avert a wider environmental disaster.
> 
> The 100-ton containment vessel is designed to collect as much as 85 percent of the oil spewing into the Gulf and funnel it up to a tanker. It could take several hours to lower it into place, after which a steel pipe will be installed between the top of the box and the tanker.
> 
> The whole structure could be operating by *Sunday.*



Hey no problem, take your time guys, we'll just inhale some oil fumes and watch our fisheries get decimated in the meantime.



> "We haven't done this before," said BP spokesman David Nicholas. "It's very complex and we can't guarantee it."



Really? You can't guarantee it? NAAAAAAAHHH!!!! No way, really? Like if you had said "We can guarantee it" - we'd actually believe you limey fucks?





> The box -- which looks a lot like a peaked, 40-foot-high outhouse, especially on the inside, with its rough timber framing -- must be accurately positioned over the well, or it could damage the leaking pipe and make the problem worse.
> 
> BP spokesman Doug Suttles said* he is not concerned about that happening.*



Great. We're fucking doomed.


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> eagleseven said:
> 
> 
> > You can always scuttle the oil platforms, if they cause you so much pain.
> ...


You'll never have to deal with them again.



SpidermanTuba said:


> Dude do you even know what you're talking about? No, of course not, why use facts? Only a miniscule amount of our state's revenue comes from any special taxes on oil. Oil companies are given tax BREAKS to come here asshole.


Oh, so you WANT the oil companies there? Can't have it both ways. 



SpidermanTuba said:


> The federal government was fucking Louisiana on its offshore royalties for years - giving a bigger cut to west coast states for their oil than to us for ours - until 2006. Now that we have our fair share, that extra revenue goes to fixing what the petro industry has fucked up. A football field an HOUR erodes away into the Gulf of Mexico, so that nearly ONE FIFTH of the entire nations oil supply and nearly ONE FOURTH of its natural gas supply can be processed and/or transported through our coastal wetlands in order to supply fat, stupid, greedy Yankees like yourself with gas to run your gas guzzling SUV's so you won't have to walk your lazy ass to work in the fucking snow.


_"The Federal Government isn't giving us enough money! Waaaaaaaaaah!"_



SpidermanTuba said:


> Guess what Yankee? If all the oil and gas were to disappear today - I live in the deep south where it freezes like 4 times a year and hardly ever snows  - you live in the freezing cold north - that means YOU will die first asshole, not me.


How long can you live without food? Without oil, there is no way to transport enough food to support a large swamp-city like New Orleans.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > eagleseven said:
> ...





Two things I have learned about eagleseven today:

1) He thinks life is a joke. He takes nothing seriously except his own need to consume.

2) He believes that the rest of the world should destroy their lands, poison their drinking water, and cripple their laborers so that he can get what he wants - and as long as he gets what he wants, he is not concerned with the blood and sweat and tears that brought it to him.


And I bid you adieu. I have no need to converse with childish boy-men like yourself. You are now on my ignore list.


----------



## eagleseven (May 7, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> 1) He thinks life is a joke. He takes nothing seriously except his own need to consume.


I think Mr. Spiderman is a joke.



SpidermanTuba said:


> 2) He believes that the rest of the world should destroy their lands, poison their drinking water, and cripple their laborers so that he can get what he wants - and as long as he gets what he wants, he is not concerned with the blood and sweat and tears that brought it to him.


Everyone cannot eat cake, no matter how loudly they whine.



SpidermanTuba said:


> You are now on my ignore list.


Your loss.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

eaglessuck - you're on my ignore list. All I can see is that you posted, not what's in the post. 

You must be stupid.


----------



## Douger (May 7, 2010)

Not just " we".
Every fucking thing
World needs 'bailout plan' for species loss: IUCN


----------



## DiveCon (May 7, 2010)

eagleseven said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > 1) He thinks life is a joke. He takes nothing seriously except his own need to consume.
> ...


he is


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

Douger said:


> Not just " we".
> Every fucking thing



Wow, someone who actually gets it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 7, 2010)

This wasn't an accident. With a string of safety violations like this, some of which are criminal, something like what is happening in the Gulf was bound to happen. Thugs like BP should not be permitted to operate here.

http://mrzine.monthlyreview.org/2010/slocum060510.html


> BP paid the two largest fines in OSHA history -- $87.43 million and $21.36 million -- for willful negligence that led to the deaths of 15 workers and injured 170 others in a March 2005 refinery explosion in Texas. In September 2005, OSHA cited BP for 296 "Egregious Willful Violations" and other violations associated with the explosion, fining BP $21.36 million and entering into a settlement agreement under which BP agreed to corrective actions to eliminate hazards similar to those that caused the explosion. In October 2009, OSHA determined that BP was in non-compliance with the settlement agreement, finding 270 "notifications of failure to abate" and 439 new willful violations, resulting in the $87.43 million fine.
> 
> The U.S. Chemical Safety & Hazard Investigation Board concluded in 2007 that "The Texas City disaster was caused by organizational and safety deficiencies at all levels of the BP Corporation. Warning signs of a possible disaster were present for several years, but company officials did not intervene effectively to prevent it." This followed an August 2004 OSHA fine against BP for $63,000 for violations at the same facility. In December 2009, a Texas jury returned a $100 million award against BP on behalf of workers injured in 2007 at the Texas city refinery while making repairs after the 2005 blast.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 9, 2010)

Its seems whenever someone starts a thread about how horrible it is that the Gulf Coast is getting drenched in oil, some moronic right wingers will inevitably pipe up and say something to the effect of "well don't you need to drive a car?" or "you know, the economy needs oil!", or "you should go live in a tepee and ride a bike"



I think those folks are missing something. I'll try and illuminate you.

I need oil for my car.
I need oil to fuel the trucks which bring me goods
I need oil to make the plastics that make my life more comfortable and productive
*I DO NOT NEED OIL WASHING UP ON MY SHORES*




I realize this is something that's very difficult for many of you righties to comprehend - the idea that something could be _good_ for some things, and _bad_ for other things - is no doubt blowing your puny minds to bits. If after pondering it for a few days, you still don't get it, I'd recommend you drink a quart of motor oil.


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

Just goes to show, you CAN have too many threads on an oil spill.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Just goes to show, you CAN have too many threads on an oil spill.



So many threads - yet so many righties that think oil washing up on the shore is required for survival.


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show, you CAN have too many threads on an oil spill.
> ...



You have slightly unusual comprehension skills, Spidey, I have seen none of these comments. I think you just twist other people's words to suit your own stupidity.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Its funny how you bitch about there being too many oil spill threads yet you've got multiple posts in ALL OF THEM.


----------



## asaratis (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show, you CAN have too many threads on an oil spill.
> ...


Strawman.  Nobody has claimed that.



SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


Some of them make sense.  Yours does not.  I commented here just to make that point.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 9, 2010)

Duly noted.


----------



## kyzr (May 9, 2010)

Another whiny leftist thread.  The root cause of the explosion that caused the spill and killed 11 guys needs to be determined.  I don't see the point of this thread.  

You agree that we need oil.  NO ONE AGREES THAT OIL NEEDS TO SPILL.  Lefty's might be ready to slash their wrists in protest of the massive oil spill.  Righty's say this is UNACCEPTABLE and we want oil rigs to be made safer.  There is no reason for a rig to become a torch like that, then we also need better blow-out valves to prevent leaks.

So don't blame conservatives.  Obama and the democrats were driving the bus when the spill occurred.  It occurred on their watch.  Its that simple.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 9, 2010)

kyzr said:


> Another whiny leftist thread.  The root cause of the explosion that caused the spill and killed 11 guys needs to be determined.  I don't see the point of this thread.
> 
> You agree that we need oil.  NO ONE AGREES THAT OIL NEEDS TO SPILL.  Lefty's might be ready to slash their wrists in protest of the massive oil spill.  Righty's say this is UNACCEPTABLE and we want oil rigs to be made safer.  There is no reason for a rig to become a torch like that, then we also need better blow-out valves to prevent leaks.
> 
> So don't blame conservatives.  Obama and the democrats were driving the bus when the spill occurred.  It occurred on their watch.  Its that simple.



When did I blame conservatives?


----------



## Defiant1 (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Its seems whenever someone starts a thread about how horrible it is that the Gulf Coast is getting drenched in oil, some moronic right wingers will inevitably pipe up and say something to the effect of "well don't you need to drive a car?" or "you know, the economy needs oil!", or "you should go live in a tepee and ride a bike"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 9, 2010)

Defiant1 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Its seems whenever someone starts a thread about how horrible it is that the Gulf Coast is getting drenched in oil, some moronic right wingers will inevitably pipe up and say something to the effect of "well don't you need to drive a car?" or "you know, the economy needs oil!", or "you should go live in a tepee and ride a bike"
> ...



 Stupidity at its finest!


----------



## Defiant1 (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


 
You need to get out more.


----------



## California Girl (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Post the recipe that demonstrates that you can make an omelet without breaking eggs.


----------



## The T (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (May 9, 2010)

Defiant1 said:


> [
> You can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs.


Eggless Omelette Recipe - How To Make Eggless Omelet
The Elegant Eggless Omelet! - 303634 - Recipezaar
The Flamingo Tree: An eggless omelet??
Scottish Vegan: Eggless Omelette


----------



## JBeukema (May 9, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...


done

I didn't even need the eggs at al


----------



## Hamlet (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Its seems whenever someone starts a thread about how horrible it is that the Gulf Coast is getting drenched in oil, some moronic right wingers will inevitably pipe up and say something to the effect of "well don't you need to drive a car?" or "you know, the economy needs oil!", or "you should go live in a tepee and ride a bike"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Accidents happen.  And when an accident involves a  concentration of petro or any other energy fuel then it has consequences.  Get used to it.


----------



## Yurt (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Just goes to show, you CAN have too many threads on an oil spill.
> ...



nobody said that...you're delusional


----------



## The T (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Its seems whenever someone starts a thread about how horrible it is that the Gulf Coast is getting drenched in oil, some moronic right wingers will inevitably pipe up and say something to the effect of "well don't you need to drive a car?" or "you know, the economy needs oil!", or "you should go live in a tepee and ride a bike"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good. Cease your activity then. Get off the Computer. Disconnect your electricty. Buy a farm Raise (scape)Goats and other livestock. Connect your solar panels. Raise that wind Turbine.

It's the nature of the beast. Leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 9, 2010)

You may want to differentiate between major oil companies and independents, onshore vs offshore. 

Most independents are sole proprietorships or family owned companies, often spanning generations.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 9, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Its seems whenever someone starts a thread about how horrible it is that the Gulf Coast is getting drenched in oil, some moronic right wingers will inevitably pipe up and say something to the effect of "well don't you need to drive a car?" or "you know, the economy needs oil!", or "you should go live in a tepee and ride a bike"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False dichotomy thread. the boy vegetable wonder, spuddytuber, fails again.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 9, 2010)

Talk about a straw man. You need to relax. The rage is frying your brain.


----------



## pans trogladyta (May 9, 2010)

Defiant1 said:


> You can't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs.



If I'm making the omelet, at least I get to say which eggs get broken.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Nevermind, I should have said 'stupidity at its 2nd finest'


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

jbeukema said:


> defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



rotflmao!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Hamlet said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Its seems whenever someone starts a thread about how horrible it is that the Gulf Coast is getting drenched in oil, some moronic right wingers will inevitably pipe up and say something to the effect of "well don't you need to drive a car?" or "you know, the economy needs oil!", or "you should go live in a tepee and ride a bike"
> ...



 Congratulations on being a willing slave to the corporation! You'd thank them for pissing on your head and fucking your wife as long it was an 'accident'. Though I'm betting you don't have a wife.

I doubt you'd have the same apathetic soulless attitude if it was your livelihood on the line.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

The T said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Its seems whenever someone starts a thread about how horrible it is that the Gulf Coast is getting drenched in oil, some moronic right wingers will inevitably pipe up and say something to the effect of "well don't you need to drive a car?" or "you know, the economy needs oil!", or "you should go live in a tepee and ride a bike"
> ...


*Wow, are you seriously this retarded? Did you read anything I said you ignorant fuckface? Here, try again before the nurses call lights out:*



I need oil for my car.
I need oil to fuel the trucks which bring me goods
I need oil to make the plastics that make my life more comfortable and productive
*I DO NOT NEED OIL WASHING UP ON MY SHORES*


----------



## JBeukema (May 10, 2010)

Yes, giant fucking lettering... just the thing to convince people to consider your argument more carefully...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Yes, giant fucking lettering... just the thing to convince people to consider your argument more carefully...



Sorry, but given his response:



> Good. Cease your activity then. Get off the Computer. Disconnect your electricty. Buy a farm Raise (scape)Goats and other livestock. Connect your solar panels. Raise that wind Turbine.



I deduced he was not able to read what I had written.


Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## JBeukema (May 10, 2010)

I deduced that you're both idiots, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> I deduced that you're both idiots, but that's just my personal opinion.



Then frig off


----------



## California Girl (May 10, 2010)

I need oil for my car.
I need oil to fuel the trucks which bring me goods
I need oil to make the plastics that make my life more comfortable and productive

Then you run the risk of oil washing up on your shore. 

Because, there are risks attached to offshore drilling. You don't like it, fine. CUT DOWN ON YOUR OIL CONSUMPTION AND PAY MORE FOR YOUR FUCKING GAS.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

california girl said:


> i need oil for my car.
> I need oil to fuel the trucks which bring me goods
> i need oil to make the plastics that make my life more comfortable and productive
> 
> then you run the risk of oil washing up on your shore.




It only becomes a huge problem when the company responsible for the leak is unprepared to deal with it, you ignorant dumb limey lovin' bitch.

How would you feel if you were renting an apartment and the toilet started spewing sewerage out - for three months? Because that's the risk you run for having a toilet you know, if you don't like it, you can go shit in the woods.


----------



## Si modo (May 10, 2010)

Strawmen - a true sign of intellectual laziness.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 10, 2010)

To all utopian dumbasses:

A world without risk is a dead world.  

You cannot exist without risk.  
You cannot live without greater risk.  
You cannot have industry without greater risk.  
You cannot have luxuries without risk

To demand a world without risk is insane.

You need to pull your heads out of the clouds of untainted idealism and get to the real world where you have to balance risk, deal with consequences and take the bad with the good and work to make sure that the good receives the majority of the balance.  

Otherwise get the fuck out of the way of the rest of us living in the real workd and stop causing problems with your insanity.  We're not joining you.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.


BTW, everyone who uses petro products, the state of Louisiana would like to say, 

YOUR WELCOME


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 10, 2010)

You know, karma is a b****. So I have to wonder what the heck is attracting these disasters to New Orleans.


----------



## random3434 (May 10, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> You know, karma is a b****. So I have to wonder what the heck is attracting these disasters to New Orleans.



What do you mean by that?


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> You know, karma is a b****. So I have to wonder what the heck is attracting these disasters to New Orleans.



you believe in karma?



what a crack pot


----------



## geauxtohell (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> 
> 
> BTW, everyone who uses petro products, the state of Louisiana would like to say,
> ...



Fuck man, that sucks.

I am bummed for the city right now.


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

I was hoping the smell I smelt all day was something else :-\


----------



## Defiant1 (May 10, 2010)

It's gotta be better than that puke and stale beer smell.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 10, 2010)

I wonder if they will require 5 more years of Government assistance?


----------



## kyzr (May 10, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I wonder if they will require 5 more years of Government assistance?



You know it.  First they build inadequate levees, then they build in the lowest areas, aka "flood plain", then they don't evacuate when ordered to, then they blame Bush instead of the losers who setup the disaster.

Now they imagine they smell the Gulf oil.  NEWS FLASH:  The Gulf always smelled like that, I wouldn't swim in it if you paid me.  Sounds like they're setting up the next government handout.


----------



## Defiant1 (May 10, 2010)

kyzr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they will require 5 more years of Government assistance?
> ...



Just when their sympathy and victimhood was running out, BP saved their ass.

They should be building monuments to the oil gods.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 10, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> I wonder if they will require 5 more years of Government assistance?



They were planning to stop?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 10, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they will require 5 more years of Government assistance?
> ...



Probably not.


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

kyzr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they will require 5 more years of Government assistance?
> ...



your first paragraph - the levees were created by the army corp of engineers under the direction of reagan, once again he was a failure

second paragraph - you think the gulf always smelled like oil?? have you ever been to pensacola or orange beach? you are really fucking dumb


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

Defiant1 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



if you northern jackasses didn't fuck the Mississippi river up and then decide not to pay for coastal reconstruction and proper levees we wouldn't have so many issues


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2010)

blu said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Back when they were created, they were adequate. Problem is New Orleans is SINKING, and sinking FAST. So if you live there, and you still don't know this, you're one dumb mother fucker.

Fuck New Orleans. It's a lost cause anyway.



> We should be thinking about a gradual pullout of New Orleans, and starting to rebuild peoples homes, businesses and industry in places that can last more than 80 years, says Tim Kusky, a professor of earth sciences at St. Louis University.
> 
> Kusky talks about a withdrawal of the city and explains that coastal erosion was thrown into fast forward by Katrina. He says by 2095, the coastline will pass the city and New Orleans will be what he calls a fish bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 10, 2010)

blu said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



200 yards in front of my house is a river that ends up in the Mississippi. 40 years ago there was nothing alive in that river. Today you can fish and safely eat the fish you catch.

We are not hurting the Mississippi at all, if anything we are helping to clean it up.


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



this is only happening thanks to you jackasses building dams up the river and sending all your shit down to the mouth. do you really not care that the united states is losing footfall fields of area a day due to costal erosion? first it will be new orleans, then baton rogue, then jackson, up and up until arkansas is the lowest part of the south.

and the levees were not adequate, they (badly) built levees that were only category 3 rated when we asked for 5. even the current levees would have stopped katrina though if the army corp wasn't fucking retard and built them properly. katrina was a non-issue for new orleans until the levee broke


----------



## JenyEliza (May 10, 2010)

kyzr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they will require 5 more years of Government assistance?
> ...



They're setting us up for more $2k Debit cards to use at liquor stores, Coach Leather, Burberry and Lenox Square Mall (in ATLANTA GA for goodness sake---those cards were used by NO refugees here in Atlanta to buy luxury goods).  

Yep.....at the moment it is Mississippi/Alabama and Florida that appear to be more at risk than New Orleans which is already a chemical cesspool.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 10, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



There is an 8,500 sq. mile dead zone in the Gulf O' Mehico due primarily to agricultural runoff from the north.


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

people should check the dead zones on google earth. fuck you northerners


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 10, 2010)

blu said:


> people should check the dead zones on google earth. fuck you northerners



Why not deal with the problem instead of simply blaming people and doing nothing?


----------



## Defiant1 (May 10, 2010)

blu said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



I'm in SW Florida.


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > people should check the dead zones on google earth. fuck you northerners
> ...



remove your dams


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2010)

blu said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



That's got nothing to do with it... New Orleans is SINKING... GET IT... SINKING! Sooner or later mother nature is going to reclaim it, and there's NOTHING that can be done to save it.

And I can see the Wisconsin River from my back patio which flows directly into the Mississippi, and I'd damn near DRINK that water. I remember thirty years ago that river had DIRTY FOAM along the banks and the water was BROWN. Today that river is a beautiful, clean, blue color, and it's full of fish. So you going on about "you northerners" and blaming us for your SINKING SHIT HOLE of a city is pure BULL SHIT brother.

So here's a tip... MOVE, and quit your whining like a little pink butt sissie.


----------



## blu (May 10, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



remove the dams, fix the diversions, and then we can talk


----------



## Political Junky (May 10, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> You know, karma is a b****. So I have to wonder what the heck is attracting these disasters to New Orleans.


So, you're buying that line of crap from the right wingnut tv preachers?


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2010)

blu said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Remove the dams from where, and why?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Political Junky (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


>


Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Political Junky (May 10, 2010)

Cons tried to let the city of New Orleans die after Katrina. After all it is majority black and Democratic. The attempt to dismiss the city blew up in Bush Jr's. face.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> 
> 
> BTW, everyone who uses petro products, the state of Louisiana would like to say,
> ...


Maybe you shoulda taken God's FIRST hint in 2005 and MOVED, shitwit.  Maybe you can listen this time?  Hell even the Indians knew that the French were stupid to build there.

BTW, what're you doing we should thank you for?  Out there with your plastic bucket and shovel picking it up for us to use at the refinery?  Jeebus cripes... nail yourself to a cross while your at it.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 10, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


According to the writings of early explorers that deadzone's always been there.  It's only varied in size.  ALL major river mouths are crappy areas because of the mixing of what's come down the whole system and then mixes with the salt water is a mix lots of things just don't get along with.

BTW, could it be that the libs running N'awlins should be held responsible for fucking with the levee projects down there?  After all, wasn't it on their say so that sub standard construction was used and their interference with the Army Corps of engineers that made the project as bad as it was?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 10, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Cons tried to let the city of New Orleans die after Katrina. After all it is majority black and Democratic. The attempt to dismiss the city blew up in Bush Jr's. face.



I am sure that was what Mayor Nagin and the Democrat governor were thinking.

Why do people have to lie to themselves?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> ...



New Orleans was built more by the Spanish than by the French. But don't let a little thing like history get in the way of your hate rant.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 10, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


You must live north of Mosinee and Wausau.    I'd swim in that river down by Wyalusing, but I'd not drink it, that's for sure.  Then again, I wouldn't trust any water in the Mississippi river south of Saint Cloud.  I live in the Twin Cities, it gets even worse south of the Minnesota River.  But I wouldn't get in the water on a bet in St. Louis.  It's always been shit from there south.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 10, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > You know, karma is a b****. So I have to wonder what the heck is attracting these disasters to New Orleans.
> ...



No what I am saying is Tuba is acting like the city is nothing but victims of everything and everyone and if that's the case there is something wrong with them because karma does exist.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


I'm not the one bitching here playing martyr and thinking the world owes you gratitude for being too dumb to leave.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...





I'm not talking about me personally. That's obvious to all but the brain dead.

But if everyone left south Louisiana, I'd have no idea how 18% of the nations petro and 24% of its natural gas would get to you, or how all of the shipping that goes through the largest shipping port by tonnage in the nation would be moved.

1/4th of the nation's energy supply gets processed through south louisiana.

Or do you prefer your oil - unrefined?


----------



## Big Fitz (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


I believe Baton Rouge would grow nicely.  Or someplace in Mississippi.

You're not indispensable, you know.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...




Baton Rouge is also getting fumes from the oil spill. So by your logic, they have to move, too.

If you eliminated all the support facilities south of baton rouge that would be pretty much all of them. You've also got to get the shit off the tankers and onto barges before baton rouge.

New Orleans itself  is indispensable based on its historical and cultural significance alone. You may be too big of an asshole to care but most people who vote do, so too bad.


And BTW - Baton Rouge did grow - but not nicely. If you pass through there any time soon, good luck sitting in traffic, and I hope you like fast food and shitty chain restaurants.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Nicely done! 

But we already know how stupid you are.


----------



## 007 (May 10, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Sorry, I meant I'd darn near drink the water in the Wisconsin River, not the Mississip. I was born in Dubuque, Iowa though, right on the Mississippi. I've spent considerable time on that river, fishing and just plain for fun. The nearest spot on it from me is Prairie Du Chein, and it looked pretty clean there last time I went to the river boat gambling.


----------



## catnotapuss (May 11, 2010)

Golf Balls and Spare Tire's to plug a hole? I would have never made that suggestion in a milllion years. Idiots... It's a simple fix really. Take a Bunker Busting Smart Bomb. Disarm the bomb and add on a plug with barbed edges. Give it the exact grid coordinates of the hole. Fire that missile and get on the clean up already before we do anymore damage. For those who don't realize it, the oil we take out of the ground is there for a reason. Hello!!! Just as we use it for lubrication so does our planet Earth. The Earths Platonic Plates need grease to move and slide upon. In the beginning the earth had very little and the plantet was violent with Volcanoes. As many years went by and the pressure created oil in which in turn gave the planet a smooth cushion to ride upon. Now that were taking away all that lubercant we will see more Volcanoes and violent Earth behaviors. Enjoy the time while you can!


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

kyzr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they will require 5 more years of Government assistance?
> ...



The Federal Government built and maintained the levees and the MRGO knucklehead.  

Far be it from you guys to let the facts bother you though.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



What I appreciate the most about you is that you regularly bring your trials and troubles onto the message board and shove them other people's noses in the need for sympathy.

Yet, you consistently lack any sort of empathy for anyone else.  

You're a special person Jeny, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## jillian (May 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> You're a special person Jeny, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.



yep... short bus special.


----------



## Ravi (May 11, 2010)

I feel for you, ST. And I'm rather shocked at the hatred and vitriol being spewed by the nuts on this board toward your city.


----------



## Stephanie (May 11, 2010)

wow, how cool is that. ST owns a city.

I'm gonna have to check to see if I own the city where I live.


----------



## momonkey (May 11, 2010)

blu said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




Reagan's fault people are stupid enough to live below sea level?


----------



## Nonelitist (May 11, 2010)

We all know.... quit your whining.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

catnotapuss said:


> Golf Balls and Spare Tire's to plug a hole? I would have never made that suggestion in a milllion years. Idiots... It's a simple fix really. Take a Bunker Busting Smart Bomb. Disarm the bomb and add on a plug with barbed edges. Give it the exact grid coordinates of the hole. Fire that missile and get on the clean up already before we do anymore damage. For those who don't realize it, the oil we take out of the ground is there for a reason. Hello!!! Just as we use it for lubrication so does our planet Earth. The Earths Platonic Plates need grease to move and slide upon. In the beginning the earth had very little and the plantet was violent with Volcanoes. As many years went by and the pressure created oil in which in turn gave the planet a smooth cushion to ride upon. Now that were taking away all that lubercant we will see more Volcanoes and violent Earth behaviors. Enjoy the time while you can!



Smart bombs explosives come with their own oxygen source?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I feel for you, ST. And I'm rather shocked at the hatred and vitriol being spewed by the nuts on this board toward your city.



Its because they hate blacks and poor. I'm not black or poor, but I live in a black neighborhood, so they hate me by association.

After the reports of large numbers of  murders at the superdome during Katrina, they decided we were all animals and apparently its OK to drench animals in crude oil. Nevermind the fact there were no murders at the dome.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> wow, how cool is that. ST owns a city.
> 
> I'm gonna have to check to see if I own the city where I live.



The whorehouse you live in isn't in the city limits.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

momonkey said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...





Is that what caused the flooding? Being below sea level? Is Nashville below sea level? I'm just trying to be as simplistic as you.


----------



## Samson (May 11, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> We all know.... quit your whining.


----------



## Stephanie (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > wow, how cool is that. ST owns a city.
> ...



awwww, how cute.


----------



## Samson (May 11, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I feel for you, ST. And I'm rather shocked at the hatred and vitriol being spewed by the nuts on this board toward your city.



You're shocked?

Maybe this will enlighten you:

I didn't dislike New Orleans half as much as I do now until some trollish-moron began his 20th thread whinging about yet another problem about New Orleans.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Samson said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I feel for you, ST. And I'm rather shocked at the hatred and vitriol being spewed by the nuts on this board toward your city.
> ...




If you don't care about the city being enveloped in oil fumes, what the fuck are you doing posting in this thread? Seriously, did you just come here to be an ass? The threads on this board I don't care about, do you see me posting multiple times in them declaring how little I care? 

Isn't your time worth more?


----------



## Nonelitist (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



blah blah blah blah

I have never been to New Orleans.  But since I don't drink to stupifying excess or want to hang around slutty loose women and I really don't like Cajun food, there really isn't much reason for me to visit New Orleans.  Besides a fun and likable football team... what else does the city offer?

Do I care that my neighbors are suffering down there?  Of course.  But I am tired of hearing the whining.  My hometown in Kansas was wiped off the map a couple years back.  We are rebuilding and I have heard very few whine about it... they just do what it takes to move along with their life the best they can.


----------



## Stephanie (May 11, 2010)

man I never knew incessant whining could come through my computer and grate on my nerves so much.


----------



## Nonelitist (May 11, 2010)

Spidey.... how about I save you some time and let me summarize your thoughts?

-  New Orleans is yet again a sucky place to be... we get it.
-  Everyone, besides yourself, is a racist.
-  You hypocritically criticize others for using petroleum products
-  New Orleans has the best food in the world.
-  Cops are all pigs


There.  Please add anything I missed... because other than those thoughts, you don't have much else to offer here.

Go take a refreshing swim in your local pristine waters.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> I have never been to New Orleans.  But since I don't drink to stupifying excess or want to hang around slutty loose women and I really don't like Cajun food, there really isn't much reason for me to visit New Orleans.  Besides a fun and likable football team... what else does the city offer?



 Good decision, since there isn't much Cajun food served in New Orleans.


----------



## Nonelitist (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> > I have never been to New Orleans.  But since I don't drink to stupifying excess or want to hang around slutty loose women and I really don't like Cajun food, there really isn't much reason for me to visit New Orleans.  Besides a fun and likable football team... what else does the city offer?
> ...



Alrighty then... whatever you call that food you serve down there.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Lol!


Creole. The differences can be subtle, I'm just fucking with you mostly. Cajun is more countrified french and creole more citified french.


I don't really see how you couldn't like french cooking though.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 11, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> Spidey.... how about I save you some time and let me summarize your thoughts?
> 
> -  New Orleans is yet again a sucky place to be... we get it.
> -  Everyone, besides yourself, is a racist.
> ...


Mind the channel cats and giant carp that will probably survive the oil with no problems and dine on giant mutant crawdads and unaware tourists once this is over.

Cajun food is much overrated.  Some good things come outta there, but they take pride on burning and over-spicing with hot peppers what the rest of the world calls inedible and calling it a delicacy.


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



That's what Americans do. They get knocked down, they get back up and carry on. They do not whine or expect someone else to pay for their misfortune.


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lol!
> 
> 
> Creole. The differences can be subtle, I'm just fucking with you mostly. Cajun is more countrified french and creole more citified french.
> ...



Creole and Cajun are just examples of how Americans can take decent food, like the French make, and completely fuck it up.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Why would we expect anyone else to pay for this? Obviously its New Orleans' fault for being so close to where BP released thousands of barrels of oil. Its our fault the leak happened and our fault the city gets shrouded in oil fumes. 



You're a dumb whore.


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> Spidey.... how about I save you some time and let me summarize your thoughts?
> 
> -  New Orleans is yet again a sucky place to be... we get it.
> -  Everyone, besides yourself, is a racist.
> ...



That appears to cover off all Spidey's whines very adequately.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lol!
> ...



Uhhh, Cajun food IS made by the French - the Cajun French. They live here now, but I dare you to go to Fred's in Mamou Louisiana and tell Tante Sue she isn't Cajun French. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv2S_sZPhY8&NR=1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1g07cTpZwM[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Nonelitist said:
> ...





What a loser. You could well set a record for Idiocy. 

Dumb whore.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Hey what is your purpose in this thread? Just to be a bitch? Don't you have some homeless people to befriend or some trust fund money to give away?


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You dare me? How old are you? 5? Is your next post gonna be that your Dad's bigger than my Dad?   You're a fucking moronic whore.


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Hey what is your purpose in this thread? Just to be a bitch? Don't you have some homeless people to befriend or some trust fund money to give away?



Just cuz you don't have a trust fund, doesn't mean you should be jealous of those who do. Silly moronic whore.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what is your purpose in this thread? Just to be a bitch? Don't you have some homeless people to befriend or some trust fund money to give away?
> ...



I don't need a trust fund, I married a legal aide attorney.


----------



## Samson (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lol!
> ...



You're correct.

I traveled around S. LA with Frenchman, and they were horrified with the butchering of French Language, and the addition of cayanne pepper to Buoillibaise, which the locals then call "Gumbo" and "Shrimp Ceole" and thicken with roux and then call "Etoufee."

Same dish, Different Names.


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You married for money!!   That's charming.... criticize me for something that is nothing to do with me - ie I didn't ask for the money, it got left to me... and YOU MARRIED FOR MONEY! 

Which one of us is the 'whore'? That label fits you better than me.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Samson said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





The French have hated the Cajuns from the beginning, why do you think they left France?


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

Samson said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



The real French.... those who are not American... are very protective of their language - and their cuisine... and rightly so, both are beautiful.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




I'm curious as to what caused the sarcasm to fly right over your head. Do you not know what a legal aid attorney is? Or do they actually get paid will in snooty little Britain?


----------



## Luissa (May 11, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Hey Pole Rider, since you are still too much of a pussy to turn on your messages, I will just respond to your neg rep here.
YOu whining to Gunny doesn't work, when you neg me back, and neg'd me a week ago three times in 24 hrs for no reason. I had a reason to neg you, you moron. Get a fucking clue, and grow some balls.


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I have no idea what legal aid lawyers get paid over here - I've never had cause to use one. I use a real lawyer.... one that costs a lot. 

Snooty little Britain?   You watch too much TV. 

You're a whore, Spidey. Live with it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I have no idea what legal aid lawyers get paid over here - I've never had cause to use one. I use a real lawyer.... one that costs a lot.



Must be nice.


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea what legal aid lawyers get paid over here - I've never had cause to use one. I use a real lawyer.... one that costs a lot.
> ...



Not really. It's a pain in the ass but he's a specialist in copyright and contract law. 

I have to say, your attitude towards me - based purely on your dislike of someone you see as better off than you - is pathetic. Just sayin.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I don't see you as better off. You live on a 3rd world island thousands of miles away from the greatest nation on Earth. I feel sorry for you.

Why did you leave your country? California isn't that bad. Do you just hate America, or did you chase dick all the way back to Britain?


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Pull your pants up, your ignorance is showing - again. Travel broadens the mind... I can confirm this by your own posts showing your total ignorance of other nations.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> 
> 
> BTW, everyone who uses petro products, the state of Louisiana would like to say,
> ...



I doubt the smell of oil will kill your pansy ass.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Travel broadens the mind... I can confirm this by your own posts showing your total ignorance of other nations.



Don't you LIVE there? That's not what we call 'travel'. I have 'traveled' to England, but I actually spent what little time I had there checking the place out, not posting message boards back in the states.

And not everyone has a trust fund they can travel on.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> ...



I have no complications. Those with complications must stay indoors. Its also giving my wife headaches.

Have you read the MSDS on crude oil??


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Travel broadens the mind... I can confirm this by your own posts showing your total ignorance of other nations.
> ...



You seem a tad OCD about this whole 'trust fund' thing. I don't use that money for myself. I pay my own way. 

I do live in the UK. Have a house and everything!   My choice - because I am a free person - was to live and work here for a few years. To you, this translates to me hating my country - that makes you a fucking moron. What I do, where my money comes from and what I choose to do with my money is MY business. It is not yours. You are not the judge of me. Every time you make those comments you make yourself look like a fucking jealous little loser. Are you aware of that? Why don't you mind your own fucking business?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Hey sorry you hated California and the U.S. so much you decided to move. Did your personal problems follow you all the way across the pond or did they stay in Cali?



> What I do, where my money comes from and what I choose to do with my money is MY business. It is not yours.



Great! Then SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I know quite a bit about crude oil. I've been in the industry for over 25 years and I've lived around oil fields my entire life. And never have I heard of anyone dying from smelling crude oil.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Well I guess as long as we don't die, we'll be fine. After all, that's the only medical problem one could possibly ever get - is death.  Its not like injury and sickness are even possible, you're either dead, or completely healthy.


BTW, the MSDS on crude oil says that death can result from inhalation of the fumes. You've worked in the industry for 25 years and didn't even bother to read the MSDS? Shame!




> INHALATION: May cause respiratory and nasal irritation. Central nervous system effects may include headache,
> dizziness, loss of balance and coordination, unconsciousness, coma, respiratory failure, and death.
> 
> MEDICAL CONDITIONS AGGRAVATED BY EXPOSURE
> Skin disorders, respiratory conditions, liver or kidney dysfunction, male reproductive and peripheral nerve disorders.



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...oPz6Cg&usg=AFQjCNEix0W6cqSl0dJjeq3jBwlsEpw0yw


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You're a really pathetic excuse for a human being. And, telling anyone on this board to shut the fuck up is even more pathetic. The only people who can shut anyone up are the Mods... if you had an IQ in double digits, you'd know that. 

Whore.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Why do you insist on posting in threads related to issues you care nothing about?


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Because you insist on insulting me. So fuck you, you pathetic little moronic whore.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I only insist on insulting you when you post something.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You must have missed the part where it states * There are no exposure limits for crude oil published by ACGIH or OSHA. 

Also you must know that what it means by inhalation is inhaling the mist from crude oil or overexposure to crude oil,  not just the mere smell. Although those with respiratory diseases such as asthma and emphysema, could be affected. Sweet crude oil, the kind that is currently spewing in the gulf doesn't have sulfur, so it doesn't smell as bad as other types of oil and it is composed of lighter compounds that will evaporate.  

LuAnn White, PhD, a professor of environmental health sciences and the director of the Tulane Center for Applied Environmental Public Health in New Orleans says "There has been air monitoring along the coastline and that didn't pick up anything so far."


----------



## California Girl (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



And therein is all the evidence the board needs to prove my claim that you are, indeed, a fucking moronic attention seeking whore. 

Thanks.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Hey if you want attention Cali girl, reply to this post.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> You must have missed the part where it states * There are no exposure limits for crude oil published by ACGIH or OSHA.



I fail to see how the lack of research that would tell us that means its safe to breathe for long periods of time. Please explain, oh wise one.



> Also you must know that what it means by inhalation is inhaling the mist from crude oil or overexposure to crude oil,  not just the mere smell.


LOL! Do you know what smell is?



> Although those with respiratory diseases such as asthma and emphysema, could be affected. Sweet crude oil, the kind that is currently spewing in the gulf doesn't have sulfur, so it doesn't smell as bad as other types of oil and it is composed of lighter compounds that will evaporate.
> 
> LuAnn White, PhD, a professor of environmental health sciences and the director of the Tulane Center for Applied Environmental Public Health in New Orleans says "There has been air monitoring along the coastline and that didn't pick up anything so far."



Dude that quote was from a week ago. Do you know what "so far" means?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> I have never been to New Orleans.  But since I don't drink to stupifying excess or want to hang around slutty loose women and I really don't like Cajun food, there really isn't much reason for me to visit New Orleans.  Besides a fun and likable football team... what else does the city offer?



It beats the shit out of Kansas City, and yes, I've lived in both places.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Cajun food is much overrated.  Some good things come outta there, but they take pride on burning and over-spicing with hot peppers what the rest of the world calls inedible and calling it a delicacy.



Cajun food is about as authentic New Orleans as the Philly Cheese Steak.  If you want good cajun food (and I doubt you've ever actually had any) go to Lafayette or Whiskey Bay.  If you are in New Orleans and want good cajun food, go to Frankie And Johnnies or get a pound of crawfish, some beer, and sit on the levee.  

If you have been to NOLA and had Cajun food, you no doubt ate it at some frigging tourist trap where they do burn and over-spice everything.  

Like I said, you just don't know the difference.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Creole and Cajun are just examples of how Americans can take decent food, like the French make, and completely fuck it up.



Yeah, we really fucked up the French way of boiling crawfish.

The next time you are in the Acadian region of France, please be sure to get a good recipe book for me.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what is your purpose in this thread? Just to be a bitch? Don't you have some homeless people to befriend or some trust fund money to give away?
> ...



I am glad I don't have a trust fund.

It motivates me to get off my ass and do something meaningful with my life.  

When you look at how trust fund and money has destroyed the the families of the rich, it's easy to see why Warren Buffett gave all of his money away.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> california girl said:
> 
> 
> > creole and cajun are just examples of how americans can take decent food, like the french make, and completely fuck it up.
> ...



lol!


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

California Girl said:


> The real French.... those who are not American... are very protective of their language - and their cuisine... and rightly so, both are beautiful.



Too bad they weren't as protective of their borders before their asses got goosestepped over.  Of course, they had to surrender.  Couldn't risk fighting on their own ground and having Paris destroyed.  What would happen to the art and the culture?!?!?.

And then a bunch of un-refined yankees from farmland, the swamps, and the cities had to bail their asses out with their lives and they still have to moxie to look down their pointed noses at us.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The real French.... those who are not American... are very protective of their language - and their cuisine... and rightly so, both are beautiful.
> ...



Those unrefined Yankees would have been British citizens if it weren't for the French.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



True.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Creole and Cajun are just examples of how Americans can take decent food, like the French make, and completely fuck it up.
> ...



Yep.. you did.. because real seafood connoisseurs steam their crabs, shrimp, etc... not boil them

And you can keep your crawfish


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





Steamed crawfish? That sounds idiotic.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Aren't you from frigging Arkansas?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



And a case of Hep A waiting to happen.  Unlike Cali, I think he's bantering with us.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> They're setting us up for more $2k Debit cards to use at liquor stores, Coach Leather, Burberry and Lenox Square Mall (in ATLANTA GA for goodness sake---those cards were used by NO refugees here in Atlanta to buy luxury goods).
> 
> Yep.....at the moment it is Mississippi/Alabama and Florida that appear to be more at risk than New Orleans which is already a chemical cesspool.



So did Jeny Gump abandon this thread?  $10 bucks says she'll be back.  Nothing pisses her off more than someone other than her getting some sympathy.  It tends to cause her to lash out at people.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Nope... Born and raised in Baltimore.. where seafood is good... and not boiled

And as for the crawfish.. I don't care if they're steamed, boiled, or put into a mochachino, they're still shitty


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> Nope... Born and raised in Baltimore.. where seafood is good... and not boiled
> 
> And as for the crawfish.. I don't care if they're steamed, boiled, or put into a mochachino, they're still shitty



Ah.   I don't know why I thought you were from the lesser state that is between Louisiana and Missouri.  

I submit that you've just never had good crawfish.  Kind of like I think yankee clam bakes are pretentious affairs where the women are bored and the men are off drilling each other in the high grass.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



I doubt you've had any that were cooked right.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Nope... Born and raised in Baltimore.. where seafood is good... and not boiled
> ...



A good crawfish recipe is like a good carp recipe.... it don't quite exist... I'll stick to the blue crab any day of the week

And one thing we can agree on is the ones in NE have no clue what to do with seafood...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...





Hey where is Baltimore on this list:

20 Best Food Cities | Food & Wine


> Antoine's may be one of the oldest restaurants on the continent, but New Orleans isn't living in the past: its New Creole establishments are at the forefront of American dining. Emeril Lagasse (of Emeril's, Nolaand the new Delmonico) is the most visible face, but the chefs at Bayona, Peristyle, Gautreau's and Brigtsen's are all top-notch. Don't overlook traditional cooking--Jacques-Imo's works hoodoo on fried chicken--or the French-Vietnamese cuisine at Lemon Grass Café. If the spirit of Paul Prudhomme is strong within you, take a Creole cooking class at Spice Inc. Afterward, head out to Metairie for Red Velvet Cake from Anna Banana or relax with a mint julep on the veranda at the Columns Hotel.


?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Hey, I appreciate Maryland Crabs (the edible ones), so you won't hear me talking shit.  I appreciate most seafood.  

You come down to New Orleans when I am down there and we'll go sit on the levee and drink beer and eat crawfish until you realize how good they are.

You've heard the saying "drink until she's pretty" right?

There is some truth to not knowing how good crawfish are if you haven't had good ones.  It's hard to get good crawfish, even in LA.  Bad crawfish are terrible.  Good crawfish are great.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Now you're just bullshitting. You don't even know what you're talking about. I'm betting you've never had crawfish that wasn't cooked by idiot Yanks or Korean immigrants who had no clue what they were doing.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > Antoine's may be one of the oldest restaurants on the continent, but New Orleans isn't living in the past: its New Creole establishments are at the forefront of American dining. Emeril Lagasse (of Emeril's, Nolaand the new Delmonico) is the most visible face, but the chefs at Bayona, Peristyle, Gautreau's and Brigtsen's are all top-notch. Don't overlook traditional cooking--Jacques-Imo's works hoodoo on fried chicken--or the French-Vietnamese cuisine at Lemon Grass Café. If the spirit of Paul Prudhomme is strong within you, take a Creole cooking class at Spice Inc. Afterward, head out to Metairie for Red Velvet Cake from Anna Banana or relax with a mint julep on the veranda at the Columns Hotel.
> 
> 
> ?



I've never had good food at Antoine's.  Brigtsen's is amazing.  Too bad most tourists don't know about it.  Same with Jacque-Imos.  What I like about Jacque-Imos is that the dishes get progressively more interesting as the night wear on and Jacque gets progressively more soused.  My wife and I were big fans of Commander's Palace, which didn't get mentioned up here (but Emeril's did?  WTF?).

Columns is the only place to be on a Friday afternoon IMO.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > Antoine's may be one of the oldest restaurants on the continent, but New Orleans isn't living in the past: its New Creole establishments are at the forefront of American dining. Emeril Lagasse (of Emeril's, Nolaand the new Delmonico) is the most visible face, but the chefs at Bayona, Peristyle, Gautreau's and Brigtsen's are all top-notch. Don't overlook traditional cooking--Jacques-Imo's works hoodoo on fried chicken--or the French-Vietnamese cuisine at Lemon Grass Café. If the spirit of Paul Prudhomme is strong within you, take a Creole cooking class at Spice Inc. Afterward, head out to Metairie for Red Velvet Cake from Anna Banana or relax with a mint julep on the veranda at the Columns Hotel.
> ...



Yeah - I think the reviewers didn't know what they were talking about. Who the fuck eats at Emerils but tourists?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Not me.  Ever.  I am impressed that Brigtsen's made the list though.  Great, great food.


----------



## DavidS (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> 
> 
> BTW, everyone who uses petro products, the state of Louisiana would like to say,
> ...



You're. You are welcome. Not your welcome as in this is your welcome. If you people down there in NO were actually educated maybe you wouldn't have to rely on fishing and oil for income revenue generation.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Uhhh.. yeah 

I can assure you I have had it in many places, done by many families, and done in many ways... still don't like the little mudbugs like I do other crustaceans or shellfish

But no use talking to the likes of you on any subject, I can see... don't matter what subject it is, you're either ignorant, an asshole, or both


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

DavidS said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> ...



Yeah, excuse us for *ACTUALLY PRODUCING THINGS THAT PEOPLE NEED *instead of just pushing a bunch of electronic paper around like you Yanks.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...





THen I guess we have to chalk it up to your bad taste.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 11, 2010)

blu said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Why Dams & Water Resources:

Dams and water resources are important because they provide water for drinking, irrigation, recreational opportunities, hydroelectric power, river navigation, flood control, and many other needs. It is important for people to have access to accurate information quickly. That's what this website is for.

Water Availability:

70% of the earth is covered in water. 97.5% of that is saltwater, with only 2.5% of it freshwater (useable water). Reservoirs formed by dams trap the freshwater and store it. Then when the water is needed it can be released by the dam from the reservoir and used.
USSD:

The United States Society on Dams (USSD) is a national organization that works on dam engineering, construction, operation, and safety while protecting the environment. One of the goals of USSD is to provide a better understanding of dams and how important they are to everyone. 

USSD - United States Society on Dams


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> 
> 
> BTW, everyone who uses petro products, the state of Louisiana would like to say,
> ...



Hurry up and file a frivolous lawsuit so we can laugh at your dumb ass when it gets thrown out of court.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DavidS said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You don't produce a fucking thing!!!!  You sit in a little room all day and make up bullshit threads to post on a message board...on someone else's dime....you're a typical uneducated dolt who thinks the government is the answer to everything.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 11, 2010)

What's important is to divert the leaking oil to one of their ships. That way they can still profit off of it.  ~BH


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DavidS said:
> ...





Its quite a big room, actually. 12 foot ceilings. Shotgun style house.


----------



## Meister (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> 
> 
> BTW, everyone who uses petro products, the state of Louisiana would like to say,
> ...



Move


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Meister said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Guess we'll have to get used to this for a while, since the idiot morons fuckheads whose responsibility it is can't stop it. Hope we don't all die.
> ...



You fuck off.


----------



## Meister (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


  What are you gonna do if I don't spidie, neg me again?


----------



## Big Fitz (May 11, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun food is much overrated.  Some good things come outta there, but they take pride on burning and over-spicing with hot peppers what the rest of the world calls inedible and calling it a delicacy.
> ...


The best local cuisine I had when I was in N'awlins was on a dinner cruise on the Cajun Queen.  I never had catfish in some sort of a risotto hat was fantastic and I hate catfish and very tasty etoufee.  But the two foods I do love from down there is a good Mufflutta sandwich from Central Market and Begnietes.  And yes I know I can't spell either.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 11, 2010)

Meister said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Do what I do then.  Neg rep back, and keep neg repping till they get the friggen point.  But Spuddytuber has actually been one of the few people I've negged first because of incredibly bad behavior.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I believe you mean Central Grocery, which is close to the French Market.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I'm honored.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Don't worry.  that puts you on par with Dante.  Not a list I'd be happy to be on.

My bad, Central Grocery then.  It's been many a year.


----------



## Samson (May 11, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



[This message is hidden because SpidermanTuba is on your ignore list]


----------



## Big Fitz (May 11, 2010)

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


Fine.  be all rational and shit. LOL


----------



## Mr. H. (May 11, 2010)

For the record, crude oil does not in itself exhude a _stench_, but an aroma.

Much like the aroma of hog or cow shit which, to farmers, smells like mortgage payments, college tuition, groceries, car payments, utility payments, and the like.


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

Oh look ANOTHER gulf spill thread by the resident crybaby.... Big shock...No really....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 12, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> For the record, crude oil does not in itself exhude a _stench_, but an aroma.
> 
> Much like the aroma of hog or cow shit which, to farmers, smells like mortgage payments, college tuition, groceries, car payments, utility payments, and the like.



I had no idea that pig farmers occasionally leaked pig shit all over our shores and fisheries.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 12, 2010)

gslack said:


> Oh look ANOTHER gulf spill thread by the resident crybaby.... Big shock...No really....



10  pages later? Little late, huh bitch?


----------



## Douger (May 12, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...


So is the rest of the Mpyre.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 12, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, crude oil does not in itself exhude a _stench_, but an aroma.
> ...



I imagine some makes its way to the Gulf in one form or another. 

On another unrelated note- Chicago frequently closes their beaches due to human fecal choliforms in the lake water. And to think Hizzoner Daley was one of the main squawkers when an Indiana refinery applied for a discharge permit. 

Don't get me wrong I'd much rather breathe fresh air. I think the Gulf spill is a disaster of global proportion.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> But the two foods I do love from down there is a good* Mufflutta sandwich from Central Market *and Begnietes.



You did something right.


----------



## editec (May 12, 2010)

blu said:


> people should check the dead zones on google earth. fuck you northerners


 

Don't let the idiots turn you into an idiot, Blu.

Most people understand what a tragic event is unfolding down there in LA.

We also understand that your problems are OUR problem.

EXACTLY as the good people of LA understands it when we in the North have disasters.

Folks this is the UNITED states of America.

We're in this mess TOGETHER.


----------



## Vanquish (May 12, 2010)

There has been some truly hateful, despicable behavior in this thread.

1. they myth of a majority of new orleans being lazy, handout lovers is fucking retarded and rednecky.

2. the idea that new orleans isn't worth saving is fucking retarded and rednecky.

3. the comment that new orleans can't be saved is fucking retarded and rednecky AND not true. 

We're here to support you NOLA. We love you and care about your survival.

P.S. Anyone watching Treme on HBO? Love that show.


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look ANOTHER gulf spill thread by the resident crybaby.... Big shock...No really....
> ...



HHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! thread was alive when i came here! Not exactly the same thing now is it socko.....Busted!

You keep slipping in and out of character moron....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 12, 2010)

editec said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > people should check the dead zones on google earth. fuck you northerners
> ...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 12, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> There has been some truly hateful, despicable behavior in this thread.
> 
> 1. they myth of a majority of new orleans being lazy, handout lovers is fucking retarded and rednecky.
> 
> ...



HBO's 'Treme' 'tis a great show. Very real and accurate. Hits home. My wife and I were at that first Mardi Gras after the storm (we didn't live here at the time), I'm guessing the season will end with Mardi Gras - can't wait! Its like Mardi Gras in July!

Anyone who hasn't seen it and wants to see what life was like here after the storm, you should watch it. The only  thing that looks inaccurate is the flooded out houses don't have nearly enough slime, sludge, and crap strewn about in them - but its probable not possible to replicate what the Katrina flood did to people homes without another Katrina flood.

Oh, yeah, and I'm told Hubig's was up 6 months after the storm, but here in the show, 3 months after, they have hubig's. Whoopteedo, huge inaccuracy LOL.


Did you notice that John Goodman was reading "Rising Tide" in one of the scenes? Its the book written by the real person that Goodman's character is very loosely based on.


We watched it last time at Buffa's bar and restaurant - first time we watched it outside the house - it was so packed, everyone was quiet and had their eyes glued to the TV, it was something else. We tried to watch it at Earnie KDoe's Mother-In-Law Lounge, (the lounge where Goodman and the committee for Krewe De Vieux are planning the parade, and the maniquin of Earnie K Doe abstains from the vote), but it was closed for some reason.


----------



## Vanquish (May 12, 2010)

Yeah I noticed that as well.  I grew up with relatives who lived in Mandeville and the Eastbank...then moved there in 1997 to go to Loyola Law school and stayed there for 4 years. Met my wife in NOLA while she was going to Tulane architecture school. Her diamond engagement ring was bought in the French Quarter at Dixon & Dixon on Royal 

Soooooooooo much will be lost if NOLA isn't cared for. It saddens my heart.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 12, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well.  I grew up with relatives who lived in Mandeville and the Eastbank...then moved there in 1997 to go to Loyola Law school and stayed there for 4 years. Met my wife in NOLA while she was going to Tulane architecture school. Her diamond engagement ring was bought in the French Quarter at Dixon & Dixon on Royal
> 
> Soooooooooo much will be lost if NOLA isn't cared for. It saddens my heart.




I think its worth preserving based solely on the fact its where the final battle for independence from Britain was won. In the school textbooks they'll tell you that the Battle of New Orleans was a pointless battle because the treaty had already been signed - that's complete BS. Most scholars agree that had Britain prevailed in that battle, having such an important location strategically, its highly unlikely they would have abided by the treaty.


----------



## beowolfe (May 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> You know, karma is a b****. So I have to wonder what the heck is attracting these disasters to New Orleans.



Are you looking for some divine reasoning, like Pat Buchannan?


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well.  I grew up with relatives who lived in Mandeville and the Eastbank...then moved there in 1997 to go to Loyola Law school and stayed there for 4 years. Met my wife in NOLA while she was going to Tulane architecture school. Her diamond engagement ring was bought in the French Quarter at Dixon & Dixon on Royal
> 
> Soooooooooo much will be lost if NOLA isn't cared for. It saddens my heart.





So, are you saying the aroma of oil makes it smell worse?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 12, 2010)

Smell is back


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 12, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Smell is back



Yeah, it's your upper Lip. 




Just kidding bro, I couldn't resist.  ~BH


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

editec said:


> EXACTLY as the good people of LA understands it when we in the North have disasters.
> 
> .



What "disasters" do you have in the North?

Teacher Unions?

General Motors?

Marauding Reindeer?


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2010)

Samson said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > EXACTLY as the good people of LA understands it when we in the North have disasters.
> ...



Tornadoes and flooding mostly.


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Tornados and Flooding happen everywhere.

I'm looking for something REALLY disasterous, like, Godzilla Eating a City, or a Martian Invasion, or Irish Immigrants.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2010)

Samson said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Worst thing I can think of is Obama is in the White House.


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




While I agree that the Federal Government is a Monumental Disaster, Washington D.C. really isn't in the North.


----------



## SFC Ollie (May 12, 2010)

Samson said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




True, but it does affect us nationwide.


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Thus, it is not a NORTHERN Disaster.

Let's just agree that disasters in the North are pretty damn rare: No Hurricanes, Earthquakes, Volcanoes.....the best you can do is claim Washington D.C., which was specifically located between the North and South.

So discussing how sympathetic Southerners may be to "Northern Disasters" is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Big Fitz (May 12, 2010)

Oh so now we're whining about how the North is 'disaster free'?

Let's see, heat waves, cold snaps, blizzards, Tornadoes, lots of floods... still can get earthquakes occasionally, forest fires, though we have tempered that back some.

But nope.... no disasters up here worth bitching about.


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Oh so now we're whining about how the North is 'disaster free'?
> 
> Let's see, heat waves, cold snaps, blizzards, Tornadoes, lots of floods... still can get earthquakes occasionally, forest fires, though we have tempered that back some.
> 
> But nope.... no disasters up here worth bitching about.




OMG: "cold snaps?" In the North!!!


Correct: Really, nothing


----------



## Big Fitz (May 12, 2010)

yeah, those lovely little -30 weeks that kill 25.


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> yeah, those lovely little -30 weeks that kill 25.



Did any Dolphins Die?


----------



## editec (May 12, 2010)

Samson said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > EXACTLY as the good people of LA understands it when we in the North have disasters.
> ...


 
LOL.

Adide from the same kind of things you southerners deal with, floods, hurricanes and the occassional tornado, try coping witha house without heat or electicity for a week or two when the outside temperature is ten below zero sometime.

Try dealing with five feet os snow blow around until the drifts can cover your entire house.

Yeah, mother nature likes to mess with us, too.



You'll start to get it, then


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

All I can say is we may not have hurricanes. We may not have a city sinking into a bay. And we may not have earthquakes here where I am. BUT having to shovel snow for almost 4 months out of a year is no picnic.

how many living below Virginia have had to deal with winter temperatures that are routinely in the single farenheit digits? or had to handle windchill factors well below -20 F? This last winter we had 23 inches of snow and then two days later another 15 on top of it. And where I live is light compared to some areas a bit further north...

You guys get hurricanes... Hurricanes they track and watch develop days, weeks, even months in advance, and have time to prepare. A tornado pops up in minutes with no more warning than that much of the time.

When I was about 10 years old I remember a tornado came through my town. I was outside playing baseball and then it got dark and calm. My dad came out and told me to get to the basement a tornado was coming. THen I heard the sirens we had in town for warnings. I ran to the basement and within minutes the sound of a train coming through our yard scared the crap out of me. We all hid and stayed quiet and scared for the next few minutes. Then it was suddenly just as calm as it was before the storm. We went outside to find our neighbors house on the left was gone, and the neighbor on the right was leveled to the ground.

The freaky part was, my bike was still sitting by the tree where I left it. imagine, the entire neighborhood looked like someone just came through and randomly smashed this house and left that one... It's insanity. I never forgot that....

As I said we don't have the same kinds of disasters, but we have them just the same...


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

editec said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Hurricanes? When was the last time a hurricane hit Cleveland?

And, as far as snow is concerned, I'd think that, living Buffalo, NY, snow wouldn't be considered a "disaster.'


----------



## Big Fitz (May 12, 2010)

Technically the last hurricane level storm that hit the great lakes was in 1940, known as the Armistice Day Storm.  Considered the 4th most powerful storm on the great lakes ever.  There was also Black Monday on Lake Erie in I believe 1873.  One of the most destructive storms in terms of lives lost.  The 1913 Lake Huron Storm which sank 11 steel long ships and 3 of which with no survivors, driving over 20 ashore.  

Yes, I am a hobbyist great lakes historian in regards to shipping and disasters.  The hurricane level storm that sank Big Fitz in 1975 was not hurricane level on Lake Erie, but sure was on Lake superior.

So, yes, we DO get hurricanes up here.  Very localized in comparison is all and not so seasonal.  About one every 20-30 years.  Oh, and we tend to mix our "Hurricanes" with blizzards up here.


----------



## Samson (May 12, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Technically the last hurricane level storm that hit the great lakes was in 1940, known as the Armistice Day Storm.  Considered the 4th most powerful storm on the great lakes ever.  There was also Black Monday on Lake Erie in I believe 1873.  One of the most destructive storms in terms of lives lost.  The 1913 Lake Huron Storm which sank 11 steel long ships and 3 of which with no survivors, driving over 20 ashore.
> 
> Yes, I am a hobbyist great lakes historian in regards to shipping and disasters.  The hurricane level storm that sank Big Fitz in 1975 was not hurricane level on Lake Erie, but sure was on Lake superior.
> 
> So, yes, we DO get hurricanes up here.  Very localized in comparison is all and not so seasonal.  About one every 20-30 years.  Oh, and we tend to mix our "Hurricanes" with blizzards up here.



So, that's all you got?

Look I'm sure you've had a couple of really bad storms during the past 200 years, and a couple of ships sank, and it made people sad.

But I'm talking _*DISASTER*_ here: Something that displaced hundreds of thousands of people and caused tens of BILLIONS of damage.


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

Tornadoes.... Big bad swirling windstorms.. I mentioned them in my post...






THey form in minutes and sometimes with out any more warning than a few minutes....

Tornadoes....Nature's Most Violent Storms



> Although tornadoes occur in many parts of the world, these destructive forces of nature are found most frequently in the United States east of the Rocky Mountains during the spring and summer months. In an average year, 800 tornadoes are reported nationwide, resulting in 80 deaths and over 1,500 injuries. A tornado is defined as a violently rotating column of air extending from a thunderstorm to the ground. The most violent tornadoes are capable of tremendous destruction with wind speeds of 250 mph or more. Damage paths can be in excess of one mile wide and 50 miles long. Once a tornado in Broken Bow, Oklahoma, carried a motel sign 30 miles and dropped it in Arkansas!...



its nothing to see ten or more of these things a year in the spring.....


----------



## Big Fitz (May 12, 2010)

Samson said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Technically the last hurricane level storm that hit the great lakes was in 1940, known as the Armistice Day Storm.  Considered the 4th most powerful storm on the great lakes ever.  There was also Black Monday on Lake Erie in I believe 1873.  One of the most destructive storms in terms of lives lost.  The 1913 Lake Huron Storm which sank 11 steel long ships and 3 of which with no survivors, driving over 20 ashore.
> ...


hummm... other than say the Johnstown Flood which the south would probably claim anyway... I can't think of something were so many northerners were that collectively stupid.  

Tens of billions in damage?  Red River flood in 2007 I believe was the year.  Grand Forks Flood in the 1990's.  The Great Upper Mississippi Flood of 1993.  Dozens of different tornados have deleted small towns to the tunes of hundreds of millions and a few dozen lives lost at most.

Oh wait.  Here ya go  How could I ever forget?  The deadliest forest fire in US history.  over 2000 killed.

Peshtigo Fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Love this little tidbit:



> The fire was so intense it jumped several miles over the waters of Green Bay and burned parts of the Door Peninsula, as well as jumping the Peshtigo River itself to burn on both sides of the inlet town. Surviving witnesses reported that the firestorm  generated a tornado that threw rail cars and houses into the air. Many of the survivors of the firestorm escaped the flames by immersing themselves in the Peshtigo River, wells, or other nearby bodies of water. Some drowned while others froze to death in the frigid river.



What they don't mention is that fireballs were thrown 5 miles out into Lake Michigan.  Entire families were found boiled and suffocated in their wells and that people died of infra red radiation baking their exposed bodies in the water in the brief moments they came up from the river for air.

Yeah, nothing much else beyond that though that killed hundreds.  We seem to be pretty self reliant that way I guess, and pick up the pieces pretty quietly afterward.

But for sheer  WTF factor there's always THIS one:

Jan 15th, 1919 the Boston Molasses Spill

Boston Molasses Disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...





And the 1995 Chicago heat wave which killed hundreds.


----------



## Samson (May 13, 2010)

gslack said:


> Tornadoes.... Big bad swirling windstorms.. I mentioned them in my post...
> 
> its nothing to see ten or more of these things a year in the spring.....



You're map shows that tornados happen more often in the South.

Therefore, as far as "Northern Disasters" are concerned, let's remove tornados from the list.

This leaves snow, and molassas spills.

I'd suggest lighting Chicago, Cleveland, Detroit, or NYC on fire more often so ya'll can catch up.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> There has been some truly hateful, despicable behavior in this thread.
> 
> 1. they myth of a majority of new orleans being lazy, handout lovers is fucking retarded and rednecky.
> 
> ...



It is my belief that the bulk of the people who like to talk shit about New Orleans do so, because they are secretly jealous that they live in a boring/shitty part of the country.

"Ayup!  Fuck New Orleans!  Ayup!  Stupid people that don't got no sense to not live below sea level!  Ayup!  Them are just too dumb to make it anywhere but a city full of crime, homos, and hurricanes!  Ayup!  They couldn't make it here in Aardmore, Oklahoma where we count our toes and fuck goats for fun on the weekend!  Ayup!"

Treme is pretty good.  They do a good job of catching the nuance of the city after the Hurricane, though Steve Zahn's character is frigging annoying.  That being said, I haven't seen the last couple of shows.  Maybe they toned him down.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> HBO's 'Treme' 'tis a great show. Very real and accurate. Hits home. My wife and I were at that first Mardi Gras after the storm (we didn't live here at the time), I'm guessing the season will end with Mardi Gras - can't wait! Its like Mardi Gras in July!



Best. Mardi. Gras. Ever.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

Vanquish said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well.  I grew up with relatives who lived in Mandeville and the Eastbank...then moved there in 1997 to go to Loyola Law school and stayed there for 4 years. Met my wife in NOLA while she was going to Tulane architecture school. Her diamond engagement ring was bought in the French Quarter at Dixon & Dixon on Royal
> 
> Soooooooooo much will be lost if NOLA isn't cared for. It saddens my heart.



She was in the architecture school and they let her out of prison long enough to have a social life? 

That's a rare find.  Most of my friends who were architects looked like vampires and suffered from severe cases of osteomalacia.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Oh so now we're whining about how the North is 'disaster free'?
> 
> Let's see, heat waves, cold snaps, blizzards, Tornadoes, lots of floods... still can get earthquakes occasionally, forest fires, though we have tempered that back some.
> 
> But nope.... no disasters up here worth bitching about.



Not quite the same as a bunch of dead bodies in attacks or bloated and floating down the street.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

gslack said:


> All I can say is we may not have hurricanes. We may not have a city sinking into a bay. And we may not have earthquakes here where I am. BUT having to shovel snow for almost 4 months out of a year is no picnic.
> 
> how many living below Virginia have had to deal with winter temperatures that are routinely in the single farenheit digits? or had to handle windchill factors well below -20 F? This last winter we had 23 inches of snow and then two days later another 15 on top of it. And where I live is light compared to some areas a bit further north...
> 
> ...



Like I said.  Not quite the same thing as boats going around and fishing dead bodies out of eddies that used to be cul de sacs.  

Probably didn't have a lot of houses with spray painted X's on them identifying how many bodies were inside.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is we may not have hurricanes. We may not have a city sinking into a bay. And we may not have earthquakes here where I am. BUT having to shovel snow for almost 4 months out of a year is no picnic.
> ...



There wouldn't have been that many dead bodies if they would have been smart enough to evacuate!

But I suppose it's Bush's fault.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...





Evacuate with what? Their feet? You're a fucking moron, piss off.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



What are you ....a fucking idiot?  What about your pal Nagin's evacuation plan...that he NEVER IMPLEMENTED!!!!!

If your going to be a fucktard at least be an honest one.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

Whistleblower Claims That BP Was Aware Of Cheating On Blowout Preventer Tests


> Mike Mason, who worked on oil rigs in Alaska for 18 years, says that he observed cheating on blowout preventer tests at least 100 times, including on many wells owned by BP.



BP is a criminal corporation.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Uhhh, OK. Would you mind explaining to me how people were supposed to evacuate using a plan that was never put into action?


----------



## Dr.House (May 13, 2010)

The "One Note Symphony" by SpideyTuba continues....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Whistleblower Claims That BP Was Aware Of Cheating On Blowout Preventer Tests
> 
> 
> > Mike Mason, who worked on oil rigs in Alaska for 18 years, says that he observed cheating on blowout preventer tests at least 100 times, including on many wells owned by BP.
> ...



Obama's administration APPROVED the rig in question for NOT being inspected. So If BP is criminal guess who is backing them up from the Government?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Whistleblower Claims That BP Was Aware Of Cheating On Blowout Preventer Tests
> ...





I don't believe anything you post.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



It is public KNOWLEDGE dumb fuck, LOOK IT UP.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

Precisely my point....irresponsible lazy asses don't make good mayors.  When people see the left defending this joke of a mayor and the governor all the rest of the country does is laugh at them.  There was an evacuation plan in place..there is no refuting this point.  Don't get upset at someone who points out your city's fuck up government...it makes everyone laugh at you.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

How is it you can spend 24 hours a day on here now....I looked at your post times for your messages and they are all around the clock for the last month...are you on meth now?


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> How is it you can spend 24 hours a day on here now....I looked at your post times for your messages and they are all around the clock for the last month...are you on meth now?



THat would explain a lot....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Precisely my point....irresponsible lazy asses don't make good mayors.



You're right, New Orleans made a mistake in electing the pro-business conservative candidate. They should have gone with the liberal. I completly agree.



> When people see the left defending this joke of a mayor and the governor all the rest of the country does is laugh at them.



Actually PatekFuck, only a very tiny minority of people actually lack empathy to the point that they laugh at their fellow citizens as they drown to death. You're obviously one of them.



> There was an evacuation plan in place..there is no refuting this point.


There never was refuting of it - its not possible to prove something DOESN'T exist, idiot. On the other hand, if there was "an evacuation plan in place" - I have yet to see a copy.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> How is it you can spend 24 hours a day on here now....I looked at your post times for your messages and they are all around the clock for the last month...are you on meth now?



Oh the irony.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...




See my last post.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 13, 2010)

Yet again refusing to document his claims


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



It's been pointed out to him several times. Spidey is incapable of believing information that does not support his view of this mess.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

> the government engineer who gave oil giant BP the final approval to drill admitted that he never asked for proof that the preventer worked.



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...a U.S. government engineer made the final call??????

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooops!!!!!!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> > the government engineer who gave oil giant BP the final approval to drill admitted that he never asked for proof that the preventer worked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I thought Obama made the final call?


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Yet again refusing to document his claims



Exactly how many times do 'you people' need to be spoon fed the same information?


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > > the government engineer who gave oil giant BP the final approval to drill admitted that he never asked for proof that the preventer worked.
> ...



Let's hold our own government to the same standards that we hold BP. 

If BP as a corporation are guilty because some of their staff fucked up. Then the US government is responsible for a US Government employed engineer signing it off. Oops.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > > the government engineer who gave oil giant BP the final approval to drill admitted that he never asked for proof that the preventer worked.
> ...



Apparently he did.  All government workers do in fact work for Obama.  Looks like the U.S. government is going to be on the hook for the cost of clean up along with BP.

Now start at least ten dumb ass threads about how government engineers are all fucked up why don't you.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





Why? Its BP's operation. Are companies abdicated from responsibility for their own operations simply because they have government inspectors looking over their backs sometimes? I think not. The point of government inspectors isn't to do your job for you, its to catch if you you're not doing your job. The fact they failed to catch you fucking up doesn't mean you are no longer responsible for the fuck up, that's pure stupidity that only someone like you would come up with. The safety of a rig is the ultimate responsibility of the companies involved with the rig, not the government.


Its analogous to blaming the police because someone broke into your house.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



It states in the Huffingtonpost article you provided that, ", the government engineer who gave oil giant BP the final approval to drill admitted that he never asked for proof that the preventer worked".

Also, "AOGCC commissioner Cathy Foerster explains that investigators didn't find widespread evidence of such falsification at oil drilling operations".

Federal documents show that the Department of the Interior's Minerals Management Service (MMS) gave BP a "categorical exclusion" on April 6, 2009 to commence drilling with Deepwater Horizon even though it had not produced the impact study required by a law known as the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA). 

Obama sheltered BP's Deepwater Horizon rig from regulatory requirement


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Just for fun, answer me this..... Which President signed off the final agreement for the drilling. His actual signature. And.... when.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





So Eric Neal called up Obama and said "Mr. President, do I have your permission to pass this rig" ?  LOL!!! Yeah right.


Why should the government be on the hook for the clean up? If I get mugged and have my wallet stolen, does that mean the police department owes me money for not stopping it?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



The point of government inpectors is to make sure YOU follow the correct procedures and regulations you twit....but when the government inspector ADMITS HE DIDN'T DO HIS FUCKING JOB THEN HE AND THE GOVERNMENT ARE LIABLE!!!!  Get that concept through your thick fucking skull.

Do you understand what the term "FINAL APPROVAL" means?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





Lets see it. It will abdicate BP, Transocean, and Halburton, from all responsibility for their actions, its very important and relevant.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



It's quite clear you do not know what the fuck you're talking about. Perhaps this will help you. 
Minerals Management Service oversight questioned during Kenner hearing into Gulf of Mexico oil leak | NOLA.com


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> The point of government inpectors is to make sure YOU follow the correct procedures and regulations you twit




And one of the points of the police is to keep my wallet from being stolen and to get it back or at least find the guy who did it if it is stolen. So if I get my wallet stolen and the cops fail to catch the perpetrator, the government owes me money, right?




> ....but when the government inspector ADMITS HE DIDN'T DO HIS FUCKING JOB THEN HE AND THE GOVERNMENT ARE LIABLE!!!!  Get that concept through your thick fucking skull.




Its ultimately BP and its contractors' responsibility to ensure the safety of that rig, if you don't understand that then I'm sorry.


All the time oil companies are forced to clean up old rig sites on land - even if those rig sites were built and operated back in the day when there was no regulation and no inspectors. Why? Because a corporation is responsible for the damage it does to the environment, period. But I know you don't believe in corporate responsibility - responsibility is for the little people.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I'm now thoroughly convinced that YOU are a liar.  There's no fucking way you could be a Doctoral candidate and be so stupid as to make comments like that...no way!!!!

The power given to that man to make THE FINAL APPROVAL TO DRILL decision was delegated to him through his chain of command.  The government is NOW on the hook for clean up and costs along with BP.


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Nope, I'm not gonna spoon feed you. You go find the answer for yourself. 

It may not abdicate their responsibility, but it will mitigate it. If we are gonna play the 'blame' game, let's play it fairly.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > The point of government inpectors is to make sure YOU follow the correct procedures and regulations you twit
> ...



All you have are strawman arguments.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





Its funny how none of the zillions of lawyers swarming around the spill have realized yet that they should be suing the government. I guess you know more about law than they do.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Nope, I'm not gonna spoon feed you. You go find the answer for yourself.


  Brilliant retort! You sure proved me wrong!





> It may not abdicate their responsibility, but it will mitigate it. If we are gonna play the 'blame' game, let's play it fairly.


Are you just making up the law as you go along?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > The point of government inpectors is to make sure YOU follow the correct procedures and regulations you twit
> ...



Ya...that's why there's a "Superfund" for toxic waste clean up that uses your tax dollars to clean up sites.....and can you be so stupid as to give the government engineer who GAVE FINAL APPROVAL TO DRILL a pass for NOT looking at the safety records of the rig?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



It will happen...watch and see.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Ya...that's why there's a "Superfund" for toxic waste clean up that uses your tax dollars to clean up sites.....and can you be so stupid as to give the government engineer who GAVE FINAL APPROVAL TO DRILL a pass for NOT looking at the safety records of the rig?



That's hilarious. You're giving a pass to the companies that owned and operated the rig. Hypocrite.


Go ahead and link me to the lawsuit against the government.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





If it hasn't by now I would doubt it will. THe lawyers were filing suits on this one before a drop of oil touched the coast. There's also the thing called the "law"




> Four classes of parties, termed "potential responsible parties," may be liable for contamination at a Superfund site:
> 
> * the current owner or operator of the site;[5]
> * the owner or operator of a site at the time that disposal of a hazardous substance, pollutant or contaminant occurred;[6]
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superfund#Provisions

Hey where does it say anything about the government?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTubby...your an ass.....you start one thread about how we need to regulate the shit out of corporations and then when the government inspectors FAIL TO INSPECT or do their jobs to ENFORCE THOSE REGULATIONS you just ignore that.....what's the point of more regulations if they aren't going to be enforced by the government.

YOU and people like you are what's wrong with this country.  You flap your gums before engaging your brains....not a trait attributable to a doctoral candidate.


----------



## Nonelitist (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...




Are Mayors of cities not responsible for their own cities even though the Federal Govt might look over their shoulder sometimes?

Shouldn't mayors incorporate their own evacuation procedures instead of blaming a President?

Shut your mouth you childish little leech.  Your act is getting old.  I pray you never reproduced.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Right in your link you dumb fuck!!!!!


> *The last full fiscal year in which the Department of the Treasury collected the tax was FY1995. At the end of FY1996, the invested trust fund balance was $6.0 billion. This fund was exhausted by the end of FY2003; since that time funding for these orphan shares has been appropriated by Congress out of general revenues*.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superfund


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> YOU and people like you are what's wrong with this country



I can tell I've struck a nerve. You're now resorting to the tactics of Glenn Beck.

Sorry you don't like holding corporations responsible for their actions.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





No one blamed Bush for the failure of many New Orleanians to evacuate. No one blamed him for causing a hurricane (except tin foil hat people maybe). He was blamed for his almost non-existent response in first several days after the storm.


But that would be a fact - and facts are something that don't  jive with you.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > YOU and people like you are what's wrong with this country
> ...



Go back and read my posts...I have clearly stated that BOTH government and BP are ON THE HOOK...but I guess you can't see that through your meth pipe.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





The government only pays to clean up if the responsible parties cannot pay.


I'm fine with the government chipping it - AFTER we've taken BP apart and sold it to the highest bidder.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Then why aren't you jumping on the case? I've yet to see any layer sue the government over this. Since you know the law so well, what are you waiting for? Surely being the first lawyer to get in on the suit against the government would be a gold mine!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Immediate response is on the governor, governors have the authority to call up the national guard. This governor denied Bush initial request to help.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



WRONG.  The government pays when the lawyers say they pay....we have laws remember?  Even when the lawyers bring up the fact that the government engineer on the rig gave FINAL APPROVAL FOR DRILLING OPERATIONS TO START the government will have already begun to appropriate money...your tax dollars...to clean up this mess.  BP will survive intact...just like Exxon did.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

> I've yet to see any layer sue the government over this



So that means it'll never happen right?  Engage brain before flapping gums spidey.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





> Four classes of parties, termed "potential responsible parties," may be *liable *for contamination at a Superfund site:
> 
> * the current owner or operator of the site;[5]
> * the owner or operator of a site at the time that disposal of a hazardous substance, pollutant or contaminant occurred;[6]
> ...


 Do you know what the term "liable" means?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Do you know what the term "negligence" means?  Hint: When a government engineer gives final approval to drill and he hasn't reviewed safety and test data to make an informed decision.
Wake the fuck up!!!!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



The Gulf of Mexico isn't an abandoned hazardous waste site.


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I'm not gonna spoon feed you. You go find the answer for yourself.
> ...



I haven't proved you anything. All I said was that you need to find information for yourself. Any source I give you, you will dismiss. Therefore, you have to go find it for yourself. That way, you can discover the facts for yourself - like I do - instead of picking up left wing talking points and just running with them. 


I don't make up the law. The law is what it is. Fact: more than one party can be held liable. That may - or may not - include the US Government. I don't pretend to be a lawyer.... unlike you.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





Yeah, sorry, the government isn't liable. That's not what the law says. You can't just make it up dude!


> Specifically, CERCLA was intended to address the damage presented at waste disposal sites where releases or threatened releases of contaminants had occurred and traditional negligence theories did not provide a basis for recovery against the parties responsible for placing the hazardous substances in the environment.*[1] CERCLA imposes strict liability upon: (i) the current owner or operator of a facility from which there has been a release or threatened release of a hazardous substance; (ii) any person who owned or operated a facility at the time the hazardous substances were disposed; (iii)any person who, by contract, agreement or otherwise arranged for the disposal or treatment of a hazardous substance or arranged with a transporter for transport for disposal or treatment of a hazardous substance; and (iv) any person who transported the hazardous substance to a facility from which there has been a release or threatened release.[2]  * *The reasoning behind CERCLA strict liability is to shift the cost of the necessary environmental response from taxpayers to the parties who benefited from the intentional use of such sites*.[3]


http://www.natlawreview.com/article...-toxic-tort-cases-superfund-rules-don-t-apply



I love it how all the big government haters now think its government's responsibility to ensure the safe operation of a PRIVATE company.


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > How is it you can spend 24 hours a day on here now....I looked at your post times for your messages and they are all around the clock for the last month...are you on meth now?
> ...



THats a yes...... THought you were a tweaker...


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Sorry dumb ass....this has got nothing to do with the rig explosion in the Gulf.

Engage brain before flapping gums.


----------



## jason83 (May 13, 2010)

Spidey, I have been reading up on this site for a while and this is my first post. I am fairly liberal on somethings and I do think that BP should take responsibility for the clean up cost and some other economical costs. They have yet to say they are not going to do that. My question to you is why would you think that the whistleblowers and government oversight not be just as responsible? Because it sounds to me that you have a double standard here. How can you expect to avoid incidents like this in the future if you do not hold both parties accountable?


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 13, 2010)

But...but... corporations never do harm....but.....but......the markets will make them do things correctly.......but......government regulations hinder business....but....but.....


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 13, 2010)

but don't you know,. someone in the government screws up, its Obama's fault. Somebody does good in the governmnet, it has nothing to do with Obama, dishonest fucks


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> But...but... corporations never do harm....but.....but......the markets will make them do things correctly.......but......government regulations hinder business....but....but.....



But ... But...government inspectors can ignore their responsibility and not have to worry about anything....but but....we need more regulations and more inspectors to flout their responsibility...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



So you have gone from denying the Government authorized the oil rig to begin drilling without proper inspections to now claiming the Government is not to blame for failing to do its job properly. I got that about right?

Tell me moron, when you though Bush was to blame did you blame him for the spill? Your buddies have, they have posted numerous links to claims that under Bush inspections were lessened or not required.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> but don't you know,. someone in the government screws up, its Obama's fault. Somebody does good in the governmnet, it has nothing to do with Obama, dishonest fucks



but don't you know,. someone in the government screws up, it was Bush's fault. Somebody did good in the governmnet, it has nothing to do with Bush, dishonest fucks.

Kinda sucks being on the receiving end now...doesn't it?


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

jason83 said:


> Spidey, I have been reading up on this site for a while and this is my first post. I am fairly liberal on somethings and I do think that BP should take responsibility for the clean up cost and some other economical costs. They have yet to say they are not going to do that. My question to you is why would you think that the whistleblowers and government oversight not be just as responsible? Because it sounds to me that you have a double standard here. How can you expect to avoid incidents like this in the future if you do not hold both parties accountable?



 Welcome to the rabid right, because your well thought out, reasoned response will be labeled 'right wing whackjob'.

My point - BP have said they will bear the cost of clean up and they will pay all legitimate claims for compensation. Exactly what more are they supposed to do? 

According to the drooling lefties, we should illegally seize their company (a foreign owned business) and sell their assets. 

I'm still waiting for Spidey to dare to go find out who signed off the drilling on behalf of the United States. He is SO not gonna like the answer.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



You got it right...I handed him his ass again.  Right now he's scouring his left wing loon sites looking for more ammo to back up his claims....but he will fail.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

California Girl said:


> jason83 said:
> 
> 
> > Spidey, I have been reading up on this site for a while and this is my first post. I am fairly liberal on somethings and I do think that BP should take responsibility for the clean up cost and some other economical costs. They have yet to say they are not going to do that. My question to you is why would you think that the whistleblowers and government oversight not be just as responsible? Because it sounds to me that you have a double standard here. How can you expect to avoid incidents like this in the future if you do not hold both parties accountable?
> ...



I already pointed that out to him....that's why he smashed his keyboard.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

jason83 said:


> They have yet to say they are not going to do that.


LOL!


> My question to you is why would you think that the whistleblowers and government oversight not be just as responsible?  Because it sounds to me that you have a double standard here.



Its not a double standard. The government was not the owner or operator of the rig. If you don't see how its relevant who actually owns and operates the rig - then I don't know what to tell you! A failure of government to properly inspect is no license to violate regulation, sorry!




> How can you expect to avoid incidents like this in the future if you do not hold both parties accountable?


Both parties accountable or liable? There's a difference.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tell me moron, when you though Bush was to blame did you blame him for the spill?



Huh?Though?



> Your buddies have, they have posted numerous links to claims that under Bush inspections were lessened or not required.


How numerous?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

> A failure of government to properly inspect is no license to violate regulation, sorry!



Then why do you insist on another 10,000 pages of regulations on corporations if you aren't going to enforce them?

and you got your priorities all fucked up...(like we didn't know that) when a company does testing and the tests FAIL...it's the government INSPECTORS JOB TO REVIEW ALL RECORDS TO MAKE INFORMED DECISIONS!!!!!

That engineer will be called before Congress to testify...watch and see.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> > A failure of government to properly inspect is no license to violate regulation, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I honestly prefer litigation to regulation.


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > but don't you know,. someone in the government screws up, its Obama's fault. Somebody does good in the governmnet, it has nothing to do with Obama, dishonest fucks
> ...



Umm, Bush is president? Moron


----------



## Dr Gregg (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> > but don't you know,. someone in the government screws up, its Obama's fault. Somebody does good in the governmnet, it has nothing to do with Obama, dishonest fucks
> ...



NOt really, sad how stupid and petty people like you are. Every stupid comment about Obama, every whine just makes you look so incredibly stupid.

I criticized Bush for one thing, which is totally legitimate, invading Iraq, that has killed many and spent billions.  Oh, and abstinence only education which is a huge failure


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



You got bitchslapped again and that's all you got?  I guess when making a comparison like this I will include dates next time for the terminally stupid fucks like Gregg.  Thanks for playing pussy.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

Dr Gregg said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Gregg said:
> ...



You sound just like a Bush supporter!!!!  Congratulations neo-con.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

Hey PatekFuck and CaliWhore-


ex post facto does not apply in this case. Court ruled on this issue in 1798 in Calder V Bull.


> *
> The holding of Calder remains good law: the ex post facto provision of the Constitution (Art. I, § 10, cl.1) applies solely to criminal cases, not civil cases.*



Calder v. Bull

So fuck off bitches.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Hey PatekFuck and CaliWhore-
> 
> 
> ex post facto does not apply in this case. Court ruled on this issue in 1798 in Calder V Bull.
> ...



Sorry you stupid ass motherfucker   There will be criminal charges filed if there's evidence that NEGLIGENCE HAS TAKEN PLACE.

Engage brain before flapping gums!!!!


----------



## jason83 (May 13, 2010)

Well I am not on the far right because I do believe in government oversight just that they are held at the same standards that they hold for the corporations. That is why the democrats continuously keep me voting as an independent. Same for the republicans. Things like campaign finance reform should of been the first thing that the democrats should of done. Before they passed any large legislation. That would of proved to me that they were willing to walk the walk. I hate to break it to Spidey but in the government and corporate worlds the whistle blowers always seem to go down with the sinking ship.


----------



## Claudette (May 13, 2010)

California Girl said:


> jason83 said:
> 
> 
> > Spidey, I have been reading up on this site for a while and this is my first post. I am fairly liberal on somethings and I do think that BP should take responsibility for the clean up cost and some other economical costs. They have yet to say they are not going to do that. My question to you is why would you think that the whistleblowers and government oversight not be just as responsible? Because it sounds to me that you have a double standard here. How can you expect to avoid incidents like this in the future if you do not hold both parties accountable?
> ...



Ditto.

Great, no nonsense post by Jason. 

I agree with it 100%.

BP will pay and we will just wait and see if there is another Congressional hearing so they can rake the Govt engineers over the coals. 

Ain't gonna hold my breath for that one though. LOL


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Hey PatekFuck and CaliWhore-
> ...





The law they are trying to pass - the one you and CaliWhore are claiming violates ex post facto - would raise* civil liability* limits - not change criminal penalties. You have got to be the biggest idiot on the planet!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

Claudette said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > jason83 said:
> ...





Hey BP said they would pay,I guess they will. Corporations don't lie. They are also more concerned with protecting our coastline than turning a profit.;


----------



## Nonelitist (May 13, 2010)

I have a proposal... and I usually don't propose such things.

Spidey has proven to be such and idiot that I think it is no longer worth responding to him.

Let him simmer in his own stupidity, anger and hatred.

I am no longer in the mood to try to argue with such an idiot.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> I have a proposal... and I usually don't propose such things.
> 
> Spidey has proven to be such and idiot that I think it is no longer worth responding to him.
> 
> ...



When I cited an actual supreme court case to prove my point, I suspected it wouldn't be too long before I was called stupid for it.

I'm sorry you don't like facts.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Look...you have got nothing!!!!  You have been beaten down in your own thread...just give it up....hell it's already been moved to the whacko ward conspiracy theory section.  You lost.

Now...like I said.  If there's evidence of criminal wrongdoing there will be charges filed.  Not a single person living along the Gulf Coast want's anyone to get away with negligence.

PEOPLE DIED YOU DUMB FUCK!!!!!  THERE WILL BE CRIMINAL CHARGES FILED!!!!!!!!

What part of this do you NOT understand.  The government engineer gave the FINAL APPROVAL FOR DRILLING TO BEGIN AND 10 PEOPLE WERE KILLED!!!!!!!!


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> > I have a proposal... and I usually don't propose such things.
> ...



The only thing is...it doesn't prove your point....you are grasping for straws to save face...and failing.

Engage brain before flapping gums.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



PLease explain how. You claimed ex post facto would prohibit the liability limits from being raised on BP after the fact. I provided a Supreme Court case that proves otherwise. So please explain how I "lost". Does using facts mean I lose? Should I instead just make up in my head whatever I think the law sounds like it should be, like you and Cali? 




> PEOPLE DIED YOU DUMB FUCK!!!!!  THERE WILL BE CRIMINAL CHARGES FILED!!!!!!!!


And now you're asserting that ever industrial accident that results in a death has a criminal act attached to it. You don't understand the law, _at all_, do you?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



We are not discussing liability limits...we are discussing criminal negligence by the U.S. government engineer who gave the final approval for drilling operations to begin....thus incurring some liability to be shouldered by the government.
Keep searching through the left wing loon websites...you may yet find something that will save some face but at this point you're ship has sunk.
Engage brain before flapping gums.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> There wouldn't have been that many dead bodies if they would have been smart enough to evacuate!
> 
> But I suppose it's Bush's fault.



You are right.  Those lazy assholes deserved it.

BTW, I hope you never bitch about illegal immigration.  I mean, I know you are on the border, but all you have to do is be smart enough to evacuate your home and belongings and move elsewhere.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

> And now you're asserting that ever industrial accident that results in a death has a criminal act attached to it. You don't understand the law, at all, do you?



There you go again...putting words in people's mouths that they NEVER SAID.

When you have a Congressional inquiry and the U.S. government engineer admits he DID NOT REVIEW SAFETY INSPECTION RECORDS PRIOR TO GIVING FINAL APPROVAL FOR DRILLING OPERATIONS TO BEGIN...I would say that there may be some criminal charges brought against someone at some point.
You don't have any common sense do you?


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Wow.  That's really lame.


----------



## jason83 (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Your absolutely right that corporations lie just like the government officials that they bribe. I live in southeast texas. I literally drive by the spot of one the first big oil strikes every single day. It is no secret down here as is there that bp does not have the best standards. I love to surf and fish. I know the oil is beginning to head this way and I am extremely pissed about it. However I do want every party that was involved in corrupt activity to be accountable. There is silver lining to this whole event that has changed my life. Instead of joining green peace and annoying tankers and taking out my anger that way. I have decided to change to a completely new career field and get my second degree in EE with emphasis on power grid design. Thats the best way I can help what exactly are you doing to help the situation? Are you volunteering?


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Ever read his posts? He claims he is a astrophysics PHD candidate yet cannot follow a thread.... he often argues his own points. And he regularly talks in circles..... he is either high or a mental case...


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

gslack said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Like I said.  That was really lame.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...





We were discussing liability - just not in this thread. My bad.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> > And now you're asserting that ever industrial accident that results in a death has a criminal act attached to it. You don't understand the law, at all, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For violating what law? Last I checked failure to do your job wasn't automatically a crime.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

jason83 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...





Waiting to volunteer. No calls yet. The shit hasn't really hit hard yet, and I guess they don't want Joe Schmo who has only been out in the gulf a few times in his life setting up boom.


Much like in Katrina, the list of volunteers is probably huge. Unlike Katrina, I can't really think of a way to help independently without direction from an organized group. Any ideas?


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Okay care to clarify who and or what you are calling lame? I mean its kinda vague there....


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

gslack said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



I am calling you lame for stating that someone who posts things you don't like is high on amphetamines.

It's a close second to the lameness perpetrated by posters on here who claim that people that post things they don't like have varying degrees of mental illness (for which most of their diagnosis have been made up by them).


----------



## jason83 (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> jason83 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...




I am sure there will be plenty of chances all along the gulf coast. I believe that's the right thing to do but I just disagree with you making this a partisan issue. I have been through 3 hurricanes in the past few years. Two major ones. Rita which was just after Katrina, I was extremely pleased by the way the military and government responded before the storm. They learned alot from Katrina and saved alot of peoples lives including mine. I was stuck on a highway with no gas and a tanker truck came by and filled us up. It allowed to get me and my family to safety. I never saw a news organization actually report this in a manner of thanking these people. You keep talking about Katrina and making it into a failure of the right wing when that is just untrue. It was a failure of government at all levels and all parties. You can't just pick and choose like this.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

jason83 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > jason83 said:
> ...





As far as the oil spill, I'm not making this a partisan issue. Look back in my posts - I've neither blamed Democrats or Republicans for this. Its BP's fault.

And as far as Katrina, I've never denied the obviously inept response on the part of the city and state governments. Governor Blanco is one of the worst we've ever had. She's an idiot - I know this first hand. My Aunt, who is a senator in the arkansas state legislature, used her connections in Louisiana to give my wife and I a certificate of congratulations on our marriage from Governor Blanco herself - and one of the words on it is misspelled! (I forget which word, it wasn't our names though, it was a common word)


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



No you stupid fuck by bus. Didn't your Mayor order up buses to get you dumbass people out safely? 

But no we can't blame a black Mayor for not doing his due diligence, it's easier to blame whitey!

I've been living on the gulf cost my entire life, when a hurricane is in the gulf I don't wait for someone to tell me when it's time to fucking leave. If it's a Cat. 2 or lower I stay home, Cat. 3 or higher I evacuate. You dumbasses in Louisiana are too fucking stupid to know when it's time to leave.



> Officials with the City of New Orleans Office Of Emergency Preparedness make plans to deploy Regional Transit Authority buses and school buses to assist in the evacuation of the citys estimated 134,000 residents who do not own cars. According to RTA spokeswoman Rosalind Cook, an RTA emergency plan would supply 64 buses and 10 lift vans to transport people, either out of town or to local shelters. Its largest buses hold about 60 people each. However, city officials emphasize that the city is overmatched: Its important to emphasize that we just dont have the resources to take everybody out, says New Orleans Emergency Preparedness Director Joseph Matthews. [Times-Picayune, 7/24/2005]
> 
> In July 2005, Cook will warn officials that only 100 RTA buses will likely be available for a possible evacuation because the RTA will need to continue its regular operations until shut down by a city curfew. Bus availability will be further limited by the number of volunteer drivers who would agree to drive them away, she says. Moreover, even if the RTAs entire 364-bus fleet is deployed, it could evacuate only about 22,000 peopleless than one-fifth of those needing transportation. [Times-Picayune, 7/8/2005]


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


You expect that people who don't own a car have a spare bus they can use? 


> Didn't your Mayor order up buses to get you dumbass people out safely?


No, he didn't.


> But no we can't blame a black Mayor for not doing his due diligence, it's easier to blame whitey!


 If you want to blame a pro-business conservative like Nagin, go right ahead, its partly his fault anyway.


> I've been living on the gulf cost my entire life, when a hurricane is in the gulf I don't wait for someone to tell me when it's time to fucking leave. If it's a Cat. 2 or lower I stay home, Cat. 3 or higher I evacuate. You dumbasses in Louisiana are too fucking stupid to know when it's time to leave.


Any time there's a cat 3 in the gulf?* Wow, so you evacuated FIVE times in the 2005 hurricane season?* May as well just have left for the whole season, wouldn't you say?


----------



## jason83 (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> jason83 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



But people are trying to make the point to you that its also the government's fault. They are absolutely right. Oversight should be taken very seriously. Which I am not advocating more oversight because I believe the structure is fine the way it is. From what I have read it wasn't reinforced because of obvious corruption. Which means they are just as negligent as the corporation breaking the rules.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

jason83 said:


> But people are trying to make the point to you that its also the government's fault.



It is not the government's fault. The government does not own or operate the rig.





> Which means they are just as negligent as the corporation breaking the rules.


 You seem to be operating under the assumption that it is the government regulations which makes it unacceptable for BP to leak hundreds of thousands of gallons of crude oil into the Gulf. BP is not a 3 year old, the fact that a regulator missed something willfully or otherwise in no way shape or form absolves them from one iota of responsibility - unless you believe any action is morally acceptable so long as you don't get caught.. Government regulation is secondary to their primary responsibility as owners and/or operators.


----------



## jason83 (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> jason83 said:
> 
> 
> > But people are trying to make the point to you that its also the government's fault.
> ...



Well first off..there is no willingly or unwillingly about it..you don't miss something 100 times.. that is criminal negligence..second who gives bp the responsibility to drill in our waters?..how can you expect this to not occur again if there is no proper oversight?..there is more to this then just the whistle blower when it comes to the governments involvement..no BP is not a 3 year old but neither is the government..


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

jason83 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > jason83 said:
> ...



No one has to "give" them the responsibility - they are the ones doing the drilling, the responsibility originates with them. 



> .how can you expect this to not occur again if there is no proper oversight?..



The answer is simple. Hire 10,000 lawyers. Sue the fuck out of BP on everything imaginable having to do with this accident. After confiscating the entire company and selling it off - the other oil companies will see that they have more than enough financial incentive to ensure that never happens to them.

That is the ONE thing companies understand. MONEY. That's it! Nothing else matters to them. 

Its time to RAPE BP and make an example out of them.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

> Government regulation is secondary to their primary responsibility as owners and/or operators.



The primary responsibility of the rig owner is to operate the rig within the confines of the laws and regulations set down by the country they are operating in....in this case the United States.  The regulatory body that issues the lease and licenses for that owner to operate that rig is responsible to the government and the public by insuring the rig is operated in a safe manner.  When the inspectors and engineers fail to comply with regulations BY THEIR OWN ADMISSION and allow an UNSAFE RIG TO OPERATE they are negligent and should be charged accordingly.

That's the bottom line.....cost sharing and any other liability is left for the courts to decide.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (May 13, 2010)

> No one has to "give" them the responsibility - they are the ones doing the drilling, the responsibility originates with them.


Wrong.  BP just cannot start drilling willy nilly anywhere they want.  They have to apply for and receive a lease and a license to operate.  They must comply with rules and regulations set down in CFR's.  The government is responsible to the public to insure the rig is operated in a safe manner....BP failed by not having a working blow out preventer.  The government failed by ALLOWING DRILLING OPERATIONS to commence with an unsafe rig.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?

Its time to do what the U.S. does better than any nation - use free market forces to get companies to self-regulate. 

I propose the affected states in this disaster all chip in to hire a few thousand attorneys, investigators, paralegals, secretaries, and associated staff - and sue the fuck out of BP until they are no more. Force them to pay so much that the company gets confiscated and sold off.

This could be funded with a special tax that would be refunded with interest to the taxpayer when the case is won.


Once BP has been killed for their crime against nature - all the other companies won't need regulation to keep their shit in line. They will see that if they fuck up bad, they will simply be destroyed. That will be enough. 

BP may be a big company, but the gulf states are bigger and we're meaner. Its time to push the fuckers back into the sea just like we did in 1815!!!


----------



## jason83 (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



What if the police allowed someone to break into your house? How would you feel about that?


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



I said nothing about not liking what he posts in a real sense. I said he posts nonsense and can't follow the threads, and while he makes claims of a higher education, his demeanor and postings speak otherwise....

Now I call YOU lame for defending the known and undeniable little twerp, AND not being honest about what I say or what I mean....


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for that. You're seriously funny.... I suspect without realizing it but whatever.


----------



## Dr.House (May 13, 2010)

Johnny One-Note strikes again!


----------



## boedicca (May 13, 2010)

Yeah.  The government hiring thousands of attorneys to find ways to sue companies (when they have the power to make the most banal activity a crime) is really The Hallmark of a Free Market System.

Heh.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Yeah.  The government hiring thousands of attorneys to find ways to sue companies (when they have the power to make the most banal activity a crime) is really The Hallmark of a Free Market System.
> 
> Heh.



So you think regulation is the answer?

Or do you just not have an answer?

Wait, lemme guess your answer, its something along the lines of "trust the corporation", right?


----------



## boedicca (May 13, 2010)

You would first have to agree that it is not in a corporation's interest to harm or kills its customers - or the environment in which they live.

A good commentary on a similar topic:  The Toyota Hysteria

RealClearPolitics - Congress Accelerates Out of Control


----------



## California Girl (May 13, 2010)

The result of the OPs great idea.... not one foreign business would do business with the US. Good luck with the resulting depression.

This is why some of us feel it is important to learn the principles of 'critical thinking'.


----------



## Nonelitist (May 13, 2010)

I have a better idea you miserable, ignorant mass of jackassery.

I vote petroleum companies pull out of the gulf all together and then the only job you all have down there is holding the lighting for Girls Gone Wild Mardi Gras photographers.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 13, 2010)

~BH


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 13, 2010)

I'll give you some credit. You are heading more in the right direction.

Regulation won't solve problems. Regulation doesnt make people honest. And dishonest people have about a million ways to go around regulations.

Using the free market for them to self regulate is a fabulous idea. But the idea that they aren't already paying for it out the wazoo is ridiculous. You want to put them out of business? Because of an accident? How does putting them out of business clean things up? How does putting one of the companies leading the way in alternative energy prevent oil spills from happening in the future? 

How does losing American jobs with a company with a somewhat clean record in favor of Chinese companies drilling in the gulf without safety standards and absolutely no care about environmental impact in the gulf help?

You need to let go of the bitterness. Accidents happen. Even bad ones. Stop trying to punish people and just fix the problem.


----------



## The T (May 13, 2010)

> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> ...


 
Whatever the Hell this is supposed to mean. And whatever you're smoking? Keep on keepin' on. It serves you well...[NOT].


----------



## The T (May 13, 2010)

California Girl said:


> The result of the OPs great idea.... not one foreign business would do business with the US. Good luck with the resulting depression.
> 
> This is why some of us feel it is important to learn the principles of 'critical thinking'.


 
Sometimes out of the proverbial 'BOX'.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> 
> Its time to do what the U.S. does better than any nation - use free market forces to get companies to self-regulate.
> 
> ...


ROFLMNAO...

Where ANYONE in the US has ANY chance to show that they've been damaged by BP... at any level... you can rest assured that there's an attorney standing by, ready and willing to see to it that they have their day in court.

BP is a big company with TONS of coin... but legal principles aren't subject to being shut out by deep pockets... and anyone that can show that they were injured by the actions of BP will have no problem getting what is hustly coming to them.

What's noteworthy here is that IF the left ever nationalizes the Oil Industry, such injured individuals will NOT have the means to be made whole... thus proving once again the fallacious, regressive nature of Leftism, on the whole.

The biggest threat to the little guy... is that Leftism will prevail, precluding their means to take on their adversary...


----------



## The T (May 13, 2010)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> ...


 
*Yep. Just TRY to Sue 'Big Government'...*


----------



## geauxtohell (May 13, 2010)

gslack said:


> Now I call YOU lame for defending the known and undeniable little twerp, AND not being honest about what I say or what I mean....



Wow. 

That really hurts.

Not really.  I don't give a fuck.

As for honesty:  You accused him of being a meth head.  Quite trying to shimmy out of your lame attempts at a smear.  

If you'd been paying attention to his posts, you'd know he's a pothead and not a meth head.


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Now I call YOU lame for defending the known and undeniable little twerp, AND not being honest about what I say or what I mean....
> ...



pot head, meth head, with him its the same result... He's still a little twerp trying to fake his way through..... Oh don't worry no one is shimmying, I say he is a juvenile little troll as well....

If you don't give a fuck why make it an issue to show your ass about it? Or do you just want to be a douchebag or the hell of it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> 
> Its time to do what the U.S. does better than any nation - use free market forces to get companies to self-regulate.
> 
> ...



Do you think this strategy will stop the Chinese & the Brazilians from teaming up with Cuba to drill in the gulf?

Do you think the Chinese & Brazilians will adhere to American regulations?

Do their legal systems allow you to "sue the fuck" out of them?

Are the gulf states bigger then the Chinese & Brazilian governments? Are they "meaner"?

Do you really think you can "kill" China & Brazil for their "crimes against nature"? Do you really think the gulf states can "push the fuckers back into the sea"?


----------



## JBeukema (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Its time to do what the U.S. does better than any nation - use free market forces to get companies to self-regulate.



They tried that before.

Ask a librarian why OSHA and child labour laws were passed in the first place.





> I propose the affected states in this disaster all chip in to hire a few thousand attorneys, investigators, paralegals, secretaries, and associated staff - and sue the fuck out of BP until they are no more. Force them to pay so much that the company gets confiscated and sold off.



Some are trying.


----------



## JBeukema (May 13, 2010)

California Girl said:


> The result of the OPs great idea.... not one foreign business would do business with the US. Good luck with the resulting depression.
> 
> This is why some of us feel it is important to learn the principles of 'critical thinking'.


Yeah, because America has never shown any ability to produce anything ourselves


----------



## saveliberty (May 13, 2010)

As long as all the oil companies and the countries they are based in don't gang up on you.  Think along the lines of NO OIL for a year or more.  How is the strategy going now?


----------



## HUGGY (May 13, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> As long as all the oil companies and the countries they are based in don't gang up on you.  Think along the lines of NO OIL for a year or more.  How is the strategy going now?



Think along the lines of nationalizing the oil we own and throwing any who collude in treason in prison.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 13, 2010)

> Federal and state agencies are pressing ahead with an ambitious plan to build up chains of barrier islands east and west of the mouth of the Mississippi River to protect interior marshes from the spreading oil in the Gulf of Mexico, after state coastal restoration officials filed for a permit with the Army Corps of Engineers this week.
> *
> But one obvious component of the plan - hundreds of millions of dollars in funding from oil giant BP - remains uncertain.*
> 
> BP officials at the joint information center in Robert did not return phone calls seeking comment about the barrier island plan over the past three days.



Oh well, guess they lied to us when they said they'd pay to fix this. BIG SURPRISE


Barrier island defense against Gulf of Mexico oil spill being developed | NOLA.com


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

hell, they were damned if they did and damned if they didn't.. so if I were them I'd go with didn't too.. smart.


----------



## Zona (May 13, 2010)

Somehow this is going to be obama's fault.  

Oh and what kid of idiot sides with these oil guys?  ^^^^ putz


----------



## Eccgmike (May 13, 2010)

The T said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > The result of the OPs great idea.... not one foreign business would do business with the US. Good luck with the resulting depression.
> ...


I don't think arachnidboy trombone is capable of thinking period!


----------



## momonkey (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> 
> Its time to do what the U.S. does better than any nation - use free market forces to get companies to self-regulate.
> 
> ...





We're gonna make a Tea Party participant out of you yet. Now take your correct conclusion about what should become of BP and apply it to AIG, GS, BOA, GM, DCX and any other company that cannot make it playing by the same rules everyone else does. We don't need TARP I, TARP II, UAW bailout, Cash for Clunkers (UAW bailout II) or any other government program to reward failure and corruption.

When you bend the rules for one company/union/government because the consequences are painful (too large to fail), you also take away the primary reason people have to keep themselves divested of losers engaged in risky behavior. No company should be too large to fail and if they become so, they should be broken up so they are not too large to fail. 

BP lobbied both the Bush and Obama administrations and were granted exemptions to safety standards by both. They should pay a very dear price for buying off our politicians and causing a disaster like this one. If it means the end of BP, so be it. If investors lose their investment in BP, sorry, but you should have picked a more responsible company.


----------



## WillowTree (May 13, 2010)

Zona said:


> Somehow this is going to be obama's fault.
> 
> Oh and what kid of idiot sides with these oil guys?  ^^^^ putz



you have goats?


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > Federal and state agencies are pressing ahead with an ambitious plan to build up chains of barrier islands east and west of the mouth of the Mississippi River to protect interior marshes from the spreading oil in the Gulf of Mexico, after state coastal restoration officials filed for a permit with the Army Corps of Engineers this week.
> > *
> > But one obvious component of the plan - hundreds of millions of dollars in funding from oil giant BP - remains uncertain.*
> >
> ...



JESUS CHRIST you whiny little exaggerator.... OMFG! do you ever read what you are crying about? Your linked article says the following...

_"BP officials at the joint information center in Robert *did not return phone calls seeking comment *about the barrier island plan over the past three days. "_

Comment to whom? Do you think answering the phones every time some media calls is a good idea? You think their phones should be better used talking to the people who will have to get the money, or the government agencies who will have to do the work or collect it? How about the EPA?

Grow the fuck up you little moron.... If they did talk to the press every time they called, some asshole some where would accuse them of spending too much time with the press and not enough on the problem.....

Stop crying, stop fidgeting, and come down off your tweak junior. They will pay for it and no you won't get a check from them..... Moron....


----------



## HUGGY (May 13, 2010)

momonkey said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> ...



I agree 100 per cent..  Sorry can't rep a monkey.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > Federal and state agencies are pressing ahead with an ambitious plan to build up chains of barrier islands east and west of the mouth of the Mississippi River to protect interior marshes from the spreading oil in the Gulf of Mexico, after state coastal restoration officials filed for a permit with the Army Corps of Engineers this week.
> ...





Why are you such an ass? Small dick?


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Why are you such whiny broken record? Why are you always exaggerating and lying? 

THis is how many threads on the same subject from you now? Seriously get over it, there is nothing any one can do to change it happened.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Why are you obsessed with posting in threads about subjects you aren't interested in? I think you should see a shrink about this. Posting obsessively about something you don't care about has to be a fucking disease. In the meantime though, I would suggest you simply not post in threads you don't care about.


----------



## my2¢ (May 14, 2010)

Spiderman, your approach does seem like a most Libertarian one to the problem.  I certainly have no trouble in holding corporations accountable for their actions, but isn't the lawsuit route hampered in this situation by existing legal limits to liabilities of the corporations involved?  In looking to the future, I certainly wouldn't mind seeing any of these current limits greatly increased to give these guys incentive to go beyond what is simply required by regulation.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> The result of the OPs great idea.... not one foreign business would do business with the US.


 If they don't want our money then we can do business with others. Since you like corporations that rape the people and don't get punished in any meaningful way, you can have them. 




> This is why some of us feel it is important to learn the principles of 'critical thinking'.


Some of us feel like you're a snooty bitch, and its because you are.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> I have a better idea you miserable, ignorant mass of jackassery.
> 
> I vote petroleum companies pull out of the gulf all together and then the only job you all have down there is holding the lighting for Girls Gone Wild Mardi Gras photographers.


Somehow I don't think petro companies are going to leave all this money laying underneath the gulf floor just because you "vote" they should.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> But the idea that they aren't already paying for it out the wazoo is ridiculous.



Is that a joke? They made $6,000,000,000 last quarter. At $24,000,000,000 a year, I don't think they are hurting that much. Sorry, but if I were to dump oil all over the Louisiana coast, I would expect to have to pay more than 2 weeks pay to make it right.





> You want to put them out of business?


 Yes.


> Because of an accident?


 its no accident they were not prepared to handle this contigency. That's why its over 3 weeks later and the thing is still gushing out. Its clear they just prayed to God that all the safeguards on the rig would work - and should they fail, well oh well then, no big deal, just the worse U.S. oil spill in at least 20 years and probably far worse.



> How does losing American jobs with a company with a somewhat clean record in favor of Chinese companies drilling in the gulf without safety standards and absolutely no care about environmental impact in the gulf help?



Jobs? I'm almost certain that if BP doesn't want the money underneath the Gulf floor, someone else will. Their numerous competitors, for instance.



> Stop trying to punish people and just fix the problem.



Why do you think corporations should not be punished for doing wrong? Why do you think they should have more rights than people?


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Still going to play dumb when you are called out huh.....

Here is your MO.....

you say something ignorant or lie like you did in the OP. And then when you are called on it, you turn into an idiot. you pretend you don't understand, or you ramble off nonsense just like now....

Dude you have gone into a threads repeatedly and not understood a thing that was being discussed and tried to pull this "I'm smart/I'm ignorant now" crap... And at this same time you go around here trying to tell everyone you are a PHD candidate in astrophysics.... 

Seriously man, either you have a legitimate point to make or you don't stop wasting peoples time... YOUR OP was a lie.... You made the implications up and you cry when you are called on it? Grow up ! big baby, if you can't take getting caught lying then don't fucking lie.....


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

Another thread about this? OMG.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

my2¢;2305027 said:
			
		

> Spiderman, your approach does seem like a most Libertarian one to the problem.  I certainly have no trouble in holding corporations accountable for their actions, but isn't the lawsuit route hampered in this situation by existing legal limits to liabilities of the corporations involved?  In looking to the future, I certainly wouldn't mind seeing any of these current limits greatly increased to give these guys incentive to go beyond what is simply required by regulation.



Those limits will be raised by Congress very soon, and even if they aren't, the $75,000,000 cap is lifted automatically in cases of willful negligence.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

momonkey said:


> We're gonna make a Tea Party participant out of you yet. Now take your correct conclusion about what should become of BP and apply it to AIG, GS, BOA, GM, DCX and any other company that cannot make it playing by the same rules everyone else does. We don't need TARP I, TARP II, UAW bailout, Cash for Clunkers (UAW bailout II) or any other government program to reward failure and corruption.



Without tarp we'd be facing a 1930's style great depression right now. The problem is that these banks are allowed to get so big that the government has no choice but to bail them out - their failure would cause a collapse of the economic system. The obvious solution is to limit the size of banks.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

Oh goodie, _another_ thread on the same subject.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Oh goodie, _another_ thread on the same subject.



Hey you little whore, why do you insist on going around telling people how you don't like their threads? Here's an idea - why don't you find a thread you LIKE - and post in it? You can't find one - START ONE. This will help you to be less of a miserable ****.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

And we have a 4th neg rep from the ever impotent Tuba.

I really have to believe if you have _anything_ intelligent to say you'd say it. But nope, only neg rep. Way to go, you're a genius.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> And we have a 4th neg rep from the ever impotent Tuba.
> 
> I really have to believe if you have _anything_ intelligent to say you'd say it. But nope, only neg rep. Way to go, you're a genius.



You can expect to get one as often as I can give one whenever I see you post something to the effect of "this thread is dumb" in my threads. If you don't like them, FUCK OFF AND POST IN ANOTHER ONE YOU DUMB BITCH.


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> And we have a 4th neg rep from the ever impotent Tuba.
> 
> I really have to believe if you have _anything_ intelligent to say you'd say it. But nope, only neg rep. Way to go, you're a genius.



Well I just posi repped you... Should get some back...... Yeah he is a whiny little punk like that..


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > And we have a 4th neg rep from the ever impotent Tuba.
> ...



Like the other 11 you have on the same subject?


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

LOL, the whiny little punk just negged me and said this....

_"That's what you get for cancelling my neg rep to amanda"_ -spidermantuba

Dude how old are you? HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Oh goodie, _another_ thread on the same subject.
> ...





Who said I didn't like it? 

I _love_ that you make an ass of yourself.

I wonder though... who is more the whore and ****, me for thinking you're funny, or you for neg repping my 4 times when you can't think of anything better to do to make your point?

Do you know that everytime you hit me with you 12 points of neg I go up a point of rep or more because others pos rep me for making you look foolish? Your whole phD thing comes across as a complete farce when you start calling women ***** because they don't agree with you.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

gslack said:


> LOL, the whiny little punk just negged me and said this....
> 
> _"That's what you get for cancelling my neg rep to amanda"_ -spidermantuba
> 
> Dude how old are you? HAHAHAHA!



The sad thing for Tuba is everytime he negs me I get a flood of posi reps. I really feel sorry for someone that can't make a well reasoned argument and has to resort to negging.

I think we can safely assume Tuba keeps starting new threads on the same subject because he knows no 1 is paying any attention to him and he desperately craves the attention.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> I _love_ that you make an ass of yourself.
> 
> I wonder though... who is more the whore and ****, me for thinking you're funny, or you for neg repping my 4 times when you can't think of anything better to do to make your point?
> 
> Do you know that everytime you hit me with you 12 points of neg I go up a point of rep or more because others pos rep me for making you look foolish? Your whole phD thing comes across as a complete farce when you start calling women ***** because they don't agree with you.



I had no idea not using the word **** was a qualification for a PhD.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the whiny little punk just negged me and said this....
> ...



A "well reasoned argument"? LOL! Sorry but anyone who says "Don't worry about the oil spill, the Earth will take care of it" isn't deserving of a well reasoned argument! Such a poster would be deserving of only ridicule and insult.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > I _love_ that you make an ass of yourself.
> ...



Seriously? Ok then, cite the phD thesis or dissertation that uses the word **** in it. 

Go ahead and deflect all you want, it's game on, and I won't stop until you show where using that term is proper/normal/accepted of a phD candidate.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Is that really the best you've got? I guess I shouldn't be surprised from someone that's maturity level has lead them to call me a **** twice simply because I disagree with them. Can you cite a source or otherwise show that the earth won't take care of this issue? THis shouldn't be that difficult from a phD candidate such as yourself.


----------



## JW Frogen (May 14, 2010)

I have no dog in this fight, my dogs just lick and eat.

But Amanda if you want to make love to a man who opposes you I will take the other side of what ever side you want it on.

I should do this for a living.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> I have no dog in this fight, my dogs just lick and eat.
> 
> But Amanda if you want to make love to a man who opposes you I will take the other side of what ever side you want it on.
> 
> I should do this for a living.





It sounds like you've had even more to drink tonight than I have.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

Alright... JBeukema jumps in with a neg to defend the right of Tuba to use the word ****.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 14, 2010)

the ongoing oil spill is not important. the developments in this non-story are also not important.

important is what some insane bloggers "report" about evil obama et al.


----------



## JW Frogen (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > I have no dog in this fight, my dogs just lick and eat.
> ...



Let's mix it on. (In a Barry White baratone).


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



you are a retarded ****, fuck off. hey i can write that and don't lose my academic degree. how come?


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You didn't have 1 to begin with?

Appearing educated to your peers isn't a priority?

You're a dumbass posting on the intertubes?

Take your pick.


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

I also negged him for using it

now stop crying


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



that is actually a good comeback.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> I also negged him for using it
> 
> now stop crying



If making sure others know what a hypocrite and liar he is = crying then I guess I'm guilty as charged.

But then, I guess we're all "crying" then aren't we.

Seriously, anyone defending name calling over a well reasoned argument should be questioning why they are even on a "discussion" board. There's no discussion in name calling.


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

How 'bout intelligent discussion? 


You implied that vulgarity caused someone either to be refused or to lose their doctorate.

In doing so, you made yourself look like a moron.

Both of you made yourselves look like morons in this thread.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> How 'bout intelligent discussion?
> 
> 
> *You implied that vulgarity caused someone either to be refused or to lose their doctorate.*
> ...



I implied nothing of the sort. I inferred that a smart person (like an actual phD candidate)  would use their well reasoned, intelligent argument, not resort to childish personal attacks. If that makes me a moron I'll wear the label proudly.


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > *You implied that vulgarity caused someone either to be refused or to lose their doctorate.*
> ...





Amanda said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



First you implied that an education would make him not an ass.

Then he he conflated a prerequisite or requirement with qualification. 

Then you didn't correct him, but stood by your earlier conflation.


Again, you both look like  morons.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



I didn't realize it was my job to correct anyone. YMMV.


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Its time to do what the U.S. does better than any nation - use free market forces to get companies to self-regulate.
> ...






			
				California Girl said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -167 reputation points from  California Girl.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> .




LOL

I know, I  know, facts don't matter to you



California Girl said:


> Refute what you like, I honestly don't care.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I know that facts are your enemy but:

1. The US cannot produce goods cheaply enough to compete with countries such as China. 

2. Americans buy foreign goods more than US goods... Because they're cheaper. 

3. We have priced ourselves out of the market because of our Unions.

4. Foreign owned businesses invest VAST amounts of money into the US economy. 

5. If we adopted the OPs "idea", we would enter a massive depression that would continue for decades. 

For those who are capable of rational thought, his 'idea' is laughable. To drooling idiots who have no fucking idea how the global economy works, it's a perfect 'solution'. Good luck with that solution cuz it will tank our economy - AGAIN. 

Now, stop whining about being negged. It's pathetic.


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I know that facts are your enemy






> 1. The US cannot produce goods cheaply enough to compete with countries such as China.



Nor could the North produce cheap agricultural goods to compete with the (mostly Southern) salve states. Do you seriously intend to try to defend slavery and exploitation because you don't want to risk somewhat higher cost?

The money we pay for those goods currently go to international companies. By encouraging local/national production, we increase our national security (via our industrial independence), create American jobs, and keep the wealth generated in America.


> 2. Americans buy foreign goods more than US goods... Because they're cheaper.



Because of slave labour and a total lack of meaningful labour and industrial standards. Again, do you seriously intend to defend slavery, exploitation, and pollution just to avoid paying a few bucks more for something- especially when you're currently sending the money out of the country and helping make America dependent on a nation that has long been our enemy?





> 3. We have priced ourselves out of the market because of our Unions.



So paying a few bucks less is more important than not sending your child to a coal mine at 10-years of age, not pumping the pollution from the paper mills directly into the river, and having some sort of safety standards for you and your fellow workers?

Require all imported goods to meet our minimum standards, including environmental protection and roduct safety [lead, cadmium, etc]. Protectionism worked during this nation's guilded age and it can work again as one aspect of rebuilding this nation.

Some of us care about other human beings and also our country. Clearly, you care only about the bottom line and your bank account. That's the difference between you Bourgeois Liberals and Old Capitalists and we on the left who possess souls and morals.


> 4. Foreign owned businesses invest VAST amounts of money into the US economy.



How much money do they inject into our economy, how much do they create that leaves the nation, and how much is American independence and sovereignty and your own job worth to you? We can protect America, Americans, and human beings- or only the pocket books of people who would exploit useful idiots like you. I say we protect our nation and human beings. What say you? Are you on the side of America and Humanity or the side of the Bourgeois Capitalists?



> 5. If we adopted the OPs "idea", we would enter a massive depression that would continue for decades.



When did I express support for the OP's proposal?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 14, 2010)

There is no way to clean it up.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.  The government hiring thousands of attorneys to find ways to sue companies (when they have the power to make the most banal activity a crime) is really The Hallmark of a Free Market System.
> ...



Hey stupid!! Accidents happen no amount of regulations or lawsuits will ever change that fact!!


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> 
> Its time to do what the U.S. does better than any nation - use free market forces to get companies to self-regulate.
> 
> ...




Energy is a national security issue.  We should nationalize all domestic drilling, put it under the Department of Defense, use all the oil produced to supply the military, and sell the surplus to the American public at cost.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> ...



How very communist of you!  Also.... just curious about who this 'We' is that you refer to... because for the US Government to 'nationalize' domestic drilling and then sell the surplus to the American people would be, in effect, us paying for it twice.... Because the US Government is funded by the US Taxpayer... so if they 'nationalize' the drilling - we fucking own it so why should we pay for it again?

What a fucking communistic little dipshit you are.


----------



## Zona (May 14, 2010)

gslack said:


> LOL, the whiny little punk just negged me and said this....
> 
> _"That's what you get for cancelling my neg rep to amanda"_ -spidermantuba
> 
> Dude how old are you? HAHAHAHA!



Did you know if you post quotes from rep notes, it violates a rule in here.  Have a nice vacation...


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> And we have a 4th neg rep from the ever impotent Tuba.
> 
> I really have to believe if you have _anything_ intelligent to say you'd say it. But nope, only neg rep. Way to go, you're a genius.



I'm out of rep at the moment, thanks to Gunny and his damned rep rules. However, I will rep you later... that should make up for Spidey's little neg. 

If I forget, remind me!


----------



## Newby (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > How 'bout intelligent discussion?
> ...



I guess women aren't considered a minority by the libs in academia anymore either.   That must have gone by the wayside whenever Obama entered the scene against Hillary, they certainly couldn't ditch her fast enough.  Black vs femle.  Black wins!  You would think we would have heard something about that from the women's groups, but I guess they've been marginalized at this point.  The color of your skin outweighs the gender in the modern lib world apparently.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

Zona said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the whiny little punk just negged me and said this....
> ...



No it isn't. A neg rep comment is not a PM. Any convo's that follow a neg rep are PMs and are, therefore, not postable.


----------



## rdean (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> The facts that have come to light have caused me to change my thinking on the role of regulation with regards to this oil spill. If the current regulations were not being enforced - and it clearly wasn't just a one time slip up, which might be understandable - what makes us think future ones will?
> 
> Its time to do what the U.S. does better than any nation - use free market forces to get companies to self-regulate.
> 
> ...



This is the same incredibly stupid idea that Republicans used to defang OSHA and the EPA early in Bush's first term.  Only they called it, "Voluntary Compliance".

Where did it lead?  How about to "mining disasters" and "oil spills"?

Carry it one step further.  Remove all speed limit signs and make road rules "voluntary compliance".  But don't stop there.  Make car safety "voluntary compliance".  

Deregulate the food industry.

Deregulate pharmaceuticals.

Deregulate Wall Street.  Oh wait.  We already did that.  Ask the mine workers and the oil workers how that worked out.


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

Zona said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the whiny little punk just negged me and said this....
> ...



HAHAHHA! sorry but I m still here... pointing out Negrep abuse by a known troll, is not a rule violation... Sorry...


----------



## DiamondDave (May 14, 2010)

Jesus Christ.. if Tuber ain't a 1 trick pony, I don't know who is.... an accident is a 'crime against nature'??? If they were purposely dumping toxic waste, yeah, I could see that sentiment.... but drilling is a risky venture... especially beneath the waves... but we will NEVER be 100% safe... and no use waiting until some putz thinks we are 100% safe... As long as BP and whomever else is some responsibility for the mistake or the complete accident pays for the necessary cleanup effort, life must go on... it's kind of like a child, you can have them do corrective action to learn from the mistake and to make up for damage, but if you continually brow beat them over it it does no good...


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 14, 2010)

negrep abuse?

i came here for a negrep argument.


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> negrep abuse?
> 
> i came here for a negrep argument.



Monty python sketch?

Ding! times up!


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



It wouldn't be paying for it twice because it has to be gotten out of the ground.  Americans would only pay for the cost of getting it out of the ground and getting it refined.

Oh, and PS...

"Namecalling is the sign of a lost argument." (California Girl 10/09)

...so now that I've won that argument, anything else you want to discuss??


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I've been living on the gulf cost my entire life, when a hurricane is in the gulf I don't wait for someone to tell me when it's time to fucking leave. If it's a Cat. 2 or lower I stay home, Cat. 3 or higher I evacuate. You dumbasses in Louisiana are too fucking stupid to know when it's time to leave.



So you evacuated FIVE times in 2005?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...





So on this message board, I'm only allowed to use words you might find in a thesis or scientific paper?  That's kind of a strange requirement.


In general, we find that your statements are not justified.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > I also negged him for using it
> ...



You wouldn't know a well reasoned argument if it flew up your asshole and did the cha-cha-cha.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Exploration and refining are the bulk of the cost, not to mention distribution. Oh and you're not a dipshit, you're just stupid.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



So in other words - *YOU HAVE NO SOLUTION.* Thanks for your help.



I can't believe you evacuated 5 times for the 2005 hurricane season. That's nuts.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 14, 2010)

gslack said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



The latter.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> Jesus Christ.. if Tuber ain't a 1 trick pony, I don't know who is.... an accident is a 'crime against nature'???



Why do you think its an accident BP was not prepared to deal with this contingency?  I'm sorry, but at any point in this process, has BP looked like they know what the fuck they are doing, at all?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Can you cite a source or otherwise show that the earth won't take care of this issue?



Fisherman in Alaska are still waiting for the Earth to take care of the Exxon-Valdez you idiot.
Exxon Valdez Anniversary: 20 Years Later, Oil Remains


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Hey stupid, there are no solutions to accidents.

And no I didn't evacuate five times. in 2005, I evacuated once.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Then do us all a favor and stop wearing a seatbelt when you ride or drive a car.



> And no I didn't evacuate five times. in 2005, I evacuated once.



Uhh, OK. Then I caught you in a lie. You said:




> I've been living on the gulf cost my entire life, when a hurricane is in the gulf I don't wait for someone to tell me when it's time to fucking leave. If it's a Cat. 2 or lower I stay home, Cat. 3 or higher I evacuate. You dumbasses in Louisiana are too fucking stupid to know when it's time to leave.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/energ...velopes-new-orleans-again-14.html#post2302957

There were FIVE Cat 3 or higher storms in the Gulf in 2005. You said whenever a Cat 3 or higher enters the Gulf, you evacuate. So you lied.


----------



## Contumacious (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Oh well, guess they lied to us when they said they'd pay to fix this. BIG SURPRISE



And it was shown that they are responsible for the mess when/how?

.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Contumacious said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, guess they lied to us when they said they'd pay to fix this. BIG SURPRISE
> ...



 You're the biggest idiot here.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

New estimates of amount of oil gushing into the Gulf of Mexico spark congressional inquiry | NOLA.com


> National Public Radio asked Steven Wereley, an associate professor at Purdue University, to estimate the amount of oil leaking from a pipe on the Gulf floor viewed in video released by BP earlier this week. His computer program tracks particles on the tape and calculates how fast they are moving.
> 
> Wereley's estimates that anywhere from 56,000 to 84,000 barrels are leaking each day. Previous estimates from BP and the Coast Guard have placed the amount at 5,000 barrels a day. The higher estimate would mean the Gulf spill already exceeds the record set by the 1989 Exxon Valdez accident in Alaska


New estimates of amount of oil gushing into the Gulf of Mexico spark congressional inquiry | NOLA.com


----------



## DiamondDave (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Can you cite a source or otherwise show that the earth won't take care of this issue?
> ...



_Oil naturally "disappears" through two processes: As the tide rises over an oil patch, the water sloughs off bits of oil, which then disperse into the ocean as tiny, less harmful droplets that can biodegrade easily.

Biodegradation occurs when bacteria or other microorganisms break down oil as part of their life cycle. _


----------



## DiamondDave (May 14, 2010)

Squawk... BP.... Squawk.... BP


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2010)

Wow, Spiderman Tuba must have accumulated a great deal of power since he started here.  His answer to the oil problem is absurd and unworkable.  Foreign companies will simply sell the oil to China instead of us with the restrictions he suggests.  No oil means far worse problems for us than the spill.

That leaves you with domestic producers.  Now Huggy and company suggest you nationalize the oil fields.  Nice little socialist move there.  Do you think that will reduce the environmental damage?  That was your big reason for doing this right?  Maybe it is just a ploy to socialize another part of the economy.

Mindless ranting and poorly constructed "ideas" from the left.  I didn't even touch on the economic havoc from the reduced supplies.  Once again, the true character of the hateful left rears its head.  Comments like Tuba's remind me quickly that then a liberal says they care about someone, they mean I care about me and my feelings.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



No I never said I evacuate when a Cat 3 or higher enters the Gulf and the quote you furnished proves that. 

I said I evacuate when a hurricane reaches a cat 3 or higher, but I didn't specify exactly when I would evacuate. Obviously no sane person in Texas would evacuate when a Cat 3 or greater threatens you stupid fucks in Louisiana. 

It appears you lied about me lying, but that's to be expected. You've already shown yourself to be an avid liar.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Foreign companies will simply sell the oil to China instead of us with the restrictions he suggests.



Dude - WHAT restrictions?


----------



## HUGGY (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> New estimates of amount of oil gushing into the Gulf of Mexico spark congressional inquiry | NOLA.com
> 
> 
> > National Public Radio asked Steven Wereley, an associate professor at Purdue University, to estimate the amount of oil leaking from a pipe on the Gulf floor viewed in video released by BP earlier this week. His computer program tracks particles on the tape and calculates how fast they are moving.
> ...



STFU!!!  You stupid ASSHOLE!!!!  Why don't you just appreciate the new descrption of a gulf coast beach?  *"It's Shiny"*


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > New estimates of amount of oil gushing into the Gulf of Mexico spark congressional inquiry | NOLA.com
> ...



And it won't rust!


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie? 

Maybe they're right and the Professor is wrong? The Professor is basing his calculation on video tape. Maybe he's wrong. 

Unsurprisingly, Spidey yet again assumes facts not in evidence because they support his own view. Moron.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...






> I said* I evacuate when a hurricane reaches a cat 3 or higher*, but I didn't specify exactly when I would evacuate.


 OK. You just specified when you would evacuate in the very same sentence above! See bold-faced print. Says I EVACUATE WHEN A HURRICANE REACHES CAT 3 OR HIGHER. There were 5 Cat 3 or higher gulf storms that year. You still can't speak without contradicting yourself.



> Obviously no sane person in Texas would evacuate when a Cat 3 or greater threatens you stupid fucks in Louisiana.



Its interesting how you hold others to higher standards than yourself. Katrina was still predicted to hit the Florida panhandle as late as the 27th.


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Foreign companies will simply sell the oil to China instead of us with the restrictions he suggests.
> ...



Suing them out of existence would be considered restrictive by a reasonable person.  You do remember suggesting that in the first post you made right?


----------



## dvinman (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie?
> 
> Maybe they're right and the Professor is wrong? The Professor is basing his calculation on video tape. Maybe he's wrong.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, Spidey yet again assumes facts not in evidence because they support his own view. Moron.



Are you that gullible and naive? Did you not hear that BP covered up the safety of this rig? Guess not!


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



That's not name calling, it's a statement of fact. You support communism... you're a communistic little dipshit. Fool.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie?



Actually Cali, BP claims its not even possible to measure how much is coming out.


> But scientists and environmental groups are raising sharp questions about that estimate, declaring that the leak must be far larger. They also criticize BP for refusing to use well-known scientific techniques that would give a more precise figure.
> 
> The criticism escalated on Thursday, a day after the release of a video that showed a huge black plume of oil gushing from the broken well at a seemingly high rate. *BP has repeatedly claimed that measuring the plume would be impossible.*



Which is an obvious bold faced lie. BP could have measured the leak rate very accurately when it had the clogged coffer dam over the leak - its a giant measuring cup.


Calculations of Gulf Spill Volume Are Questioned - NYTimes.com





> Maybe they're right and the Professor is wrong? The Professor is basing his calculation on video tape. Maybe he's wrong.



The professor is basing his calculation on videotape, yes, what would you prefer he did, just pull a random number out his ass like everyone else so far? Because other than this single well justified calculation based on video evidence,  all we have is a government guess and a BP lie that they can't measure it.


----------



## martybegan (May 14, 2010)

I think I could probably come up with estimates just as realistic as anyone elses using a dartboard and a blindfold.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

martybegan said:


> I think I could probably come up with estimates just as realistic as anyone elses using a dartboard and a blindfold.



I fail to see how that is more accurate than estimates derived from video of the leak. Please justify your statement.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie?
> 
> Maybe they're right and the Professor is wrong? The Professor is basing his calculation on video tape. Maybe he's wrong.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, Spidey yet again assumes facts not in evidence because they support his own view. Moron.



Spiderflunky don't understand what an estimate is. It's impossible to know how much oil is coming out of the ground without knowing the rate of flow and the size of the leak. All they can do is provide an educated guess, which is what an estimate boils down to.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Putting someone in prison is also considered restrictive but some people deserve it. What is your solution here? Just let the corporations do as they please? Its quite simple - don't destroy our coast - and we won't destroy you - how fucking hard is that to get?


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie?
> ...



And from that you decide that they 'lied'. Honestly, your critical thinking skills are non existent. Must be hard to be you. 

IF BP lied, so did the US Coast Guard... and a few other agencies who independently came up with the same estimate.  

But then.... they didn't have the benefit of film footage at that stage.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie?
> ...



You know that, I know that.... sadly, critical thinking is not in Spidey's skill set. His particular talent LIES in, well, lies.


----------



## martybegan (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie?
> ...



The cofferdamn can't be used as a measuring device as 1) you really cant see into it. 2) its one liquid in it displacing another. 

If it worked they could determine spill rate by a combination of how much they pumped out with an analysis of what is in the hold.

To me this whole discussion is academic. There is a spill, its a lot of oil, and BP has to clean it.


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



We are not discussing what I would do.  You felt compelled to throw out an idea.  Now we are having fun beating the Hell out of the idiotic concept.  Quite frankly, I'm having way too much fun with that to let you in on my ideas.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie?
> ...




particle image velocimetry.



> All they can do is provide an educated guess, which is what an estimate boils down to.


 The range of error is specified in my subject line.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





BP didn't come up with the estimate. They simply refuse to acknowledge its at all possible to measure the flow, which is an obvious lie.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Tuber... it's quite evident to most everyone else what was meant by the statement.. the gulf is a large place... evacuation orders and landing estimate areas are not for the whole gulf area every time a hurricane comes into the gulf....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

martybegan said:


> The cofferdamn can't be used as a measuring device as 1) you really cant see into it. 2) its one liquid in it displacing another.




1) You can't really see much inside a 10,000 bbl barge, but you don't have to take a swim in its contents to measure how much is in it.

2) Yeah, that's actually WHY you can measure it. If it was one liquid mixing evenly with another, measurement would be much less practical. But since the oil tends to stay separate from the water, floating on the top, all you've got to do is measure the time from the point when the thing got clogged to the time when oil started flowing out around its base, then take the total known volume of the dam and divide it by that amount of time - voila, you have the leak rate.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > OK. You just specified when you would evacuate in the very same sentence above! See bold-faced print. Says I EVACUATE WHEN A HURRICANE REACHES CAT 3 OR HIGHER. There were 5 Cat 3 or higher gulf storms that year. You still can't speak without contradicting yourself.
> ...



Was I talking to you?


----------



## del (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> New estimates of amount of oil gushing into the Gulf of Mexico spark congressional inquiry | NOLA.com
> 
> 
> > National Public Radio asked Steven Wereley, an associate professor at Purdue University, to *estimate *the amount of oil leaking from a pipe on the Gulf floor viewed in video released by BP earlier this week. His computer program tracks particles on the tape and calculates how fast they are moving.
> ...




*es·ti·mate*
&#8194; &#8194;/v. &#712;&#603;st&#601;&#716;me&#618;t; n. &#712;&#603;st&#601;m&#618;t, -&#716;me&#618;t/ Show Spelled [v. es-tuh-meyt; n. es-tuh-mit, -meyt] Show IPA verb,-mat·ed, -mat·ing, noun
&#8211;verb (used with object)
1.
to form an approximate judgment or *opinion* regarding the worth, amount, size, weight, etc., of; calculate approximately: to estimate the cost of a college education.
2.
to form an *opinion *of; judge.
&#8211;verb (used without object)
3.
to make an estimate.
&#8211;noun
4.
an *approximate* judgment or calculation, as of the value, amount, time, size, or weight of something.
5.
a judgment or *opinion*, as of the qualities of a person or thing.
6.
a statement of the approximate charge for work to be done, submitted by a person or business firm ready to undertake the work


fuckwit


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You are one stupid fuck. 

Katrine did hit Florida on the 25th, and then it hit land again on the 29th in Louisiana. How many days notice do you need to evacuate? 

From this map of Katrina's path, it's obvious that once Katrina got past Florida it wasn't going to turn back around. So if they told you on the 27th it was going to hit Florida they lied and your dumbass obviously believed them.

FLHurricane.com: Google Map Plot of Katrina (2005) Google Maps Hurricane Track Overlay


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...





Awesome.Doesn't happen fast enough.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



It's an open forum, dumbass... I don't need your permission to interject in a conversation


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Lied? Why assume that they lied? Maybe they miscalculated? Cuz the Coast Guard said the same as BP so did BP bribe the Coast Guard to lie?
> ...



Can you post one post without lying? I have made no such claim, you lying bastard. Stop fucking lying.


----------



## jason83 (May 14, 2010)

It took them something like 23 days to release that video. Of course BP is going to try to cover it up. They knew independent scientist would have figured out a rough estimate in a day. Which they did. I don't think anyone would do anything different if they were running BP. Just considering they stand to lose BILLIONS of dollars here and a loss of somewhere around 20 percent of their stock price in just the past couple of weeks. We could end up kicking them out of the gulf when this is through. Would anyone else do anything different if you were in their shoes?


----------



## Si modo (May 14, 2010)

Christ, ANOTHER ST thread about BP????

Radioman has another to add to the spam list.



RadiomanATL said:


> Please quit littering the board with your hysterical whining. The conversation concerning the Gulf oil spill is a serious one that requires serious adults. This does not include you. Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martybegan (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > The cofferdamn can't be used as a measuring device as 1) you really cant see into it. 2) its one liquid in it displacing another.
> ...



You know how much is in the barge from how much you pumped, from the level indicator on the side, and from displacement. Mostly you can do this because it isnt 1 mile underwater. Also barges tend to be empty when you start adding stuff to them. 

For point 2, again 1 mile underwater. Also you would have only 1 shot at measuring if your method was really feasible. You would have to note when then spillover goes from clear to clouded, and would need laminar flow that miraculously bypasses the exitsting water in its way as it rises to the top of the bell. 

And all this to measure something when instead they could be working to figure out how to stop it.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Well.. keep your little ruby slippers on and keep wishing... because in all probability, with your derangement over the issue, nothing would be 'fast enough' for you


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> So if they told you on the 27th it was going to hit Florida they lied and your dumbass obviously believed them.



 Thank you Dr. Righteous Hindsight!


Just let me make sure I get this straight here:

a) One should evacuate whenever a cat 3 or higher hurricane is forecast to hit landfall near where one lives.

b) One should not trust hurricane forecasts.


Brilliant! You will go to any lengths of twisted fucked up logic to justify your hatred!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...





I apologize to BP and the other Corporate Gods for suggesting that 20+ years is too long to wait for the beautiful oil they are spilling on our coast to be gone. I am a mere citizen, I have no right to question the corporation.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

jason83 said:


> It took them something like 23 days to release that video. Of course BP is going to try to cover it up. They knew independent scientist would have figured out a rough estimate in a day. Which they did. I don't think anyone would do anything different if they were running BP. Just considering they stand to lose BILLIONS of dollars here and a loss of somewhere around 20 percent of their stock price in just the past couple of weeks. We could end up kicking them out of the gulf when this is through. Would anyone else do anything different if you were in their shoes?



What difference would it make knowing how much oil is leaking out? Fact is BP's primary goal wasn't to determine how much oil was being leaked, but to stop the damn leak. And a rough esitmate is just that.


----------



## boedicca (May 14, 2010)

And is anyone really surprised about this?

Why should a company that is being attacked by the Obama Administration to deflect attention from its lack of a "Day One Response" and is being threatened with Ex Post Facto legislation voluntarily do anything right now?   Such attacks by the government tend to force everything towards a "work to law" environment.  There is no incentive for BP to do anything other than the bare minimum. The government is overreaching to take more, BP will wait to see how to minimize the costs under that scenario.


----------



## DiamondDave (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You can question all you want... and you can whine all you want (lord knows you do that well)... but when it comes down to it, it will only take as long as it takes.... and no matter HOW much money you try and throw at it, it won't be completely cleaned up by efforts... the natural course of the biodegrade is the only way it will be completely gone

Oh... and your 20+ years appears to be based on the Exxon spill, which if you actually looked into it further, is slowed in recovery because of a specific set of circumstances in a closed system..... what is needed for the biodegrade to happen is in fact prevalent in the gulf.... but like I said, it is highly probable that nothing will be fast enough for you.... the rest of the people will live in reality


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

martybegan said:


> You know how much is in the barge from how much you pumped, from the level indicator on the side, and from displacement.




Draft measurements will only give you a very approximate number. To more accurately measure the contents, you would walk out on the deck and drop a gauging tape down one of the gauging holes to measure the innage. From that you would use a prepared table for that particular barge that lists volume as a function of innage.


> Also barges tend to be empty when you start adding stuff to them.


 You'd be surprised. Styrene especially can be a problem, because it solidifies as it warms. 



> For point 2, again 1 mile underwater. Also you would have only 1 shot at measuring if your method was really feasible. You would have to note when then spillover goes from clear to clouded, and would need laminar flow that miraculously bypasses the exitsting water in its way as it rises to the top of the bell.


All you need is video. Its not really that hard. A child could figure it out. They knew beforehand there was a possibility the think would clog up - they could have prepared to at least use that bad news to get a measurement. All you have to do is note the time the clog happens and have video on the thing. Sure, the point where oil starts to flow out the bottom won't be a precise moment in time, but it will be enough to got a rough estimate, and then you can go and model the flow inside after the fact to get a better estimate.



> And all this to measure something when instead they could be working to figure out how to stop it.


That is a false excuse. ONE scientist at Purdue, with maybe a couple of grad students helping him, came out with this estimate, its not like it took a team of scientists. BP probably could have sent video of the leak to dozens of scientists and engineers all over the world who would have gladly come up with independent estimates free of charge to BP.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > So if they told you on the 27th it was going to hit Florida they lied and your dumbass obviously believed them.
> ...



You shouldn't trust a forcast that is wrong. Any one with an IQ above 70, which you obviously do not possess, can view a radar screen and draw their own conclusion about the track of a hurricane. But when in doubt always err on the side of safety.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> jason83 said:
> 
> 
> > It took them something like 23 days to release that video. Of course BP is going to try to cover it up. They knew independent scientist would have figured out a rough estimate in a day. Which they did. I don't think anyone would do anything different if they were running BP. Just considering they stand to lose BILLIONS of dollars here and a loss of somewhere around 20 percent of their stock price in just the past couple of weeks. We could end up kicking them out of the gulf when this is through. Would anyone else do anything different if you were in their shoes?
> ...





Their only goal is profit.


----------



## Si modo (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > jason83 said:
> ...


Duh.



Goddam, are you stupid.


----------



## martybegan (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > You know how much is in the barge from how much you pumped, from the level indicator on the side, and from displacement.
> ...



Estimating a flow from a plume shown on a video is basically guesswork. i dont care how good you think your model is. And again it is a big waste of time. The only people who seem to care about how much oil is leaking are those trying to make political statements out of it. The people trying to stop if have other things to worry about.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> You shouldn't trust a forcast that is wrong.


How the fuck would I know its wrong until its already happened, Dr. Righteous "20/20" Hindsight ?



> Any one with an IQ above 70, which you obviously do not possess, can view a radar screen and draw their own conclusion about the track of a hurricane.



They could draw their own conclusions, but those conclusions would be ill informed. How do you suggest one predicts landfall simply by looking at the radar screen?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > jason83 said:
> ...



Mr. PHD assholephysics candidate, it's their not "there", and yes they're profit motivated as most corporations are, but at this time their concern is plugging up the leak.. after all this is oil that they could be selling to your dumbass, for a profit.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

martybegan said:


> Estimating a flow from a plume shown on a video is basically guesswork.


The term "guesswork" in this context has vague meaning. All scientific measurements - direct and indirect - come with associated margins of error. In this case, the margin is +/ 20%.



> i dont care how good you think your model is.



Its clear that you do not care for evidence, that much is evident.



> The only people who seem to care about how much oil is leaking are those trying to make political statements out of it.


I assure you the people of Louisiana care how much oil is being leaked out. Our particular methods of response to this catastrophe may depend on such estimates.


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> just curious about who this 'We' is that you refer to... because for the US Government to 'nationalize' domestic drilling and then sell the surplus to the American people would be, in effect, us paying for it twice.... Because the US Government is funded by the US Taxpayer... so if they 'nationalize' the drilling - we fucking own it so why should we pay for it again?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Clearly, that's why I wrote "their".



> , and yes they're profit motivated as most corporations are, but at this time their concern is plugging up the leak.. after all this is oil that they could be selling to your dumbass, for a profit.





Their concern is preserving their profits. Simply allowing the oil to flow without doing anything about would cost them more in the long run in terms of lawsuits, fines, willingness of people to buy from them.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

boedicca said:


> And is anyone really surprised about this?
> 
> Why should a company that is being attacked by the Obama Administration to deflect attention from its lack of a "Day One Response" and is being threatened with Ex Post Facto legislation voluntarily do anything right now?   Such attacks by the government tend to force everything towards a "work to law" environment.  There is no incentive for BP to do anything other than the bare minimum. The government is overreaching to take more, BP will wait to see how to minimize the costs under that scenario.



Ex post facto only applies to criminal law. See Calder v Bull (1798)


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't trust a forcast that is wrong.
> ...



Oh that's right, I forgot you were stupid!

How old are you nine? Ten? Most people I know that live on the Gulf coast can watch the track of a hurricane along with the barometric pressure and come up with a landfall prediction equal to are better than any meteorologist. And by knowing the rate of speed one can approximate the time of landfall. How do you think meteoroloist come up with their predictions? By flipping a coin?

Most meteorologist even give a "cone of probability" for morons like yourself.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...






BP executives scrubbing the marshes with toothbrushes


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


The meteorologists use high performance computers to run models to determine landfall, they don't just look at the radar and guess. When's the last time you watched the Weather Channel, 20 years ago?


----------



## jason83 (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > jason83 said:
> ...



I am not a scientist but I knew by first look at the video it was way more then a gallon a second. Even if there is mud and gas mixed in with it. It has to make some difference to American people's opinion if they see it first hand right at the beginning of the disaster. I am just saying it was withheld because of a PR issue and we are a pretty reactionary type of people. It sounds better to me to soften the blow a little bit. Of course their only goal is profit spidey. They are a company, I don't know of many companies that are as successful as BP without the main goal being profit. All I am saying is it is expected of them to react this way and they will pay the consequences one way or the other by losing the money. The true problem is when public servants and whistle blowers have the only goal of profit. Thats what bothers me.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Lord I hope not all coonasses are as stupid as you are.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





I'm not a coonass.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

Si modo said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



The jury came back with a 'guilty' verdict on that question some time ago.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Yes and with all their little toys they are no better at predicting landfall than they were 20 years ago. Like I said I've lived on this coast my entire life (40+ years), I've been through countless hurricanes I'm just as good are better at predicting landfall than most meteorologist. Oh and these "models" you speak of do nothing more than look at barametric pressure, jet stream and water temp to make a guess, hence the "cone of probability".


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



That's your opinion.


----------



## saveliberty (May 14, 2010)

Who does the US government sue for a dry hole, if we nationalize?  More importantly, who do WE sue if the government well pollutes?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



No, its a matter of fact. To be a coonass I would have to be descended from the French-Canadians that immigrated here about 200 years ago or so. As am I descended from Sicilian, Italian, and English immigrants who arrive a bit over 100 years ago, I am not a coonass.


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Proper regulation can make them far less frequent and devastating

You're arguing for making rape legal and letting people fire their guns into crowded theaters because it still happens sometimes and people shoot themselves in the face cleaning their rifles.


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

Zona said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the whiny little punk just negged me and said this....
> ...


No, it doesn't. Rep notes are not protected PMs, although replies to them are.

The case was argued in the forums and can be found in the feedback sections


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Really? The use of ethnic epithets? That's your argument?


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



English, British- same thing.

Fuckin' SIB bastard


----------



## Dr.House (May 14, 2010)

mods....


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> mods....



*Stands*



*Sits*


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 14, 2010)

ok, now combine all the birth certificate nonsense, and all the teaparty nonsense into one thread, too.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 14, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Coonass, despite sounding so, is not a racial epithet.  

It's basically the Louisana version of "hillbilly" or "hoosier".


----------



## JBeukema (May 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



I've always seen it classified as an epithet.

It's similar to 'peckerwood' or '******', both of which have been adapted by some folks as a means of self-identification.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 14, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> I've always seen it classified as an epithet.
> 
> It's similar to 'peckerwood' or '******', both of which have been adapted by some folks as a means of self-identification.



I guess it's an "ethnic slur", but it has nothing to do with race.

Coonass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I've never met anyone from Louisiana who considers it derogatory.  In fact, it's usually the opposite.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 14, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> mods....



I think I'm going to go ahead and take some of the credit here too.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Yes and with all their little toys they are no better at predicting landfall than they were 20 years ago.


That's not even true. Hurricane tracking improves every year.


> The NWS/Geophysical Fluid Dynamics Laboratory model. This model has been the best overall performing model the past three years. An upgrade to the model this spring has produced a 10-12% improvement in track forecasts and a 30% improvement in intensity forecasts when re-run on hurricanes from the 2005 season. The GFDL and HWRF models are the only models that provide specific intensity forecasts of hurricanes. Wunderground.com makes these graphics available on our computer models page. More deatiled GFDL graphics are available at NOAA/NCEP. See the "GHM" model under the heading, Hurricane Graphics.




Explanation of computer models used to track hurricanes : Weather Underground



> Like I said I've lived on this coast my entire life (40+ years), I've been through countless hurricanes I'm just as good are better at predicting landfall than most meteorologist.



No you aren't. What you're good at is being totally full of bullshit. 



> Oh and these "models" you speak of do nothing more than look at barametric pressure, jet stream and water temp to make a guess, hence the "cone of probability".



Wrong again Mr. Bullshit Artist. They solve the differential equations for fluid dynamics. 

(same link)


> The best hurricane forecasting models we have are "global" models, that solve the mathematical equations governing the behavior of the atmosphere at every point on the globe. Models that solve these equations are called "dynamical" models. The four best hurricane forecast models--GFDL, GFS, UKMET, and NOGAPS--are all global dynamical models. These models take several hours to run on the world's most advanced supercomputers


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > I've always seen it classified as an epithet.
> ...



Neither have I. I've read on wiki that some people consider it offensive but i have yet to meet one. I'll stop using it the day a real coonass looks me in the eye and tells me I've offended him by using the term.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > mods....
> ...



Oops. You're right. Credit where credit is due. 



You da man!


----------



## Eccgmike (May 14, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


While I disagree with geux's political views, he is absolutely correct on this point, as I spend quite a bit of time in south Louisianna and some of my best friends are "coon-ass's". It has nothing AT ALL to do with ethnicity!!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 14, 2010)

Eccgmike said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



It refers to those of Cajun descent. Not all Louisianians are Cajun. We have massive populations of people descended from African, English, Italian, Sicilian, German, French, Irish, Native, and Vietnamese people.


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > mods....
> ...




Rotfl!  What an arrogant bitch.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



A rep whore with the clap blowing a dude...............

Nice.


----------



## California Girl (May 14, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I've missed you!!! Yay! My crazy stalker is back. You love me really, GayB. You know you do.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...




I have a right to be.

You don't.

Sucks to be you.


----------



## CurveLight (May 14, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Proving my post was unnecessary.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Proving mine was as well.

We all already know it sucks to be you.

Have a good day!


----------



## DiveCon (May 14, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


isnt that the case with ALL your posts?


----------



## Zona (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...





gslack said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



^^^^ I have been schooled, so have you now..


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 14, 2010)

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



No.  I'm just minimally observant.  Listen........if I saw some whore blowing a dude on Amarillo Blvd (known prostitute hangout, shows up on the news in the summer a lot, as well as has been shown on COPS), as I was riding down the street, I'd say something about it as well.

Why?  Because it's not something you see everyday (usually).

Why did I notice you?  Because after the 1000th time, I'm thinking someone should tell you to take it to a back room somewhere.

But.........if you wanna persist with whoring in public, okay.  I'll notice it as little as possible.  Please try to keep the smacking gums sounds to a minimum.


----------



## Dr.House (May 14, 2010)

Awesome thread...

Has a bit of everything...

Dr. House approves...


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

Zona said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Nope sorry, still here....


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> You know, karma is a b****. So I have to wonder what the heck is attracting these disasters to New Orleans.


Must be all the gayness at Mardi Gras. God hates homos.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Cool, you posted something I agree with! You are indeed 'minimally observant'. I'm glad that you recognize the damage that the years of drug abuse have done to your once vaguely adequate brain.

Got a lawyer?


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Cajun food is much overrated.  Some good things come outta there, but they take pride on burning and over-spicing with hot peppers what the rest of the world calls inedible and calling it a delicacy.
> ...



Cajun and Creole food rock.  I don't care where its from.  It's all good.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



What was the name of the lawyer who successfully helped you comprehend that even though you have to pay guys on the street to fuck your fat ass it is still prostitution?  That's who you should recommend chubby.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...




Can't you find anything less stale than the "I'm rubber you're glue" third grade mind-set?  Silly question.....if you could have you would have.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



That's the best you got? Whining about me being fat - and you would know this how, exactly? Have we met? Does my pic look like I'm overweight? Seriously, how much more fucking stupid do you want to show yourself up as? 

Is AGayBiker so intellectually challenged that he needs you to answer on his behalf? 

Curvey, you are one fucking stupid little man. I pity you. In your enthusiasm to 'offend' me, you have, again, shown yourself to be nothing more than a fool. Shame on you.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Oh

My

God.

If ever there is a classic definition of 'hypocrite', it is you. Just look at your last post to me... And you dare to whine at anyone else for the 'I'm rubber, you're glue'? 

Christ on a bike, Curve. You are in a class of your own. You're not even smart enough to qualify for moronic status.


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

boedicca said:


> You would first have to agree that it is not in a corporation's interest to harm or kills its customers - or the environment in which they live.
> 
> A good commentary on a similar topic:  The Toyota Hysteria
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Congress Accelerates Out of Control



Usually, but not always.  There is an agency problem.

If people are paid heavily on stock options or profit bonuses based on what happens this year, there is an incentive for those people to lower costs to boost their compensation now at the expense of the future.  If you have an incentive to make $50 million this year, what do you care what happens 10 years from now?

I am generally sympathetic to business, but the people who run big businesses are usually not the same as the people who own the business, and their incentives are different from shareholders.  Corporate governance in this country is weak, which allows executives to put their own interests ahead of shareholders, who do have an interest in seeing their company grow.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Is that why you whine with the neg rep button so much you ass kissing ****?  You don't even have the honesty to admit you posted a pic of someone else so you wouldn't have to show your fat ass.


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2010)

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > You would first have to agree that it is not in a corporation's interest to harm or kills its customers - or the environment in which they live.
> ...



Excellent point on stock options for key executives.  It seems to be a huge incentive to gut the corporation for short term gain.  Options should serve the function of smoothing out stock prices, not contributing to their wild swings.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Not surprised you couldn't comprehend...and don't forget you have to announce to the world you hit the neg rep button because you know.....you forget to do that sometimes.....lol.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You're deluded. What a fucking freak. Prove it..... go ahead.... I'll wait..... for a looooong time cuz you won't be able to prove shit that ain't true.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




You're contradicting yourself again fatass.


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I don't have a problem with options per se.  I have a problem with the asymmetric payoffs they produce as they are often structured.  You can structure options to better align executives' interests with shareholders.  Better yet, pay the executives in stock and tell them the can't sell for several years.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

Toro said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




How could this be regulated?  Legislation is a waste of time and there are so many worlds between the execs and ground zero that people are always going to take a huge risk.  It seems the only hope of encouraging self regulation is to impose high penalties such as decades long prison terms....and none of that Lay-man shit where they still walk around free after being convicted.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I'd rather have a fatass than a fathead, moron. 

So, let's have the evidence of your accusation then.... otherwise, the board is gonna have to label you as a liar.


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2010)

I'd rather have an ignore feature than a negative rep one.  Although that comes in handy too some days.


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> How could this be regulated?  Legislation is a waste of time and there are so many worlds between the execs and ground zero that people are always going to take a huge risk.  It seems the only hope of encouraging self regulation is to impose high penalties such as decades long prison terms....and none of that Lay-man shit where they still walk around free after being convicted.



Board structure and corporate governance are regulated and legislated at the exchanges and the state level.  Laws and regulations can be passed which give shareholders more power to shareholders to control boards.  The Scandinavian countries do this very well.  There are several pro-shareholder initiatives in front of Congress and the SEC right now, and executives are fighting it tooth and nail because it removes power - and thus their power to effect their own compensation - away from them to shareholders.

That doesn't mean we wouldn't have an oil spill like we had in the Gulf.  Sometimes shareholders' interests are at odds with the interests of the nation at large.  I'm merely trying to disabuse the notion that companies will always act to maintain their reputation.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > How could this be regulated?  Legislation is a waste of time and there are so many worlds between the execs and ground zero that people are always going to take a huge risk.  It seems the only hope of encouraging self regulation is to impose high penalties such as decades long prison terms....and none of that Lay-man shit where they still walk around free after being convicted.
> ...




I'm aware of legislation that has been in place for board structures, trading regulations, etc.  I was speaking specifically to the point of execs acting out of personal interest.  Legislation in favor of more shareholder Rights is obviously a step in a better direction but is it the best direction?  How can it be restructured to remove consolidated power to effectively negate the current de facto plutocracy without encroaching Communism?

As for companies always acting out of PR reasons...who the hell would buy that?  Many corporations, including the Catholic church, have been operating above the law for decades.  I fear some suspect if a large business is still legally in business that it must be proof they have complied with the law.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Oh look, liar boy is ignoring my request to back up his accusations.   I am shocked! Who would have thought that liar boy would not have the evidence to back up his shit?


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2010)

A good answer to the problem Toro.  Give a company the tools to effectively self regulate.


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> I'm aware of legislation that has been in place for board structures, trading regulations, etc.  I was speaking specifically to the point of execs acting out of personal interest.  Legislation in favor of more shareholder Rights is obviously a step in a better direction but is it the best direction?  How can it be restructured to remove consolidated power to effectively negate the current de facto plutocracy without encroaching Communism?
> 
> As for companies always acting out of PR reasons...who the hell would buy that?  Many corporations, including the Catholic church, have been operating above the law for decades.  I fear some suspect if a large business is still legally in business that it must be proof they have complied with the law.



I don't think you will ever get executives to act first and foremost out of their personal interests.  I think its better to get their interests aligned with shareholders and those of shareholders and executives aligned as best we can with society's at large.  Usually, society's best interests are the self-interests of individuals, but sometimes they are not.  I don't really know what the answers to that are.  I think moral suasion is a powerful tool, but I believe that the increase in self-interest has obviated moral suasion over the past decades.  

Today, its not the oil companies that rule America.  It is Wall Street.  And Wall Street will totally fuck you over for a dollar.  It wasn't always like that on Wall Street.  Its always been a greedy place, but at least there was some self-awareness several decades ago.  Wall Street is now run by traders, and traders don't give a shit.  Now that Wall Street has risen to the pinnacle of American society, we have adopted their ethics and standards.  If moral suasion doesn't work, then there is always prison.

I don't want to sound too much like a moralizing lecturer.  Corporations generally produce far, far more good than bad.  And my guess is that when we get to the bottom of this oil spill, we will find a failure of operating procedures at BP coupled with a culture of lax oversight and cutting costs as the primary culprits in this disaster.  But the incentives at the very top of corporate America are often mis-aligned.


----------



## DiveCon (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


the board has already labeled him a fucking moronic idiot


----------



## Big Fitz (May 15, 2010)

Huh, haven't seen spuddytuber in 24 hours.  Either he's hiding, banned or I'm just not interested in looking hard enough.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 15, 2010)

Cali Twit is pissed because someone (me) called her a whore.

Fuck man........the way she brown noses and whores for rep should be a clue.  I've found that a lot of times a persons personality on a board pretty much reflects what they're like in life.

Cali Twit is a clueless rep whore.  By the way bitch, why do I need a lawyer?  You gonna pull up the whole slander thing?  Go ahead.  Waste your money.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Keep contradicting yourself fatass.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Do you actually know what the word 'contradicting' means? Cuz I haven't.... but you have lied. And by refusing to provide evidence to the contrary, you make yourself look even more of a pathetic little loser than you started out as... and that is impressive.


----------



## saveliberty (May 15, 2010)

Gee, we can't even get Curvelight to admit the truth.  Yet many think a big corporation with full time paid attorneys are suppose to just be totally honest.  Harder than it looks huh?


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Gee, we can't even get Curvelight to admit the truth.  Yet many think a big corporation with full time paid attorneys are suppose to just be totally honest.  Harder than it looks huh?



Hell will freeze over before that cretin has the courage to admit she was wrong. She is an example of what happens when children are not taught morals.


----------



## DiveCon (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, we can't even get Curvelight to admit the truth.  Yet many think a big corporation with full time paid attorneys are suppose to just be totally honest.  Harder than it looks huh?
> ...


its female?


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Cali Twit is pissed because someone (me) called her a whore.
> 
> Fuck man........the way she brown noses and whores for rep should be a clue.  I've found that a lot of times a persons personality on a board pretty much reflects what they're like in life.
> 
> Cali Twit is a clueless rep whore.  By the way bitch, why do I need a lawyer?  You gonna pull up the whole slander thing?  Go ahead.  Waste your money.



Ahhhhh, bless your little brain. You missed the point, again. You're a sweetie, seriously. You're growing on me. 

Bankrupting you wouldn't be a waste of money, my sweet. It would be a laugh.


----------



## HUGGY (May 15, 2010)

How many times you gotta be told!!!   

When a chic asks ya??...Do I look *Fat* in this thread???   

The answer is..........???????


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I always talk to the level of my audience.

Maybe one day you will obtain the 4th grade level of communication from me.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> .... otherwise, the board is gonna have to label you as a liar.



We haven't already?


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





You need it spelled out.  You are always saying I'm stupid, moronic, and a liar.  If you believe those things why do you care that I point out you posted a false pic of yourself?  There must be some level of truth or you wouldn't care.

A lot like when I guessed you're nothing but a snobby American living in Europe on a trust fund pretending to be a writer.  

Look sweety, your ability to make Big Ben disappear with one butt cheek doesn't mean you can hide from the Truth.  Cheers!


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Little man, I always call out a liar.... You are a liar. I'm asking you to produce evidence that my profile pic is fake. If, as you assert, you KNOW this, then prove it. 

I will always challenge poor sad jealous people who obsess over what other people have because they are failures in their own endeavors. 

So, put up.... provide the evidence about your claim.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 15, 2010)

I'm still waiting for this blowjob I'm supposed to be getting....


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



or, just fuck off, girl. how about that?

your drama queen, thread cop, attention whore career has gone on long enough on this pathetic board.
when will you finally realize that this will never fill your empty head and life.

have a nice day, for a change.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Or.... you could fuck off.... cuz I'm not.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm still waiting for this blowjob I'm supposed to be getting....



You really want a blowjob from Curve?   Eeeeew. That would be gross.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for this blowjob I'm supposed to be getting....
> ...



Sorry, I don't do sex with mentally handicapped young adults.

I do have some standards.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



clever. your intelligence sure rains on the board left and right.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Show us a pic with a time stamp you fatass bitch.

(I don't mean a time stamp from a digital device you can adjust the time on either.)


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



please stop.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for this blowjob I'm supposed to be getting....
> ...




That's an odd way of saying you want my dick in your mouth.  Trustfund or not, there is not enough alcohol, narcotics, or endless Glamour Shots sessions in the world to make it safe to hang my johnson in front of your face. My dick would start vomiting blood if got within 100 feet of your manwichness.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Good summary.  That last question is salient enough to make her ignore you for a bit.


----------



## CurveLight (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




I will when I get bored enough with it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



fair enough, but if you succeed and she posts a pic of herself, i will haunt you forever.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Why do I need to post a pic? You made the accusation. It is for you to prove that you are right. I don't need to prove anything.... I already know who I am. 

What a seriously stupid little man you are.


----------



## DiveCon (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


she already has one on her profile


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



thanks for the info. i will stay clear of that fer sure.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



You don't have a dick, little girl. 

How moronic of you to pretend you do.


----------



## DiveCon (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


your loss


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



And it's just this kind of stupid shit that made me stop using my pic as an avatar (well and a seriously creepy RL event).

I went through this as well, there is no proof that you would accept. If she took a pic holding today's newspaper you'd say it was photoshopped. If she offered a pic with "I "heart" USMB written in sharpie across her boobs you'd claim it was photoshopped. There is no way to prove it that wouldn't compromise personal safety, so I say the burden of proof is on YOU.

Prove it or STFU.

And while you're at it go ahead and prove who you are too.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

Amanda said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



hey, next step is wanting to see a birth certificate.


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

Ah, the Internet.  Where grown-ups can act like 9 year-olds.

It used to disgust me.  Now it amuses me.


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



For the record, Amanda qualifies as a babe.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 15, 2010)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Pics!!!






(lol)


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



i honestly don't give a flying fuck. i judge on post merit. avatars will get blocked when the posts suck. i am not here to flirt. this is the internet.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

Amanda said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





Curvy made the accusation. It is for her to prove it. Otherwise, I win.... and, of course, I will win cuz she can't prove something that isn't true. She's lost the battle but can't concede defeat... she's a coward. 

The girl is a moron.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



and if you WIN on the internet, you will still be a lonely barren sour-puss.

hooray.


----------



## HUGGY (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



So....???   That isn't always a bad thing.


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2010)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Only if you're into the Miley Cyrus look as I recall.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



  If? Nope. I win. Curve loses. Kicking the ass of an ass is always fun, wherever it takes place. 

And.... just for fun.... how about you produce evidence that I'm 'barren', or even 'lonely'.   You guys just don't learn, do you? If you must use personally offensive insults - back them the fuck up or shut the fuck up with your moronic whining.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




why don't you produce evidence that all the posters you called stupid are in fact stupid.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



As I have already stated, the evidence is in their own posts. Now, calling people 'ugly', 'fat', 'barren' etc.... there is no evidence to support. They are, in FACT, baseless accusations. Much like Curve's ridiculous accusation about my pic. Baseless accusations mark the one using the accusation as a moron. 

That makes you a moron.... and I can prove it - by your own fucking posts.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



see, this is where you fail, the evidence that you are ugly is evident (duh) in your posts. 

i will retract the insult about your barrenness. there is no way to prove a negative. just don't procreate.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 15, 2010)

Hey Curve, looks like Cali Twit has picked you for her new stalking victim.

Congrats.  Good luck as well.


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


 

Yep...  _Idiot._


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

PubliusInfinitum said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



cool, it is publiusincontinentus. can you tell me why you are the only poster that manages to stagnate and even regress in total rep power?

maybe you are the victim of negrep gangrape. you should complain about it. shit somewhere along this post i was getting way too obvious, maybe i can save it:

leftist americans are great.


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Meh, its just the Internet.  It ain't life.

Besides, a little disagreement spices things up a bit!


----------



## gslack (May 15, 2010)

Well I think cali and Amamda are as they say they are... No reason other than thats how I see them when I read their posts... Peoples true nature comes out in there posts, and their true nature shows in their eyes as well.... Some people have cold and mean eyes, some have that sparkle that means there is something else there. Same with peoples posts in my opinion... Sometimes the most beautiful people in the world are beautiful from the inside and it comes out. And some on rare occasions are beautiful inside and out.....


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 15, 2010)

My eyes go in different directions.


Keeeee-RAZY eyes!


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

gslack said:


> Well I think cali and Amamda are as they say they are... No reason other than thats how I see them when I read their posts... Peoples true nature comes out in there posts, and their true nature shows in their eyes as well.... Some people have cold and mean eyes, some have that sparkle that means there is something else there. Same with peoples posts in my opinion... Sometimes the most beautiful people in the world are beautiful from the inside and it comes out. And some on rare occasions are beautiful inside and out.....



See, I kind of disagree.  This is the Internet.  People generally don't act this way in public.  We act this way because of anonymity, or at least most of us do.  We can unload on people with little repercussions.  Or at least the people who don't derive their self-esteem from rep.  

Take me for instance.  Sometimes I can act like a real jerk on USMB. But in real life, I'm wonderful!


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 15, 2010)

Toro said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think cali and Amamda are as they say they are... No reason other than thats how I see them when I read their posts... Peoples true nature comes out in there posts, and their true nature shows in their eyes as well.... Some people have cold and mean eyes, some have that sparkle that means there is something else there. Same with peoples posts in my opinion... Sometimes the most beautiful people in the world are beautiful from the inside and it comes out. And some on rare occasions are beautiful inside and out.....
> ...



face it, toro, you cannot even act like a real jerk on USMB.


----------



## gslack (May 15, 2010)

Toro said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think cali and Amamda are as they say they are... No reason other than thats how I see them when I read their posts... Peoples true nature comes out in there posts, and their true nature shows in their eyes as well.... Some people have cold and mean eyes, some have that sparkle that means there is something else there. Same with peoples posts in my opinion... Sometimes the most beautiful people in the world are beautiful from the inside and it comes out. And some on rare occasions are beautiful inside and out.....
> ...



Fair enough, but I don't see a reward in being nicer on here than in real life.. LOL

As for me I am nice but I am a bit of a hard ass as well... Kind of like I post. I have no real filter between mind and mouth anymore due to my career for 21 years, and coaching for the last 15 years. I have very little patience for willfully ignorant people but I have infinite patience with children and anyone less able or fortunate.

I guess I am an odd one...


----------



## Toro (May 15, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Ask Curvelight or gaytrauma.


----------



## Amanda (May 15, 2010)

gslack said:


> Well I think cali and Amamda are as they say they are... No reason other than thats how I see them when I read their posts... Peoples true nature comes out in there posts, and their true nature shows in their eyes as well.... Some people have cold and mean eyes, some have that sparkle that means there is something else there. Same with peoples posts in my opinion... Sometimes the most beautiful people in the world are beautiful from the inside and it comes out. And some on rare occasions are beautiful inside and out.....



Some people resort to personal insults when they don't have an intelligent reply. Says more about them that anything else.


----------



## gslack (May 15, 2010)

Amanda said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Well I think cali and Amamda are as they say they are... No reason other than thats how I see them when I read their posts... Peoples true nature comes out in there posts, and their true nature shows in their eyes as well.... Some people have cold and mean eyes, some have that sparkle that means there is something else there. Same with peoples posts in my opinion... Sometimes the most beautiful people in the world are beautiful from the inside and it comes out. And some on rare occasions are beautiful inside and out.....
> ...



Certainly does....


----------



## Old Rocks (May 16, 2010)

gslack said:


> amanda said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



lol


----------



## CurveLight (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Curve, looks like Cali Twit has picked you for her new stalking victim.
> 
> Congrats.  Good luck as well.



Soviet Girl defines her life by this board and that is why she seeks out anything that will gain her points with the resident Nationalists.  I have no idea what she looks like nor do I really care.  It's just been interesting to see how it all unfolds and how she.....lol......actually claimed she "wins" something because I made a claim about her I can't support.  She is so predictably self-absorbed she will quote this post, claim "victory" then call me a liar.  It would take a seriously disturbed moron to not realize my comments about her Majesty's Fatness was sarcasm.  It doesn't matter what she physically looks like because she is an ugly bitch.  Period.


----------



## CurveLight (May 16, 2010)

Toro said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




I'm no where near this laid back or polite in flesh life.


----------



## gslack (May 16, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > amanda said:
> ...



Funny is right... You are one of the willfully ignorant I have no patience with...


----------



## Samson (May 16, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



In "flesh life" are you less redundant?


----------



## CurveLight (May 16, 2010)

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Got out of two speeding tix by being redundant and pouring water in my lap.......

As for being redundant in threads like this.....I figure if you're going to make an ass out of yourself then redundancy is not much of a concern.


----------



## CurveLight (May 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> My eyes go in different directions.
> 
> 
> Keeeee-RAZY eyes!




Plagiarized like from a re-make that was easily one of sandler's worst movies.


----------



## Toro (May 16, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I figure if I'm going to make an ass of myself, its better to do so on the Internet than in real life.


----------



## CurveLight (May 16, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...




"No man, for any considerable period, can wear one face to himself and another to the multitude without finally getting bewildered as to which may be the true."

-The Scarlet Letter
NH


----------



## California Girl (May 16, 2010)

Samson said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Curve is a redundant life form. Funny shit that he defines idiocy as 'sarcasm' cuz most of us know the difference. He's so stupid, that dirt would actually beat him in a basic IQ test.


----------



## CurveLight (May 16, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Sounds like you're still upset from mistaking a parachute for a mini-skirt.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 16, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > My eyes go in different directions.
> ...



Whatever are you talking about loon?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=kee-razy+eyes&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

http://www.google.com/search?q=krazy+eyes&btnG=Search&hl=en&sa=2


----------



## California Girl (May 16, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I don't think he understands what 'plagiarize' means.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 16, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



And here is your mirror Cali Twat.  The very thing you accuse others of, is the exact same thing you are doing to him.

Nice.........still whoring for more rep and cyber blowjobs?


----------



## California Girl (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Are you still trying to get my attention? How sad.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 16, 2010)

I really don't want your attention for anything, but unnecessarily stalking someone on the boards is a bit outta line, don't you think?

Of course you wouldn't.............you're too self absorbed.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 16, 2010)

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I don't understand what someone saying "Keee-RAZY eyes" has to do with Adam Sandler.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> unnecessarily stalking someone on the boards is a bit outta line, don't you think?




Is that what Curve is doing to me?

I thought he was just looking for a rematch is all.


----------



## California Girl (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> I really don't want your attention for anything, but unnecessarily stalking someone on the boards is a bit outta line, don't you think?
> 
> Of course you wouldn't.............you're too self absorbed.



Yes, it is. So quit it.


----------



## gslack (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> I really don't want your attention for anything, but unnecessarily stalking someone on the boards is a bit outta line, don't you think?
> 
> Of course you wouldn't.............you're too self absorbed.



Translation: He really wants your attention and will do anything to get it...


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...




You never do.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



As a "freelance writer" what has ever been published by your work?

(here comes the "it's none of your business" routine to hide behind.  Yet, the day her **** stops smelling like a burnt down Red Lobster she wants to tell the whole world.)


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > unnecessarily stalking someone on the boards is a bit outta line, don't you think?
> ...



You shouldn't bother. It's no challenge to cross verbal swords with someone who is mentally unarmed.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



*Emphasis mine* What does that mean? 

Can you construct a coherent sentence?


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Lol....run bitch run!  No worries.....even the people here who are obligated to pretend they like you knew you would dodge.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Not a dodge at all. I have no idea what 'published by your work' means. And, in fact, i don't think YOU know what a 'freelance writer' means. 

I'm also not sure why anyone is 'obligated' to 'pretend' anything. 

Basically, if you can't ask a coherent question, I can't answer it coherently. And as for this strange opinion about people being 'obligated to pretend'.... well, that's just beyond me. I have no idea what it means, so again, it's impossible to respond. 

Moronic much? Maybe you should stick to the 'Conspiracy Theories' subforum.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Freelance writers usually have their work published in any number of mediums in newspapers, essays, books, periodicals, etc.  When you want another free lesson on what your occupation entails, just ask.  

As for people pretending to like you....not much of a mystery.  You ramp up the ass kissing a few notches every time your insecurities spike.  Which is almost everyday.  Maybe if you ever worked for a living you would know what it is like to earn self respect.  Naw....your fat ass is too lazy to work.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You really don't mind showing yourself to be a childish, small minded fool, do you? Time and again, you resort to really pathetic 'insults' (or what you perceive to be insults) and each time you do it, you look more and more of a total jerk. 

What really amazes me is that you don't seem to learn by your previous nonsense. You're wrong on so many levels that I can't even start to address your moronic drivel.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Maybe this is why you have never had anything published.  You absolutely suck at writing.


----------



## xotoxi (May 17, 2010)

Whilst on vacation in Florida, I filled my car with fuel at BP.

It was the cheapest gas around.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Here we go again.... more childish unprovable statements. Go ahead. Prove that I have 'never had anything published'. I'll wait. It'll take some time. Off you go.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




The proof is in the fact you cannot present any of your work that has been published.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Assume - makes an ASS of U, not ME. You assume that I cannot. Perhaps if you had asked politely to see some of my work.... like other people on this forum have.... I would have provided it .... in private.... but since your SOP is to attack and assume and belittle, then no. I will not. I have no need to prove myself to anyone. 

You know what is funny though.... is that another poster.... having been provided that proof... said "so, you are only a guest writer for the FT".... like that is an insult.   Some people have no fucking clue what a big deal it is to be asked to write for an internationally prestigious publication. On the bright side, at least you aren't as big a fool as that particular person. 

Also, of course, you really have no fucking clue what 'freelance writer' means. As is evidenced by your response to my question about it.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




The proof is in the fact you cannot present any of your work that has been published.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



It is your accusation. It is for you to prove. Just like last time... hell will freeze over before you can prove it.... since you cannot prove something that is not true. Honestly, even children learn.... I guess that old saying is true... You cannot teach an old dog new tricks. 

Feel free to behave like a moron though. It's not my concern.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




The burden of proof is on you.......lemme guess....you don't understand why.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



YOU made the accusation. Burden of proof is on you to prove the accusation - not me to disprove it. I could... but I won't. And other posters here could.... but they better not.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



The least you could do is let us bet on you.  What odd's are you giving??? I'll bet $100 on CG on the nose.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Like I figured....you're too stoopid to understand.  You claim to be a freelance writer....so prove it.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You don't even know what a freelance writer is. 

You are the one who claims that I am NOT a writer. Go ahead and prove it. Provide evidence for your statement that I am NOT a writer. Good heavens, you must have evidence for your claim - so fucking well prove it. I can - whenever the mood takes me - prove that I am - just like I can prove that my profile pic is me. 

Think about it.... Would I keep pushing it if I couldn't prove it?   Do you really want to be made to look a total fool - again? By a girl?


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Quote the post where I said you are not a writer.  On top of that, again, the burden of proof is on you since you are the one claiming to be a freelance writer....so prove it bitch.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Curve, You need to prove that you are not a figment of my imagination. Put up or shut up.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



*Burden of proof is on you to prove the accusation - not me to disprove *

Oh..My....


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



This was your "sentence" (although I would argue that it is not a coherent sentence but we'll let the structure slide).."*As a "freelance writer" what has ever been published by your work?"*

That is your challenge to 'prove' that I am a published writer. Which I can, if I so desire, prove. You are unable to prove that I am not a published writer because it is impossible to prove a fact to be wrong. Just like your ridiculous accusation that my profile pic is not me. You lost that one... and you will lose this one too. 

Other posters on this forum KNOW what I've written. They've read my shit. And you may as well get Intense's paypal details cuz you owe him $100.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You cannot show where I said you are not a writer.

You cannot provide any evidence you've ever been published.

You cannot provide any evidence you are a freelance writer.

You cannot do anything but whine as your response will prove.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Yet again, you prove your own stupidity. There is a massive difference between 'cannot' and 'will not'. I have nothing to prove to you or anyone. You claimed previously that my profile pic wasn't me and you could not prove it. You now decide to bitch about my profession. Just because I refuse to play your stupid childish games, you assume I can't prove it. 

I can.... but I won't. Because you are inconsequential. The rantings of some fool on a message board is of no meaning. What matters to me is that those whose opinions I actually value, know. There are posters on here who know me. They know what I do and they've read what I've written. 

There is no way in hell that  I'm gonna provide something with my name or even my pen attached to it for some fucking whackjob on the internet. Fucking moron.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I understand you not wanting to give up your name.  Then...why mention you are a writer?

It is just begging for someone to ask verification.

Sean Corey..   Author  "The Pilot"


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

One always can tell when curvelight is in a panic about the direction of a discussion.  LMAO!  What a fucking mo-ron he is.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



She's a writer.  I've seen her stuff.  She has seen my stuff.  And both of us are published by non-vanity publishers.  The folks who need to see it, know.  You and many here are of no consequence.  Hard to believe about yourself, huh?


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I could care less whether you're Sean Corey or Sean Connery...but other people might care. I am a writer. That's what I do. I see no reason why I should provide evidence to some fucking whackjob on an internet forum though. 

I don't care what other people do for a living, so I see no reason why they should care about what I do. Obviously, people like Curve are retarded enough to obsess over other people. That's his problem (for which he should seek professional help), I won't make it mine.... On the other hand, I'm not gonna let his shit go unchallenged... 

Seriously, Huggy, what kind of dickhead says to someone 'your profile pic is not you'? Why? What is the fucking point of that? Cuz I know you and I are on opposite sides of pretty much every topic but I see signs of intellect in your posts ocassionally.... you may know why someone would make such a totally ridiculous accusation.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You must write for the retarded.  Where did I suggest she is not a writer?  Put me on ignore and you won't be troubled by my consequence.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



*On the other hand, I'm not gonna let his shit go unchallenged... 
*

That hand gets quite a workout!


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I don't ignore anyone.  Never have, never will.  I DO dismiss, though.

I didn't say you said she wasn't a writer, idiot.  If you'll note, I'm responding to your asking for verification.  You are of no consequence to her or to me, like many of my toys.

And, if I were so inclined, I'll let the scientific community (for me) and the financial community (for her) know that you think they are 'the retarded'.  I'm sure they would be heartbroken about that.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



She makes a good living writing for various publications.

The reason she doesn't let everyone know her name or where she writes is because of stalkers that have literally followed here to her home from the internet.

She has privacy concerns that someone like you probably will never have. Someone with your nasty personality doesn't exactly have women lining up to meet you.

Since she's a single woman...with a shit-hot bod....and makes good money in her profession.....because she's good at it.....she is liable to be targeted by some demented asshole like yourself....and has in the past. Sorry if she's not forthcoming enough for you.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I guess some in the academic community may be regarded as retarded but, personally, I would say that's a tad harsh. Sure, they can be odd, but retarded? Academics? I think rdean would be horrified by that.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



*I'm responding to your asking for verification*

I was not asking for verification...  I was suggesting that claiming one is a writer begs verification.  As CG stated...we have completely different interests.  I am not interested in what she writes as I am certain she could not care less about my ramblings and musings about my smuggling career.  As I am certainly not interested in your assumtions..scientific or otherwise...


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You are biased about the 'shit hot bod'.  

But, for the record.... Mud is right. I am fiercely protective of privacy.... and some around here know very well why that is.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The "academic community" has been proven wrong for thousands of years...it is thier fate.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Yup.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




You cannot show where I said you are not a writer.

You cannot provide any evidence you've ever been published.

You cannot provide any evidence you are a freelance writer.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Do you need another straw to hold on to?

There are now two people on this thread who have actually read my shit. And one who bet $100 - use your head.... WHY the hell do you think he did that? Let me guess.... all three of them are 'obligated to pretend' they like me, right?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



J.D. Salinger was a bit of a recluse...[understatement].

Writers don't usually like being in the limelight.


And especially when it comes to tools like yourself trust becomes a serious issue.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You cannot show where I said you were a figment of my imagination.

You cannot provide any evidence that you are not a figment of my imagination.

You cannot provide any evidence that you actually exist outside of my mind.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I wish I was half the writer that Salinger was..... Even I'd be tempted out of seclusion.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



If your imagination can create Curve, you need help, Intense.... seriously!


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I think, therefore I am.  You think, therefore you are.  He doesn't, therefore he is not.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



That is TFF.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Deep, huh?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Right.....let's go the atheist route and proclaim that anything we can't see doesn't exist....so Curve doesn't exist.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Went over my head.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Curve Who? 

La La La la La..... I can't hear you!


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




So you think making another claim you can't support is supposed to help......what?  Hypocrites.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Help what?


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Clearly, we are all LIARS!  

Which leads us neatly to the conclusion that Curve is actually truthmatters' sock puppet.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




You aren't in seclusion.  You are in a delusion.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Only in your head, little man. 

You're beginning to sound kinda desperate now. I almost feel sorry for you. Next thing, you'll be claiming that my cell phone is hardwired for flight mode or some other crap that you can't back up.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




You're a hypocrite because you make claims you refuse to support.  Keep whining you raggedy ****.


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Wait aren't you the other conspiracy theory guy? Christophera has the concrete core thing and whats yours?


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


Again, help what?


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I don't need to support my profession. It's not a forum topic. You made it a topic - you raised the topic, you back up your stance. 

You're making a total fool of yourself.... Jeeez, even I'm embarrassed for you and I think you're a total fool. You keep on and on and on like a child wanting candy.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I really don't think she cares whether you buy it or not.  My use of the term 'of no consequence' would be a clue to that.  But, go figure how obvious clues are lost on the brain damaged.


----------



## Dr.House (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Who the fuck are you, asshole?

Why don't you provide YOUR real name and address for the boards?  Prove you're not some 13 year old fat kid in his mom's basement eating Cheetos and Mountain Dew hoping you don't get caught wacking off to the Sears catalog?

She doesn't have to produce anything with her name on it to prove to some keyboard commando on a message board that she does what she says...  Credibility comes in many forms...

Damn, you're fucking stupid...


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



In point of fact, I just want to state for the record.. After reading some of curvelights posts, curvelight is most likely NOT a published writer and IS most likely a 13 year old cheetoh junky...... okay carry on...


----------



## DiveCon (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


hey dipshit, tell us again how you can drive faster than your cell phone coverage


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I can run faster than that... Don't believe me? Watch how fast I run to the elevator and back... Ready... GO!....... _huff, pant_... See that?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 17, 2010)

> A Washington-based research group says two BP refineries in the U.S. account for 97 percent of "egregious willful" violations given by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.



BP refineries account for most violations, study reports | NOLA.com


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


No fucking way!!!!!  ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Nonelitist (May 17, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > A Washington-based research group says two BP refineries in the U.S. account for 97 percent of "egregious willful" violations given by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.
> 
> 
> 
> BP refineries account for most violations, study reports | NOLA.com




That might be so, but I would bet they also own and operate by far the largest percentage of wells.
I would be wrong. I looked for that info but couldn't find it.


----------



## DiveCon (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


yup


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 17, 2010)

Nonelitist said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > A Washington-based research group says two BP refineries in the U.S. account for 97 percent of "egregious willful" violations given by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.
> ...



So what if they did? The article is about safety violations at refineries, not wells.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > A Washington-based research group says two BP refineries in the U.S. account for 97 percent of "egregious willful" violations given by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.
> 
> 
> 
> BP refineries account for most violations, study reports | NOLA.com



From the article:  _Assistant Secretary of Labor for OSHA David Michaels says similar problems are pervasive throughout the U.S. petroleum industry._


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > A Washington-based research group says two BP refineries in the U.S. account for 97 percent of "egregious willful" violations given by the Occupational Safety and Health Administration.
> ...




So you take that to mean that BP isn't the only company with 97% of all refinery violations?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 17, 2010)

Anyone watch 60 Minutes last night?

Seems that there were MANY things that went wrong.  The actuator was torn up, the blowout preventer was faulty, and the battery for the thing was only at 1/2 power.

Combine that with the fact that they told them to pull out the drilling mud FIRST and then run the tests, well.......that combined with the previous stuff led to this disaster.  

Interestingly enough, the reason the mud was pulled out before testing the blowout preventers was because it was faster.  I guess the BP execs wanted to seal the well quick so that they could have their 7 years without an accident ceremony and be on their way.

The guy they interviewed (who was in the middle of the shit when it hit the fan and one of the last ones off the rig), said that when the actuator rubber pieces were brought to their attention, they were told to not worry about it, it was okay.

Then, when they were going to test then pull out the mud (according to the interviewee), he stated that it was a BP executive who gave the order to pull the mud out first, then test, because the drillers wanted to do it with the mud still in, as it was a safety measure.

Nope, BP, Trans Oceanic and Halliburton all contributed equally to this major league fiasco, all should pay for it equally, 1/3 EACH.

Hopefully all of them will go out of business, we don't need shitty workmanship like this doing dangerous stuff like that.

As far as the Cali Twit publishing argument?  

Well, she's stated she's published, but didn't say how.  Si Moron also stated that she's read some of Cali Twit's stuff, which is supposedly for a very select audience who is all in contact with each other.

Wanna know where she's "published"?  As the subject of an ongoing study of mental illness.  Apparently Si Moron is in the same test group.

Or......it could be she's "published" by that famous company......you know.......USMB Random House?


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



SO what does "egregious willful" mean in this instance?

Want me to tell you? Sure ya do... It means of the violations reported they think BP had the most of the worst, or of the worst violations reported they think BP had 97% of them.... Most of the worst.... THink about that now.... Most of the worst....

What does that mean? Well it means nothing really. its just a slick way to make an apparent accusation without actually having to back it up... that is classic double speak and propaganda without having to prove any claims made....

I checked the NOLA source for that and we get George Soros's Center for Public Integrity website... Well George may not own it but he funds them just the same.... So you got a left wing "tell ya who is a good guy and who isn't " site telling us that BP is a bad guy..... Wow big shock.....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 17, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hopefully all of them will go out of business, we don't need shitty workmanship like this doing dangerous stuff like that.






> As far as the Cali Twit publishing argument?
> 
> Well, she's stated she's published, but didn't say how.



My guess is she was published by Self Publishing Company.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> ....
> As far as the Cali Twit publishing argument?
> 
> Well, she's stated she's published, but didn't say how.  Si Moron also stated that she's read some of Cali Twit's stuff, which is supposedly for a very select audience who is all in contact with each other.
> ...


Of no consequence.

(Let's see.............  LMAO!)


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone watch 60 Minutes last night?
> 
> Seems that there were MANY things that went wrong.  The actuator was torn up, the blowout preventer was faulty, and the battery for the thing was only at 1/2 power.
> 
> ...



I agree with all 3 being responsible and all 3 paying equally... its what I have been saying all along but you wanted to be a douchebag and cry....

As far as your little childish "angry rejected stalker" rant, grow up asshole... She doesn't like you, I am sorry but it just how it is.... Now go back to your little mutual admiration man-love thread with HUGGY and get some confirmation.....


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I'm the one laughing at your atomic tampon.  Bitch.


----------



## Meister (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



The Sears catalog isn't what it used to be.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



No, I take it to mean that similar problems are pervasive throughout the US petroleum industry.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Translation, please.  I don't speak drivel.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Anyone who believes diveshit deserves to look like an asshole.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Is there any dick you won't suck to try and defend BP?


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully all of them will go out of business, we don't need shitty workmanship like this doing dangerous stuff like that.
> ...



So, you missed Si's comment about neither us working in 'vanity' publishing. Shame for you to not understand basic facts. However, your opinion, as with the rest of the droolers is of no consequence about my profession. I am what I am and no amount of jealous whining will change it.


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Cali don't waste your time on those two little idiots. one is a closet case sexually confused and frustrated man and the other is a juvenile forum fake drama queen.....


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Ya know, the more drivel you write, the harder I find it to work out exactly what skills you do have. You lack each and every skill required to post anything like a constructive comment, on any subject. Is there anything you are actually competent at?


----------



## saveliberty (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



To each their own. For me, ignore filters out the stupid and seems to make the party disinterested in posting as often.  Just a thought.


----------



## Meister (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Bent lite is not competent on the board.  His/her claim to flame (be it as it is) is only to flame the poster who he/she disagrees with.  That's an easy task for someone with low comprehension skills and a low IQ.


----------



## DiveCon (May 17, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


yeah, but that is not half as much fun

to each his own


----------



## Modbert (May 17, 2010)




----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




All you do is kiss ass and bandwagon the rep button.  If you, or any of your little **** buddies, actually wish to debate an issue then pick one.  You'll run because you know you'll get pwned.  ****.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Molesting Women? Disrupting life as we know it?


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

Modbert said:


>



It wasn't me.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


LMAO!  God, you flail so predictably.  TFF.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



 Ahhh haaa! I see what your issue with me is. I have a bigger rep than you.


----------



## Modbert (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> It wasn't me.



Famous last words.


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't me.
> ...



No they aren't. The most famous last words are "The End".


----------



## Dr.House (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



 

Oh geez, what's next?

You gonna threaten to come beat me up?

Keep it coming, junior....lol


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Do you even know what a hypocrite is? Before you look in the mirror check this out.

Main Entry: hyp·o·crite 
Pronunciation: \&#712;hi-p&#601;-&#716;krit\
Function: noun 
Etymology: Middle English ypocrite, from Anglo-French, from Late Latin hypocrita, from Greek hypokrit&#275;s actor, hypocrite, from hypokrinesthai
Date: 13th century
1 : a person who puts on a false appearance of virtue or religion
2 : a person who acts in contradiction to his or her stated beliefs or feelings

Hypocrite - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Do you really need it spelled out that badly?


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





All you do is kiss ass and bandwagon the rep button.  If you, or any of your little **** buddies, actually wish to debate an issue then pick one.  You'll run because you know you'll get pwned.  ****.

I don't give a fuck about rep points.  Staff can give me the highest possible neg value and make it permanent. It will never change the fact bitches like you get pwned for being the snotty self-righteous seriously depraved fucks you keep proving to be.  

All you do is kiss ass and bandwagon the rep button.  If you, or any of your little **** buddies, actually wish to debate an issue then pick one.  You'll run because you know you'll get pwned.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...




Like I said....atomic tampon.


----------



## Modbert (May 17, 2010)

California Girl said:


> No they aren't. The most famous last words are "The End".



Wiseass, eh? 

That's it, death panel for you!


----------



## California Girl (May 17, 2010)

Modbert said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > No they aren't. The most famous last words are "The End".
> ...


----------



## Samson (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...





Clearly, Curvey's in love......



with tampons.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

I'll leave a standing offer for any of you punks to have a one on one debate on an issue of your choice.  I leave that invite on the table as proof you know you can't handle it and instead of doing it you'll simply cheer behind your ad homs as a disguise to try and hide behind the fact you are here for nothing but self esteem fodder.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



***** buddies?* That's something you don't see everyday on Home Shopping Network!


----------



## Dr.House (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



The Cheetos & Mountain Dew are rotting your little brain...


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...





The atomic tampon strikes again!

(you're so empty you had to plagiarize the name of a character of a fuxxing tv show!  The whole internet at your fingers and you couldn't escape the boob tube....)


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> I'll leave a standing offer for any of you punks to have a one on one debate on an issue of your choice.  I leave that invite on the table as proof you know you can't handle it and instead of doing it you'll simply cheer behind your ad homs as a disguise to try and hide behind the fact you are here for nothing but self esteem fodder.



OK

Let's debate whether financial markets follow Gaussian randomness implied in the Efficient Market Hypothesis or if there is nonrandom serial correlation and fat-tails in the distribution more typical of chaos theory.  I'll take the latter.

Go!


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > I'll leave a standing offer for any of you punks to have a one on one debate on an issue of your choice.  I leave that invite on the table as proof you know you can't handle it and instead of doing it you'll simply cheer behind your ad homs as a disguise to try and hide behind the fact you are here for nothing but self esteem fodder.
> ...



I agree with the chaos theory so what is there to debate?


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I don't know.  You said I get to choose.


----------



## Dr.House (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




"fuxxing"?

ZOMG!!!!!1

yuo r0xx0rz teh int3rwebz !!!!!!1!!

LOLZ.....


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



The atomic tampon keeps proving a lack of imagination.....


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Toro said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Well it would obviously have to be an issue we disagree.......


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Close, not me, but you.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 17, 2010)

Hesco baskets to be installed to block Gulf of Mexico oil spill | NOLA.com


> Gov. Bobby Jindal's office said Monday the state will erect Hesco baskets along the coast in response to the Gulf of Mexico oil spill, but the Louisiana National Guard does not anticipate a need for more troops to deploy them. About 1,100 troops have been mobilized since last month. Jindal has approval from the Defense Department to mobilize up to 6,000 troops, paid for by the federal government but remaining under state control. Last week, Jindal said he would seek approval for Hesco baskets from the Coast Guard and BP, but that the baskets could "require significant additional" troops. Jindal's office said Hesco baskets will be erected along Grand Isle's northern edge and in Cameron Parish to protect the shorelines from oil. Hesco baskets essentially are wire-mesh and fabric baskets that are filled with sand and widely used by the military in combat zones to provide a bullet-proof buffer around outposts. Soldiers have completed a 785-foot berm at Elmer's Island, but continue to backfill gaps. National Guard engineers and aviators also are filling gaps near Port Fourchon and near Thunder Bayou. Troops also continue to erect a 7-mile tiger dam at Southwest Pass and have staged another seven miles of tiger dam material at Grand Isle, Jindal's office said.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


  Really?  You can only debate issues about which you disagree?



You make me laugh, Black Knight.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 17, 2010)

Hey.......Si Moron........you're mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 17, 2010)

Si Moron - Run away you kanigit!


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

I fart in your general direction!


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Meister said:
			
		

> I don't think I like your language




Stop whining like a sno cone up Satan's ass.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> I fart in your general direction!



That's because you're so full of shit it is impossible for you to birp.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you like in Jihad mode CL??? When was the last time you got some?


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I fart in your general direction!
> ...


Your skills in debate are impressive.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Flattery will get you no where.


----------



## Dr.House (May 17, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Most 13 year-olds aren't getting any....

Well, not with an other person...


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Why are you concerned about my dick's travels?  Your being a dickhead doesn't mean you are the Cock GPS.


----------



## CurveLight (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



The atomic tampon keeps proving he has no imagination......


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

Is this guy for real? No, really?


----------



## Dr.House (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Is this guy for real? No, really?



He's got a full bag of Cheetos, a 16oz Dew and the cat is looking nervous....


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I'm more concerned about your lack of control and the effect you have on others. The last thing I want is to find you in a drudge headline attacking farm animals in the name of Jihad. Keep that blood pressure down. Don't piss yourself over the observation.


----------



## Si modo (May 17, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Is this guy for real? No, really?
> ...


  He's one of those adolescent internet troglodytes,  huh?


----------



## DiveCon (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


mentally, at least


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Lighten up curveball.... I already went over this with the other idiotic juveniles... Making an extreme insult like that is a dead give away of your maturity. You could be an adult in years, but in the head you are a teenager...

Mature adults have grown up enough to realize, tampon is a tampon and a wedgie is a wedgie. Adding "atomic" on the end of it doesn't make any more or less insulting. it only makes you look like an immature idiot....

Bikerbitch and HUGGY do that too... Coincidence? Or a similarity in thinking and reasoning? I think its a telling sign of the 3 of you..

Heres what I think these kind of childish insults mean....

1. You are either lonely, unsupervised, maladjusted, socially inept teenagers trying to get some attention and respect here some how but unsure how to do it.

2. You are adults with the same issues mentioned above, as well as sexually confused/frustrated. Wanting to get what you cannot get in the real world.. Like respect, appreciation, attention, and simply to get laid somehow. And you will throw a fit, stomp your feet, show your ass, and act like an imbecile to get it....

3. You are somewhere in between the two stages mentioned above...

Either Way the three of you have shown your level of maturity enough for us to realize what kind of maladjusted, socially inept, assholes we are dealing with....


----------



## Dr.House (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The cat considers him an "expert", though...


----------



## mudwhistle (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



And you keep proving you have no class.


----------



## Toro (May 17, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I'd just like to point out that the Official USMB Black Knight is PI.

Just for the record.


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 17, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Tip of the day: When you do not make yourself clear, it is not the fault of the reader.

It is your fault.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



You giving posting advice is funnier than Obama opening an institute on how to choose a church while running for public office.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



kkfkjadfn mdnf werns[fsa ;lkasf kj b kwnenkj ekjkjnkdeutjs hse?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Is it any wonder you have almost 7000 posts yet you have a rep power that of 11. 

Usually if you say something people like or agree with they rep you. I you say something they don't agree with or something rude they ether neg-rep you or give you nothing.

Now look at CG's rep power. She's got over 300 and her number of postings is fairly similar to yours. 

I wonder what that indicates?


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

gslack said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...




You're a pure hypocrite.  That is why I laugh at your soapbox whining.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



The whole fucking board is laughing at you, Bent.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...




Oh.....you 
want to go there?  Do you want my password so you can log in to my account and view rep history?  There are a handful of whiny bitches who use that button to compensate for their lack of ability to debate.  Are you really that naïve to believe rep points are an actual barometer?  I'm not here for a self esteem boost so I don't give a fuck what my rep points are.  

Nationalists like yourself are not here to debate issues.  You're here to look for people who share your insecurities so you can build utilitarian relationships based on three principles:

1.  You will not call each other out even when you know you're wrong.

2.  You will criticize everyone else for immature behavior but never each other.

3. You will not publicly disagree for fear of violating the above two.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...




I'm supposed to care what a useless skank **** like you thinks about me personally?  Lol.......go ice up another pineapple dildo or has that failed to touch both sides at the same time like your industrial thermos?


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



you live in a bubble, girl.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



When anybody tries to speak for an entire board they are revealing several unpleasant things about themselves but the truly sad part is they do not and cannot realize it.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Perhaps your flaming passes as debate in your little world of delusion.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Actually, it's just based on the amount of reps I get for kicking your butt around this thread.  You should read some of the comments - they are hysterical!


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



what do you think happens when you get slapped down you obtuse omnipresent fail-generator.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




I've never claimed that.  I've got a standing offer for a debate and so far you've avoided it.  Why?  Because you know you'd get your ass kicked.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Actually, I just call out your fallacies.  You know, like in debate?



Then I ridicule you because you just can't grasp that.  It's a target-rich environment you provide.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Lol!  Thank you for affirming what I just posted.  You haven't kicked anyone's butt.  Your **** buddies give reps based on emotions instead of facts and solid arguments. You're so pathetic you actually base your self worth from rep points on a fuxxing message board.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



The funniest part of your post..... you probably actually do believe that.   I get repped more for being entertaining and sarcastic than for 'emotions'. 

You're such an hysterical whiner.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...




Do you realize how silly you sound when you use circular reasoning to try and prove your claim?  You look like Michelle obama saying she is awesome.....because she says she is awesome.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Lol......miss "just so the board knows you got negged" Soviet Girl accusing others of whining is very funny.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I usually announce when I neg someone.... saves them the hassle of whining about it. I'm not ashamed of negging idiots. That's not whining.... it's just stating facts.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

You'd think all the stupid and bad karma would have worked its way out by now Curvelight.  Thanks for proving some things have no limit.


----------



## Dr.House (May 18, 2010)

Great thread, btw...


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> You'd think all the stupid and bad karma would have worked its way out by now Curvelight.  Thanks for proving some things have no limit.



I'm sure nobody needed me to show your stoopidity is limitless but I appreciate the gesture of a thanks.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



No.

You announce it because you are always desperately searching for a pat on the back from your **** buddy crew.

That's why you posted that ridiculously stoopid op about your fat ass responding to someone who ask you to join democrats abroad.  You were searching for nothing but a pat on the back.


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Hypocrite am I?.... please show my hypocrisy then curveball.... I will wait...


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Prove it. Prove that I posted it for 'kudos'. Prove that I have a fat ass. Prove just one of your petty whining crap, moron.


----------



## HUGGY (May 18, 2010)

*Prove that I have a fat ass*


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 18, 2010)




----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> *Prove that I have a fat ass*



THere you go again being a closet case.....

No one....I repeat NO ONE wants to see your fat ass HUGGY! Well... okay bikerbitch wants to but thats about it....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Hey Cali Twit........just admit to being a rep whore already.  We know why you post, we know that your self identity here is wrapped up in being popular and having everyone tell you how great you are.

In reality?  You're an egomaniac with an inferiority complex.  It's reflected in the way you post on here.  If you think someone (who generally has less rep than you) can get you pos rep from your fucked up crew on here, you insult them in a Palinesque manner and generally contribute zip point squat to the thread.

Face it twat lips, you're a whore.

As far as "proving" you've got a fat ass?  Not interested in the cottage cheese filled cellulite bags that passes for your ass.  Don't need to see it, don't want to see it, and am grateful that you don't post a picture of it.


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Why don't you come out of the closet already?

We know why you hang out in HUGGY's man love thread talking about "homo cages"...

You stalk a girl and cry like a punk because she doesn't like you, yet at the same time hang out in a thread talking about putting people you don't like in a homo cage... 

Sounds like you are confused and frustrated pal.... People who live in glass houses man......


----------



## Dr.House (May 18, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Prove that I have a fat ass*
> ...



Ever notice when one posts, the other isn't far away...

Isn't love grand?....


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Certainly is... I just hope they mature enough to tell one another how they really feel and what they really want, before angst and peer pressure drives them apart...


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *Prove that I have a fat ass*
> ...



Huggy's ass?  What a relief, I thought we were talking about the significant other.  I don't need to see it ugly, fat or otherwise thank you.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Stalk her?  Listen n000b, you've just gotten here.  I've been here a while and was here when she first came on.

She's the one that stalked me.  Now?  Whenever I see a particularly inane post of hers, I like to ensure that she knows exactly how I feel about her.

You on the other hand are like a love struck teenager, hoping that she's gonna give you a cyber blowjob.

Way to go Goo Boy Slacker.


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




LOL, really?

Nooob am I? LOL

Once more junior... Listen up this time I am tired of telling you this.... Mature Adults (thats me), know that adding extra "O's" and the word "atomic", and all the other long winded and overly stated homosexual insults, are what an immature adult or teenage idiot (one of the 2 are you) would use....

Got it? So when you call me a sperm gulping whatever, or an atomic something or other, or a n000000000b, what you are telling us in reality is your level of maturity. in this case very low......

Got it this time? Tired of pointing this out to you and your man, I will only try and help you as long as you help yourself here....

Now onto my desperate desire for Cali..... Cali? Do I bother you, follow you, pester you, kiss your ass regularly or hang on your every post in here at all?

While we wait on cali's response... I will ask you too point out where she stalked you now... After all I am a, how did you say it? n0000000b.. And therefore wouldn't know. So please point me to where we can see this....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2010)

gslack said:


> LOL, really?
> 
> Nooob am I? LOL
> 
> ...



The definition of n00b is someone who is brand new to the boards.  You've just joined, ergo you're a n00b.

I'm the one that called you a sperm burping cum dumpster.  Someone else is the one that called you an atomic tampon.  You should go see a doc, your Alzheimer's is starting to show when you can't remember who called you what and accuse the wrong person.

But then again, coming from someone who doesn't have 2 synapses to rub together, I can kinda understand.

Do your own fucking searches by the way asshole, I'm not your secretary.

Fuck Goo Slacker, did you eat lead paint chips as a child, or are you a thalidomide baby?


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

Being here a long time hasn't seemed to help your skills much.  Do you feel entitled to some special treatment?  Smells more like an insecure lumpy fart to me.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Being here a long time hasn't seemed to help your skills much.  Do you feel entitled to some special treatment?  Smells more like an insecure lumpy fart to me.



I was telling Goo Tracks that he doesn't know the history between myself and that whore he's in love with.

I was also telling him that he should know what he speaks of before jumping in.

You may wish to listen to that as well.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

ABS, give it up.  CG is out of your league.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2010)

Si Moron, in order for me to consider having sex with someone, I also need to know how they are as a human being.

You and Cali Twit are two of the slaggiest bitches I've seen in a long time.  Instead of fucking either of you whores, I'd rather beat off with broken glass and nails.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Being here a long time hasn't seemed to help your skills much.  Do you feel entitled to some special treatment?  Smells more like an insecure lumpy fart to me.
> ...



When you become the master of what people think and feel around here I might care.  Until then STFU.  That is a negatory on the listening part dumbass.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Si Moron, in order for me to consider having sex with someone, I also need to know how they are as a human being.
> 
> You and Cali Twit are two of the slaggiest bitches I've seen in a long time.  Instead of fucking either of you whores, I'd rather beat off with broken glass and nails.



Well, that's a relief to me, so, thanks.  But you're not courting me in your uniquely demented manner like you are CG.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Master of what people think?  Fuck dude, I'm smarter than that, I've got enough on my plate figuring out what I think!  What the hell makes you think that I'd really care if anyone agrees with me or not?

Unlike you, I understand free will and allow people to live as they choose, and I expect others to allow me to live as I choose.

You on the otherhand seem to be interested in telling everyone to think as you do.

Lemming.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




So we're picking on you. We're ganging up on you.

Seems to me you've got anger management issues.

And nearly everyone seems to recognize it.

If you're able to communicate your beliefs in a cognitive manner usually people recognize that....which is why the disparity.....not because people like picking on you.


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, really?
> ...



Once again we see you rambling the same tired shit that got you butsed in the first place.....

I know what noob means moron, its the fact you spelled it like an idiot teenage web junky.... Got it?

yes you did call me that didn't you, thanks for showing us again your maturity.. And the "atomic tampon" wasn't me, it was another poster but as I said before still shows maturity kinda fits here ...LOL too easy....

So then you can't produce any links to show she stalked you got it.... lying... Knew that but thanks for clarifying....

No little confused man, no one here ate paint chips or anything you mentioned... The only thing we are unsure of is whether or not you want HUGGY or Cali, and if you will ever grow up enough to admit either one....


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Si Moron, in order for me to consider having sex with someone, I also need to know how they are as a human being.
> 
> You and Cali Twit are two of the slaggiest bitches I've seen in a long time.  Instead of fucking either of you whores, I'd rather beat off with broken glass and nails.



Okay then go do that.....


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



To ABS, the act of coming up with a user name and password for this site before others is a HUGE accomplishment on his part.  He demands respect for that feat.


----------



## HUGGY (May 18, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



You certainly bring me up often enough for someone that whines that you can't stand the pressure and wish upon a star that I will leave you alone.

IMHO...You are not even a newby yet.  My money says you get your ticket punched before you make that status.  Got it?

CG was the biggest stalker of all time waaaaay before you came along.  She accused me of plagiarizing my sigs.  She was in error...took a 700 reply thread and 50 or more members to get her to put up or shut up.  The thread contents were included in "The List" ...back in the 1,500's on.. The mystery "book" she claimed I stole from never showed up.  Maybe you would like to give it a go?  So as it happens ..again..you don't know of who or what you speak.  

You still don't have enough to make it on "The List".  Humping my leg won't improve that status.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Si Moron, in order for me to consider having sex with someone, I also need to know how they are as a human being.
> 
> You and Cali Twit are two of the slaggiest bitches I've seen in a long time.  Instead of fucking either of you whores, I'd rather beat off with broken glass and nails.



Where did you see Si and CG....through a pair of bonochs.....through a peep-hole???

You cheeky bugger you.


By the way....I think both of them would rather beat you to death then offer themselves up to be your cum-dumpter.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Sorry bub....some people don't go around bragging about their looks like you have in the past. 

That's right...I remember that shit...how you bragged about being sooooo pretty for your age.

Get over yourself creep.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> ABS, give it up.  CG is out of your league.




Soviet Girl doesn't have a league.  She rents her **** lips out as a rain tarp to the highest bidding team.


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Like a clock..... Knew you would come and try to save your little butt buddy.. 

Wished upon a star? LOL, ahahahahahahahahhahahaa1 I told you if you didn't like me or my posts you could ignore me... yeah wishing....... LOL

Oh please, please, do not frighten me anymore with your ignorant ramblings .. I am so frightened of a man named HUGGY who hangs out in man love threads he created....

Get over yourself douchebag, you aren't even the slightest bit intimidating....

Oh I am so glad i can't make your list.... Wow "the list" I can't be on your list of those you have homosexual fantasies over.... I am relieved...

only an idiot immature retard would think he just insulted me with that ignorant conformation of all I said about him....

Cali a stalker... Sure and you are NOT a closet homosexual too.... Sure pal sure....

Alright come on man, how old are you really? Seriously you are either a teenage social outcast or an adult with the mind of one.....


----------



## geauxtohell (May 18, 2010)

This thread will never die.  

Unsubscribing time.... now.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

gslack said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



This is proof in itself.  You only bitch about childish posts from certain posters.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

Can't






stop






laughing.




Epic thread.  Really.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




That's like saying "prove water is wet."  When something is so damn obvious only the dishonest demand proof.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Si Moron, in order for me to consider having sex with someone, I also need to know how they are as a human being.
> 
> You and Cali Twit are two of the slaggiest bitches I've seen in a long time.  Instead of fucking either of you whores, I'd rather beat off with broken glass and nails.



So...breathing is a requirement?  Maybe you just default to other attributes when they fail that one?  What color do you paint your nails?


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Here you go again with your delusions, thinking you are more of an expert on the person of another than they themselves are.

Only professionals can help you with that.

(Or, if you had a brain.)


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > ABS, give it up.  CG is out of your league.
> ...



Bet a Goat Roper like you would know about that kind of practice from first hand experience. 

Most of the chicks you hang with have been used, abused, or generally confused.

Unless you're around farm animals you probably need a crane to get it up around the girls that dig your stinky butt.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Answer me this, mo chara... Why do some "men" (and I use the term in its very loosest sense) think that suggesting that they would not, under any circumstances, have sexual intercourse with a certain female, or group of females, is somehow of interest to those females? 

It has puzzled me - on and off - as to why these "men" would think of that as insulting. Are we supposed to feel disappointed? Hurt? Offended? Or just grateful that we won't be inflicted with such a gruesome fate? 

Personally, since I don't find these individuals in any way, shape or form the slightest bit attractive, it wouldn't enter my brain to even consider a sexual encounter with them. Why on earth do they think we would care as to whether females such as we would even contemplate having sex with them? 

You're smart. Maybe you know why we're supposed to be interested. I find it strange that they continually feel the need to announce this fact on a message board. They don't want to have sex with me? Oh. Thank. You. God. Because that is one thing that I agree with them about. Frankly, I wouldn't fuck one of them if my very life depended on it but I do not feel the need to announce it on the forum daily. They are clearly deranged, don'tcha think?

Give me GayBiker or Give me Death? I'll take Death and be grateful.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



I have no idea.  I do know that I thanked him for saying so.  It was a relief.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

I would guess its origins are in a fraternity during the sophmoric phase.  I don't know for sure, because I didn't need the herd mentality.

In a neanderthal world, it would mean your not suitable for reproductive purposes.  I guess that would be an issue, if neanderthals were on your list of "to dos".

The scary part is, they are constantly thinking about reproducing.  EEK!


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I guess it's good to know. But I don't feel inclined to thank someone for letting me off the hook for something that just would never happen.... at least not in the real world.... the fantasies of the moronic, I cannot control. I'm happy to confirm that - not being a moron - it doesn't feature in any fantasy of mine.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I would guess its origins are in a fraternity during the sophmoric phase.  I don't know for sure, because I didn't need the herd mentality.
> 
> In a neanderthal world, it would mean your not suitable for reproductive purposes.  I guess that would be an issue, if neanderthals were on your list of "to dos".
> 
> The scary part is, they are constantly thinking about reproducing.  EEK!



Indeed it is. 

It's interesting though, don't you think, that they feel the need to announce their unwillingness, whereas for me (and I suspect Si modo, though I do not speak on her behalf) it has never even been in our thought process. Which tells me something - it tells me that they spend more time thinking about us than we do about them. And, that they have considered the possibility, which, of course, we wouldn't even consider the possibility. 

How sad for them. I'm glad that the majority of men are not thus.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



In the wise words of that great philosopher, Tony Soprano (), "Whaterya gonnado?"  I felt charitable today.  I mean, the guy thinks coming up with a username and password before someone else is some grand accomplishment.

Meh...idiots.  In a large enough population, we will encounter some seriously stupid posters.


----------



## saveliberty (May 18, 2010)

Scientists will eventually discover dark matter is really just unused stupid.  The stuff is virtually limitless.  Intelligence is unfortunately a finite quantity.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



True.... I admire Gunny's restraint.... If it was me, I'd have to cull the herd.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Gee.....why would someone named "Mudwhistle" be fantasizing about tongues up a guy's ass?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2010)

Should have seen Mud Drizzle drooling over the she-men in another thread.

Fucker has a thing for chicks with big muscles and big hands.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Soviet Girl lives up to her name again.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Or, when they are that stupid, sometimes one can be led on their own out of the herd.  Just find the right incentive for them.  It ALWAYS reveals itself eventually.

Cold platters, you know?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Hmmmmmm

Not sure where you got that from.

But I can see that the ole reliable _"No madam....I will not have sex with you"_ angle isn't working too well for you or Gaybiker so now you want to talk about your favorite pasttime....rimming your buddy's arse.

That should work....then again....maybe not.

At any rate you have a pretty big crowd here to witness your meltdown bitch.

I've got some pork rinds and soda...I think I'll just kick back and watch the show.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



I'm guessing that from a statement like this, you've probably got a set of big rubber boots (the kind with the open tops) and velcro gloves for "work" in your sheep farm.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




Mudwhistle:

"The name given to an individual who likes to dabble in the fine art of ass eating."

Holy fuck. Now wonder you like to kiss ass....


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Goddam, the stupid is thick.


----------



## California Girl (May 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Don't think a knife is gonna cut it, mo chara. We're gonna need a chain saw.


----------



## CurveLight (May 18, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Please please PLEASE don't pull out the one your Gyno uses to clean out your yeast infections.


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


You win, curvelight.  Whatever it is you want to win, you can win it.

*slowly backs away, making sure not to make any sudden movements*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Clever.....but I'm very selective in who's ass I prefer.

I love a fine looking ass. Jeeze like that is supposed to be a bad thing.

GUILTY AS CHARGED!!!!!!

Course you like cock....but then I can't blame you because nobody with your attitude is ever gonna get a whiff of quiff unless they're sporting a set of hairy marbles.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Don't give him that much credit. 

This is a meltdown of epic proportions.


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 18, 2010)

Why did God create the yeast infection? 

​ So women too would know what its like to live with an irritating ****.​


----------



## mudwhistle (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Intense (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Your Pappy must be real proud of you boy.


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Yeah from childish posters like you 3... THats a pretty vague description... Got any real evidence? Didn't think so.....

Moving on....


----------



## gslack (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Should have seen Mud Drizzle drooling over the she-men in another thread.
> 
> Fucker has a thing for chicks with big muscles and big hands.



And YOU have a thing for HUGGY....


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 19, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



So you intend to be an obtuse and unclear retard?

OK, your choice I guess.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

> BP has decided that a $24 million oil-water separator promoted by actor Kevin Costner could be useful in its response to the Gulf of Mexico oil spill, WWL-TV reports.
> 
> Costner came forward this month with an oil spill cleanup technology he started devising after the 1989 Exxon Valdez spill in Alaska. He demonstrated a centrifuge that he said could be placed on barges and used to suck in oily water, separate the oil and spit out mostly pure water.
> 
> BP watched the machine at work this past Thursday.


Kevin Costner's idea for cleaning up Gulf of Mexico oil spill gets nod from BP, report says | NOLA.com


----------



## geauxtohell (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > BP has decided that a $24 million oil-water separator promoted by actor Kevin Costner could be useful in its response to the Gulf of Mexico oil spill, WWL-TV reports.
> >
> > Costner came forward this month with an oil spill cleanup technology he started devising after the 1989 Exxon Valdez spill in Alaska. He demonstrated a centrifuge that he said could be placed on barges and used to suck in oily water, separate the oil and spit out mostly pure water.
> >
> ...



You know, sometimes genius pops up in the most unlikely of places and maybe Costner is actually brilliant and has come up with something useful.  

Or maybe, like Jeny McCarthy, he doesn't know shit from shinola and is getting undue attention for being an actor.

At any rate, why not see if it works?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > BP has decided that a $24 million oil-water separator promoted by actor Kevin Costner could be useful in its response to the Gulf of Mexico oil spill, WWL-TV reports.
> ...



Costner a better engineer than actor? I would have bought that _before_ reading this article, but now, I'm certain of it.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



The article doesn't really say anything about it.  It's basically a blurb.  It does demonstrate that BP was completely unprepared to do anything on their own to clean up this mess (and thus have to rely on an actor's idea).

But, hey.  Why not give it a whirl?  I mean if it's stupid and it works than it's not stupid.


----------



## Granny (May 19, 2010)

If it's so good why did Costner wait a month before presenting it?


----------



## kwc57 (May 19, 2010)

Just curious if Laura Ingraham has said Costner should "shut up and sing" yet?

If you click on the link within the OP's link, you get a larger story.

http://www.nola.com/news/gulf-oil-spill/index.ssf/2010/05/kevin_costner_want_to_fight_gu.html


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...




Hey I think its a great idea. It seems so simple and obvious once you know  about it - but required the sheer genius of Dances With Wolves to invent.

Hopefully Kevin can use the royalties to retire from acting.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

Granny said:


> If it's so good why did Costner wait a month before presenting it?



It says he came forward with it "this month", not that he waited a month.


----------



## Lost Soul (May 19, 2010)

Granny said:


> If it's so good why did Costner wait a month before presenting it?


Could be because he thought Obama and his thugs would come up with something being the leader of this country. Since Obama is worried more as to how make himself look better and point fingers everywhere but at himself (remember how the libs whined how Bush would never take blame for anything on his watch) Costner might have decided that the White House is not capable of handling anything so stepped up to the plate.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > If it's so good why did Costner wait a month before presenting it?
> ...



Yeah, that's it!  You can't even read a story about an actor (if you can call him that) inventing something useful without coming up with some sort of way to hate on Obama.


----------



## geauxtohell (May 19, 2010)

kwc57 said:


> Just curious if Laura Ingraham has said Costner should "shut up and sing" yet?



LOL.  Touche'!



> If you click on the link within the OP's link, you get a larger story.
> 
> Kevin Costner wants to fight Gulf of Mexico oil spill | NOLA.com



Oh thanks.  I missed that.


----------



## Barb (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > BP has decided that a $24 million oil-water separator promoted by actor Kevin Costner could be useful in its response to the Gulf of Mexico oil spill, WWL-TV reports.
> >
> > Costner came forward this month with an oil spill cleanup technology he started devising after the 1989 Exxon Valdez spill in Alaska. He demonstrated a centrifuge that he said could be placed on barges and used to suck in oily water, separate the oil and spit out mostly pure water.
> >
> ...



If it actually works, it would be a wonderful thing.


----------



## Lost Soul (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...



Isn't Obama the leader of this country yet hasn't done a damn thing to help solve this crisis? It happened under his watch and can you tell me what ideas he has put forward? Now under Obama watch the spill has now affected areas as far as Miami.

If Obamay cared so much about the environment ( same lie all liberal hypocrite like you tell) you think he would be leading a Task Force to solve the issue instead of looking to an actor to solve it.


----------



## bodecea (May 19, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > If it's so good why did Costner wait a month before presenting it?
> ...



I'm sorry (or maybe I should congratulate you) that you've managed to come up with even a MORE lame, partisan piece of drivel here.


----------



## bodecea (May 19, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lost Soul said:
> ...






You know....your post is actually a back handed compliment to Obama and his abilities as President compared to all past presidents.    

Now, let's see if you can figure it out.


----------



## hjmick (May 19, 2010)

If it works, who cares whose idea it is? If fucking Charlie Manson had an idea and it worked I would applaud his efforts. 

As for BP being prepared for something like this, aside from the fact that the installed equipment which was supposed to prevent something like this being shit, I don't think any drilling company was/is prepared for a blowout of this nature.


----------



## Gatekeeper (May 19, 2010)

Hey, if Costner's method works, *we all win*. Sounds like a simple and workable invention, and it never ceases to amaze me that solutions to problems that 'stare us in the face' only a small minority seem to pop up from nowhere and implement their ideas which actually work.

Good luck to Costner,  I hope they try this,and it's 110% successful. I see people trying to bring Obama in on this,wtf LOL? I wouldn't care if my worst 'enemy' came out with this or anything that really is good everyone, if it benefits the world as a whole, I would not only applaud their efforts, I would shake their hand.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 19, 2010)

Only idiots fret abot where a good idea comes from.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > BP has decided that a $24 million oil-water separator promoted by actor Kevin Costner could be useful in its response to the Gulf of Mexico oil spill, WWL-TV reports.
> >
> > Costner came forward this month with an oil spill cleanup technology he started devising after the 1989 Exxon Valdez spill in Alaska. He demonstrated a centrifuge that he said could be placed on barges and used to suck in oily water, separate the oil and spit out mostly pure water.
> >
> ...



I love Kevin Costner.. now more than ever.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

Granny said:


> If it's so good why did Costner wait a month before presenting it?



how do you know he hasn't been trying to be heard for a month?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 19, 2010)

Glad to see that an actor can actually come up with a great invention instead of whining and moaning.

I hope it works as well as other ideas that are being put into place.


----------



## blastoff (May 19, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > If it's so good why did Costner wait a month before presenting it?
> ...



It's kind of too bad this catastrophe didn't happen on Bush's watch.  If so, lots of libs would have screamed, bitched, or whined themselves to death by now while accusing him of doing nothing while the oil continued to spew.

Oh, well. Timing is everything.


----------



## Sherry (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

hjmick said:


> As for BP being prepared for something like this, aside from the fact that the installed equipment which was supposed to prevent something like this being shit, I don't think any drilling company was/is prepared for a blowout of this nature.



Here's an idea-
MAYBE THEY SHOULD BE


----------



## hjmick (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > As for BP being prepared for something like this, aside from the fact that the installed equipment which was supposed to prevent something like this being shit, I don't think any drilling company was/is prepared for a blowout of this nature.
> ...



No need to shout.

And yes, they absolutely should be prepared. The government should have been making sure the tests were carried out and everything was working properly. You'll get no argument from me on this point.


----------



## xotoxi (May 19, 2010)

Sherry said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


 
I was thinking the same thing.

Anytime you mix Kevin Costner and water, you get an expensive fail.


----------



## Lost Soul (May 19, 2010)

For people with no taste to realize, Tin Cup was by far his best.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

First signs of thick oil found in Plaquemines marshlands | NOLA.com


----------



## kyzr (May 19, 2010)

Its going to be a disaster for the ages unless even if they cap it, which they can't... can indictments be far behind?  Its the only way Big Oil will learn cutting corners is foolish.  If there even is a "next time".


----------



## LuckyDan (May 19, 2010)

This has happened before, hasn't it?






_The sheen of oil that leaked into the Mississippi River and surrounding marsh in Plaquemines Parish can be seen on the water in the wake of Hurricane Katrina in 2005. The storm helped cause hundred of oil spills in Louisiana_.

How did it get cleaned up then?

http://www.2theadvocate.com/news/23719169.html?index=27&c=y


----------



## Chris (May 19, 2010)

Experts estimate that 2 million gallons of oil a day is being spilled.

Much more than the 200,000 gallons a day that BP extimates.


----------



## Oscar Wao (May 19, 2010)

The guy's made some of the biggest borefests on Earth.  Why not see what he can do with this?


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> First signs of thick oil found in Plaquemines marshlands | NOLA.com



Do you think they did this on purpose?


----------



## The T (May 19, 2010)

Sherry said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


 





*DIRTWORLD*


----------



## KissMy (May 19, 2010)

Papageorgio said:


> Glad to see that an actor can actually come up with a great invention instead of whining and moaning.
> 
> I hope it works as well as other ideas that are being put into place.



A centrifuge will work great for separating oil from water. The problem is making one large enough to clean up this mess. They will need to build a fleet of these centrifuge ships. The good thing is these ships could be powered by the oil extracted from the water.


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2010)

Oil is our friend.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > First signs of thick oil found in Plaquemines marshlands | NOLA.com
> ...





Shut up retard.


----------



## WillowTree (May 19, 2010)

We izz in a foulish mood tonight izz we?


----------



## momonkey (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> First signs of thick oil found in Plaquemines marshlands | NOLA.com





Thank Obama for giving BP categorical safety standard exemptions in 2009. 



_
The decision by the department's Minerals Management Service (MMS) to give BP's lease at Deepwater Horizon a "categorical exclusion" from the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA) on April 6, 2009 -- and BP's lobbying efforts just 11 days before the explosion to expand those exemptions -- show that neither federal regulators nor the company anticipated an accident of the scale of the one unfolding in the gulf. _



U.S. exempted BP's Gulf of Mexico drilling from environmental impact study

_
In the wake of the BP disaster in the Gulf of Mexico, the Department of the Interiors Minerals Management Service (MMS) has continued to issue categorical exclusions for oil companies, allowing them to bypass the last stage of environmental review before proceeding with drilling projects, an Interior Department official told ABC News Wednesday._

Interior Department Continues to Issue ?Categorical Exclusions? for Oil Drilling, Administration Official Acknowledges - Political Punch


----------



## LuckyDan (May 19, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Oil is our friend.


 
And it photographs so nicely!


----------



## kyzr (May 19, 2010)

My understanding is that BP tried to save money by NOT grouting the pipe gap properly, saving $15m, but risking a disaster.  They lost that gamble.  Now they are probably trying to buy off the DC whores to get out of trouble.  I still can't believe that the regulators didn't monitor their activities closer when its such a deep dangerous well.  I also can't believe that the MSM is giving Obama a pass on this disaster.  Just imagine if this happened under Bush-Cheney.


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2010)

Think of the summer without mosquitoes 

Or not so many anyway.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

> while the mms assessed the environmental impact of drilling in the central and western gulf of mexico on three occasions in *2007* -- including a specific evaluation of bp's lease 206 at deepwater horizon -- in each case it played down the prospect of a major blowout.



2007


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

The water World shit is funny. Hey, If it works I am all for it. All I have seen thus far is BP trying to divert the oil up into their tanker ships instead of just plugging the fucking hole. Look's like greed to me. And if you can't plug the hole, you had no fucking business drilling at that depth to begin with you fuckers! ~BH


----------



## uscitizen (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > while the mms assessed the environmental impact of drilling in the central and western gulf of mexico on three occasions in *2007* -- including a specific evaluation of bp's lease 206 at deepwater horizon -- in each case it played down the prospect of a major blowout.
> 
> 
> 
> 2007



That sneaky Bastich Obama was running MMI back then too?


----------



## momonkey (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > while the mms assessed the environmental impact of drilling in the central and western gulf of mexico on three occasions in *2007* -- including a specific evaluation of bp's lease 206 at deepwater horizon -- in each case it played down the prospect of a major blowout.
> 
> 
> 
> 2007





Only read the parts you like?

_
The decision by the department's Minerals Management Service (MMS) to give BP's lease at Deepwater Horizon a "categorical exclusion" from the National Environmental Policy Act (NEPA) on *April 6, 2009* -- and BP's lobbying efforts just 11 days before the explosion to expand those exemptions -- show that neither federal regulators nor the company anticipated an accident of the scale of the one unfolding in the gulf. _


_The BP drilling plan approved *April 6, 2010*, for the site that is now the cause of the Gulf disaster, says that a scenario for a potential blowout of the well from which BP would expect to have the highest volume of liquid hydrocarbons is not required for the operations proposed in this EP. 

MMS approved a different BP drilling plan on *May 5, 2010*, providing the similar Blowout Scenario, stating: Information not required for activities proposed in this Initial Exploration Plan."_


_Suckling said that for Secretary Salazar to allow MMS to exempt 26 new oil wells from environmental review in the midst of the ongoing Gulf crisis shows an extraordinary lapse of judgment. It is inconceivable that his attention is apparently on providing BP with new environmentally exempted offshore oil wells instead of shutting down the corrupt process which put billion of dollars into BPs pocket and millions of gallons of oil into the Gulf of Mexico._


Look who was their top recipient of campaign contributions!

BP: Recipients | OpenSecrets

What are the odds?


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 19, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> First signs of thick oil found in Plaquemines marshlands | NOLA.com



I am so sorry to hear and see that my friend. We may disagree on alot, but I am not kidding either. Politics have nothing to do with this. I feel really bad for you guys down there. This is a serious fucking tragedy bro. What the hell is going on? This is horrible. ~BH


----------



## xotoxi (May 19, 2010)

> while the mms assessed the environmental impact of drilling in the central and western gulf of mexico on three occasions in *2007* -- including a specific evaluation of bp's lease 206 at deepwater horizon -- in each case it played down the prospect of a major blowout.


 
Speaking of major blowout...*BRB!!!*


----------



## Dr.House (May 19, 2010)

so........BUMP!


----------



## Si modo (May 20, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


I have no idea WHAT point he has, but he can have it.

He's just insane.     There are a few here.


----------



## CurveLight (May 20, 2010)

Only insane people think there is actually something to "win" on here.


----------



## California Girl (May 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



True, dat. One only need take a 10 minute wander through the Conspiracy Theories to know the level of insanity that exists. I do think it's nice that establishments working with the mentally unbalanced allow them time to interact with normal people. I'm sure it is good for them to have that opportunity... before they get locked up again.


----------



## CurveLight (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...





Here is more evidence of your mindless "oh please please pat me on the back cause I need a hug" bowlshit.  You would never debate me about 9E because you know you would get absolutely pwned.  Predictably, you will try to conceal that with nothing but childish ad homs and do everything to avoid an actual debate.  Your skank ass response will prove it so do the predictable....


----------



## Si modo (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



LMAO!  Yup, you owned everyone.  You win!

Nutcase.


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



*I know CG has been hiding her identity but in the interest of full disclosure.....*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhJDvI3gUO8&feature=related]YouTube - Airplane Clip Jive Talk[/ame]


----------



## CurveLight (May 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



The predicted prevails.


----------



## Si modo (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Some folks just are never satisfied.

OK, you didn't own everyone.  You don't win.

Nutcase.


----------



## CurveLight (May 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



You really don't need to keep reinforcing what I predicted.


----------



## Si modo (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


OK.  You only owned some and only won a bit?

Or, you just have no point at all?

Nutcase.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



The definition of insanity is someone who keeps making the same mistake expecting a different result.

Also claiming you owned someone when in fact you got owned yourself borders on insanity.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 20, 2010)

Under Oynes, the MMS was a wholly owned subsidiary of the oil companies. Yes, the President should have cleaned out that agency the day he took office. However, there were a few other minor matters, such as trying to prevent a repeat of the First Great Republican Depression, that were weighing on his mind. And, had he done so, you fools would be crying how he was picking on long term loyal government employees.

The problem now is beyond politics. We are seeing the potential for the destruction of whole ecological systems. Our understanding of all the relationships of life in the Gulf is still rudimentory, and we hardly know what the full damage will be to that extremely rich ecology. And then there are the corals in the Florida Keys. Only a matter of time until this fouls them. According to a Phd biologist, his specialty being marine zoology and corals, this could well be the end of the corals there. 

The question from here concerning drilling off our coast will be is it worth the risk? And do we dare trust the oil companies, given the incompetance and negligence that we have seen in this disaster? As the true scope of this disaster unfolds, these questions will be increasingly on the minds of those who have an interest in our coasts.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 20, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> This has happened before, hasn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It didn't, they are still feeling the affects of that. And this is several orders of magnitude greater than that was.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 20, 2010)

*BP's oil has entered our marshes - thanks BP! *

BP says you're welcome but they may make you pay for all that oil. That shit ain't free ya know!!


----------



## Old Rocks (May 20, 2010)

We are all going to pay for that oil before this is over. The bill for this will far exceed the net worth of BP's global operations.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 20, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> We are all going to pay for that oil before this is over. The bill for this will far exceed the net worth of BP's global operations.



I doubt that, this is light crude unlike what the Exxon Valdez dumped in the waters. Most of this will evaporate, it will just take a little time.


----------



## DiveCon (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> *Only insane people think there is actually something to "win" on here.*


havent you been the one running around here bragging about "pwning" someone?


LOL
hypocrisy on display


----------



## DiveCon (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^  DOH 
in his VERY next post


----------



## Intense (May 20, 2010)

Curve ball , which one in the picture is you???


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iDl2zwF8TM]YouTube - Funny Farm- coming to take me away[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (May 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



He's funny cuz he mistakes me for someone who gives a shit about his theories on 9E. I wouldn't debate him on it, cuz I have no desire to debate with a whackjob.


----------



## DiveCon (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


and what proves he is insane is his previous post


----------



## Dr.House (May 20, 2010)

Lolz


----------



## CurveLight (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Lol.....I predicted it almost verbatim you dumb bitch.


----------



## CurveLight (May 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > *Only insane people think there is actually something to "win" on here.*
> ...




Not surprised you're too fuxxing dumb to comprehend the difference.  Even when I pwn reetarwd fucks like you I'm not winning anything.  You'll spend the next two months trying to understand.


----------



## Intense (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



How many medications did you miss today CurveBall???


----------



## Dr.House (May 20, 2010)

Intense said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



All of them, it would seem...


----------



## California Girl (May 20, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Somewhere, the staff are organizing search parties.


----------



## Si modo (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Sooooooo, let me get this straight.  He is whining about some debate that hasn't happened about some conspiracy related to 9/11, on a thread about the BP spill.








Yup, he *is* a whackjob.


----------



## CurveLight (May 20, 2010)

Soviet girl is the one who brought 9E into the thread you whiny dimdamdumbfucking dildo.


----------



## Dr.House (May 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Perhaps he stole Nurse ratchet's iPhone and is posting from a closet in Ward C somewhere...  They'll eventually find him when the battery dies out...


----------



## Si modo (May 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Soviet girl is the one who brought 9E into the thread you whiny dimdamdumbfucking dildo.


And you're bitching about a debate that never happened.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKhEw7nD9C4]YouTube - Monty Python-The Black Knight[/ame]


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 20, 2010)

I have a friend who has a camp in southeastern Louisiana. BP actually asked him if they could use it - free of charge.


What the fuck is wrong with these people?


----------



## DiveCon (May 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Soviet girl is the one who brought 9E into the thread you whiny dimdamdumbfucking dildo.
> ...


tell him what cell phone you have and he'll spend hours telling you it has some mode that it doesnt actually have
and then he'll post links to prove you were 100% correct and still claim you don't know your own cell phone


----------



## RadiomanATL (May 20, 2010)




----------



## mdn2000 (May 20, 2010)

Too bad we wasted billions of dollars on the Green Energy fraud, that money could of went toward technology to make drilling for oil green.


----------



## saveliberty (May 21, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


>



-L. H. Oswald's back?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 22, 2010)

NOLA.com


> tml
> 
> Engineers will not use booms made out of hair to soak up the growing oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 23, 2010)

> "BP has had resources on the ground and boats tied up doing nothing, and under a state of emergency* I finally decided it's time for Jefferson Parish to take over,*" Bonano said.



Jefferson Parish takes over oil cleanup from BP


Now that's how you treat a dog company like BP - like the bitch it is.


----------



## WillowTree (May 23, 2010)

Pirarcy huh? that's the ticket. and I bet you bitched about Arizona taking over didn't ya?


----------



## Yurt (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 23, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Pirarcy huh? that's the ticket. and I bet you bitched about Arizona taking over didn't ya?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 23, 2010)

You can do that kind of stuff when you're the Top Bonano.


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2010)

Yurt said:


>



This is SO MUCH the same topic.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They are for Yurt. He likes it whenever the people of this state suffer, gets  a kick out of it, because he's one sick fuck.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 24, 2010)

Yurt said:


>



that's your way of saying you agree with this move right?


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 24, 2010)

Maybe we can nationalize BP and have GW Bush come out of retirement to run it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

BP
Amoco
Arco
am/pm
Aral
Castrol
Wild Bean Cafe


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

car parked? battery removed?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> car parked? battery removed?



Sorry, no, my car isn't like your brain.


----------



## Dr.House (May 24, 2010)

Filled up at BP this morning...  cheapest in the area...


----------



## xsited1 (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> BP
> Amoco
> Arco
> am/pm
> ...



After the Exxon Valdez spill, several groups called for a boycott.  I remember the number of people in the US who eventually boycotted Exxon was less than the people who lived in my neighborhood.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Filled up at BP this morning...  cheapest in the area...



Good to hear you hate your country.


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > car parked? battery removed?
> ...













 you are like a broken record.. park that car. walk, sell your battery or be a big hypocrite..


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

xsited1 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > BP
> ...



Probably because less people live in Alaska than live in your neighborhood. The Gulf Coast is different. Millions of hard working, taxpaying, voting, gas buying American citizens live there, and they'd prefer to get their gas from companies that don't treat them like dirt.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Where's the hypocrisy? I don't need oil on my shores to fuel my car.  You're crazy man.


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...







any of them work for BP?? you would stick it to your hard working neighbor? wow


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...


 
LOL! Like you give a shit about my hard working neighbors!

After they all get their cut out of BP I'm sure they won't mind going to work for more responsible oil companies.


----------



## xsited1 (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



That's a good point.  I know my vacation plans have been affected by this oil spill.


----------



## Dr.House (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Filled up at BP this morning...  cheapest in the area...
> ...



Good to hear you've outed yourself as a child molester...


(I figured we could trade unrelated comments all day if you want)


PS:  boycotts are for the truly stupid...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



That doesn't really answer the question. I was wondering why you would willingly give money to a company that is attacking your country?


----------



## Dr.House (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I don't give money to the DNC.....


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



aaaaahhhh,, so that's the story, if the oil was on someone else's shores you'd be fine with that. cause you won't park your car and walk.. perfect. hypocrite. perfect.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

> One state regulator told Hamel  oil companies can self-regulate  they are the oil companies.


BP Lies About Everything Says Critic


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



so, you do think they did this on purpose. now all we need is for you to prove it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...





This land is your land, this land is my land, bitch. Now if you don't have anything useful to say, kindly shut the fuck up.


----------



## martybegan (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> BP
> Amoco
> Arco
> am/pm
> ...



Wouldn't it be more prudent to boycott them AFTER they are done cleaning up the mess?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

martybegan said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > BP
> ...



No.


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



you are an abusive man.. vewy


----------



## WillowTree (May 24, 2010)

martybegan said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > BP
> ...



he's in a bit of a snit, he doesn't do "prudent"


----------



## Vel (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...




Attacking the country? Really? Do accidents not happen in Liberal Land? I can understand being upset and unhappy but get a grip. Get out and do something to make it better instead of sitting on your ass trolling.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 24, 2010)

martybegan said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > BP
> ...



It would make more sense. After all they can't clean anything up if they have no money.

Of course, this boycott won't gather any steam. In fact, I may gas up at BP when my tanks empty next just to show my support for their efforts to provide energy and to develop alternatives.

Accidents happen.  There is no point being angry about an accident.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> Do accidents not happen in Liberal Land?



*Excuses happen.*


----------



## martybegan (May 24, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Also if the accident can be proven to be caused by gross negligence on BP's or any of the other parties part, you can then get into criminal charges. The system can handle this issue.


----------



## JWBooth (May 24, 2010)

Castrol 20-50

Its all I run in my stuff.  No reason to change.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

Vel6377 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Good point, I don't see his black ass out there mopping up the oil. I reckon he's too busy waiting on his monthly welfare check.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

I have half a dozen friends currently working on the Alaskan Pipeline.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



BP has total assets - liabilities equal to about 90 billion US - I'm not worried about them having enough $$$$, that should do it.



> Accidents happen.


Excuses happen.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

martybegan said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...





BP is already a convicted felon. Lot of good the system did.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

JWBooth said:


> Castrol 20-50
> 
> Its all I run in my stuff.  No reason to change.



If you don't like your country, sure, no reason to change.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Vel6377 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





I'm white you fucknut.


----------



## Si modo (May 24, 2010)

Do it right.  Don't buy anything with any plastic in it or packaged in plastic, either, Tuba.


----------



## manifold (May 24, 2010)

I used to buy my gas from a BP station.  Since their truly enormous fuck up, I've been buying my gas elsewhere.  According to the knee-jerk neocons here that makes me truly stupid, socialist and short-sighted for not wanting to give them more money to fix their mistake.

Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## jillian (May 24, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Filled up at BP this morning...  cheapest in the area...



i'm surprised. usually citgo is cheaper.


----------



## Dr.House (May 24, 2010)

For completeness, could you provide the list of companies that BP sells petrolium products to?  

You're kind of limiting your boycott and may be unkowingly supporting your hated BP...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Do it right.  Don't buy anything with any plastic in it or packaged in plastic, either, Tuba.



Since plastic is only a tiny fraction of how a barrel gets used, I'm not so worried about it. 






But if you can show me that a certain item has plastic made from BP petro in particular, I would be happy to not use it.


----------



## manifold (May 24, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Filled up at BP this morning...  cheapest in the area...
> ...



I'm sure he draws the line at supporting communist dictatorships, geesh!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

manifold said:


> I used to buy my gas from a BP station.  Since their truly enormous fuck up, I've been buying my gas elsewhere.  According to the knee-jerk neocons here that makes me truly stupid, socialist and short-sighted for not wanting to give them more money to fix their mistake.
> 
> Oh well, c'est la vie.



Who is the chick in your avatar?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> For completeness, could you provide the list of companies that BP sells petrolium products to?
> 
> You're kind of limiting your boycott and may be unkowingly supporting your hated BP...



What do you care?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Vel6377 said:
> ...



So you say.


----------



## manifold (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > I used to buy my gas from a BP station.  Since their truly enormous fuck up, I've been buying my gas elsewhere.  According to the knee-jerk neocons here that makes me truly stupid, socialist and short-sighted for not wanting to give them more money to fix their mistake.
> ...



No clue chuck, I'll take two tiles.


----------



## jillian (May 24, 2010)

manifold said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



hmmmmmm... supporting commies who mean us no harm versus supporting countries that funnel money to terrorist organizations?

dunno.. maybe he just wants the cheapest fuel.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



LOL! Why would I lie?


----------



## Middleman (May 24, 2010)

Any of the companies could have a spill. This was an accident waiting to happen. The problem lies with our collective insatiable thirst for oil and, lack of comprehensive regulatory oversight and enforcement.

Merely shopping at a different gas station is a feel good, do nothing course of action. How about, instead, giving up that weekend excursion and doing something closer to home?


----------



## Si modo (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Do it right.  Don't buy anything with any plastic in it or packaged in plastic, either, Tuba.
> ...








Don't fly, don't drive on the roads, don't buy products using trucks to ship, don't buy anything with plastics in it, for starters.

Just sayin', I mean if you want to do it right.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Do it right.  Don't buy anything with any plastic in it or packaged in plastic, either, Tuba.
> ...



A partial list of products made from Petroleum (144 of 6000 items) 

One 42-gallon barrel of oil creates 19.4 gallons of gasoline. The rest (over half) is used to make things like:

Solvents 
 Diesel fuel 
 Motor Oil 
 Bearing Grease 
Ink 
 Floor Wax 
 Ballpoint Pens 
 Football Cleats 
Upholstery 
 Sweaters 
 Boats 
 Insecticides 
Bicycle Tires 
 Sports Car Bodies 
 Nail Polish 
 Fishing lures 
Dresses 
 Tires 
 Golf Bags 
 Perfumes 
Cassettes 
 Dishwasher parts 
 Tool Boxes 
 Shoe Polish 
Motorcycle Helmet 
 Caulking 
 Petroleum Jelly 
 Transparent Tape 
CD Player 
 Faucet Washers 
 Antiseptics 
 Clothesline 
Curtains 
 Food Preservatives 
 Basketballs 
 Soap 
Vitamin Capsules 
 Antihistamines 
 Purses 
 Shoes 
Dashboards 
 Cortisone 
 Deodorant 
 Footballs 
Putty 
 Dyes 
 Panty Hose 
 Refrigerant 
Percolators 
 Life Jackets 
 Rubbing Alcohol 
 Linings 
Skis 
 TV Cabinets 
 Shag Rugs 
 Electrician's Tape 
Tool Racks 
 Car Battery Cases 
 Epoxy 
 Paint 
Mops 
 Slacks 
 Insect Repellent 
 Oil Filters 
Umbrellas 
 Yarn 
 Fertilizers 
 Hair Coloring 
Roofing 
 Toilet Seats 
 Fishing Rods 
 Lipstick 
Denture Adhesive 
 Linoleum 
 Ice Cube Trays 
 Synthetic Rubber 
Speakers 
 Plastic Wood 
 Electric Blankets 
 Glycerin 
Tennis Rackets 
 Rubber Cement 
 Fishing Boots 
 Dice 
Nylon Rope 
 Candles 
 Trash Bags 
 House Paint 
Water Pipes 
 Hand Lotion 
 Roller Skates 
 Surf Boards 
Shampoo 
 Wheels 
 Paint Rollers 
 Shower Curtains 
Guitar Strings 
 Luggage 
 Aspirin 
 Safety Glasses 
Antifreeze 
 Football Helmets 
 Awnings 
 Eyeglasses 
Clothes 
 Toothbrushes 
 Ice Chests 
 Footballs 
Combs 
 CD's & DVD's 
 Paint Brushes 
 Detergents 
Vaporizers 
 Balloons 
 Sun Glasses 
 Tents 
Heart Valves 
 Crayons 
 Parachutes 
 Telephones 
Enamel 
 Pillows 
 Dishes 
 Cameras 
Anesthetics 
 Artificial Turf 
 Artificial limbs 
 Bandages 
Dentures 
 Model Cars 
 Folding Doors 
 Hair Curlers 
Cold cream 
 Movie film 
 Soft Contact lenses 
 Drinking Cups 
Fan Belts 
 Car Enamel 
 Shaving Cream 
 Ammonia 
Refrigerators 
 Golf Balls 
 Toothpaste 
 Gasoline 

Americans consume petroleum products at a rate of three-and-a-half gallons of oil and more than 250 cubic feet of natural gas per day each! But, as shown here petroleum is not just used for fuel.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I don't know, why do you lie?


----------



## Luissa (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> I have half a dozen friends currently working on the Alaskan Pipeline.



My bestfriends dad works for BP at the Gathering Station up in Prudhoe Bay,even worked with Todd Palin.

I do know he gets paid very well to work in those conditions, gets large bonuses, good benefits, and my friend's mom gets a bonus if her husband works too much during the year.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Any of the companies could have a spill.




BP is not only the company that had the oil flood, its the company doing a piss poor job of dealing with the flood. 



> This was an accident waiting to happen.


The above was an excuse waiting to happen.




> Merely shopping at a different gas station is a feel good, do nothing course of action.



Shopping at a BP or BP brand station would make me puke. Sorry, I don't wanna puke. Its not really about feeling good, its about avoiding feeling bad.





> How about, instead, giving up that weekend excursion and doing something closer to home?



Sorry, I don't see the connection. Is putting fishermen out of business part of the process of refining oil into gasoline?


----------



## Dr.House (May 24, 2010)

jillian said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Filled up at BP this morning...  cheapest in the area...
> ...



Don't have them here...

Every time you turn around there's another Valero popping up!


Besides price, the determining factor is if you charge me more to use my card then you won't get my business...  I wouldn't call that a boycott, though...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...





Check the highlighted text for better reading comprehension.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> BP is already a convicted felon. Lot of good the system did.



How on earth does a corporation become a convicted felon?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > BP is already a convicted felon. Lot of good the system did.
> ...



They get charged with and convicted. Duh. In this case BP pleaded guilty.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Any of the companies could have a spill.
> ...



Using your logic no one should engage in any venture that has the potential for a disasterous accident.  So we should shut down all chemical, petroleum and nuclear plants, cease all space exploration operations so on and so forth......


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 24, 2010)

Middleman said:


> Any of the companies could have a spill. This was an accident waiting to happen. The problem lies with our collective insatiable thirst for oil and, lack of comprehensive regulatory oversight and enforcement.
> 
> Merely shopping at a different gas station is a feel good, do nothing course of action. How about, instead, giving up that weekend excursion and doing something closer to home?



How about we do as we choose to do and you do as you choose to do?

How is there a lack of comprehensive regulatory oversight? There is plenty of oversight. The government's not enforcing it. What do you want to do, pass more laws that the government won't enforce?


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> They get charged with and convicted. Duh. In this case BP pleaded guilty.



Could you provide a case number where they were charged, convicted and plead guilty?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Using your logic no one should engage in any venture that has the potential for a disasterous accident.



Incorrect Mr Strawman. Using my logic, companies that cause grave damage to our environment and economy should be punished severely by the government, the lawyers, and their customers.


----------



## Middleman (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Middleman said:
> 
> 
> > Any of the companies could have a spill.
> ...



So, in other words, you don't feel the need to alter your lifestyle of consumption one iota, you just will shop at a different gas station. 

Thanks for clarifying...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > They get charged with and convicted. Duh. In this case BP pleaded guilty.
> ...



No, I can't give you a case number.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 24, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Do it right.  Don't buy anything with any plastic in it or packaged in plastic, either, Tuba.



Boycotts do work, notwithstanding the opinion of some moron.  Of course a boycott of BP and its subsidiaries won't put BP or it's workers out of work.  But for those who believe BP  is criminally and civilly culpable, any and all efforts to bring those to justice whose greed caused physical damage to the Gulf Coast, it is a moral duty to demand both accountability and punishment and keep up the pressure.
Efforts to blame the Obama Administration is a tactic of the RW Fringe, those who blame everything on Obama, Democrats and liberals and accept no responsibility for their own behavior and advocacy.   The hypocrisy of the RW would be laughable but for the fact it works on many intellectually light:  "Drill, baby drill" but when shit hits the fan, blame it on others.  _Hypocrisy, not only a value to RW radicals, a way of life_.


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2010)

Not going to happen.  When BP pays for all the clean up, they get to expense it out for tax purposes.  Bottom line WE end up paying for it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> johnrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Can you show  examples of where regulations prevented much of anything?
> ...



Are you suggesting that no one dies in a car accident if they're wearing a seat belt?


----------



## manifold (May 24, 2010)

johnrocks said:


> Can you show  examples of where regulations prevented much of anything?



Nice red herring. 

If a thing was prevented, that means it never happened.  Asking someone to provide examples of things that never happened is a patently disingenuous red herring.  Well done!


----------



## Si modo (May 24, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Not going to happen.  When BP pays for all the clean up, they get to expense it out for tax purposes.  Bottom line WE end up paying for it.


Yup.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You are one stupid fuck if you think BP doesn't sell petroleum to other manufacturers. Do you think Gillette drills for the petroleum it needs for their line of shaving cream?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Using your logic no one should engage in any venture that has the potential for a disasterous accident.
> ...



But damn near every industry has the potential for catasphropic envornmental and economical damages and no one has said that BP shouldn't be held accountable. It's not a strawman argument, I was referencing your logic.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 24, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



hahahahahahah so you admit you made the shit up.


----------



## Dr.House (May 24, 2010)

Why aren't they working on plugging the leak of brain matter coming from the gaping hole in Spidey Tuba's head?

At some point, the man is going to lose motor functions...

Doesn't anyone care???...


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Not going to happen.  When BP pays for all the clean up, they get to expense it out for tax purposes.  Bottom line WE end up paying for it.



Kind of like when tobacco giants lost the lawsuits they just increased the prices of their products.  We paid for it all so all the lawsuits did nothing but put out myths of second hand smoke and make good headlines.


----------



## California Girl (May 24, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Why aren't they working on plugging the leak of brain matter coming from the gaping hole in Spidey Tuba's head?
> 
> At some point, the man is going to lose motor functions...
> 
> Doesn't anyone care???...



The 'Just Say No' campaign should have him as an example of how drugs fuck up the brain.


----------



## saveliberty (May 24, 2010)

Weeds in, weeds out.


----------



## CurveLight (May 24, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't they working on plugging the leak of brain matter coming from the gaping hole in Spidey Tuba's head?
> ...



You're an example that drugs or not, some are destined to be fucked up.  So toke up Soviet Girl! You have nothing at risk.....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> You are one stupid fuck if you think BP doesn't sell petroleum to other manufacturers.



Yeah, I_ must_ think that, obviously anyone who asked for a list of particular products that BP oil was in would think that.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Hey, we've all got the potential to be murderers, maybe we shouldn't punish murderers.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 24, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No, I just said I can't give you a case number.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 24, 2010)

This weekend I was watching the History Chanel, "It Came From Outer Space", which was a program showing some of the innovations developed for the space program by NASA, that had everyday applications here on earth.

One of the more interesting things that I came across was PRP, a powder that is made from beeswax that will soak up oil and biodegrade it.



> Bioremediation is the process of using biological agents, such as bacteria or plants, to remove or neutralise contaminants in polluted soil or water.
> 
> Petroleum Remediation Product (PRP) is a 100% natural, non-toxic hydrocarbon (oil) absorbent, that attracts and stimulates the natural (indigenous) microbial population, to degrade oil on land or water.
> 
> ...



Petroleum Remediation Product PRP - how it works

My question is where the fuck is BP, and why the fuck aren't they dumping this stuff into the wetlands to soak up the oil?


----------



## Intense (May 24, 2010)

I think they are busy making deals with Iran.


----------



## HUGGY (May 24, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> This weekend I was watching the History Chanel, "It Came From Outer Space", which was a program showing some of the innovations developed for the space program by NASA, that had everyday applications here on earth.
> 
> One of the more interesting things that I came across was PRP, a powder that is made from beeswax that will soak up oil and biodegrade it.
> 
> ...



AAAaaa...EERRrrrrrr..One tiny problem...Bees...They are tiny.  I doubt there is enough bees wax on the planet to deal with 1 or 2 or 20 or 100 million gallons of spilt oil.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 24, 2010)

Actually Huggy, they use it already to soak up oil spills.

And yes.............after seeing the factory where they make this stuff, there's a LOT of it.


----------



## HUGGY (May 24, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually Huggy, they use it already to soak up oil spills.
> 
> And yes.............after seeing the factory where they make this stuff, there's a LOT of it.



Well shut my mouth and make me turn tricks on Aurora Avenue!  I guess I should mind my own "Bees Wax!"


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 24, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Actually Huggy, they use it already to soak up oil spills.
> ...



Actually, all BP would have to do is take a few tanker ships and suck up all the oil plumes.

The PRP would take care of the rest.

And, before anyone says it's not feasible, check this out.......



> Could Secret Saudi Spill Hold Fix for Gulf Slick?
> 
> Chanan Tigay
> AOL News
> ...



Could Cleanup Fix for Gulf Oil Spill Lie in Secret Saudi Disaster? - AOL News

Nope............those BP fuckers are too stupid to do anything except fuck up the Gulf.


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 25, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



WTF? Clean the crap up you fuckers! ABikerSailor? You should start a thread with that link bro. ~BH


----------



## saveliberty (May 25, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I think this problem requires a lot of different ideas employed all at the same time.  Sucking up the oil as A BikerSailor suggests, start drilling a relief well, pack the existing well with mud and concrete, soaking up oil before it goes it shore, booms and using oil eating bacteria.  We have more than one problem now.  We have a well leak, oil freely moving around the Gulf and some reaching shore.

This is a great opportunity for 0bama to take the lead.  So far he seems unwilling to do that.  Pointing blame is not leadership.  I hope he gets this and comes through for us.


----------



## Intense (May 25, 2010)

Cairo, Egypt 
The Deepwater Horizon oil spill has put a spotlight on the dangerous world of offshore oil drilling. With a well spewing thousands of barrels of crude (estimates range from 5,000 to 100,000 barrels) a day into the Gulf of Mexico, many are wondering if the industry has been too lightly regulated.


.The Deepwater Hori*zon spill is shaping up to be among the biggest in American history - now estimated to be at least 6 million gallons according to US Coast Guard and British Petroleum figures. But such massive blowouts remain rare for offshore rigs. Thousands of drilling rigs operate all over the world every day without disaster. As they pursue oil in deeper waters, however, leaks become more difficult to contain. Safety procedures and clean-up techniques have not kept pace with the race to drill in deeper and deeper waters.


How many offshore rigs are there, and where are they located?

According to Rigzone, an industry website, there are currently about 1,234 exploration rigs. (Spills are more common during exploration, as with the Deepwater Hori*zon.) One hundred and forty-six are in Europe's North Sea. The Gulf of Mexico is home to 114. The remainder are off the coasts of Brazil, Venezuela, and West Africa; in the Persian Gulf; and in the seas of south and southeast Asia.



What have been the worst spills from offshore oil rigs?

Ixtoc I oil spill, Gulf of Mexico, 1979: Generally considered the second-worst oil spill in history (first is a 1991 disaster at a Persian Gulf oil port during the first Gulf War), the Ixtoc spill occurred when the Mexican state-owned Pemex was drilling an exploratory well in shallow water in the Bay of Campeche. The Ixtoc suffered a blowout, and more than 3 million barrels of oil gushed from the well for more than nine months before engineers were able to cap it. The spill contaminated more than 162 miles of beach in Texas.

Nowruz oil field, Persian Gulf, 1983: After a tanker hit a rig off the coast of Iran, the rig began leaking 1,500 barrels a day. Because Iran and Iraq were at war, the oil flow was not stopped, and the platform was later attacked by Iraqi warplanes. Later, a second platform was attacked, and initially spilled 5,000 barrels a day before slowing to 1,500. Two years passed before Iran capped the wells, but by then some 733,000 barrels of oil had spilled into the Persian Gulf.

Santa Barbara, Calif., 1969: A blowout at a well five miles off the coast of Santa Barbara caused a leak that flowed for 11 days. According to a report by the Uni*ver*sity of California, Santa Barbara, the spill affected 800 square miles of ocean and coated 35 miles of coastline with oil. It led to the establishment of the Environmental Protection Agency and a moratorium on offshore drilling in California.

Montara, Australia, 2009: An oil well in the Timor Sea, off the coast of Western Australia, began leaking, and the platform subsequently caught fire. The well spewed oil for more than two months, leaking as much as 2,000 barrels a day before it was capped, making it one of the worst spills in Australian history.


Have cleanup and containment methods improved?

The basic techniques used to contain offshore spills haven't changed much in the past three decades, but spills are now tracked by satellite; containment booms stand up better to waves; skimming technology has improved; and chemical dispersants, used to break up the oil into smaller particles, are now less toxic, though they still have a harmful effect on the environment. In the case of the Deepwater Horizon, dispersants have been pumped into the source of the leak for the first time.


Jerome Milgram, a Massachusetts Institute of Technology professor who has extensively studied oil spills, says open-water cleanup is tough to improve. "It's never been particularly effective in open waters, and I don't think it ever will be," he notes. Dr. Milgram, who worked to contain the Ixtoc oil spill, says there hasn't been enough research into subsea containment devices.


Have preventive measures improved?

Offshore oil wells have blowout preventers, valves intended to seal off the well if oil or gas begins to flow uncontrollably. Norway and Brazil require a last-resort backup method called an acoustic switch in case the blowout valve fails. The United States does not require rigs to be equipped with these devices.

Andy Radford, senior policy adviser for offshore issues at the American Petroleum Institute, says questions about the reliability of acoustic switches played a role in the US decision not to require their use. But even if the US had more stringent regulations, enforcement would be difficult, says MIT's Milgram: "I haven't the foggiest idea of how to enforce them. You can't send an inspector down 5,000 feet to check a voltage meter on a battery," he says, referring to allegations of a dead battery on one of the Deepwater Horizon's blowout prevention devices.



How bad is Gulf oil spill? A global Q&A on offshore oil spills - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com



Norway and Brazil installed these switches after they had major oil spills.

We should do the same.


----------



## theHawk (May 26, 2010)

Intense said:


> Cairo, Egypt
> The Deepwater Horizon oil spill has put a spotlight on the dangerous world of offshore oil drilling. With a well spewing thousands of barrels of crude (estimates range from 5,000 to 100,000 barrels) a day into the Gulf of Mexico, many are wondering if the industry has been too lightly regulated.



Too lightly regulated?  The oil companies have been forced to drill in these deep waters because the government says they can't drill in the closer, shallow (and safer) waters.  Leaks like this can easily be capped, just not at 1 mile depths.


----------



## Intense (May 26, 2010)

theHawk said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Cairo, Egypt
> ...



True.


----------



## Dr.House (May 26, 2010)

theHawk said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Cairo, Egypt
> ...



NIMBY-ism....  Tough hurdle to overcome...


----------



## saveliberty (May 26, 2010)

I find it telling that deep water seems to be the big issue here.  Technique after technique is foiled by the temperature and depth.  Even the original problem of the blow out preventer seems to be related to that.  Maybe the lesson to be learned here is, limit rig depth in off-shore situations?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 26, 2010)

Chris said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...



Why do you think those foreign fuckers known as British Petrolium are drilling HERE?

Bush Jr. and Cheney took out those restrictions, that's why they're fucking up the Gulf.


----------



## Intense (May 26, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I find it telling that deep water seems to be the big issue here.  Technique after technique is foiled by the temperature and depth.  Even the original problem of the blow out preventer seems to be related to that.  Maybe the lesson to be learned here is, limit rig depth in off-shore situations?




Don't forget the pressure. If this aren't grounds for outfitting Submarines for the Coast Guard, who is the Authority here, I don't know what is.  Sure looks like everyone is still acting reckless in the response. That cement will most likely harden and turn into a projectile. One would wonder about placing an open dome over the hole, having a secured mechanism that after the dome was fortified in place, could be  activated and triggered to seal itself by the force of the oil running through it. The less moving parts the better. Ah, what do I know.  I hope Louisiana gets It's Barrier Islands. One of the few great ideas.


----------



## Intense (May 26, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Maybe they are drilling there because there is a need for Oil? I know that sounds crazy to you, but I suspect there is something there, huh.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 26, 2010)

Intense said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



It's also patently obvious to even the most casual observer that they are drilling HERE because it's cheaper than anywhere else.

We don't have restrictions on our drilling like many other countries do.

Face it, if you can skimp on equipment and safety procedures, it increases the profitability of your company.  Ever hear of the slipshod work done by Halliburton at Walter Reed and the Green Zone Baghdad barracks?


----------



## Intense (May 27, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I don't think drilling is cheap anywhere. Regulations are prohibitive, that is why it was deep water in the first place. BP violated procedures big time, that is what caused the problem. Government do nothing Inspections were a big part too.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 27, 2010)

CNN.com Live


----------



## gslack (May 27, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I swear you just make shit up dont you..... No fact in any of it just pull it straight from your ass....

YOU think drilling on offshore platforms is cheaper? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

And and ultra-deep drilling at that??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!

Gimme a break man, the rig itself is expensive as hell... THen you have to get people certified for deep drilling (not cheap), pay the insurance for all the men and equipment and given the fact it is a high risk undertaking expect to pay triple regular rates.. THe freaking automatic shut offs or dead mans switches require a separate boat at all times.. THen there is the cost of getting supplies to and oil from the rigs, rotating crews, etc etc..... CHeaper??? HA!

And as far as restrictions? HA! Places like CHina, Russia, the "Stans", Africa, The Middle East ????? you think they have stricter regulations than we do? Better get a clue and fast, they will drill anywhere they are able to and thats the truth... How in the hell do you think Hussein was able to open up the pipelines and dump oil into the gulf back in the 90's? because they have drilling a few miles away or closer... THey do not refine it there, they sell it and others do that, so its from drill to pipe to water... Get a clue....

Slipshod work? give me a break, the setup was the most advanced one out there.. it was a new attempt at deep drilling, it had an accident, it happens even under the best of conditions...

jesus dude get over the emotional nonsense already....


----------



## saveliberty (May 27, 2010)

Drilling a mile deep and offshore is very expensive.  The reward factor was pretty big too though.  This thing can produce oil for the rest of our lives.  I'd probably have drilled too.


----------



## sitarro (May 27, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Are you saying that the United States owns the entire Gulf of Mexico and anything found in or below it? I believe the rig was over 50 miles from our closest shore line, isn't that International waters? What restrictions, specifically, do other countries have on drilling that the United States doesn't? How exactly is it "cheaper" to drill in 5000 feet of water?
What contractor would you have recommended to do the work that Halliburton did in the Green Zone and at Walter Reed Army Medical Center? 
I'm not being sarcastic here, I am actually interested in your answers since you seem to have knowledge on both subjects that I don't.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 28, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Hey stupid......lemmie square you on some mistaken points........

First off, I said they SKIMPED ON SAFETY EQUIPMENT AND PROCEDURES believing that their rig could never fail, and because they skimped on safety procedures and equipment in an attempt to increase profitability, that is why it failed.

The slurry made by Halliburton WAS NOT TESTED AT THAT DEPTH, nor were the blowout preventers (which were supposed to be tested at full pressure for 5 minutes, not 30 seconds and bleed off the pressure for the next 4 1/2 minutes), as well as factor in the BP executive telling them to pull out the drilling mud before testing the BOP's, well.......you can see where the problems are.

As far as drilling restrictions being more lax in the Gulf?  Yep, let's talk about the secret meetings with BP and Cheney while he was in office, as well as the fact that we don't require things like drilling a relief well while drilling the regular well like Norway requires.

How about the BOP valves that Brazil requires?

We don't require that stuff.


----------



## gslack (May 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Oh well let me square you on a few things then...

1, 2, 3, above. The numbers in blue is what ya said..... So thats what I responded to. Follow me? I dont guess what you mean i respond to what you say... 

Secret meetings? LOL, oh okay and how about the fact BP was a major contributer to Obama's campaign, and obama just happened to green light more off shore drilling?

yeah, if ya want to cry about crap best be ready to cry about both sides....

You don't know any of that shit.. Seriously you pull it out of CNN or MSNBC's ass, or your own, and then call it fact.... it was an accident and sometimes they happen. you can't go off crying like a punk every time one happens. Especially not if you are just going to ignorantly blame one side.. Both sides fucked up, just like any other time. So stop trying to finger point like a ball baby... The way the explosion happened no switch in the world would have mattered, and you silly ases wont take your head out of olbermans butt long enough to realize that..

Wa wa wa dick cheney, wa wa wa george w bush, blah blah blah... THey are gone now so you can stop crying already. They weren't any worse than the guys we have now no matter how much you try and bullshit yourself.... What happened to that patriot act repeal? LOL, yeah funny how thats not mentioned anymore now isn't it.. Fucking dreamer wake up already, there is no OIL party, they are all OIL parties....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 28, 2010)

Actually, it's posted in a lot of news sites.

You need a link, or are you a big boy and can look stuff up all by yourself?

Show us that you can gslack........it's just like going to the big boy's potty all by yourself.  At first it's scary, but then you get used to it.


----------



## KissMy (May 28, 2010)

Were not all the workers on the Deepwater Horizon oil platform working on the well trained experienced union employees?


----------



## gslack (May 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, it's posted in a lot of news sites.
> 
> You need a link, or are you a big boy and can look stuff up all by yourself?
> 
> Show us that you can gslack........it's just like going to the big boy's potty all by yourself.  At first it's scary, but then you get used to it.



Ah well then you would have supplied a link to back your claims then wouldn't you... of course you would, if the claim had any credibility and did not come directly from liberal media as i stated before, you would have posted just to shut me up.... But ya didn't did ya douchebag.... nope all ya did, AGAIN, was tell me to go look up your claims for ya.... It doesn't work that way asshole, you do your own research, and if ya choose not to, then we can call you full of shit.

Come on little fella, you know how to do it don't ya? Its just like the first night you spent playing closet case in huggy's thread. Sure it was uncomfortable at first but you soon made yourself right at home didnt ya....

So no response to Obama's part in all of this either? yeah thought not... Ya see thats why you get beaten every time on here.. You have no code you will not break to pretend your side is right all the time. Thats why people with a spine and a code of ethics will always spank you on here.

You didn't post an article or source for your claim and tried to get me to do it because you know dam good and well it will be from a liberal bias source. ya see thats where a code of ethics shows. Anyone can fake it, but when its down to brass tax you fold and bullshit your way out... Ever heard the saying the devil (or jesus) is in the details? Well maybe you should learn about it sometime... Because your weakness shows in the details of your posts...

So you go and get your link from MSNBC or whatever liberal media you choose. If ya don't then not only are you full of shit, but you're spineless as well....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 28, 2010)

Here ya go......

Oil spill hearings: Transocean lawyer disputes 2008 accident report | NOLA.com

You can read the transcripts of the employees who were actually there, as well as some of the findings of the board.

Try again douchebag.


----------



## gslack (May 28, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Here ya go......
> 
> Oil spill hearings: Transocean lawyer disputes 2008 accident report | NOLA.com
> 
> ...



Dude you just got caught lying again.... Going to run away this time too? I am really tired of playing with you and your unethical nonsense is getting on my last nerve.... So here is the deal.... I am going to ask you once to tell the truth about whats in that article and what it says... And if you lie, bullshit or exaggerate I am going to post that article with highlights showing point blank how you are an unethical liar...

Does that article make any claims you just made before? Does it in any way back anything you claimed? Come on tool time to man up......


----------



## saveliberty (May 28, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Here ya go......
> ...



AbikerSailor read the title and figured, hey, I 'm raising reasonable doubt here.  Once again, opting out of reading the article proves to be a downfall.


----------



## HUGGY (May 28, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it's posted in a lot of news sites.
> ...



Congratulations gooslurper...  You made "The List".  There will be no "opting out".


----------



## DiveCon (May 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


as if anyone gives a rats ass about your fucking list, moron


----------



## gslack (May 28, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Like a fuckin clock as soon as he sticks his foot in his mouth you show up and cry for me to leave your friend alone...... LOL you two are a joke......

OHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOO! Im now going to be called "gay" by two closet cases in their little mutual admiration/man love thread.... I am so upset now... Really....

Well you go and talk about me in your little man love thread all you want to douchebag..... LOL, dude seriously..... Is there something wrong with you two mentally or what? Do you have any idea that you threatening to put people in a "homo-cage" is the most retarded and juvenile homophobic thing anyone has seen since high school?

What are you still in high school or did you just never grow up? You two are the types of guys who sit back in a bar and call everyone who dances or has fun gay, and then watch as those guys take the women home... But thats okay isn't it dreamer.... yeah those women are obviously messed up and cannot recognize the gayness in their chosen partners.... yeah sure pal sure.... Yep obviously everyone else is suspect but you two are straight.... Sure ya are, you are the first to spot gays aren't ya.. yep takes a straight guy to spot a gay one huh.....

You two are ridiculous, from your badgering of a woman who didn't like you, to your man-love thread, and all the rest of your nonsensical bullshit....

This is what your post said in essence .....

_"Don't pick on my friend or I will put you in my homo-cage and watch you get spanked; cause thats what a straight guy does!"_ -HUGGY


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

> A fisherman, who was among nine cleanup workers airlifted to New Orleans-area hospitals with signs of illness last week, filed a complaint in federal court Sunday alleging that BP made him take a decontamination shower and confiscated his clothes before he entered West Jefferson Medical Center. The fisherman, James Wunstell of Galliano, is asking a federal judge to order BP to stop taking items that could provide evidence of the dispersants' toxic effect.
> 
> "At West Jefferson, there were tents set up outside the hospital, where I was stripped of my clothing, washed with water and several showers, before I was allowed into the hospital," said Wunstell in a sworn statement from his hospital bed Saturday. "When I asked for my clothing, I was told that *BP had confiscated my clothing and it would not be returned.*"



BP clashes with critics on Gulf of Mexico oil crisis response | NOLA.com


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

He can claim for a new shirt.


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 1, 2010)

Man oh man, is that all the people do down in Louisiana is, bitch?

what a bunch of whiny assed people.

First Katrina, now this.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > A fisherman, who was among nine cleanup workers airlifted to New Orleans-area hospitals with signs of illness last week, filed a complaint in federal court Sunday alleging that BP made him take a decontamination shower and confiscated his clothes before he entered West Jefferson Medical Center. The fisherman, James Wunstell of Galliano, is asking a federal judge to order BP to stop taking items that could provide evidence of the dispersants' toxic effect.
> >
> > "At West Jefferson, there were tents set up outside the hospital, where I was stripped of my clothing, washed with water and several showers, before I was allowed into the hospital," said Wunstell in a sworn statement from his hospital bed Saturday. "When I asked for my clothing, I was told that *BP had confiscated my clothing and it would not be returned.*"
> 
> ...



Yeah...it's always sound policy after DECONTAMINATING SOMEONE that you return their contaminated clothes to them so they can re-contaminate themselves....


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 1, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Man oh man, is that all the people do down in Louisiana is, bitch?
> 
> what a bunch of whiny assed people.
> 
> First Katrina, now this.



Carville: "Obama DO SOMETHING!!!  WE'RE DYIN' DOWN HERE!!!!!"


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > A fisherman, who was among nine cleanup workers airlifted to New Orleans-area hospitals with signs of illness last week, filed a complaint in federal court Sunday alleging that BP made him take a decontamination shower and confiscated his clothes before he entered West Jefferson Medical Center. The fisherman, James Wunstell of Galliano, is asking a federal judge to order BP to stop taking items that could provide evidence of the dispersants' toxic effect.
> ...



no kidding.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> *BP now stealing shirts off of fishermans backs - literally, not  kidding*



I wonder if Neubarth is a fisherman...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > A fisherman, who was among nine cleanup workers airlifted to New Orleans-area hospitals with signs of illness last week, filed a complaint in federal court Sunday alleging that BP made him take a decontamination shower and confiscated his clothes before he entered West Jefferson Medical Center. The fisherman, James Wunstell of Galliano, is asking a federal judge to order BP to stop taking items that could provide evidence of the dispersants' toxic effect.
> ...





Decontaminated? From what? Corexit isn't on the federal list of hazardous substances - and BP maintains it is safe - *so why would they need to decontaminate someone from a chemical they think is safe?*  Hmmmmmm.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > *BP now stealing shirts off of fishermans backs - literally, not  kidding*
> ...



I wonder if Spiderman Tuba will ever stop whining.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Man oh man, is that all the people do down in Louisiana is, bitch?
> 
> what a bunch of whiny assed people.
> 
> First Katrina, now this.



Don't you have a cock to suck you fat whore bitch?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Show some respect----He's saving Louisianna all by himself. I hear he's even the coach for LSU.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received -17 reputation points from WhinymanTuba.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Once again you have failed....Look up the MSDS sheet on the chemical on line and read it...hmmmmmm...thought someone with extensive lab experience would know what a goddam MSDS sheet is....Hmmmmmmmmmmmm....but since you are apparently incapable of rational thought and a fan of knee jerk reactionary thinking I will provide it for all to see.
http://www.deepwaterhorizonresponse.com/posted/2931/Corexit_EC9527A_MSDS.539295.pdf


----------



## Stephanie (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Man oh man, is that all the people do down in Louisiana is, bitch?
> ...


----------



## del (Jun 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



those evil bastards from BP acted correctly-damn them, damn them all

 from the MSDS:
Keep an eye wash fountain available. Keep a safety shower available.* If clothing is contaminated, remove clothing and thoroughly wash the affected area. Launder contaminated clothing before reuse.*


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Can't wait til yet another tuba thread is merged together with all his existing bullshit BP rantings...

Squawk BP.... Squawk BP....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



I know what an MSDS sheet is, thanks. After you get over your amazement with yourself, please explain why you brought it up.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

del said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Where does it say to confiscate contaminated clothing and never return it to the owner?


----------



## del (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



oh, you've got me there. there's no mention of it on the MSDS sheet. good for you. 

unfortunately, your own link points out that BP was following OSHA regulations:

"BP spokesman John Curry declined to comment on pending litigation, but it appears that *BP was simply following federal Occupational Safety and Health Administration regulations, which require decontamination of people working in hazardous materials zones and proper collection and disposal of their protective clothing.*"

BP clashes with critics on Gulf of Mexico oil crisis response | NOLA.com



dope


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahahahaha

Even though busting tuba with facts is as simple as clubbing a baby seal... it's no less interesting or entertaining when he is completely bitch slapped like that... awesome Del


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

del said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



*
OSHA does not require decontamination for Corexit*. In fact, if you read the MSDS sheet that dickface linked a few pages ago, you'd see OSHA doesn't consider Corexit hazardous.



> OSHA HAZARD COMMUNICATION RULE, 29 CFR 1910.1200 :
> Based on our hazard evaluation, none of the substances in this product are hazardous.




So why is BP decontaminating people from something neither they nor OSHA thinks is hazardous?


Its interesting how you take any word from a BP officials mouth as truth - simply because its coming from a mega-corporations mouth. What reason would they have to lie?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hahahahahahaha
> 
> Even though busting tuba with facts is as simple as clubbing a baby seal... it's no less interesting or entertaining when he is completely bitch slapped like that... awesome Del



See above post.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You claimed BP is stealing the clothing of clean up workers for no good reason...I slapped you back into reality and you can't figure why I posted the MSDS sheet clearly stating the chemicals present require decontaminating people with prolonged exposure???

Dude...I hope none of your professors read this board...you will end up with a Doctorate in Dumbassedness.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

del said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Just imagine the hysterical rants that we'd have from Whinyman if BP did not follow OSHA. It appears that, to Whinyman, whatever BP does he will criticize and whine about. He's funny.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



From the sheet you posted:



> OSHA HAZARD COMMUNICATION RULE, 29 CFR 1910.1200 :
> Based on our hazard evaluation, none of the substances in this product are hazardous.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





CaliforniaGirl, please show me the federal law or OSHA rule that requires confiscation of clothing contaminated by a substance that according to OSHA, is not hazardous.


Thanks.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Read section 3 on the first page.....


----------



## Gunny (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > A fisherman, who was among nine cleanup workers airlifted to New Orleans-area hospitals with signs of illness last week, filed a complaint in federal court Sunday alleging that BP made him take a decontamination shower and confiscated his clothes before he entered West Jefferson Medical Center. The fisherman, James Wunstell of Galliano, is asking a federal judge to order BP to stop taking items that could provide evidence of the dispersants' toxic effect.
> >
> > "At West Jefferson, there were tents set up outside the hospital, where I was stripped of my clothing, washed with water and several showers, before I was allowed into the hospital," said Wunstell in a sworn statement from his hospital bed Saturday. "When I asked for my clothing, I was told that *BP had confiscated my clothing and it would not be returned.*"
> 
> ...



Sensationalize much?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

Gunny said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > A fisherman, who was among nine cleanup workers airlifted to New Orleans-area hospitals with signs of illness last week, filed a complaint in federal court Sunday alleging that BP made him take a decontamination shower and confiscated his clothes before he entered West Jefferson Medical Center. The fisherman, James Wunstell of Galliano, is asking a federal judge to order BP to stop taking items that could provide evidence of the dispersants' toxic effect.
> ...



You better be able to back that shit up, Gunny. 


Oh wait..... yea...... I see how you formed that opinion.... based on the vast amount of hysterical ranting posts, right?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



OK. Done. How does that change my original point? Like I said...Corexit isn't on the federal list of hazardous substances - at least not as far as OSHA is concerned.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





CaliforniaGirl, please show me the federal law or OSHA rule that requires confiscation of clothing contaminated by a substance that according to OSHA, is not hazardous.


----------



## xotoxi (Jun 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


 
I like his BP logo dipped in chocolate.

Makes me hungry.


----------



## del (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



it's interesting how you're so busy frothing at the mouth in righteous indignation that it completely prevents you from reading for comprehension.

have someone read what i quoted to you, especially the part about the BP spokesman *declining to comment.* if you had the brains god gave a goat, you would then realize that it was *the reporter's conclusion* that BP was following OSHA guidelines. therefore, you should properly address your question to the reporter, not me. 

what reason does he have to lie?

nitwit


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Yet OIL, which is indeed handled under hazmat... and requires DECONTAMINATION


----------



## editec (Jun 1, 2010)

Nobody who was working in that gook is going to have difficulty proving that they were contaminated by that toxic substance, not even if BP stole their shirts.

The oil that contaminated their shirts is the same oil that is abundantly spreading over thousands of miles of ocean and coast.

Finding samples of it should prove to be no problem, not even for the lawyers of those fisherman who were contaminated.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

Training Marine Oil Spill Response Workers under OSHA's Hazardous Waste Operations and Emergency Response Standard


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

editec said:


> Nobody who was working in that gook is going to have difficulty proving that they were contaminated by that toxic substance, not even if BP stole their shirts.
> 
> The oil that contaminated their shirts is the same oil that is abundantly spreading over thousands of miles of ocean and coast.
> 
> Finding samples of it should prove to be no problem, not even for the lawyers of those fisherman who were contaminated.



Did you duck?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> Yet OIL, which is indeed handled under hazmat... and requires DECONTAMINATION



I used to inspect petro barges. I got oil and worse on my clothing on more than one occasion. I never had my clothing confiscated and destroyed on account of it.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Yet OIL, which is indeed handled under hazmat... and requires DECONTAMINATION
> ...



And I have had exposure to bad stuff as well... but there are indeed hazmat procedures specifically involving large level crude oil spills

You are simply looking for any way to continue your delusional BP rant

You need serious mental help


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Yet OIL, which is indeed handled under hazmat... and requires DECONTAMINATION
> ...



Well..that obviously explains your chemically induced diminished mental capacity...I hope you saved samples for the lawsuit.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...






Says here:


> Wear insulating gloves and protective clothing
> when contact with skin may occur. Wash with
> soap and water before eating, drinking or
> smoking. *Launder* contaminated clothing before
> reuse.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...AdWix42hL_nB2tiRQ&sig2=J7RbXxf05hK5P8RP3gQkjg

Doesn't say destroy. Says launder.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 1, 2010)

It's cheaper to destroy than launder


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> It's cheaper to destroy than launder



As far as the undergarments go, you bet its cheaper for BP, BP didn't pay for those!

Brilliant analysis Patek. Though I don't see how its right for BP to be destroying the clothing of the fisherman they are fucking over because its cheaper for BP.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Nice try

_Protective clothing and equipment must be decontaminated, cleaned, laundered, maintained, *or replaced* to retain effectiveness. _

OSHA 3114 - Hazardous Waste Operations and Emergency Response

But we know you'll continue on your BP Derangement Syndrome anyway


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...




Funny how BP gets to decide what the "or" is with clothing that does not belong to them, especially when the MSDS on oil that I provided specifically states laundering is a proper means of dealing with it.

Here's an idea - since its their oil spill, fucking up the fishermans' fishing, and the fisherman is helping them to clean up their oil spill in their underclothes, maybe instead of destroying the clothing that _does not belong to them_ and which is being worn by people cleaning up _their mess_, they should clean and return the clothing instead?


The corporation is always right - even when they pollute your land and steal the clothes off your back - aren't they? If the corporation told you it needed to marry your daughter to provide jobs, you'd be saving up for a dowry.


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



maybe it is simply more 'safe' or effective to simply replace clothing fucked up from a massive oil spill... and laundering is a possibility, as is REPLACEMENT and DESTRUCTION... 

Jesus, you are fucking dumb

Your derangement is full blown


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 1, 2010)

ST is still ranting, I see...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


*
What about BP leads you to believe they value safety over profit?
*




> and laundering is a possibility, as is REPLACEMENT and DESTRUCTION...
> 
> Jesus, you are fucking dumb
> 
> Your derangement is full blown



Do you understand property rights at all? Or are fishermen not allowed to own their own clothes anymore?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Were not all the workers on the Deepwater Horizon oil platform working on the well trained experienced union employees?



100% union labor? Doubt it.When I worked in the petro industry I wasn't in a union.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder to tour Gulf oil spill | NOLA.com


> U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder to tour Gulf oil spill



Time to put the boot of the Justice Department on their necks!


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



My God are you dense....

When it comes down to things... companies are very concerned about personal safety... it's beneficial for them to be as safe as possible, even more so when the eyes of the world are on them...

I guess you have a problem with paramedics cutting off clothes.. or hospitals getting rid of clothing that could possibly be cleaned or repaired...

When it comes down to it, your deranged piece of shit moron, it is better off to be compensated with some new clothing than it is to try all kinds of ways to launder the contaminated oil soaked clothing on your back after wallowing in pure crude... funny, I have had a company replace clothing for me after acid contamination from huge batteries and from mass amounts of printer ink... and GASP, they did not offer to clean it, they just replaced it... and it was MY clothing...

You are simply so gone in your derangement about BP that ANY last tidbit of information will be spun by you into some tapestry of evil....

Go seek professional help


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> When it comes down to things... companies are very concerned about personal safety...



No they aren't. They are concerned with profit. 



> it's beneficial for them to be as safe as possible,



They why do they so frequently act in an unsafe manner?


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > When it comes down to things... companies are very concerned about personal safety...
> ...



Yes.. they are concerned with safety... as being unsafe leads to governmental and legal punishment... and lack of safety also leads to personal lawsuits that can hurt profits....

Not everything can be 100% safe, and people nor companies can sit around waiting for everything to approach being 100% safe... risk mitigation... weighing risks versus rewards

Jesus.. you try and make it see like companies and the people running them are the evil step brothers of Lex Luthor

Go see a therapist


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



No, they are concerned with profit. Period. That's it.



> as being unsafe leads to governmental and legal punishment...
> and lack of safety also leads to personal lawsuits that can hurt profits....



Why would a corporation ever need to be punished or sued for being unsafe? According to you they are always safe because its their #1 priority.



> Not everything can be 100% safe, and people nor companies can sit around waiting for everything to approach being 100% safe... risk mitigation... weighing risks versus rewards



Weighing risk v rewards? You mean a company might forgo safety measures if they perceive the reward is higher than the risk? But I thought safety was their priority? You seem to be contradicting yourself.





> Jesus.. you try and make it see like companies and the people running them are the evil step brothers of Lex Luthor


G

I'm not sure what you're talking about. This is a a thread about the evils of BP. If you think another company is evil - and your statement suggests you do - start a thread about it.


----------



## gslack (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Were not all the workers on the Deepwater Horizon oil platform working on the well trained experienced union employees?
> ...



WTF dude you were a Masters degree candidate in astrophysics a few weeks ago..  now its "When I worked in the petro industry"..... Dude stop your lying already.... You look ridiculous...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone notice that the BP fuckup is still running?

Now the assholes want to cut the pipe and try to re-cap it again.

Haven't we been here before?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

BP have opened a 'tip' line for anyone who thinks they may have a solution. Stop bitching on a message board and call them.


----------



## gslack (Jun 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone notice that the BP fuckup is still running?
> 
> Now the assholes want to cut the pipe and try to re-cap it again.
> 
> Haven't we been here before?



Running? How is that running?

And for the record that sounds like something you and HUGGY do together when ya go too far with one another... Time to cut the pipe and cap it before ya get a blowout boys....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> BP have opened a 'tip' line for anyone who thinks they may have a solution. Stop bitching on a message board and call them.



Of course they're going to open up tip lines.  The fuckers in the oil industry haven't developed any new technology for blowouts in the ocean wells since 1979.

When this happened back in 1979, they did pretty much the same thing, a "sombrero" (today we call it a "top hat"), as well as a top kill.

It didn't work then either.  

By the way, instead of spreading a bunch of dispersant, NASA came up with a really cool oil cleanup thing.......it's made out of bees wax and it soaks up 10 times its weight in oil, as well as biodegrades it so it won't kill people.

Oh yeah.....it's made in Ohio, so it's American made.  The stuff is called PRP, and yes, I've already submitted that idea.

By the way CaliTwat, how's your BP stock doing?

Halliburton is fixing to hit below 20.  Used to be they wouldn't drop below 29.50.

I hope all three companies go under because of this fuckup.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > BP have opened a 'tip' line for anyone who thinks they may have a solution. Stop bitching on a message board and call them.
> ...



Sweet of you to be concerned about my finances, GayB. You need not worry, as I have already mentioned, I don't invest in companies that don't meet my standard of ethics. I am touched by the interest though.


----------



## gslack (Jun 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > BP have opened a 'tip' line for anyone who thinks they may have a solution. Stop bitching on a message board and call them.
> ...



Wow a closet case calling a woman a twat..... Way to show yourself...

BTW, I am from Ohio... We can't make enough of it to make a dent. They just want to sell their product just like the switch manufacturers who suddenly tell us how their switch would have prevented it.... Sure pal sure...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I don't invest in companies that don't meet my standard of ethics.



Fortunately for you, there are plenty of companies with the ethics of an overpriced whore.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 1, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Hey goo tracks, exactly what is their yearly production of this stuff?  Do you know, or are you just pulling shit outta your ass?

Probably pulled it outta your ass.  I hear you hide a lot of things up there.........


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't invest in companies that don't meet my standard of ethics.
> ...



  You are a pathetic imitation of GayB.... he is soooo much better at the overuse and wearingly dull 'insults'. You are embarrassing yourself even trying to compete. 

Sad little bastard.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 1, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




It's his SOP.... no new insults whatsoever.... I think it's probably cuz he's too stupid to come up with any. It's sad really.... he used to be somebody.... now he's a nobody. A legend in his own mind, as it were.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Hey why did you assume that guys debt was valid?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks like they want our fisherman to become poisoned.I guess the more that die the less that are left to sue them and testify against them.

Fisherman files restraining order against BP - CNN.com




> According to Guidry from the shrimpers' association, BP told workers they were not allowed to wear masks.
> 
> "Some of our men asked,* and they were told they'd be fired if they wore masks," he said.*


----------



## del (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Looks like they want our fisherman to become poisoned.I guess the more that die the less that are left to sue them and testify against them.
> 
> Fisherman files restraining order against BP - CNN.com
> 
> ...



oh, well, who would ever doubt the honesty of a fisherman?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

del said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they want our fisherman to become poisoned.I guess the more that die the less that are left to sue them and testify against them.
> ...


Are you calling our fisherman liars?


----------



## del (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



absolutely. 


after all, they work for BP.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

del said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



You're a piece of shit.


----------



## del (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



ooooh, that stung.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > It's cheaper to destroy than launder
> ...


 
From your link:

_Fishermen contacted by CNN have declined to speak publicly. __*Some, who are making as much as $3,000 a day cleaning up the oil,* have said they fear losing their jobs with BP._

A fella could buy himself a three pack of T shirts and some Levis for every day of the week with that kinda money.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 1, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Any one of them would gladly trade it to have their way of life back unharmed.


----------



## LuckyDan (Jun 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


 
I'm sure BP would have preferred to keep thier money and their oil, too.


----------



## Intense (Jun 1, 2010)

I say blast it with CO2, freeze it and cap it.  Funny if CO2 saves us in spite of how much we vilify it.


----------



## Toro (Jun 1, 2010)

This is from a 1999 ad campaign.







Oil stocks are getting hammered.  Some are starting to look good again.


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 1, 2010)

Intense said:


> I say blast it with CO2, freeze it and cap it.  Funny if CO2 saves us in spite of how much we vilify it.


thats not a bad idea
but would it be easy to implement?
they would need a really long insulated hose


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 1, 2010)

Toro said:


> This is from a 1999 ad campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too bad its LITERAL now


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 1, 2010)

Halliburton's stocks are tanking as well.  They're just barely above 20 today (a few weeks ago they were at 32).

I hope every fucking company connected to this bullshit MAN MADE disaster goes bankrupt and all the CEO's have to live in boxes under highway underpasses.

Yeah......that's a good dream.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 1, 2010)

DiamondDave said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


*Of course these corperations are just ideal citizens of the world.*


Nigeria and Oil ? Global Issues

Oil corporations in the Niger Delta seriously threaten the livelihood of neighboring local communities. Due to the many forms of oil-generated environmental pollution evident throughout the region, farming and fishing have become impossible or extremely difficult in oil-affected areas, and even drinking water has become scarce. Malnourishment and disease appear common.
The presence of multinational oil companies has had additional adverse effects on the local economy and society, including loss of property, price inflation, prostitution, and irresponsible fathering by expatriate oil workers.
Organized protest and activism by affected communities regularly meet with military repression, sometimes ending in the loss of life. In some cases military forces have been summoned and assisted by oil companies.
Reporting on the situation is extremely difficult, due to the existence of physical and legal constraints to free passage and free circulation of information. Similar constraints discourage grassroots activism.


----------



## Intense (Jun 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Halliburton's stocks are tanking as well.  They're just barely above 20 today (a few weeks ago they were at 32).
> 
> I hope every fucking company connected to this bullshit MAN MADE disaster goes bankrupt and all the CEO's have to live in boxes under highway underpasses.
> 
> Yeah......that's a good dream.



What about the Government Regulators ABS???


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Halliburton's stocks are tanking as well.  They're just barely above 20 today (a few weeks ago they were at 32).
> 
> I hope every fucking company connected to this bullshit MAN MADE disaster goes bankrupt and all the CEO's have to live in boxes under highway underpasses.
> 
> Yeah......that's a good dream.



So you think the CEOs own all the stock?  Your going to send a lot of little old ladies to the poor house too.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 1, 2010)

I love this thread....


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 1, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Halliburton's stocks are tanking as well.  They're just barely above 20 today (a few weeks ago they were at 32).
> ...



That is too bad..lesson..don't give your money to those people.  America has to wake up and stop voting and purchasing against our own best interests


----------



## California Girl (Jun 2, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Halliburton's stocks are tanking as well.  They're just barely above 20 today (a few weeks ago they were at 32).
> ...



Most of their stock are, as you point out, held by pension funds. I understand the SEIU's already tanking pension fund is one of them. Ohhhhhh, so that's why Obama is unleashing the hounds..... to rescue the pension funds.


----------



## gslack (Jun 2, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



HUGGY's bikerbitch, why don't you tell me all that then.... oh thats right you DID pull that outta yer ass didn't ya.... And YOU DO keep a lot of things up there.. like HUGGY....


----------



## blu (Jun 2, 2010)

going to be a great day when BP declares bankruptcy. I also hope to watch their CEO and other top people one day walk out of court in jump suits and cuffs.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Where do you get that?
According to morningstar 11.74% of it is held by institutions and 2.91% by funds.

Shareholder Overview for BP Plc ADR including Fund Owner Activity, Style, Equity & Debt Ownership, and Enterprise Value



Compare this to 51.72% and 15.08% for Exxon.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

blu said:


> going to be a great day when BP declares bankruptcy. I also hope to watch their CEO and other top people one day walk out of court in jump suits and cuffs.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 2, 2010)

What a pathetic joke Obama has turned out to be, he's an even bigger dildo than I imagined he would be. Gathering a bunch of idiot professors(those who can't do, teach) to theorize what can be done to keep the oil from the shores of the U.S. while Jindal has been trying to actually do something but can't get permission from the feds. How ridiculous that anyone could possibly defend Barry's lack of action and yet we have a board full of apologist for this clown. SICK!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Gathering a bunch of idiot professors(those who can't do, teach)


I don't think you understand the job of research professors.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 2, 2010)

Save Us, 0bama....


----------



## blu (Jun 2, 2010)

sitarro said:


> What a pathetic joke Obama has turned out to be, he's an even bigger dildo than I imagined he would be. Gathering a bunch of idiot professors*(those who can't do, teach) *to theorize what can be done to keep the oil from the shores of the U.S. while Jindal has been trying to actually do something but can't get permission from the feds. How ridiculous that anyone could possibly defend Barry's lack of action and yet we have a board full of apologist for this clown. SICK!





better to be silent than a known retard


----------



## sitarro (Jun 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Gathering a bunch of idiot professors(those who can't do, teach)
> ...



The incredibly large volume of things you don't understand dwarfs that little oil slick.


----------



## blu (Jun 2, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Save Us, 0bama....



sup house? pretty pumped about the rand paul win?


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 2, 2010)

BP has a 7.8% dividend rate.  Most elderly investors would find that attractive and a potential for growth against inflation.

BP: Summary for BP p.l.c. Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 2, 2010)

blu said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Save Us, 0bama....
> ...



I don't live in KY, so it matters not to me...

I wish him luck, though....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

sitarro said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



And the key difference between you and I is that I can admit that.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> BP has a 7.8% dividend rate.  Most elderly investors would find that attractive and a potential for growth against inflation.
> 
> BP: Summary for BP p.l.c. Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance



I can imagine BP will be increasing its dividends in order to pay out as much to shareholders before it goes bankrupt.


----------



## Meister (Jun 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > BP has a 7.8% dividend rate.  Most elderly investors would find that attractive and a potential for growth against inflation.
> ...



I just filled up my tank with BP gas.  I'm helping them fund the clean up on your shores, spider.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



You're only helping them pay out more dividends to their shareholders and you're providing aid and comfort to the biggest environmental corporate enemy this nation has ever faced.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Same here...

Full tank of BP Ultimate...

I've been going to them for years and know the guys there well...  Best price around the area too...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



How does it feel to supply aid and comfort to the enemy?


----------



## Meister (Jun 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



They employ a lot of people that need to eat and raise families.  I'm helping them out, too.
I think I might be looking to buy some stock if it goes down a little more.  Kind of like buying a straw hat in the winter, it's a good deal.  There's going to be a big upside to the stock when things turn around.  I did the same with Phillip Morris under Clinton.  Bought the stock when it was at 22.00 a share, and made a nice profit which helped me retire at an early age.  These kind of opportunities don't come along often, and you might want to invest in the company and get your piece of the pie too.
Two years from now I don't want to say I told you so, when you didn't jump on the stock when I did.


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



How does it feel to be a fuckstain?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> They employ a lot of people that need to eat and raise families.



The oil companies that you would move your business to by boycotting BP will need to hire those people to keep up with the increases business.




> I think I might be looking to buy some stock if it goes down a little more.



Please please buy as much as possible!!!!


----------



## Meister (Jun 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



They aren't the enemy, the regulators are the enemy for not doing thier jobs.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



I had no idea you were such a raving communist.

In the U.S. private industry is ultimately responsible for ensuring the safety of their own operations. 


By your moronic logic, the police are responsible for every crime they fail to prevent.


----------



## Meister (Jun 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > They employ a lot of people that need to eat and raise families.
> ...



Okaaaaay.....you can't say that I didn't give you a heads up on a good stock.


----------



## Meister (Jun 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



No, I'm saying if the regulators had done their job, this probably wouldn't have happened.  What are we paying them for?   Porn?


----------



## Dr.House (Jun 2, 2010)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## Toro (Jun 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> No, I'm saying if the regulators had done their job, this probably wouldn't have happened.  What are we paying them for?   Porn?



What should the regulators have done differently?

We've had the conservative Wall Street Journal writing various articles lately about how the oil industry co-opted MMS, and how BP had indications that there may be problems in the future but chose not to do anything.


----------



## Meister (Jun 2, 2010)

Toro said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm saying if the regulators had done their job, this probably wouldn't have happened.  What are we paying them for?   Porn?
> ...



Safety issues..


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


yeah, like over 700 for BP and in the same time frame, Exxon, Sunoco, Citgo, and one other i cant remember right now, had 11


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 3, 2010)

> *
> BP debt rating is cut as gulf oil leak costs mount *



BP debt rating is cut as gulf oil leak costs mount - latimes.com



> BP is becoming the new pariah of the oil industry and faces the possibility of having to sell assets if it can't show some success in the coming weeks at stemming the flow of crude into the Gulf of Mexico, Wall Street analysts and energy experts say.






> Fitch cut the oil giant to AA from AA-plus, citing the potential for civil and criminal charges and saying "risks to both BP's business and financial profile continue to increase."





> Moody's lowered BP to AA2 from AA1 and put it on review, which might lead to another downgrade. Moody's said costs related to the protracted oil leak will "weigh significantly" on BP's cash and "constrain its ability to focus on other key areas of the company's business."


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 3, 2010)

Well, did you expect otherwise? It's not like losing tons of oil and this PR is good for business.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 4, 2010)

Why just have one oil spill at a time when you can have two!



> With the Gulf Coast dying of oil poisoning, there's no space in the press for British Petroleum's latest spill, just this week: over 100,000 gallons, at its Alaska pipeline operation. A hundred thousand used to be a lot. Still is.
> 
> On Tuesday, Pump Station 9, at Delta Junction on the 800-mile pipeline, busted. Thousands of barrels began spewing an explosive cocktail of hydrocarbons after "procedures weren't properly implemented" by BP operators, say state inspectors "Procedures weren't properly implemented" is, it seems, BP's company motto.




Good job BP! Two spills at once, beautiful!

Smart Pig: BP&#039;s OTHER Spill this Week | BuzzFlash.org


(Cue right wing nut bags telling me to take the battery out of my car)


----------



## California Girl (Jun 4, 2010)

This thread is brought to you by "Whiners United Against BP While Ignoring the Government Complicity"


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2010)

I guess you could say, when it rains it pours...oil.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 4, 2010)

syrenn said:


> I guess you could say, when it rains it pours...oil.



This is not just rubbing salt in the wound, it is pouring oil on troubled waters.


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2010)

Dont worry. Its all just oil under the bridge for BP. Here today, oiled tomorrow. Gotta watch out for those slick business men because its not butter melting on their tongues.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> This thread is brought to you by "Whiners United Against BP While Ignoring the Government Complicity"



What's that? A bitch? A whore? No! Its CaliGirl, defender of corporate greed!


----------



## DiamondDave (Jun 4, 2010)

Squawk BP...  awkkkkkkkkkk... Squawk... BP







WhinyTuba, the BP parrot


----------



## syrenn (Jun 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is brought to you by "Whiners United Against BP While Ignoring the Government Complicity"
> ...




Oh WELL. Deal with it.


----------



## Sherry (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope this isn't one of those times when things come in threes.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 4, 2010)

How exactly are two oil spills a sign of corporate greed? I don't see how spilling oil profits them.


----------



## sangha (Jun 4, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> How exactly are two oil spills a sign of corporate greed? I don't see how spilling oil profits them.



My mother used to say "You can only be so smart, but stupid knows no limits"


----------



## California Girl (Jun 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly are two oil spills a sign of corporate greed? I don't see how spilling oil profits them.
> ...



With a kid like you, no wonder.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 4, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> How exactly are two oil spills a sign of corporate greed? I don't see how spilling oil profits them.



It's clearly a devious and cunning plan - so cunning, in fact, that you could stick a tail on it and call it a fox! 

The plan is to bankrupt itself and thus throw thousands of evil employees out of work, ruin the pension plans of evil ordinary Americans, and last, but not least, so they don't have to pay those evil moneygrabbers whose livelihoods have been ruined by their dastardly plans! They are mighty evil!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 5, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> How exactly are two oil spills a sign of corporate greed? I don't see how spilling oil profits them.



I don't see how it profits us.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 5, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> How exactly are two oil spills a sign of corporate greed? I don't see how spilling oil profits them.



I don't see how it profits us.

If you think BP will spend a dime more than it has to for PR without being branded, zapped with a cattle prod, and fucked up the ass by trial lawyers, you're a sucker.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly are two oil spills a sign of corporate greed? I don't see how spilling oil profits them.
> ...



Please tell us in particular which pension plans will be ruined.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 5, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



The pension plans that hold investments in BP. Millions of Americans hold BP stock without even knowing it. I already put up a list of these major stockholders in BP - including US Pension Funds. Moron.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 5, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > How exactly are two oil spills a sign of corporate greed? I don't see how spilling oil profits them.
> ...



That's because it doesn't profit anyone. That's the point.

You're sitting here pretending that BP is delibrately just spraying this oil in the environment. But you can't articulate any profit motivate BP has for spilling oil in multiple locations.

So we are supposed to just hate one of the companies pioneering the way into clean energy alternatives because they spilt some oil. We are supposed to believe that they are doing this delibrately for some unarticulated reason simply because you are angry at them.

Stop being emotional and actually look at this without your hate blinders on. I don't know why you hate people who form corporations. But they aren't the end all be all of evil in this world.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 5, 2010)

didn't bp save $500,000 dollars by not using the newest safety measure out there for deep water holes and if they had, we would not be in this mess?  that is a half a million in profit that they would pocket...?


----------



## jason83 (Jun 5, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Are you trying to trivialize the oil spill because a company that spends less then 5 percent on renewable energies is somehow pioneering?? Just because it has a cute little environmental logo  and slogan does not mean in any retrospect it is a pioneer. That is like saying a liberal that drives a prius is an environmentalist. Just because the politicians that carry your free market ideologies are the ones that receive more oil money does not give you the right to trivialize something of this magnitude. You cannot just act like a company that destroys an ocean because they just wanted to get an extremely dangerous job done a little bit quicker and cut some corners is not evil. This is a failure of both sides: the idea of unregulated free markets and the actual regulation of those free markets(which also comes along with corrupt govt control which is a greedy power grab also) we see today. BP is the obvious reason why these ideas by themselves have failed in the past and are failing today. The funny thing is if both sides worked together they would cancel each others flaws out and create more of a fair market to work,invest, and live in. It is going to take both sides of the aisle working together to ensure that this does not happen again. On a personal note your defense of the company (that we gave numerous chances to follow the rules) to make a point on a message board is sickening and you should really reevaluate your character and integrity because it is certainly lacking.


----------



## cbi0090 (Jun 5, 2010)

BP happens to be number 19 on the list of "big" oil companies in the world, only 4% the size of number 1, Saudi Arabian Oil.  The largest companies are National companies located in middle east, Africa and Venezuela who basically use slave labor (socialist) to produce oil and set the world oil prices.  The largest percentage of population in Abu Dhabi is not Arab, but Phillipino, Sri Lankan, etc.  
BP, like other "public" companies, have to compete against these giants while also under the watchful eye of regulators, governments, and special interests groups, unlike the really big oil companies like Saudi Arabian Oil, National Iranian Oil(2), Quatar General(3), Iraq National(4), Petroleos de Venezuela(5), Abu Dhabi National(6), Kuwait Petroleum(7), Nigerian National(8).  To be profitable (which is what keeps them alive and provides returns to their investors, which is you and me) they have to not only be much smarter and capable of squeezing every penny till it screams.  Under those conditions, people will cut corners...every time.  And something like this will eventually happen.  
You might say, well we never hear of this happening with these other big companies?  And you'd be right...you don't and won't.  They control their media and don't allow NGO's to run around looking for something to complain about.  Why do you think the Saudi family maintains the brand of Islam they have?  Because their ignorant and primitive?  Hardly.  It's better for them to keep their people that way and keep everything under lock and key.  Anyone who has ever been there and had the opportunity to see their operations can tell you that this spill, as bad as it is, is nothing to what has happened in the past throughout the world.  
Right now, this is an engineering problem and a daunting one at that.  Getting angry isn't going to solve it.  You want to solve it?...quit driving your car.


----------



## jason83 (Jun 5, 2010)

cbi0090 said:


> BP happens to be number 19 on the list of "big" oil companies in the world, only 4% the size of number 1, Saudi Arabian Oil.  The largest companies are National companies located in middle east, Africa and Venezuela who basically use slave labor (socialist) to produce oil and set the world oil prices.  The largest percentage of population in Abu Dhabi is not Arab, but Phillipino, Sri Lankan, etc.
> BP, like other "public" companies, have to compete against these giants while also under the watchful eye of regulators, governments, and special interests groups, unlike the really big oil companies like Saudi Arabian Oil, National Iranian Oil(2), Quatar General(3), Iraq National(4), Petroleos de Venezuela(5), Abu Dhabi National(6), Kuwait Petroleum(7), Nigerian National(8).  To be profitable (which is what keeps them alive and provides returns to their investors, which is you and me) they have to not only be much smarter and capable of squeezing every penny till it screams.  Under those conditions, people will cut corners...every time.  And something like this will eventually happen.
> You might say, well we never hear of this happening with these other big companies?  And you'd be right...you don't and won't.  They control their media and don't allow NGO's to run around looking for something to complain about.  Why do you think the Saudi family maintains the brand of Islam they have?  Because their ignorant and primitive?  Hardly.  It's better for them to keep their people that way and keep everything under lock and key.  Anyone who has ever been there and had the opportunity to see their operations can tell you that this spill, as bad as it is, is nothing to what has happened in the past throughout the world.
> Right now, this is an engineering problem and a daunting one at that.  Getting angry isn't going to solve it.  You want to solve it?...quit driving your car.



Wow nationalized companies are more corrupt, penny pinching in a market where it is a complete money grab, and stop driving your car is your excuse for BP. I am going to work out now but seriously give us a more detailed explanation then that.


----------



## Intense (Jun 5, 2010)

Care4all said:


> didn't bp save $500,000 dollars by not using the newest safety measure out there for deep water holes and if they had, we would not be in this mess?  that is a half a million in profit that they would pocket...?



Yes BP fucked up. So did the Government Regulators. So did Government response. Plenty of blame to go around.


----------



## Intense (Jun 5, 2010)

jason83 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



The oil spill has nothing to do with how much BP spent on Green Technology, Einstein. What a programed load of shit. This is not a free market issue, but poor management, maybe criminally poor, and incompetent regulation.   You know where to stick the Psycho babble.


----------



## sitarro (Jun 5, 2010)

Care4all said:


> didn't bp save $500,000 dollars by not using the newest safety measure out there for deep water holes and if they had, we would not be in this mess?  that is a half a million in profit that they would pocket...?



The acoustic switch wouldn't have done anything for them, makes a cute talking point for those trying to paint the company as greedy and evil. The fact of the matter is they were spending a million a day for the lease of the rig and the service hands and equipment on board it, another 500 grand wouldn't have been shit to them. From how it looks, the blowout preventer did close but with 5000 feet of pressurized gas and crude expanding in the 22'' casing, there wasn't a lot that could have prevented this from happening. 

Listen to this guy, Paul Teag, he starts about 9 minutes into this clip, he is a 75 year old Louisiana native that ran Texaco's drilling program in the Gulf Of Mexico, if you want a real idea of what happened, this guy is more informed than anyone that I have heard . At about 36:30 another guy who managed rigs in the North Sea calls in with even more technical information.


http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/18...T=Spoken_Word&PCAST_TITLE=The_Mike_Rosen_Show


----------



## California Girl (Jun 5, 2010)

Intense said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > didn't bp save $500,000 dollars by not using the newest safety measure out there for deep water holes and if they had, we would not be in this mess?  that is a half a million in profit that they would pocket...?
> ...





I notice that the left are totally buying Obama's hard ass routine. Me thinks somebody's got somethin' to hide and is very busy screaming at someone else in the hopes of distracting people from the facts. 

The facts do not bode well for Obama. Or for previous administrations going back to Clinton. The only thing that matters to politicians is keeping the people busy whining and arguing partisan talking points so they can continue to rob us all blind. Vote for them, support them if you want to.... me, I'll pass. These people are corrupt down to the last and anyone who doesn't know that is a fucking idiot.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 5, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



So any pension plan that holds investments in BP will be "ruined" if BP goes bankrupt?

Do any of these plans have actual names or do they just exist in your head?



> Millions of Americans hold BP stock without even knowing it.


According to you - millions of Americans hold so _much_ BP stock their entire pension plans would be "ruined" if BP went under. I find it odd that millions upon millions of Americans have so much money invested in BP it would ruin them. 



> I already put up a list of these major stockholders in BP - including US Pension Funds. Moron.




So you're telling me that any pension fund which holds BP has so much of it they would be ruined if BP failed? Is that a rule or something? Did you just make that up?


I asked you to tell me which funds would be ruined by a BP failure. You respond by simply pointing out that some funds own BP. Big deal? Most funds are diversified enough the failure of a single stock won't ruin them. Yet you maintain that BP failing will RUIN people's pension plans. So whenever you're ready - fill in the blanks.

Examples:

BP's largest institutional holder, WELLINGTON MANAGEMENT COMPANY, LLP, holds 2 billion worth of BP. They also hold 446 billion worth of stuff that isn't BP. 

The largest fund holder, Vanguard/Windsor III, holds 500 million of BP and 33 billion that isn't BP.



What funds or institutions in PARTICULAR  would be RUINED by a BP failure?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



I have already spoon fed you a list of their major shareholders, including US pension and insurance funds. 'Ruined'.... severely damaged.... whatever..... it will not be helpful for those innocent Americans for the US government to destroy BP. 

Personally, I still fail to see exactly why so many of you want to destroy the company. They fucked up, they are trying to put it right. So far, they have not tried to wiggle out of picking up the bills for this. 

In fact, I find it rather interesting that so many of you ignore the culpability of US owned companies and, because the media tells you to, you focus on the foreign company. 

So far, the only company who has tried to limit its liability is not BP, or the evil Halliburton... it is TransOcean. Hmmmm. Go figure.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 6, 2010)

KA BOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!  I told you Tuba...the government will bear some responsibility for this spill and place it on the tax payer.


> On the Deepwater Horizon, for example, the *minerals agency approved a drilling plan for BP that cited the &#8220;worst case&#8221; for a blowout as one that might produce 250,000 barrels of oil per day, federal records show.* But *the agency did not require the rig to create a response plan for such a situation*.



NYT: Who was in charge of rig? It's unclear - The New York Times- msnbc.com


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I have already spoon fed you a list of their major shareholders, including US pension and insurance funds. 'Ruined'.... severely damaged.... whatever..... it will not be helpful for those innocent Americans for the US government to destroy BP.



Sorry, but no goal post moving is allowed. You said that a BP failure would results in _millions_ of Americans having their pensions _ruined_. Please either justify this absurd statement or admit you were wrong. 



> So far, they have not tried to wiggle out of picking up the bills for this.



Yes they have.  


> So far, the only company who has tried to limit its liability is not BP, or the evil Halliburton... it is TransOcean. Hmmmm. Go figure.



What the fuck are you even talking about? BP is trying to get the case moved to an oil friendly court in Houston and was caught trying to trick Forest Gump into signing away his rights to sue, do you follow the news at all or do you just flap your mouth?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> KA BOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!  I told you Tuba...the government will bear some responsibility for this spill and place it on the tax payer.
> 
> 
> > On the Deepwater Horizon, for example, the *minerals agency approved a drilling plan for BP that cited the &#8220;worst case&#8221; for a blowout as one that might produce 250,000 barrels of oil per day, federal records show.* But *the agency did not require the rig to create a response plan for such a situation*.
> ...



Why? BP is a private company, they aren't owned in any part by the government. They are 100% responsible for their actions.

Or does that only count when they're making profit?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 6, 2010)

> Questions of oversight also came up in the New Orleans hearings last month. For example, Michael J. Saucier, an official with the Minerals Management Service, said that his agency &#8220;highly encouraged&#8221; &#8212; but did not require &#8212; companies to have backup systems to trigger blowout preventers in case of an emergency.
> 
> &#8220;Highly encourage?&#8221; Captain Nguyen of the Coast Guard asked. &#8220;How does that translate to enforcement?&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;*There is no enforcement*,&#8221; Mr. Saucier answered.



Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> > Questions of oversight also came up in the New Orleans hearings last month. For example, Michael J. Saucier, an official with the Minerals Management Service, said that his agency &#8220;highly encouraged&#8221; &#8212; but did not require &#8212; companies to have backup systems to trigger blowout preventers in case of an emergency.
> >
> > &#8220;Highly encourage?&#8221; Captain Nguyen of the Coast Guard asked. &#8220;How does that translate to enforcement?&#8221;
> >
> ...



Sorry, but the right has spent decades tearing down regulation, none of you have the moral standing to complain one bit about it. For decades all we on the left have heard is "let the free market solve it all!" - but when the free market fails to solve it all, you're quick to blame government for failing to watch after BP as if it were a 2 year old


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> didn't bp save $500,000 dollars by not using the newest safety measure out there for deep water holes and if they had, we would not be in this mess?  that is a half a million in profit that they would pocket...?



Therein lies a substantial part of the problem. What started out as a theory, ie - that the valve MAY have prevented the spill - has become fact.... It WOULD have stopped the spill. 

Fact: The valve had never been tested at that depth and they don't KNOW whether it would have stopped the spill or not. 

Now, I suppose that everyone will assume that I agree with BP not having spent money on the valve. In fact, I don't just it because I'm not actually an expert in such things.... however, I would lean towards saying that they should have taken EVERY precaution - including an untested valve..... but.... hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 6, 2010)

spidermantuba said:


> patekphilippe said:
> 
> 
> > > questions of oversight also came up in the new orleans hearings last month. For example, michael j. Saucier, an official with the minerals management service, said that his agency highly encouraged  but did not require  companies to have backup systems to trigger blowout preventers in case of an emergency.
> ...



(((yawn)))


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I have already spoon fed you a list of their major shareholders, including US pension and insurance funds. 'Ruined'.... severely damaged.... whatever..... it will not be helpful for those innocent Americans for the US government to destroy BP.
> ...



I don't 'follow' what you call news. No. I'm not that stupid.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> spidermantuba said:
> 
> 
> > patekphilippe said:
> ...



Yep. Apparently Clinton was a Republican - according to WhinyBoyTuna.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...





You apparently don't follow any news.


> BP asked a panel of judges to combine all lawsuits over economic and environmental damages from the Gulf of Mexico oil spill in a federal court in Houston.


BP wants spill lawsuits combined in Houston | Business | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


> The agreements, King said, essentially require that people give up the right to sue in exchange for payment of up to $5,000.


BP told to stop circulating settlement agreements with coastal Alabamians | al.com


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

I've just watched a live interview with Tony Hayward (CEO, BP) on a British Sunday Politics show. Just for info, among his comments, he said: "BP will pay whatever it takes and will be there as long as it takes to put the Gulf Coast right."  According to him, he "guarantees" that BP will put it right. He also said that any claims for compensation take 48 hours from initial claim to getting a check. He said that BP estimate that clean up and compensation will cost the company over £20bn (UK Sterling). 

Shame you guys can't see it - because it's the BBC and I don't think their programs are available for worldwide audiences but it was a really interesting interview.


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > > Questions of oversight also came up in the New Orleans hearings last month. For example, Michael J. Saucier, an official with the Minerals Management Service, said that his agency highly encouraged  but did not require  companies to have backup systems to trigger blowout preventers in case of an emergency.
> ...



You are a sock puppet, moron. The free market is hiding under your bed. It's going to get you! They are coming to take you away! They are coming to take you away! They are coming to take you away Comrade! Ha Ha Ho Ho He He!


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

Intense said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Indeed! Bill Clinton - that evil conservative - started it.


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> I've just watched a live interview with Tony Hayward (CEO, BP) on a British Sunday Politics show. Just for info, among his comments, he said: "BP will pay whatever it takes and will be there as long as it takes to put the Gulf Coast right."  According to him, he "guarantees" that BP will put it right. He also said that any claims for compensation take 48 hours from initial claim to getting a check. He said that BP estimate that clean up and compensation will cost the company over £20bn (UK Sterling).
> 
> Shame you guys can't see it - because it's the BBC and I don't think their programs are available for worldwide audiences but it was a really interesting interview.



We get BBC on cable.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

Intense said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I've just watched a live interview with Tony Hayward (CEO, BP) on a British Sunday Politics show. Just for info, among his comments, he said: "BP will pay whatever it takes and will be there as long as it takes to put the Gulf Coast right."  According to him, he "guarantees" that BP will put it right. He also said that any claims for compensation take 48 hours from initial claim to getting a check. He said that BP estimate that clean up and compensation will cost the company over £20bn (UK Sterling).
> ...



If you get the Andrew Marrs Show from this morning, he's on it. It was a good interview. 

According to him, this was a one in one million chance.... that all seven safety measures failed at the same time. 

To me, despite the rantings, I see this as a 'shit happens' incident. I don't applaud BP - despite accusations - but I don't condemn them either. It was an almighty fuck up.... and I'm far more interested in putting it right than jumping to blame..... When it comes to blame, as I have said.... there is plenty to go around.... from BP, TransOcean, Halliburton, the US Government, and each and every American.


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



BP did use damaged equipment which they knew about and argued about with their workers. That needs to be fully investigated. Sometimes we all learn the hard way. Lets distinguish between objective criticism and the rantings of the great unwashed.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> 
> Leaking Oil Well Lacked Safeguard Device - WSJ.com



WHEN exactly we will all feel there's sufficient evidence to begin issuing murder indictments?


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...



Maybe Criminally negligent manslaughter.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I watched it here in Bangkok  You're right...there's plenty of blame to go around....it seems complacency was commonplace on these deepwater operations because there was no enforcement of even the VAGUE guidelines.


----------



## Colin (Jun 6, 2010)

Madeline said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > If the U.S. had required something called an "acoustic switch" to be installed on the rig, which cost a paltry $500,000 (compared to BP's billions in annual profits and the millions they are spending daily to fix their mess)
> ...



If that's how you feel, let's start with the US management of the North Sea oil rig Alpha Piper, which blew up killing 167 workers. The worst offshore rig disaster ever. Occidental,  was found guilty of having inadequate maintenance and safety procedures. There's a surprise, not!


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

Colin said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Colin, why do you hate America?


----------



## Colin (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Lol! I don't hate America, Cali. But your president sure hates Britain!


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2010)

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



   He hates anything and everything he can't cash in on.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 6, 2010)

Colin said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



0bama's not real fond of any of us middle class folk on this side either.


----------



## Intense (Jun 6, 2010)

Soon it's gonna be like the St. Valentine's Day Massacre Every Day!!! Chicago Politics in it's glory!!!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> "BP will pay whatever it takes and will be there as long as it takes to put the Gulf Coast right."  According to him, he "guarantees" that BP will put it right.



Why do you believe him. You've already said you don't trust corporations. So why do you trust BP?



> He also said that any claims for compensation take 48 hours from initial claim to getting a check.



Of course they will you dumb twat, they want people to take as little a pay out as possible as quick as possible, the last thing BP wants is all these claims to wind up before a jury! Its amazing you're even breathing your brain is so damaged.


----------



## gslack (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > "BP will pay whatever it takes and will be there as long as it takes to put the Gulf Coast right."  According to him, he "guarantees" that BP will put it right.
> ...



I am sick and tired of ignorant little half-wits like you you have to refer to women they are debating as "twats".....

if thats all you can do perhaps debating politics or any such matter is beyond your maturity and level of intellect....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

> With the clock ticking, bad decisions went unchecked, warning signs went unheeded and small lapses compounded.
> *
> On April 1, a job log written by a Halliburton employee, Marvin Volek, warns that BPs use of cement was against our best practices.
> 
> ...



In Gulf, It Was Unclear Who Was in Charge of Rig - NYTimes.com


----------



## DiveCon (Jun 6, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


well, it does let you know those who are truly afraid of strong intelligent women.


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> On April 1, a job log written by a Halliburton employee, Marvin Volek, warns that BPs use of cement was against our best practices.



Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally?

WHy are they so chatty now yet refused to comment when the WSJ contacted them?!?!?!?!?

The scrutiny on cementing will focus attention on Halliburton Co., the oilfield-services firm that was handling the cementing process on the rig, which burned and sank last week. The disaster, which killed 11, has left a gusher of oil streaming into the Gulf from a mile under the surface.

Federal officials declined to comment on their investigation, and Halliburton didn't respond to questions from *The Wall Street Journal.*

.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 6, 2010)

They are all to blame and will try to wriggle out of it any way they can


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 6, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They are all to blame and will try to wriggle out of it any way they can



So I guess you refuse to live up to your name. Truth DOES NOT matter.

.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > With the clock ticking, bad decisions went unchecked, warning signs went unheeded and small lapses compounded.
> >
> > On April 1, a job log written by a Halliburton employee, Marvin Volek, warns that BP&#8217;s use of cement &#8220;was against our best practices.&#8221;
> >
> ...





Also note those last two statements.......


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2010)

there was no one person BP put in charge of everyone they had subcontracted...it was chaos.

Why BP would not want to have a coordinator foreman of all the jobs being done, just does not make sense and seems negligent.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

Contumacious said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > On April 1, a job log written by a Halliburton employee, Marvin Volek, warns that BPs use of cement was against our best practices.
> ...





Its not unusual for someone who is giving testimony to a government body to refuse to talk to the media about it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought Halliburton was evil? Cheney? What the fuck?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They are all to blame and will try to wriggle out of it any way they can



Both Halliburton and TransOcean are trying quite hard to wiggle off the hook. So is the current Administration.... only BP is manning up.... and only BP is getting slammed. Weird.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 6, 2010)

BP manning up ?

You are a real fucking foriegn corporate whore arent you?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They are all to blame and will try to wriggle out of it any way they can
> ...




Halburton is trying to "get off the hook" by having issued warning to BP BEFORE the rig blew up? That's not "getting off the hook" - that's what you're supposed to do.

Seriously how much BP stock do you hold?


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> there was no one person BP put in charge of everyone they had subcontracted...it was chaos.
> 
> Why BP would not want to have a coordinator foreman of all the jobs being done, just does not make sense and seems negligent.



HUH?

*"BP, now under federal scrutiny because of its role in the deadly Gulf of Mexico explosion and oil spill, is one of three finalists for a federal award honoring offshore oil companies for "outstanding safety and pollution prevention."*

.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2010)

Halliburton is on record with telling BP their method did not meet their practices, but halliburton did go ahead finally, and agreed to go along with BP...they still  SHOULD HAVE stuck to their guns...and not agree to it.

And if MMS is not filled with a bunch of kiss ass lackeys...I don't know who is....


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Seriously, not that it's your business, but none. I've already answered this question several times.... Do you have a head injury that causes memory loss?

This is the same Haliburton that Amerians have slammed year in and year out, right? So, now all of a sudden, they're the good guys - is that because they are an American company?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> there was no one person BP put in charge of everyone they had subcontracted...it was chaos.
> 
> Why BP would not want to have a coordinator foreman of all the jobs being done, just does not make sense and seems negligent.





Yep, sounds like a fragmented mess.




> More than five weeks before disaster, the rig was hit by several sudden pulsations of gas called &#8220;kicks&#8221; and a pipe had become stuck in the well. The blowout preventer, designed to seal the well in an emergency, had been discovered to be leaking fluids at least three times.
> 
> *Dealing with these problems required teamwork, a challenge to the throng of different companies with responsibilities on the rig. Of the 126 people present on the day of the explosion, only eight were employees of BP. The interests of the workers did not always align.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2010)

Contumacious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > there was no one person BP put in charge of everyone they had subcontracted...it was chaos.
> ...



Did you get to read the full article in the link of the op?  do so, then you will know what I am talking about!!!


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...




Riggggggggggggggght.

Especially , when,  8 hours after completing a job, the fucking thing blows up.

.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Halliburton is on record with telling BP their method did not meet their practices, but halliburton did go ahead finally, and agreed to go along with BP...they still  SHOULD HAVE stuck to their guns...and not agree to it.
> 
> And if MMS is not filled with a bunch of kiss ass lackeys...I don't know who is....



I trust Halliburton about as far as I trust a fox in a henhouse. And, for the record, that's about as far as I'd trust BP or any other business. The 'blame game' is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I promise I will just as soon as you assure me that their source is not conflicted by interest.

.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Halliburton is on record with telling BP their method did not meet their practices, but halliburton did go ahead finally, and agreed to go along with BP...they still  SHOULD HAVE stuck to their guns...and not agree to it.



Halburton was working for BP - they knew it would be BP's responsibility if anything went wrong and so did BP.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Where did I ever say they were the "good guys" ?


Is your level of thinking really that simplistic?


----------



## Capitalist (Jun 6, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought Halliburton was evil? Cheney? What the fuck?


Well I do believe you are correct and I feel compelled to ad that yesterday, *Rep. Charles Rangel **compared **Obama to  former Vice President Dick Cheney.  *"We had perhaps higher expectations than we should have."
Now Haliburton has come in out of the rain and and Obamy is about to take Cheney's place, too funny.






Hahahahaha..................

​


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Halliburton is on record with telling BP their method did not meet their practices, but halliburton did go ahead finally, and agreed to go along with BP...they still  SHOULD HAVE stuck to their guns...and not agree to it.
> ...


That's not even true. You believe everything that comes out of BP's mouth.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2010)

Contumacious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > there was no one person BP put in charge of everyone they had subcontracted...it was chaos.
> ...





   Outstanding, alright! 





> In two separate disasters prior to the Gulf oil rig explosion, 30 BP workers have been killed, and more than 200 seriously injured.
> 
> In the last five years, investigators found, BP has admitted to breaking U.S. environmental and safety laws and committing outright fraud. BP paid $373 million in fines to avoid prosecution.
> 
> ...


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



What's not true?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Seriously how much BP stock do you hold?





I actually own some BP in my American Funds. 

https://www.americanfunds.com/funds/details.htm?fundNumber=12


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Halliburton is on record with telling BP their method did not meet their practices, but halliburton did go ahead finally, and agreed to go along with BP...they still  SHOULD HAVE stuck to their guns...and not agree to it.
> ...



Bullshit.

The administration does not want to piss off Halliburton's supporters which include VP Cheney.

.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jun 6, 2010)

So Haliburton tells BP it's not safe to proceed, and the government tells BP it's all okay, continue on.

What a strange tale reality plays. 

Proves you can't trust any of the players in this mess.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



What you _just wrote_. My gosh you are dim!


> I trust Halliburton about as far as I trust a fox in a henhouse. And, for the record,* that's about as far as I'd trust BP *or any other business.


----------



## Contumacious (Jun 6, 2010)

Papageorgio said:


> So Haliburton tells BP it's not safe to proceed, and the government tells BP it's all okay, continue on.



Correction:

So Halliburton ALLEGEDLY tells BP it's not safe to proceed...........

.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

Contumacious said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Bullshit? What part of what I just said isn't true?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

Valerie said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously how much BP stock do you hold?
> ...



Millions of Americans do - many without knowing it.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



You're truly stupid, aren't you?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


Most of them would be pissed if they found out they did.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2010)

Contumacious said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So Haliburton tells BP it's not safe to proceed, and the government tells BP it's all okay, continue on.
> ...





Halliburton claims to have found internal documents...





> *On April 1, a job log written by a Halliburton employee*, Marvin Volek, warns that BPs use of cement was against our best practices.
> 
> *An April 18 internal Halliburton memorandum indicates *that Halliburton again warned BP about its practices, this time saying that a severe gas flow problem would occur if the casings were not centered more carefully.
> 
> Around that same time, a BP document shows, company officials chose a type of casing with a greater risk of collapsing.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



What part of what I just said isn't true?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Has BP denied it?


----------



## Alpha1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They are all to blame and will try to wriggle out of it any way they can



Ignore the obvious...

"New government and BP documents, interviews with experts and testimony by witnesses provide the clearest indication to date that a hodgepodge of *oversight agencies granted exceptions to rules, allowed risks to accumulate and made a disaster more likely on the rig*, particularly with a mix of different companies operating on the Deepwater whose interests were not always in sync" 

*Obama's admin. was responsible for oversight and guaranteeing the rules and regulations are followed... *


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2010)

Contumacious said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Are you serious?

Why would the administration not want to piss off cheney or Halliburton supporters?  It's not like these type of people would EVER VOTE for Obama....so what is your logic?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

Alpha1 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They are all to blame and will try to wriggle out of it any way they can
> ...



Is BP responsible for BP's operations?


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2010)

Papageorgio said:


> So Haliburton tells BP it's not safe to proceed, and the government tells BP it's all okay, continue on.
> 
> What a strange tale reality plays.
> 
> Proves you can't trust any of the players in this mess.





Yeah, you notice in Obama's comments today how he mentions _"Industry Officials" assured us safety measures were in place when now in fact we learn no such measures were actually in place_.......?  

Apply that concept to just about everything else our leadership signs us on to and you start to really feel sick to your stomach, all things considered.


----------



## Care4all (Jun 6, 2010)

Alpha1 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They are all to blame and will try to wriggle out of it any way they can
> ...



Yep, MMS and other agencies have been in bed with the oil industry for over a decade...but they DID NOT CAUSE THIS, who caused it are the people who DID IT, the people who CHOSE not to take extra precautions on their OWN.  Certainly you as a conservative is not blaming our government for not regulating enough or supporting tougher follow through on regulation????  You want the gvt to babysit them now, huh?  

WHY WOULDN'T BP and the others, JUST DO THE RIGHT THING themselves without the gvt babysitters huh?  why alpha?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Alpha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...






Its like blaming the cop instead of the criminal. =


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...





Not that I know of.


Obama pressures BP in Gulf visit | Video | Reuters.com


----------



## sangha (Jun 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



And once again, CG accuses someone but backs off when challenged

What a coward.


----------



## Meister (Jun 6, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



When spider has nothing he refers to the poster in a demeaning way.  Unlikely that he ever went to LSU, more likey an inner city HS.


----------



## sangha (Jun 6, 2010)

Meister said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



You only comment on other posters, and never the subject matter. It's hilarious the way you pretend to be the board nanny.


----------



## Meister (Jun 6, 2010)

sangha said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I comment on total morons as I do with you.  I show you wordings of the law, and you call me a schmuck.   So go play in your sandbox, sonny, because again your single digit IQ is showing.


----------



## sangha (Jun 6, 2010)

Meister said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You even talk like a nanny.


----------



## Meister (Jun 6, 2010)

sangha said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



I see you couldn't defend yourself being called a moron.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Contumacious (Jun 6, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yep, they are just trying to avoid Liability.

.


----------



## Capitalist (Jun 6, 2010)

If Capitan marvelous would only stop campaigning and playing golf.
I could be wrong but obamby has not spoken directly with the BP CEO, Tony Hayward since the rig exploded on April 20
(Washington Examiner)- Its not mentioned much now,  but in the late summer of 2008, a major hurricane, Gustav, was in the  Gulf of Mexico and headed toward New Orleans, threatening a replay of  the disastrous Katrina experience.
 On September 1, 2008, Barack Obama, fresh from his Roman-colonnade  speech on the final night of the Democratic convention in Denver, talked  to CNNs Anderson Cooper about Gustav and the Gulf.
*The question: As president, could he handle an emergency like  that? Obama pointed to the size of his campaign and its multi-million  dollar budget as evidence of his executive abilities.*
*Our ability to manage large systems and to execute, I think,  has been made clear over the last couple of years, Obama said. That  executive ability, he added, indicates the degree to which we can  provide the kinds of support and good service that the American people  expect.*​​


----------



## gslack (Jun 6, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> If Capitan marvelous would only stop campaigning and playing golf.
> I could be wrong but obamby has not spoken directly with the BP CEO, Tony Hayward since the rig exploded on April 20
> (Washington Examiner)- Its not mentioned much now,  but in the late summer of 2008, a major hurricane, Gustav, was in the  Gulf of Mexico and headed toward New Orleans, threatening a replay of  the disastrous Katrina experience.
> On September 1, 2008, Barack Obama, fresh from his Roman-colonnade  speech on the final night of the Democratic convention in Denver, talked  to CNNs Anderson Cooper about Gustav and the Gulf.
> ...



Yeah, hes trying to distance himself... After all the campaign money they gave him, he better.... LOL


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 6, 2010)

sangha said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Woah there pilgrim!..CG is a lot of things .some offensive.. But coward she is not.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 6, 2010)

Done some pipe fitting on occasion.  So BP has the technology to cut a pipe at depth.  Anybody got a  20" pipe threader that operates at a mile under water?  If we can get one, you should be able to thread the pipe and attach a pipe which in turn should allow you to place a valve and more pipe to tranport the oil onto a ship or shore.


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



OMG! You actually think this is about votes?


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

sangha said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Idiot.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > From the article: *The efficacy of the devices is unclear.*
> ...


*

Kinda like carrying 4 spare tires....i get it...good logic*


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Alpha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Not anymore...the are acting at the direction of the federal government.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 6, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


*

How many coasts get devastated if I get 4 flats?*


----------



## California Girl (Jun 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > "BP will pay whatever it takes and will be there as long as it takes to put the Gulf Coast right."  According to him, he "guarantees" that BP will put it right.
> ...



I don't 'believe' or 'disbelieve' him. I am stating what he said. Only total fucking idiots think that I 'support' BP. 

I have said.... time and again.... BP are currently doing exactly what they said they would do and exactly what they should be doing. So I'm not gonna have a hissy fit and rant about them. When and if that situation changes, I'll criticize them. 

Because I'm an intelligent person, I tend to judge on evidence - not little bits of evidence but all the evidence. Since we do not yet have all the evidence, we do not know enough to make sweeping statements like 'it is BPs fault'. I guess I'm just too rational.


----------



## gslack (Jun 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



And you are a lot of things as well... And the lions share of them offensive..... Including (but not limited to) A closet Homosexual with strange obsessions, a person who badgers women and calls them names (like spidertubby), and a general douchebag.... LOL, I bet you look just like this pic.....







Or this one






LOL


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 6, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Done some pipe fitting on occasion.  So BP has the technology to cut a pipe at depth.  Anybody got a  20" pipe threader that operates at a mile under water?  If we can get one, you should be able to thread the pipe and attach a pipe which in turn should allow you to place a valve and more pipe to tranport the oil onto a ship or shore.



Not a bad idea.  Depth wouldn't be an insurmountable issue really.  Something that wrapped around the pipe on hinges hydrahlic ...  with the ability to lock tight and with the thread cutters( a die ) that would be guided by the part locked onto the pipe.  Cooling would be no problem and a stream of the oil could be redirected for lubrication.

Totally doable.  First a schematic of what would normally go on the threaded end and..Some engineer could design the parts in a day or two...on to a computer generated machining plan...any good machine shop should have the capacity to make all the parts and on to testing.  Maybe a week tops if it was a rush job.


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 7, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> txlonghorn said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Are all 4 flats in the same spot?


----------



## gslack (Jun 7, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Done some pipe fitting on occasion.  So BP has the technology to cut a pipe at depth.  Anybody got a  20" pipe threader that operates at a mile under water?  If we can get one, you should be able to thread the pipe and attach a pipe which in turn should allow you to place a valve and more pipe to tranport the oil onto a ship or shore.
> ...



Wow figured that all out by yourself did ya???? LOL it shows..

So tell me genius whats the temperature at that depth? oh and whats the PSI down there too????

SO a simple thing like concrete can cause a massive explosion at that depth, and attempts to plug the thing with a simple cap were thwarted by crystals formed to to the temperature and pressure, but a comparatively complex and articulated tool like a pipe threader is no big deal.....

OK....


----------



## txlonghorn (Jun 7, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Done some pipe fitting on occasion.  So BP has the technology to cut a pipe at depth.  Anybody got a  20" pipe threader that operates at a mile under water?  If we can get one, you should be able to thread the pipe and attach a pipe which in turn should allow you to place a valve and more pipe to tranport the oil onto a ship or shore.
> ...



Sounds like a pretty decent plan...I wonder why it hasn't been tried?


----------



## gslack (Jun 7, 2010)

txlonghorn said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



Temperatures and pressures at that depth make fabricating relatively complex machines and or specialized tools a daunting task to say the least... The machinery they use already has been years in the making and they are very specialized.

The Dept. of the navy has DSRV's  and so do some other agencies but they are used as salvage, research and or search and rescue applications. Nothing like this exists, and the idea of something like that was never thought a necessity. All the pipes are threaded either on the platforms or at the factory where they are cast or fabricated.

The camera they are using is specialized to operate at that depth, and in a protective case designed for that purpose. Both of these already existed, created for research and such years or decades prior..


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## mhouhuabob (Jun 7, 2010)

-----Original Message-----
From: mhouhuabob@aol.com
To: MHOUHUABOB@aol.com
Sent: Mon, Jun 7, 2010 1:02 am
Subject: Fwd: copyright



Copyright@Robert A. McIntyre June 6th 2010

-----Original Message-----
From: mhouhuabob@aol.com
To: MHOUHUABOB@aol.com; iccchief@cox.net
Sent: Mon, Jun 7, 2010 12:56 am
Subject: copyright


Working Titles for INCREDIBLES - 2
"Syndrome's Revenge" OR "Return of the SUPERS"


1. It is 6-8 years later so that Jack-Jack is (prepubescent) about the same age as "IncrediBoy" was when he tried 

to help Mr.Incredible against "Bomb Voyage". Dash is about 16-17 and has grown into a fine young man and has come 

a long way in mastering his abilities, although he has still not found the ultimate limit to his speed!


2. Violet has also come a long way with her abilities and can shield an entire baseball park from the

rain which her boyfriend happens to play at the college where she is a senior. Her and Dash still get into their

spats although no brother and sister are closer than they are. Dash is still a bit of a "rebel" especially when 

he is driving. He has a "lead foot" because he knows he can run faster than any car and is still impatient.


3. Mr. Incredible runs a "Fitness Center" that the government gave him in appreciation for defeating Syndrome and

the "Underminers". Elastigirl is bored out of her mind. The "Supers" still have to remain in hiding as the 

government...nuff said! There has been very little crime for several years since Frozone and the Incredibles

started working incognito. 


4. Through the years the "Incredibles" have saved the day on more than one occasion but mostly on the down-low  

without Jack-Jack. Jack-Jack's abilities have remained completely random and seemingly beyond his control. If he 

tries to fly, he sinks into the earth or power beams shoot out of his eyes/hands and blast a hole in the wall. 

Mom & Dad have him under strict orders NOT to attempt to use his powers unless supervised by Mom or Dad or other 

adult SUPERS. They decide to send him for special training at a secret summer camp just for SUPERS Kids. 

The kids are now out of the house most of the time and with nothing to do Helen has her own midlife crisis. 

She decides to become a charter jet pilot so her and Bob end up swapping roles. 


5. Unknown to Mr. Incredible and  Elastigirl, Mirage is a nurse/counselor at SUPERS summer camp because 

she wants to be as near as possible to the family she has grown to love. She discovers Jack-Jack's dilemma and 

becomes determined to help the child as penance for the past. During private talks with Jack-Jack she becomes 

convinced that all of his troubles began when he was traumatized by her former lover Syndrome. Dad makes a

lousy mom and things deteriorate. Jack-Jack feels abandoned by Mom and becomes withdrawn and he starts 

to hate his nickname. Dash gets a speeding ticket, Jack-Jack won't call home, Violet is in Love(rigs a game) and 

Dad becomes overwhelmed. He wants to support Helen's career so he doesn't tell her anything about all the 

problems that have happened.


5a. Violet doesn't know it but her boyfriend is a SUPER. His power is that he is a SUPER detector/copycat.

He can detect SUPERS even at a distance and immediately knows what power(s)they have. If he gets close enough

to a SUPER, he can even mimic their power(s) until they are out of his range. When He and Violet kissed for

the first time, they actually both became invisible but didn't notice as their eyes were closed. Her boyfriend's

nickname is Ditto/ReRun because he has habit of repeating what other people say. or because in baseball if the 

batter before him gets a home run, he gets a home run. It's actually an unintended result of his power.


6. Mirage decides that the only way to save Jack-Jack is to use regression therapy to help him relive the trauma

and hopefully effect a cure. As she uses hypnosis to help him think back she unexpectedly triggers a random

activation of Jack-Jack's powers. He "time-jumps" back to the exact instant of the trauma as the "baby Jack-Jack"

is falling through the air mere moments before Syndrome is sucked into the jet engine and the explosion!


7. The disoriented elder Jack-Jack floats closer to Syndrome and inadvertantly(deliberately?) allows Syndrome to

grab a hold on him and they both "time-jump" back to the future just as the plane explodes and gives Jack-Jack

an amnesia-causing concussion! Syndrome subdues both Jack-Jack and Mirage with ease and quickly whisks them

away to a secret safe-house.


8. With Jack-Jack and Mirage unconscious, Syndrome accesses his safe-house computers to get up to speed on 

the history since his 'death' especially anything regarding the "Incredibles" and their alter egos. Now

armed with all the knowledge he needs he begins to plot his revenge and deliver on the promise he made to

Mr. Incredible.


9. When Jack-Jack awakens, Syndrome quickly realizes that Jack-Jack remembers nothing. He tells Jack-Jack that

he is the Super-Hero, Syndrome. He remembers Jack-Jack's crazy, unknown, unpredictable powers and tells Jack-Jack

that he is his sidekick "Wildcard". He also tells WildCard that their first order of business is to help

WildCard learn to control his powers. Mirage awakens and only sees WildCard whom she calls Jack-Jack. He looks

at her strangely and says his name is WildCard whereupon she sees Syndrome behind him, screams and faints 

unconscious again.


10. Syndrome now keeps Mirage and WildCard separate as he does not want her to confuse the boy or help him

recover his memory. Days of training goes by as Syndrome brings the full force of his technological 

intellect to solve the WildCard dilemma. Unexpectedly, the two bond and as they finally achieve success they

hug each other and Syndrome even gets teary-eyed. With the aid of Syndrome's technology, a continuous body

scanner similar to an MRI monitors WildCard for physical, electro-magnetic, radioactive, gravitational, etc...

changes and pre-determines with an amazing degree of accuracy what power(s) he possesses at any moment.


11. This knowledge while helpful is not enough and Syndrome rigorously trains WildCard to develop a rapid

improvisational skill whereby he is able to make use of the power to his best advantage. It doesn't always

work. During one test, he is given the ability to read and write human minds like a computer hard drive.

He starts to read Mirage's mind and discovers that she both hates and loves Syndrome. This confuses the

child and upsets him so he decides to erase all the hate so that all she does is love both Syndrome and

WildCard. Syndrome and Mirage rekindle their romance and WildCard is happy and he experiences baby Jack-Jack

flashbacks of happiness and other people that confuse/disturb him.


12. With WildCard at his side, Syndrome begins to implement his plans for the Incredibles and the World. He

builds a new criminal empire that he unleashes on the World. Crime statistics explode and Frozone and the 

Incredibles cannot cope with the number of incidents especially behind the scenes. Finally the people and 

governments of the World can take no more. At first they demand and then they beg that the SUPERS return to

society to save the World from the Crime Wave.


13. Elastigirl returns home to stay and discovers the disaster that has become of her home. She also discovers

that Jack-Jack is missing and almost falls to pieces. The only thing that saves her is Dash, Violet, and 

Mr.Incredible all come together in group hug. Mr. Incredible says "We'll find Jack-Jack ??????

From the doorway Ditto/ReRun says, "We'll find Jack-Jack ??????? Violet and Ditto/ReRun explain what Ditto's 

powers are. 


13. Edna Mode is back in the Super-Hero outfit business! 



Copyright@Robert A. McIntyre June 6th 2010


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 7, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I'm familiar with these devices.  There are so many factors to consider when operating a well 5000 feet below the surface of the ocean.  A valve was installed near the base of the well but it was rendered inoperative when the well exploded.  Looks like an acoustic switch, which is attached to a valve, would have met with the same result in this instance.



Fucking bullshit, and you know it, PP. The blowout valve was put together with the wrong prints. It was known to be inoperative well before they poured the cement. Yet, with all of that, they still withdrew the drilling mud before the cement was cured, against the advice of the people from Haliburton, who had installed poured the cement. 

Not only that, an engineer that worked for BP had already raised a red flag about the inadaquete casing failing to seal with the cement. Yet they still went ahead and withdrew the mud. 

This was not an accident. An industrial accident is when something unforeseen creates a disaster. They knew that each of these matters increased the chances of a disaster, yet they continued to pile risk upon risk. By doing that, there was not a risk of a catastrophe, but a certainty of it. 

What we have in the Deepwater Horizon blowout is a classical case of criminal negligence. Involving the death of 11 men, and the destruction of a major portion of the Gulf ecology.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 7, 2010)

If Old Rocks can figure this out, why can't Holder and the DOJ?

ARREST TONY HAYWARD.​


----------



## California Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Madeline said:


> If Old Rocks can figure this out, why can't Holder and the DOJ?
> 
> ARREST TONY HAYWARD.​



Hmmmm..... maybe it's because they actually need slightly stronger evidence than a few lunatics on an internet message board? Or... maybe.... because they'd have to actually extradite him first and the British Government will probably want slightly stronger evidence than the rantings of some airheaded yanks on an internet forum. Or.... maybe..... the US Government isn't stupid enough to arrest anyone for this.... in case, someone asks some questions about the US Government's complicity. 

Lots of really good reasons.... but.... please.... don't let that stop you drooling like a bunch of escapees from a mental institution.... The Brits find it really funny.... me too.


----------



## gslack (Jun 7, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm familiar with these devices.  There are so many factors to consider when operating a well 5000 feet below the surface of the ocean.  A valve was installed near the base of the well but it was rendered inoperative when the well exploded.  Looks like an acoustic switch, which is attached to a valve, would have met with the same result in this instance.
> ...



Oh bullshit...

Prove any of that tool... Seriously prove one shred of that...

Unbelievable how you just pull shit off a green blog or liberal media and call it factual with no regard at all... or did you pull that out of your ass?


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know about you guys but I look at the spillcam and I don't see any lessening of the oil spewing out.  Just finished watching the news conference with Thad and Bobbie.....I have absolutely no confidence in anything BP, the government or anyone for that matter...are doing up to this point.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Jun 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > If Old Rocks can figure this out, why can't Holder and the DOJ?
> ...





We can just pick him up next time he comes to the U.S. to visit. Duh.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > didn't bp save $500,000 dollars by not using the newest safety measure out there for deep water holes and if they had, we would not be in this mess?  that is a half a million in profit that they would pocket...?
> ...



Hey Cali Twit, wanna back up on that one?

The reason that the pressure valves weren't tested at depth is because Halliburton (the company that built them) didn't test them like they were supposed to.

They were supposed to be air pressure tested for 5 full minutes before being sent out as safe.  Because of all the regulations that were removed under the Bush admin (as well as letting the MMA's regulation branch and income branch becoming the same department), Halliburton only pressurized them for 30 seconds and then let the pressure bleed off for the next 4 1/2 minutes.

Additionally, Deepwater Horizon and BP wanted to save a half a mil by not installing the sonic shutoff valve.  Combine that with the fact that the batteries in the shutoff valve were  not working.

Oh yeah........another thing...........wanna explain why BP is telling us TODAY that they've managed to catch 11,000 barrels, and the first estimate FROM BP was only 5,000 barrels per day.

Nope, there is some seriously criminal stuff here, and BP needs to answer, as well as Halliburton and Trans Ocean.


----------



## gslack (Jun 7, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Hey closet case.... HUGGY has been forced to talk to himself in your mutual man-love thread for a few days now, better go and check in bikerbitch....

Only a true POS would resort to calling a woman names like that in a web forum... Whats wrong man, stalking her got you no where so now you have to show your ass? If this is your game, no wonder you spend so much time playing grab ass and talking about homo-cages and gay porn with another man.... LOL, desperate times indeed....

Here is what we think of when we see your post LOL


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 7, 2010)

Seven different safety measures failed here.  So the eighth is going to work for sure?  To me, the eighth should have been a relief well.  Just install one before you start production.  It is the only proven method of stopping this.


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 7, 2010)

gslack said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Let me tell what stupid is.   It is taking a mod deleted post which on it's own merits is bannable and doubly so when said dumb ass uses the deleted rule breaking post for his signature.  GAAAAAWWDDDD you are stupid.  Why don't you just turn yourself in and cop to ignorance before a mod sees this and bothers to see that Dude edited it and warned the poster known as Rolling Thunder.  I repeat...GAAAAWWWWDDD!!!!! you are stupid.


----------



## gslack (Jun 7, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I made the link before that, and Dude deleted it and found it by following my link tool...

now care to explain what is bannable? And while you're at it try and explain your gibberish....

And BTW, what do you care? I can post whatever I like in my signature and the fact the little said such about my mother gives me the right to cite it as stated. The fact Dude edited it after he followed the link in my signature and his response to the poster tells the tale as well...

Now you done crying and obsessing over me douchebag? LOL, I notice you had nothing to say to me until I posted to your little bitch.... Again, why don't you two come out of the closet already, no ones fooled....

BTW, how many pages have you spent posting to yourself now?????


----------



## gslack (Jun 7, 2010)

HUGGY will come back soon threatening to put me in his HOMO_CAGE..... LOL, imagine two grown ass men (allegedly) sitting around in a thread dedicated to nothing but telling one another how cool they are and how un-cool everyone else is; talking about placing other men in a HOMO-CAGE and gay porn.... Calling other men homosexual themed nicknames, and placing them in cages with other men is about as gay as it gets.... LOL, and not just gay but creepy gay....

Dude you and your bikerbitch make the queereye guys cringe....LOL

Seriously, I bet neither of you have gotten laid since high school and girls matured.. All I can see when you post is this pic....LOL


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jun 8, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...







Don't forget all of his talk about panty sniffing....he seems to want to appear hetrosexual but by his demonstrated actions, I think those speak for themselves.


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> I don't know about you guys but I look at the spillcam and I don't see any lessening of the oil spewing out.  Just finished watching the news conference with Thad and Bobbie.....I have absolutely no confidence in anything BP, the government or anyone for that matter...are doing up to this point.



What I don't understand is why install a nozzle or cap that doesn't shut off flow completely??? 

Where are all of the tankers that can suck up surface oil and process it??? 

When is Obama going to exit campaign mode and start governing. The Party is over my friend.


----------



## saveliberty (Jun 8, 2010)

Intense said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about you guys but I look at the spillcam and I don't see any lessening of the oil spewing out.  Just finished watching the news conference with Thad and Bobbie.....I have absolutely no confidence in anything BP, the government or anyone for that matter...are doing up to this point.
> ...



The oil is under pressure Intense.  They placed a cap over the well.  It is not secured (screwed on).  I suspect getting some of the oil is a side benefit.  Why not a valve capable pipe?  Again just a guess, but I think they have concerns about the existing pipe being weakened under pressure from a shutoff.


----------



## Intense (Jun 8, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > PatekPhilippe said:
> ...



Why not dig under the surface and blast the pipe with enough CO2, or what ever refrigerant would work under that pressure, to freeze it and stop the flow long enough to repair and secure the breach??? Just a thought.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jun 8, 2010)

Intense said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about you guys but I look at the spillcam and I don't see any lessening of the oil spewing out.  Just finished watching the news conference with Thad and Bobbie.....I have absolutely no confidence in anything BP, the government or anyone for that matter...are doing up to this point.
> ...



First question is because of pressure from the well.

Second question is because of greed.  Tony Hayward doesn't want to send empty ships out, they're too busy making money by sellin goil.

When is Obama going to start governing?  He already has.


----------

